# Recent Picture of You......Part IX ;)



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's that time again people......Tina is making the rounds, shutting down threads that have grown too long. So it's time for a new recent picture thread. I'm so thrilled at all the participation that has gone on in the previous 8 threads...thank you everyone  :bow:

Okay, recent picture of me with my girls at a scarecrow contest a couple of weeks back. 

View attachment PICT2068.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man

Beautiful picture as always GEF, and the girls are truly becoming little ladies!

Here is one I just took for my avatar and profile picture...







My eyes are still a bit red from a run to the garbage dump I made yesterday, it was dusty and the wind was blowing.


----------



## mimosa

Great pic, GEF! You and your little ones look beautiful.:bow:

Handsome as always, Stan.:wubu:


This is a photo of my son and I on his 5th birthday last month.:happy:

View attachment M&Sbirthday.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

mimosa said:


> Great pic, GEF! You and your little ones look beautiful.:bow:
> 
> Handsome as always, Stan.:wubu:
> 
> 
> This is a photo of my son and I on his 5th birthday last month.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 52183



Stan i love your pic as always...

and Mimi, that picture of you is awesome...you have a beautiful smile and your personality radiates from you...beautiful....


----------



## Surlysomething

I need to subscribe to this thread so here's my new 'screwing around with the Imac' (glow effect) /fat girl angle picture. Hopefully there are some new pictures of me surfacing from my HS reunion soon.


----------



## mimosa

SocialbFly said:


> Mimi, that picture of you is awesome...you have a beautiful smile and your personality radiates from you...beautiful....



Thanks, Social. Muah! :kiss2: I think you are one of the most beautiful ladies here on Dimensions.:bow:


----------



## bexy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's that time again people......Tina is making the rounds, shutting down threads that have grown too long. So it's time for a new recent picture thread. I'm so thrilled at all the participation that has gone on in the previous 8 threads...thank you everyone  :bow:
> 
> Okay, recent picture of me with my girls at a scarecrow contest a couple of weeks back.




Gorgeous!! Lovely pic!



fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful picture as always GEF, and the girls are truly becoming little ladies!
> 
> Here is one I just took for my avatar and profile picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are still a bit red from a run to the garbage dump I made yesterday, it was dusty and the wind was blowing.



You Stan, are a very handsome man :blush:



mimosa said:


> Great pic, GEF! You and your little ones look beautiful.:bow:
> 
> Handsome as always, Stan.:wubu:
> 
> 
> This is a photo of my son and I on his 5th birthday last month.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 52183



Mimi, he is a total stunner!! So cute and adorable, just like his Mama 



Surlysomething said:


> I need to subscribe to this thread so here's my new 'screwing around with the Imac' (glow effect) /fat girl angle picture. Hopefully there are some new pictures of me surfacing from my HS reunion soon.




Very pretty hun!


----------



## The Fez

Subscribing-to-thread pic


----------



## mimosa

Thank you very much, bexy!:bow:


----------



## bexy

Ok, so I don't like this pic for a number of reasons. We are both drunk, my skin looks shiny, my hair is a mess, you can see my teeth (I hate my teeth!) and I'm very tired!!
*
BUT*

I *LOVE* this pic for one main reason. As George says, it shows my "real" smile. The one I do when I am genuinely happy, not posing, not really prepared for the cam, just happy. This was my first night in Liverpool last week with my best friend and "sister" Jen. The "T" sign stands for "Twinny", our nickname for each other as we always said we were like twins in every way but looks lol!!

So I love this pic for that reason


----------



## mimosa

Freestyle Fez said:


> Subscribing-to-thread pic



You are too cute.


----------



## mimosa

You look beautiful as always, Bexy.





bexylicious said:


> Ok, so I don't like this pic for a number of reasons. We are both drunk, my skin looks shiny, my hair is a mess and I'm very tired!!
> 
> BUT
> 
> I LOVE this pic for one main reason. As George says, it shows my "real" smile. The one I do when I am genuinely happy, not posing, not really prepared for the cam, just happy. This was my first night in Liverpool last week with my best friend and "sister" Jen. The "T" sign stands for "Twinny", our nickname for each other as we always said we were like twins in every way but looks lol!!
> 
> So I love this pic for that reason


----------



## ataraxia

This thread is supposed to be part IX, not IV. Any mod want to fix it?


----------



## Ruffie

Me and one of my Jr Youth Workers at the homelessness walk. He and I were speaking at the reception following the march and decided to prop his hat on my head.


----------



## Ruffie

Frick the pic didn't attach here it is 

View attachment A J&I.jpg


----------



## Chimpi

I would totally contribute if I had a working camera.


----------



## Suze

Freestyle Fez said:


> Subscribing-to-thread pic


it sorta looks like that man-hand is trying to grab that girls... um nevermind:blink:

nice moves


----------



## The Fez

susieQ said:


> it sorta looks like that man-hand is trying to grab that girls... um nevermind:blink:
> 
> nice moves



haha yeah that's what the caption on the photo on facebook says!


----------



## Suze

Freestyle Fez said:


> haha yeah that's what the caption on the photo on facebook says!


i'm so damn intelligent


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

bexylicious said:


> Ok, so I don't like this pic for a number of reasons. We are both drunk, my skin looks shiny, my hair is a mess, you can see my teeth (I hate my teeth!) and I'm very tired!!
> *
> BUT*
> 
> I *LOVE* this pic for one main reason. As George says, it shows my "real" smile. The one I do when I am genuinely happy, not posing, not really prepared for the cam, just happy. This was my first night in Liverpool last week with my best friend and "sister" Jen. The "T" sign stands for "Twinny", our nickname for each other as we always said we were like twins in every way but looks lol!!
> 
> So I love this pic for that reason



You should show that smile more often, it's lovely!
I love pics like this that show genuine smiles and happiness. That is why I love the pic that I use as my avatar. It may not be my best pic but that smile and laugh that I'm showing in it are real and genuine. I was so happy that day I spent in NY with my son. It's obvious that you had a great time with your friend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful picture as always GEF, and the girls are truly becoming little ladies!
> 
> 
> My eyes are still a bit red from a run to the garbage dump I made yesterday, it was dusty and the wind was blowing.





mimosa said:


> Great pic, GEF! You and your little ones look beautiful.:bow:
> 
> 
> This is a photo of my son and I on his 5th birthday last month.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 52183





bexylicious said:


> Gorgeous!! Lovely pic!



Thank you to all of you- and everyone of you and yours are beautiful people 

And thank you for the rep comments from others  :bow:



ataraxia said:


> This thread is supposed to be part IX, not IV. Any mod want to fix it?



Why don't you shush?  

Okay, okay, I will PM the mod :doh:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Me in Cinescope


----------



## babyjeep21

ThatFatGirl said:


> Me in Cinescope



Oooooooohhhhh.... Hello There TFG's Sexy Eyes!

PURRRRRR! 

View attachment Photo 39.jpg


----------



## Tina

My God, look at you, Laura! You're simply cinematic!

Great pics here, and adorable children.


----------



## QueenB

bexylicious said:


> Ok, so I don't like this pic for a number of reasons. We are both drunk, my skin looks shiny, my hair is a mess, you can see my teeth (I hate my teeth!) and I'm very tired!!
> *
> BUT*
> 
> I *LOVE* this pic for one main reason. As George says, it shows my "real" smile. The one I do when I am genuinely happy, not posing, not really prepared for the cam, just happy. This was my first night in Liverpool last week with my best friend and "sister" Jen. The "T" sign stands for "Twinny", our nickname for each other as we always said we were like twins in every way but looks lol!!
> 
> So I love this pic for that reason




bexyyyy you're soooo pretty! :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man

mimosa said:


> ...
> Handsome as always, Stan.:wubu:
> 
> 
> This is a photo of my son and I on his 5th birthday last month.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 52183



You are a gorgeous gal Mimi as I've said before! Great picture of your son, he looks like a happy healthy kid. BTW, he is only one month older than our daughter!



SocialbFly said:


> Stan i love your pic as always...



Thank you again lovely lady! We are looking forward to seeing you soon (rumor has it Dec...?) Junior still talks fondly of you.




Surlysomething said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/2944848150_9b9079cdc7_o.jpg
> 
> I need to subscribe to this thread so here's my new 'screwing around with the Imac' (glow effect) /fat girl angle picture. Hopefully there are some new pictures of me surfacing from my HS reunion soon.



You are a beautiful gal as always Surly! One of these days we should have a Mac Photo Booth special effects thread... I'll take you on! 



bexylicious said:


> You Stan, are a very handsome man :blush:



Thank you Bexy, you are always kind to this old guy...  And adorable as ever Bexy... drunk or sober! You and George are the greatest couple, you two seem like fun and happy people.




Freestyle Fez said:


> Subscribing-to-thread pic
> 
> http://photos-h.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-snc1/v352/203/96/286107731/n286107731_4981935_7481.jpg



Great picture of you Fez! Keep posting pics like that and you'll have to beat back the Dims girls with a stick... oh what the heck... don't even try! 





Ruffie said:


> Me and one of my Jr Youth Workers at the homelessness walk. He and I were speaking at the reception following the march and decided to prop his hat on my head.



You are beautiful as always Ruffie! It looks like you all had a fun time together.




ThatFatGirl said:


> Me in Cinescope


Gorgeous and creative as always ThatFatGirl! Your photography and imagery is always incredible!



babyjeep21 said:


> Oooooooohhhhh.... Hello There TFG's Sexy Eyes!
> 
> PURRRRRR!


You are absolutely adorable Babyjeep21! Again, congrats on your engagement, he is a lucky guy don't let him forget that!




Chimpi said:


> I would totally contribute if I had a working camera.



You don't by any chance have a scanner, do you? If so I have the thread for you! 

Thread...



.


----------



## mimosa

ThatFatGirl said:


> Me in Cinescope



WOW! BEAUTIFUL!:bow:


----------



## mimosa

fa_man_stan said:


> You are a gorgeous gal Mimi as I've said before! Great picture of your son, he looks like a happy healthy kid. BTW, he is only one month older than our daughter!



Thank you very much Stan. Thank God he is finally a healthy boy. Blessings to you and your family. :happy::bow:


----------



## kayrae




----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## KHayes666

kayrae said:


>



You are 7 different levels of adorable


(post 2,000 for me....wooot wooot)


----------



## daddyoh70

This was taken a few weeks ago at Inner Harbor in Baltimore, MD. I was debating whether or not I should pick up the police car and run off with it


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's that time again people......Tina is making the rounds, shutting down threads that have grown too long. So it's time for a new recent picture thread. I'm so thrilled at all the participation that has gone on in the previous 8 threads...thank you everyone  :bow:
> 
> Okay, recent picture of me with my girls at a scarecrow contest a couple of weeks back.



GEF, What a trio of loveliness 



mimosa said:


> This is a photo of my son and I on his 5th birthday last month.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 52183



Mimosa, you look great and your son is beyond adorable too!



bexylicious said:


> Ok, so I don't like this pic for a number of reasons. We are both drunk, my skin looks shiny, my hair is a mess, you can see my teeth (I hate my teeth!) and I'm very tired!!
> *
> BUT*
> 
> I *LOVE* this pic for one main reason. As George says, it shows my "real" smile. The one I do when I am genuinely happy, not posing, not really prepared for the cam, just happy. This was my first night in Liverpool last week with my best friend and "sister" Jen. The "T" sign stands for "Twinny", our nickname for each other as we always said we were like twins in every way but looks lol!!
> 
> So I love this pic for that reason



Bex, you are as usual too cute for words. I adore the "real" smile as well.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Me in Cinescope



a) Stunningly beautiful
b) I owe you some cinemascope rep. What? I said I'm a film geek 



daddyoh70 said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago at Inner Harbor in Baltimore, MD. I was debating whether or not I should pick up the police car and run off with it



Nice to put a face to the stooge avatar  You probably could pick that up and haul it off. I'm surprised my town doesn't have those on the police force yet. We just have bike cops instead, lol.


----------



## luscious_lulu

We had to have pictures taken of us at work, this is mine...


----------



## Leonard

fa_man_stan said:


>



I know I'm supposed to be fawning over the fat girls in this thread, but Stan, I've got to tell you, you are one good-looking man. I think about this a lot. A LOT. Every time I see a picture of you I'm like, "Wow, he's hot. I hope I'm as good looking as he is when I'm older." You are like, the George Clooney of Dimensions. I know my words don't mean as much because I'm not a hot fat girl, but you're really very handsome.

And now, on to my picture.

A few days ago, at five o'clock in the morning, my roommate tried to cram the wrong kind of ink cartridge into his printer. It proceeded to EXPLODE. 

This is me, cleaning up the mess.

View attachment Printer 010.jpg


View attachment Printer 011.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's that time again people......Tina is making the rounds, shutting down threads that have grown too long. So it's time for a new recent picture thread. I'm so thrilled at all the participation that has gone on in the previous 8 threads...thank you everyone  :bow:
> 
> Okay, recent picture of me with my girls at a scarecrow contest a couple of weeks back.


Awww..... ain't you all just plain adorable?

-Rusty


----------



## mimosa

cute_obese_girl said:


> Mimosa, you look great and your son is beyond adorable too!




Muchas Gracias, Señorita Cute:batting::happy:


----------



## mimosa

luscious_lulu said:


> We had to have pictures taken of us at work, this is mine...



Beautiful eyes and red hair.


----------



## mimosa

Aren't you all kinds of cuteness.




Leonard said:


> I know I'm supposed to be fawning over the fat girls in this thread, but Stan, I've got to tell you, you are one good-looking man. I think about this a lot. A LOT. Every time I see a picture of you I'm like, "Wow, he's hot. I hope I'm as good looking as he is when I'm older." You are like, the George Clooney of Dimensions. I know my words don't mean as much because I'm not a hot fat girl, but you're really very handsome.
> 
> And now, on to my picture.
> 
> A few days ago, at five o'clock in the morning, my roommate tried to cram the wrong kind of ink cartridge into his printer. It proceeded to EXPLODE.
> 
> This is me, cleaning up the mess.
> 
> View attachment 52240
> 
> 
> View attachment 52241


----------



## bexy

QueenB said:


> bexyyyy you're soooo pretty! :happy:


Awww dude, stop!! When I'm your kinda pretty I will be happy 


Cute pics everyone!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Still haven't been able to get the pictures off my sisters camera..but hopefully after this weekend I will have some pictures to put up..


----------



## JMCGB

Just playing around with my new camera. Isn't the greatest of pics but I have been long overdue for a post here.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Mer said I have to post my pussy pic, lol. This was taken in September in sunny Spain.


----------



## Paul

GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer said I have to post my pussy pic, lol. This was taken in September in sunny Spain.



I lone the pussy shot That is a lovely picture GoldenDelicious! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ruffie

GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer said I have to post my pussy pic, lol. This was taken in September in sunny Spain.



Lovely Picture. The kittens are cute, but so are YOU! Nice to have a face to go with the posts. You are a lovely lady!
Ruth


----------



## Ruffie

Ok here are some from today. Went into work cause I had a presentation to do but was sick and had zero ambition for any paperwork. SO out came the Youth Centers Digital camera, and I snapped a few pictures (self portraits)before my staff got there.
Ruth 

View attachment A snap#1.jpg


View attachment A snap#2.jpg


View attachment A snap#3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> This was taken a few weeks ago at Inner Harbor in Baltimore, MD. I was debating whether or not I should pick up the police car and run off with it



The meter maids in my town drive those...... 

Good shot Daddy 



CleverBomb said:


> Awww..... ain't you all just plain adorable?
> 
> -Rusty



Ain't you just plain wonderful? 

You are too, COG :bow:



JMCGB said:


> Just playing around with my new camera. Isn't the greatest of pics but I have been long overdue for a post here.



Hubba hubba cutie 



GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer said I have to post my pussy pic, lol. This was taken in September in sunny Spain.



Oh wow so gorgeous- no wonder Mer likes you so much  



Ruffie said:


> Ok here are some from today. Went into work cause I had a presentation to do but was sick and had zero ambition for any paperwork. SO out came the Youth Centers Digital camera, and I snapped a few pictures (self portraits)before my staff got there.
> Ruth



Ruth, I love your smile- you always look so happy at work. Not something I can say about everyone so you must be doing something right!  :bow:


----------



## Les8

Taken a couple days ago. 

View attachment 1021081824a[1].jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Ruffie said:


> Ok here are some from today. Went into work cause I had a presentation to do but was sick and had zero ambition for any paperwork. SO out came the Youth Centers Digital camera, and I snapped a few pictures (self portraits)before my staff got there.
> Ruth


You know, for being in an unmotivated mood, you sure look perky in those photos 

-Rusty


----------



## pinkylou

The most recent I have


----------



## Fascinita

ThatFatGirl said:


> Me in Cinescope



Looooook at those eyes. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

mimosa said:


> Beautiful eyes and red hair.




Thank you...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Ruffie

CleverBomb said:


> You know, for being in an unmotivated mood, you sure look perky in those photos
> 
> -Rusty



Rusty *Hint* I was stoned on cold meds LOL!
Ruth


----------



## goofy girl

I made a boo-boo


----------



## KendraLee

kayrae said:


>



that dress looks great on you. It was made for your body, cut and length


----------



## KendraLee

GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer said I have to post my pussy pic, lol. This was taken in September in sunny Spain.



Oh MY Gosh, I love kittens


----------



## KendraLee

JMCGB said:


> Just playing around with my new camera. Isn't the greatest of pics but I have been long overdue for a post here.



Glad your playing around Jake. Its good to see a recent pic


----------



## KendraLee

Ruffie said:


> Ok here are some from today. Went into work cause I had a presentation to do but was sick and had zero ambition for any paperwork. SO out came the Youth Centers Digital camera, and I snapped a few pictures (self portraits)before my staff got there.
> Ruth



Ruffie, Your smile glows from your eyes


----------



## daddyoh70

Taken last night. Me playing my Buddy Guy signature Strat


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ruffie said:


> Frick the pic didn't attach here it is



Rockin' a fitted! Nice! lol


----------



## mimosa

JMCGB said:


> Just playing around with my new camera. Isn't the greatest of pics but I have been long overdue for a post here.





GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer said I have to post my pussy pic, lol. This was taken in September in sunny Spain.





Ruffie said:


> Ok here are some from today. Went into work cause I had a presentation to do but was sick and had zero ambition for any paperwork. SO out came the Youth Centers Digital camera, and I snapped a few pictures (self portraits)before my staff got there.
> Ruth





Les8 said:


> Taken a couple days ago.





pinkylou said:


> The most recent I have





daddyoh70 said:


> Taken last night. Me playing my Buddy Guy signature Strat



Pretty Ladies!.....The Guys aren't bad either


----------



## george83

Me today.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gorgeous, George! :smitten: I love those tights.  AND the hair ribbon!


----------



## george83

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gorgeous, George! :smitten: I love those tights.  AND the hair ribbon!



Why thank you , your too sweet.


----------



## snuffy2000

A few recent ones of me. 


Sorry about the blurryness but when I don't have the flash on, it does this sometimes. 







And Lastly, the trademark Snuffy look.


----------



## mimosa

george83 said:


> Me today.



Bexy is lucky. You are pretty as a girl and a guy!


----------



## mimosa

Cute as always:batting:



snuffy2000 said:


> A few recent ones of me.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurryness but when I don't have the flash on, it does this sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lastly, the trademark Snuffy look.


----------



## george83

mimosa said:


> Bexy is lucky. You are pretty as a girl and a guy!



Thank you Mimosa :blush: .


----------



## JMCGB

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hubba hubba cutie





KendraLee said:


> Glad your playing around Jake. Its good to see a recent pic




Thank you! Yeah I just got the camera yesterday so I am still learning all the ins and outs. Hopefully the next pic/s will be better.


----------



## Paul

Ruffie said:


> Ok here are some from today. Went into work cause I had a presentation to do but was sick and had zero ambition for any paperwork. SO out came the Youth Centers Digital camera, and I snapped a few pictures (self portraits)before my staff got there.
> Ruth




You have a very lovely smile Ruffie. Thanks for posting and brightening my day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuffy2000 said:


> A few recent ones of me.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurryness but when I don't have the flash on, it does this sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lastly, the trademark Snuffy look.



I got a couple more Hubba Hubbas for you, too


----------



## thejuicyone

Waiting in the car for my friend to return with the pizza.


----------



## troubadours

my roommate made mustaches on a stick.

View attachment DSC06809.jpg


i'm the fat one.


----------



## KHayes666

troubadours said:


> my roommate made mustaches on a stick.
> 
> View attachment 52386
> 
> 
> i'm the fat one.



the fat one, the dorky one, the hot one, the.....*catches self* yeah ;-)


----------



## troubadours

KHayes666 said:


> the fat one, the dorky one, the hot one, the.....*catches self* yeah ;-)



psh thanks friendo.

here's another pic of me....






that is my leg. i got really drunk at a karaoke bar and right before we left i broke a glass. accidently obv.


----------



## JMCGB

Here is a couple more before I head off to work.


----------



## TotallyReal

troubadours said:


> psh thanks friendo.
> 
> here's another pic of me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is my leg. i got really drunk at a karaoke bar and right before we left i broke a glass. accidently obv.



Oh, so that 's an excuse suddenly? "I got really drunk" and you're just alowed to break glasses? Tell you what, kimosabe: you do your thing (apparently substance abuse [alchol] and destruction of private property) and I'll do mine (meditation, eating vegan,sitting perfectly still in a garden for hours on end, and doggedly arguing with people about politics to help wake them up out of their consumerist slumber. I would have a picture of these activities except the facist police took my LG Chocolate when they falsely accused me of urinating in public and throwing an LG chocolate at them while trying to escape. I have said nothing and am waiting my day in court to get these madmen of f the force. Vote change)


----------



## mimosa

thejuicyone said:


> Waiting in the car for my friend to return with the pizza.



Pretty.



troubadours said:


> my roommate made mustaches on a stick.
> 
> View attachment 52386
> 
> 
> i'm the fat one.



Silly, cute...and cool Back to the Future poster!


JMCGB said:


> Here is a couple more before I head off to work.


Handsome


----------



## troubadours

TotallyReal said:


> Oh, so that 's an excuse suddenly? "I got really drunk" and you're just alowed to break glasses? Tell you what, kimosabe: you do your thing (apparently substance abuse [alchol] and destruction of private property) and I'll do mine (meditation, eating vegan,sitting perfectly still in a garden for hours on end, and doggedly arguing with people about politics to help wake them up out of their consumerist slumber. I would have a picture of these activities except the facist police took my LG Chocolate when they falsely accused me of urinating in public and throwing an LG chocolate at them while trying to escape. I have said nothing and am waiting my day in court to get these madmen of f the force. Vote change)



You have been a Torouble Maker since Day One. I Don't Know Why You AlWAY'S have To Mock My Post when I have Done Nothing Wrong. Well I am Glad Your LG gote Taken Away. It Loooks Like You Should Spend More Time in an Anger Managing Therapy Rather Then To Sit in Your Graden or Whatever. Quit Flaming Me. Or I will Report To The Mod, Anyway Is Aloud to Post a Photo of a Broekn Glasses and if Anyone Else Did I bet you Wouldn't say Anything You Just Have a Hidden Agenda Of Hatred for Me Because My dad Won the Lottery that time Your dad Also Bout a LottoTicket Well I am sorry I can;t help Those Fact.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.



Badders? how splendid!


----------



## kayrae

pretty pic. love the scarf.



BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful



BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.


----------



## SMA413

Sasha- soo pretty! Love that scarf.

Everyone looks so good! Yay for a pretty Dims. LOL

This is my subscribing-to-the-thread post... I'll find a new pic to post when I have the time/energy. lol


----------



## Les8

BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.



Gorgeous!


----------



## JMCGB

BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.




You look amazing in this one! Want to share some of that killer smile?


----------



## Shosh

kayrae said:


>



Great pics! You are so cute. I love your dress.


----------



## babyjeep21

BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.



Very Beautiful.


----------



## ladle

and a lampshade 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

ladle said:


> and a lampshade


 

Gorgeous shot.


----------



## Dark_Hart

glad that i finally have the chance to post again 






*warning* don't look to the hairy chest


----------



## bexy

Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again
> 
> 
> *warning* don't look to the hairy chest



Lovely pic!


----------



## Dark_Hart

BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.



Damn!! those eyes :smitten::smitten::smitten:

beautiful as always :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart

bexylicious said:


> Lovely pic!



glad you like it


----------



## Suze

Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again
> 
> 
> *warning* don't look to the hairy chest


i love your hair :blush:


----------



## QueenB

ladle said:


> and a lampshade





Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again



amazing shots.


----------



## mimosa

Handsome as always, Dark Hart.:wubu:



Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *warning* don't look to the hairy chest


----------



## ladle

who woulda thought a lampshade would be so popular!


----------



## Louis KC

thejuicyone said:


> Waiting in the car for my friend to return with the pizza.


Very sexy brown eyes! Yummy!


----------



## Les8

Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again



Very good looking


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

A pic of my unshaved mug and the Number One Son during our Day Out With Thomas: 

View attachment 102608 052 (Medium).JPG


----------



## Dark_Hart

susieQ said:


> i love your hair :blush:



Thanks so much sweetie :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart

mimosa said:


> Handsome as always, Dark Hart.:wubu:



Thank you, you alway's say the sweetest things :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart

Les8 said:


> Very good looking



thank you hun :happy:


----------



## Dark_Hart

QueenB said:


> amazing shots.



well thank you :happy:


----------



## mimosa

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A pic of my unshaved mug and the Number One Son during our Day Out With Thomas:



I always wanted to take my son to that. You two look so happy and sweet.


----------



## troubadours

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45185729

not a picture, but that is a video of me singing "chop suey!" at karaoke.....


----------



## KHayes666

troubadours said:


> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45185729
> 
> not a picture, but that is a video of me singing "chop suey!" at karaoke.....



HAHAHAHAHA that made my night


----------



## thejuicyone

sup colorful?


----------



## mimosa

Nice dress...pretty!




thejuicyone said:


> sup colorful?


----------



## thejuicyone

mimosa said:


> Nice dress...pretty!




Thank you.


----------



## kayrae

FATHER father FATHER father... father into your hands, I commend my spirit. Father into your hands, why have you forsaken me?

I was really waiting for that part!



troubadours said:


> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45185729
> 
> not a picture, but that is a video of me singing "chop suey!" at karaoke.....


----------



## kayrae

Very artsy... you are cute, at least half of your face is cute.



ladle said:


> and a lampshade


----------



## ladle

thanks very much!
But I have as much artsiness in me as a dead mouse.....even a very talented artist dead mouse!
It was taken last night when I was learning how to work the flash.


----------



## kayrae

Dead mice can be artistic too.






FYI: It's a stuffed mouse


----------



## BBWModel

Charlie and I before his first Homecoming dance a couple weeks ago. 

View attachment homecoming.jpg


----------



## snuffy2000

thejuicyone said:


> sup colorful?



:wubu: hey you!


----------



## thejuicyone

snuffy2000 said:


> :wubu: hey you!



:wubu: you talkin' to me.  hey back :kiss2:


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> FATHER father FATHER father... father into your hands, I commend my spirit. Father into your hands, why have you forsaken me?
> 
> I was really waiting for that part!



yeah, you best believe i did the WHOLE song. i wish my friend had kept recording hehe


----------



## george83

kayrae said:


> Dead mice can be artistic too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: It's a stuffed mouse



I feel sorry for the poor wee mouse .


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

kayrae said:


> Dead mice can be artistic too.
> 
> FYI: It's a stuffed mouse


 
GOUDA GOUDA LIMBURGER SABACHTHANI?


----------



## LJ Rock

taken this weekend.... 

View attachment n789560454_9147.jpg


----------



## mimosa

LJ Rock said:


> taken this weekend....



OMG....:wubu: WOW.:smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BBWModel said:


> Charlie and I before his first Homecoming dance a couple weeks ago.



Holy crap, Rachel! Put a stack of books on that kid's head or something! He's growing up SO fast! 



You both look adorable. Hope he had a wonderful time!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My Mom's Birthday was last Tuesday, but we celebrated it yesterday which was Sunday.. Here are some pictures from it..

My Niece Bella..She loves guacamole Dip or any kind of dip..




Bella using her new Booster Seat..Boy she is growing up fast she will be 2 in February.




My Sister,Mom and I.. In this picture we all look about the same height, but My sister is 5'1, My Mom is 5'3 and I am either 5'4 or 5'5.. 




She sure doesn't look happy,but she loves her swing..




My Mom was talking to my Sister and my dad took a picture of Me..




I feel bad I made my mom cry.. She had just read her card..I was crying too because I was happy to be here for her Birthday. I haven't been for a very long time.




I got her a partylite 9 tealight candle holder..She loves it..




I went online and found a poem that reminded me of her.. I printed it out and framed it and gave it to her, once again we cried!


----------



## Suze

someone is just a lil excited because the snowboard season is just around the corner.

ok fine, a lot a lot


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again
> *warning* don't look to the hairy chest


Whoa.. I always love your pictures! Don't mind the chest Hair at all..:smitten:



snuffy2000 said:


> A few recent ones of me.
> Sorry about the blurryness but when I don't have the flash on, it does this sometimes. And Lastly, the trademark Snuffy look.


Nice pictures..Love your eyes.



BigCutieSasha said:


> James, Tim and I went to the park on an amazing Autumn day for a game of Badminton.


Looking beautiful as always...



LJ Rock said:


> taken this weekend....


Very Nice


----------



## BBWModel

I know! He is the same height as me know...he had on shoes that gave him some height in that pic...before too long he is going to be taller than me. And he is only a freshman...14!!!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Holy crap, Rachel! Put a stack of books on that kid's head or something! He's growing up SO fast!
> 
> 
> 
> You both look adorable. Hope he had a wonderful time!


----------



## Hole

thejuicyone said:


> Waiting in the car for my friend to return with the pizza.



Wow. You are one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen.


----------



## furious styles




----------



## QueenB

mfdoom said:


>



ohshit hottyyy


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> ohshit hottyyy



no u


----------



## bmann0413

troubadours said:


> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45185729
> 
> not a picture, but that is a video of me singing "chop suey!" at karaoke.....



Definitely made me feel better!


----------



## bmann0413

thejuicyone said:


> sup colorful?



Ooh, you so prettyful. :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Mom's Birthday was last Tuesday, but we celebrated it yesterday which was Sunday.. Here are some pictures from it..
> 
> My Niece Bella..She loves guacamole Dip or any kind of dip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella using her new Booster Seat..Boy she is growing up fast she will be 2 in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sister,Mom and I.. In this picture we all look about the same height, but My sister is 5'1, My Mom is 5'3 and I am either 5'4 or 5'5..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sure doesn't look happy,but she loves her swing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom was talking to my Sister and my dad took a picture of Me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad I made my mom cry.. She had just read her card..I was crying too because I was happy to be here for her Birthday. I haven't been for a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got her a partylite 9 tealight candle holder..She loves it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went online and found a poem that reminded me of her.. I printed it out and framed it and gave it to her, once again we cried!



Chimpi, I'm stealing her from you. lol


----------



## bmann0413

mfdoom said:


>



Man, I still think you look like Johnny Depp... :happy:


----------



## JoyJoy

After 3 margaritas I had melted make up and rainy-night hair while being made to sing Mairzy Doats.


----------



## bexy

Lookin good Joy!!

Here's me on my webcam...again lol.


----------



## Haunted

Just Me ...... 

View attachment Photo 1.jpg


----------



## KaliCurves

Super sexy baby, I love it!



Haunted said:


> Just Me ......


----------



## Adamantoise

bexylicious said:


> Lookin good Joy!!
> 
> Here's me on my webcam...again lol.



You've got the whole 'naughty' look down to a T here,Bexy... :wubu:


----------



## kayrae

what's the brand of your glasses?



mfdoom said:


>


----------



## KHayes666

me workin out in the gym, Bruce was originally in the pic but he walked away at the last second


----------



## furious styles

kayrae said:


> what's the brand of your glasses?



they're actually antiques, circa the mid fifties. got them from an old frames dealer on ebay. it says "B + L SAFETY" on the inside .. so maybe that's it? haha.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

A few new ones of me:


----------



## bmann0413

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> A few new ones of me:



Okay I'm getting sick of this... either you stop being so handsome or I'm gonna hafta come mess ya up!


----------



## stan_der_man

Leonard said:


> I know I'm supposed to be fawning over the fat girls in this thread, but Stan, I've got to tell you, you are one good-looking man. I think about this a lot. A LOT. Every time I see a picture of you I'm like, "Wow, he's hot. I hope I'm as good looking as he is when I'm older." You are like, the George Clooney of Dimensions. I know my words don't mean as much because I'm not a hot fat girl, but you're really very handsome....



After a 10 hour day at work, coming home drudging up our steep driveway and stairs... kissing my wife and daughter, saying good night to them then cleaning cat shit out of the litter box, putting the dogs into their pen for the night and then retiring half asleep to my living room chair with the L.A. times in one hand and a warm bowl of Top Ramen noodles in the other... The complement from a handsome, vibrant young man is no less than that of a beautiful fat girl... I sincerely appreciate your complement Leonard...

And hey, if you grow up to be as handsome and studly of a guy as I am, then more power to you kid... 



daddyoh70 said:


> Taken last night. Me playing my Buddy Guy signature Strat
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q206/daddyoh70/CatBasket007.jpg



You Mr. Oh70, are MY hero... Skelly tattoo and all! Very nice guitar sir... great picture. Proof positive that us old guys can still live the good life!


Great pictures of all you other guys and gals, way too many to name at this point! :bow:


----------



## Hole

bexylicious said:


> Lookin good Joy!!
> 
> Here's me on my webcam...again lol.



You are the cutest thing. I love your hair.


----------



## Shosh

LJ Rock said:


> taken this weekend....




Very nice indeed Ben.


----------



## Carrie

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Mom's Birthday was last Tuesday, but we celebrated it yesterday which was Sunday.. Here are some pictures from it..
> 
> My Niece Bella..She loves guacamole Dip or any kind of dip..


Aww, Erin, these photos of you and your fam are great, just great. And there's just something about photos of a small toddler eating chips and guacamole that makes me grin.


----------



## daddyoh70

fa_man_stan said:


> *You Mr. Oh70, are MY hero*... Skelly tattoo and all! Very nice guitar sir... great picture. Proof positive that us old guys can still live the good life!
> :bow:


The feeling is mutual Stan. I'm an east coast native trying to live a west coast life. The only things in my way are the crappy weather, the crappy beaches, the crappy local music scene just to name a few. Oh well, i figure by the time I'm about 65-70, I'll have my long board and will be taking surfing lessons at San Onofre State Beach, or I'll just be the oldest Hodad transplant


----------



## gnoom

View attachment 17102008(002).jpg


Yeah, cellphone cam...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bmann0413 said:


> Chimpi, I'm stealing her from you. lol


Thank You, but you don't have to steal me away.. Chimpi and I parted ways back in June.



mfdoom said:


>


 Love the glasses. You look so serious.



JoyJoy said:


> What I look like after 3 margaritas, melted make up and rainy-night hair while being made to sing Mairzy Doats.


Still look good!




Haunted said:


> Just Me ......


Good Picture



KHayes666 said:


> me workin out in the gym, Bruce was originally in the pic but he walked away at the last second



looking good...



A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> A few new ones of me:


You have a beautiful smile! Your cute too!



Carrie said:


> Aww, Erin, these photos of you and your fam are great, just great. And there's just something about photos of a small toddler eating chips and guacamole that makes me grin.


Yeah she had a great birthday..She was down at first about turning 50 but we told her she was 50 and Fabulous and that 50 is the new 40 and she was ok with it..LOL...She looks and acts like a 20 to 30 year old anyway..LOL..She has a young soul..I love her to pieces. Yeah Bella loved it. She loves any kind of dip or condiment. She also likes spicy foods..lol..She is something else... 



gnoom said:


> View attachment 52554
> 
> 
> Yeah, cellphone cam...



Nice picture..


----------



## Mythik

Here's a recent pic of me and a friend:


----------



## JMCGB

Another one for the thread....


----------



## mediaboy

mfdoom said:


>



I am sorry my friend but I must kill you and take your stylish eye wear; there can be only one.

PISTOLERO!


----------



## mediaboy

troubadours said:


> psh thanks friendo.
> 
> here's another pic of me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is my leg. i got really drunk at a karaoke bar and right before we left i broke a glass. accidently obv.




Thanks a lot you jerk, I just lost the game


----------



## intraultra

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Mom's Birthday was last Tuesday, but we celebrated it yesterday which was Sunday.. Here are some pictures from it..


Hooray for pretty girls in glasses. You look a lot like your momma!



A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> A few new ones of me:


I do not usually use the word 'handsome' but that is perfect for you 



JMCGB said:


> Another one for the thread....


Eyes :wubu:


----------



## furious styles

mediaboy said:


> I am sorry my friend but I must kill you and take your stylish eye wear; there can be only one.
> 
> PISTOLERO!



oh snap i love that song. but i hate robbing banks.


----------



## intraultra

so i was a blonde for a few months.






but i am back to a brunette.





and i am happy to have my glasses all fixed!


----------



## kayrae

love the color and cut! your face has more color to it. i dig.


----------



## intraultra

kayrae said:


> love the color and cut! your face has more color to it. i dig.



Heheh, well I'm also wearing more makeup in the second two  But thank you, it does seem people like the dark hair better.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

intraultra said:


> Hooray for pretty girls in glasses. You look a lot like your momma!


LOL Thank You.. Not to bad yourself..Yeah..I was looking at old picture of when she was my age and we look like twins..Same goes for my sister and her Daughter...Bella looks just like My sister.. Thank You again!


----------



## bellyjelly

did that work? 

View attachment profiledims1.jpg


View attachment fatmeinthemirror.jpg


----------



## Shosh

gnoom said:


> View attachment 52554
> 
> 
> Yeah, cellphone cam...



Did you have a sore neck the next day Boris?


----------



## bmann0413

intraultra said:


> so i was a blonde for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i am back to a brunette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am happy to have my glasses all fixed!



I like you as a brunette... Of course, I love brunettes and redheads anyways, so that might be the reason. lol

But still, you look really great, Intra! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

bellyjelly said:


> did that work?



Yeah, it worked! You have a nice smile, BTW.


----------



## babyjeep21

I love this thread.... I'm pretty sure I've said that before.

We just have some very lovely people around here.


----------



## mimosa

intraultra said:


> so i was a blonde for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i am back to a brunette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am happy to have my glasses all fixed!





bellyjelly said:


> did that work?



Pretty ladies!:bow:


----------



## kinkykitten

A couple from earlier


----------



## KendraLee

intraultra said:


> so i was a blonde for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i am back to a brunette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am happy to have my glasses all fixed!



both colors look natural and great on you


----------



## JMCGB

intraultra said:


> Eyes :wubu:





intraultra said:


> so i was a blonde for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i am back to a brunette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am happy to have my glasses all fixed!



Aww thanks, and look who's talkin on the "eyes". I just love the shape and color of yours! As for the hair, both colors are fine, but I am partial to brunettes so yay for switching back!!! :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely

here's my new hair color as of tonight...I'm just happy it's all ONE color. I think i will stick with this one ....for a while......... hehe 

View attachment hair 004.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

babyjeep21 said:


> Oooooooohhhhh.... Hello There TFG's Sexy Eyes!
> PURRRRRR!





Tina said:


> My God, look at you, Laura! You're simply cinematic!





fa_man_stan said:


> Gorgeous and creative as always ThatFatGirl! Your photography and imagery is always incredible!
> Thread...
> .





mimosa said:


> WOW! BEAUTIFUL!:bow:





cute_obese_girl said:


> a) Stunningly beautiful
> b) I owe you some cinemascope rep. What? I said I'm a film geek





Fascinita said:


> Looooook at those eyes. :smitten:




Thanks, all, for the very kind comments. :wubu: I've been very crop-happy lately. I'm trying to get over it. Maybe next time I'll show a chin or two.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

largenlovely said:


> here's my new hair color as of tonight...I'm just happy it's all ONE color. I think i will stick with this one ....for a while......... hehe



Ahh.. and my hair envy continues. You look beautiful, LnL.


----------



## largenlovely

aaww shucks thank ya  it's amazing how bad hair can make you feel rotten hehe...i'm sooooooo relieved i've got it back all one color again 



ThatFatGirl said:


> Ahh.. and my hair envy continues. You look beautiful, LnL.


----------



## thejuicyone

Hole said:


> Wow. You are one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen.



aw, muchos gracias.


----------



## thejuicyone

bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, you so prettyful. :smitten:



 thanks doll.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I was on Stickam last night.


----------



## kayrae

She's cute, huh? I told her to sign up for DIMs, but she's still not accepting of her size


----------



## Tad

kayrae said:


> She's cute, huh? I told her to sign up for DIMs, but she's still not accepting of her size



She is adorable, and that she is your best friend speaks well for her too!

Have you managed to get her to even look at Dimensions?


----------



## Cors

kinkykitten said:


> A couple from earlier



Stunning eyes! /drool


----------



## kinkykitten

Cors said:


> Stunning eyes! /drool



:blush: Thanks hun


----------



## intraultra

bmann0413 said:


> I like you as a brunette... Of course, I love brunettes and redheads anyways, so that might be the reason. lol
> 
> But still, you look really great, Intra! :happy:





mimosa said:


> Pretty ladies!:bow:





KendraLee said:


> both colors look natural and great on you





JMCGB said:


> Aww thanks, and look who's talkin on the "eyes". I just love the shape and color of yours! As for the hair, both colors are fine, but I am partial to brunettes so yay for switching back!!! :wubu:



Thanks so much everyone...man I'm never going blonde again, geez.


----------



## intraultra

AshleyEileen said:


> I was on Stickam last night.



Oh man there are some insane people on stickam...it's so entertaining.

By the way, very pretty.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

This is me... recently. 

View attachment 24.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me... recently.



Can I kiss your cheek?  :kiss2:


----------



## AshleyEileen

intraultra said:


> Oh man there are some insane people on stickam...it's so entertaining.
> 
> By the way, very pretty.



I'm one of those insane people.
;]

And thanks!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

bmann0413 said:


> Can I kiss your cheek?  :kiss2:



Sure.. but only if you kiss the other one too, lol. :blush:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

kinkykitten said:


> :blush: Thanks hun


Mate....your necklace??? Wheres it from??? Please discuss!!!! I dig!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Just a couple of me messing about with my phone! I love my phone!

View attachment DSC00063.JPG


View attachment DSC00062.JPG


----------



## BrownEyedChica

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Just a couple of me messing about with my phone! I love my phone!
> 
> View attachment 52664
> 
> 
> View attachment 52665



Nice pics missy. You are a real cutie. 

What kind of phone is that?


----------



## KendraLee

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me... recently.



Adorable Chica, and your bed looks fluffy and comfy too


----------



## BrownEyedChica

KendraLee said:


> Adorable Chica, and your bed looks fluffy and comfy too



Thank you... Actually thats a Hotel bed lol. It was an awesome bed though... it was a Sleep Number bed.. oh how i slept so good that night!


----------



## Haunted

BrownEyedChica said:


> Thank you... Actually thats a Hotel bed lol. It was an awesome bed though... it was a Sleep Number bed.. oh how i slept so good that night!



I had a sleep Number Bed (Lost it in the Divorce LOL) I was Never incredibly Impressed with it


----------



## george83

kinkykitten said:


> A couple from earlier



As someone said before me beautiful eyes


----------



## bmann0413

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Just a couple of me messing about with my phone! I love my phone!
> 
> View attachment 52664
> 
> 
> View attachment 52665



Your phone takes better pictures than mine does...


----------



## AnotherJessica

from tonight in my pajamas haha












sorry if thise pictures are large!


----------



## KHayes666

AnotherJessica said:


> from tonight in my pajamas haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if thise pictures are large!



Hey now, you look good in your pjs


----------



## Shosh

kayrae said:


> She's cute, huh? I told her to sign up for DIMs, but she's still not accepting of her size



You are both fly.:bow:


----------



## AnotherJessica

KHayes666 said:


> Hey now, you look good in your pjs


haha thanksss!


----------



## kinkykitten

george83 said:


> As someone said before me beautiful eyes



Thanks :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Susannah said:


> You are both fly.:bow:



I agree... so pretty! :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

mfdoom said:


>



ooOooh hello cutie 
lol


----------



## babyjeep21

I finally found my camera... Which is good cause it's been missing since July! 

View attachment Resized.jpg


----------



## Cors




----------



## SummerG

Right before the HB Halloween party...


----------



## tioobs

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me... recently.


You are lovely


----------



## kayrae

Cute asians ftw! :bow::bow::bow: 



Cors said:


>


----------



## Pixelpops

SummerG said:


> Right before the HB Halloween party...



Your dress is freaking amazing! I don't think I could ever be brave enough to wear red! I'm in awe ^_^


----------



## largenlovely

is that an igigi dress? ...either way, you look freaking fabulous in it Summer!!! 



SummerG said:


> Right before the HB Halloween party...


----------



## SummerG

Pixelpops said:


> Your dress is freaking amazing! I don't think I could ever be brave enough to wear red! I'm in awe ^_^



Thanks  You should give it a try, I was surprised how much I like wearing red 



largenlovely said:


> is that an igigi dress? ...either way, you look freaking fabulous in it Summer!!!



Thanks Lissa! It's from biggirlgear  It is a dress... but a little too short for someone with my proportions (peek-a-boo belly, lol) so I wear it with black leggings, which seem to be back in fashion, wooo!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me at a holloween party last weekend


----------



## mimosa

Me and my baby boy trick or treating::wubu:

View attachment MimsandSeth.jpg


My little Darth Vader.....:wubu:

View attachment Little Darth Vader.jpg


----------



## mimosa

luscious_lulu said:


> Me at a holloween party last weekend



Sexy and pretty.


----------



## bexy

mimosa said:


> Me and my baby boy trick or treating::wubu:
> 
> View attachment 52784
> 
> 
> My little Darth Vader.....:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 52785



Awk Mimi he is adorable!! Even dressed as the evil Darth Vader he still manages to look sweet hehe!! 

Hope you guys had a great time and got lots of candy :eat1:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

THAT is the cutest little DARTH VADER I have seen since my own 22 year old son was one about 12 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## mimosa

bexylicious said:


> Awk Mimi he is adorable!! Even dressed as the evil Darth Vader he still manages to look sweet hehe!!
> 
> Hope you guys had a great time and got lots of candy :eat1:





Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> THAT is the cutest little DARTH VADER I have seen since my own 22 year old son was one about 12 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hugs, Kara



Thank you very much, Bex and Kara. :kiss2: Happy Halloween to the both of ya.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Why not look at the chest? Smexxy all over. Yum!



Dark_Hart said:


> glad that i finally have the chance to post again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *warning* don't look to the hairy chest


----------



## Ruffie

Here are a couple from today(Halloween) in costume at work.
Ruth 

View attachment Halloween081.JPG


View attachment Halloween082B&W.jpg


----------



## Weeze

Just took it.
i'm sleepy xD


----------



## kayrae

Krismiss, i love your skin tone. 

Here's my helloween pics for you, DIMS. Clearly I'm still making up my mind on what to do tonight. 

View attachment Photo 401.jpg


----------



## Weeze

kayrae said:


> Krismiss, i love your skin tone.



Aww thanks 
you're just adorable yourself!!


----------



## Tarella

Hi everyone! It has been awhile since I posted anything here. It is nice to see so many new and oldtimers here. I took some photos recently. Thought I would share them here. I hope everyone had a good Halloween.

Tara 

View attachment DSC01410.jpg


View attachment DSC01038.jpg


View attachment n607361001_1890470_9880.jpg


View attachment halloweenfrontdoor2.jpg


----------



## MaxiG

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone! It has been awhile since I posted anything here. It is nice to see so many new and oldtimers here. I took some photos recently. Thought I would share them here. I hope everyone had a good Halloween.
> 
> Tara



Tara -- A truly amazing coincidence!

You chose some fantastic pictures. I dare say you have good taste in cam shots as you do in decorations for the house on Halloween...

I hope all is going great! --


----------



## MaxiG

Wow, what eyes, mademoiselle...


----------



## Tarella

MaxiG said:


> Wow, what eyes, mademoiselle...



Hi MaxiG, Thank you for the compliments. I hope you are doing well? I enjoy getting dressed up for Halloween. I love being in the spirit of the different special occasions. This year though, I didnt get dressed up...wish I had. What did you go out as??

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## bmann0413

There, this year's Halloween costume. Guess who I am, comment, and all that other stuff!


----------



## None

bmann0413 said:


> There, this year's Halloween costume. Guess who I am, comment, and all that other stuff!




I loved you in Happy Days.


----------



## Blockierer

Ruffie said:


> Here are a couple from today(Halloween) in costume at work.
> Ruth



wonderful shots  thanks for sharing


----------



## goofy girl

kayrae said:


>



I have those shoes!!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Just a couple of me messing about with my phone! I love my phone!
> 
> View attachment 52664
> 
> 
> View attachment 52665



So cute!!


----------



## goofy girl

Ruffie- you look beautiful! 

Here is one of me at some crappy restaurant in Newport, and another one of me running away from a pumpkin at the Pumpkin Festival in Keene, NH, and me being really tired at the end of the night at the Pumpkin Fest


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lloyd - great costume! 

Goofy - you look beautiful, as always! looks like you had fun!


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lloyd - great costume!
> 
> Goofy - you look beautiful, as always! looks like you had fun!



Thanks! Although I'm not so sure how beautiful I looked after sitting on a bus for 2 hours, then walking around in the rain for about 5 more hours ...but it was SO much fun!! lol


----------



## DeerVictory

First off, my Halloween costume:
I was a princess. I had to do a wardrobe change before drinking. See the crown? Lost it. But when I left, I had no cigarettes and one lighter. When I got back, I had two packs and four lighters. 











and what I wore to the party. 






I don't know if these actually count as costumes, because I wear these clothes on a daily basis, minus the crown.


----------



## Bandy

Woo. Pumpkin Fest. Keene represent.


----------



## JoeFA

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone! It has been awhile since I posted anything here. It is nice to see so many new and oldtimers here. I took some photos recently. Thought I would share them here. I hope everyone had a good Halloween.
> 
> Tara



WOW! I'm glad your back :wubu:


----------



## mpls_girl26

Here's a picture of me in my Wonder Woman costume that I made. 

View attachment Picture 219.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

...I am so weird...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

As a Scottish Maiden.........Halloween yesterday! 

View attachment beautiful-mom3.jpg


----------



## Ash

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> As a Scottish Maiden.........Halloween yesterday!



You look fantastic with red hair, Kara!


----------



## Ruffie

Kara you are a fine bonny lass! Love the picture!
Ruth


----------



## Ruffie

Tarella you are as always beautiful! Glad to see you back!
Ruth


----------



## interesting monster

me looking all serious in the playground 

View attachment IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK

These are from today, I went out to the Waterfront and made a visit to Petco where a guy had brought in all his reptiles. Awesome! 






This beautiful babe was about 6 foot long (I couldnt believe it when the guy told me) And boy was she heavy! She curled up around my neck eventually, most of her body in my shirt. I love the feeling of snakes, so nice.


----------



## Shosh

SummerG said:


> Right before the HB Halloween party...



Gorgeous. Beautiful.


----------



## Shosh

mimosa said:


> Me and my baby boy trick or treating::wubu:
> 
> View attachment 52784
> 
> 
> My little Darth Vader.....:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 52785



Just perfect Mimi. Love you.


----------



## furious styles

me last night. i was jim jarmusch.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

me drawin outside...


----------



## SMA413

Halloween pic from my camera phone... I'll post some other pics from my actual camera later.


P.S. I think I've worn the same butterfly wings for almost every Halloween since 2003.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Great pics everyone.. I didn't dress up and didn't get any trick or treaters either. Watch the live Ghost Hunters thing though..That was good..


----------



## mszwebs

These were posted by Katie on the Midwest board... but I stole em!

Holly and myself taking out a few cupcakes @ the DIMS meet up in Chicago at the Boo Bash.

View attachment Me and Holly 2.jpg


An actual decent photo of my costume.

View attachment Tilty me.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Just a couple of me messing about with my phone! I love my phone!
> 
> View attachment 52664
> 
> 
> View attachment 52665



Beautiful!


----------



## Mini

Here, compare and contrast how shitty I looked a couple years ago with... well, how drunk I look now.

First pic's from... '04, '05, something like that, and the second's from a wedding back in August. The second picture's actually from a series; it's not great, but at least both of my eyes are facing in the same direction. 

View attachment Mike (old picture).jpg


View attachment Mike.jpg


----------



## Ash

Mini said:


> Here, compare and contrast how shitty I looked a couple years ago with... well, how drunk I look now.
> 
> First pic's from... '04, '05, something like that, and the second's from a wedding back in August. The second picture's actually from a series; it's not great, but at least both of my eyes are facing in the same direction.



You had a mullet.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Mini said:


> Here, compare and contrast how shitty I looked a couple years ago with... well, how drunk I look now.
> 
> First pic's from... '04, '05, something like that, and the second's from a wedding back in August. The second picture's actually from a series; it's not great, but at least both of my eyes are facing in the same direction.



you are hottt!


----------



## Ash

succubus_dxb said:


> you are hottt!



Don't encourage him!


----------



## fred_elliot

bellyjelly said:


> did that work?



What a lovely pic


----------



## Blackjack

Ashley said:


> You had a mullet.



That may be true, but like Solid Snake, he makes it work.


----------



## intraultra

terrible camera phone picture in an incredibly dirty bar bathroom from halloween. i'll have to post better pictures later


----------



## KendraLee

Ruffie said:


> Here are a couple from today(Halloween) in costume at work.
> Ruth



Lookin Hot, Ruth


----------



## bmann0413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lloyd - great costume!
> 
> Goofy - you look beautiful, as always! looks like you had fun!



Why thank you!


----------



## bmann0413

None said:


> I loved you in Happy Days.



Eh, wait what?


----------



## bmann0413

AtlantisAK said:


> These are from today, I went out to the Waterfront and made a visit to Petco where a guy had brought in all his reptiles. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful babe was about 6 foot long (I couldnt believe it when the guy told me) And boy was she heavy! She curled up around my neck eventually, most of her body in my shirt. I love the feeling of snakes, so nice.



I hate snaaaaaaakes.... But you look awesome!


----------



## lalatx

From Halloween. I was a punk rock school girl, and I was being attacked by a Vampire Rainbow Bright. 

View attachment IMG_2274.JPG


----------



## intraultra

bmann0413 said:


> There, this year's Halloween costume. Guess who I am, comment, and all that other stuff!



Were you Indiana Jones? You just needed a whip!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Another one of me.......prepared to save the world from harm! 

View attachment Picture 266.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

intraultra said:


> Were you Indiana Jones? You just needed a whip!



You're not the first person to tell me that... lol

I just couldn't find one in time!


----------



## Mini

Ashley said:


> You had a mullet.



You think *that's* bad, you should have seen the ponytail. God, I was an idiot. >_<


----------



## heatherpotter

I never post and I'm bored. Here's a new picture for fun.


----------



## KHayes666

heatherpotter said:


> I never post and I'm bored. Here's a new picture for fun.



awwww cute lil kitty


----------



## heatherpotter

KHayes666 said:


> awwww cute lil kitty


 
He really is the cutest!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

awwwww, gray kitty!!!!!!! *swoon*

My favoritest kitty ever was a gray one - he was the biggest bundle of love ever...would sleep on my chest all the time, follow me around... I miss him.


----------



## shazz2602

Me just before my night out with the girlies 

View attachment n797550014_4623102_3100[1].jpg


----------



## pinkylou

aww you look beautiful


----------



## daddyoh70

mpls_girl26 said:


> Another one of me.......prepared to save the world from harm!



Wonder Woman never looked so good!


----------



## Deven

I had to search for this dress for like 3 days, and it took me forever to find it. Then they sent the wrong color (which I kept cause it was too close to the wedding I was at to send it back)...so after the hell I went through, I'm going to pic whore myself a bit.

Me at my cousin's wedding on Saturday:


----------



## KendraLee

KHayes666 said:


> awwww cute lil kitty



glad you posted. That kitty pic with you is priceless


----------



## KendraLee

DevenDoom said:


> I had to search for this dress for like 3 days, and it took me forever to find it. Then they sent the wrong color (which I kept cause it was too close to the wedding I was at to send it back)...so after the hell I went through, I'm going to pic whore myself a bit.
> 
> Me at my cousin's wedding on Saturday:



Navy is a great color for brunettes, what was the original color?


----------



## sexiistarr

Hello everyone I'm new here  Droppin' off a pic


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

This was taken in a club on Saturday night.........I thought the guy in the white mask was REALLY scary!!!!!!!! EEEP!

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## pinkylou

missy_blue_eyez said:


> This was taken in a club on Saturday night.........I thought the guy in the white mask was REALLY scary!!!!!!!! EEEP!
> 
> View attachment 52999



hehe He would of scared the hell outta me!!

(nice pics of you on the BGP site btw )


----------



## heatherpotter

BigBeautifulMe said:


> awwwww, gray kitty!!!!!!! *swoon*
> 
> My favoritest kitty ever was a gray one - he was the biggest bundle of love ever...would sleep on my chest all the time, follow me around... I miss him.


 
That's exactly what he does. He's really old and just moves around from lap to lap.


----------



## heatherpotter

Here's another of me and Grendel (the kitty).


----------



## Deven

KendraLee said:


> Navy is a great color for brunettes, what was the original color?



The original color was fuchsia. I'm glad that color came because I got soo many compliments.


----------



## Blackjack

missy_blue_eyez said:


> This was taken in a club on Saturday night.........I thought the guy in the white mask was REALLY scary!!!!!!!! EEEP!
> 
> View attachment 52999



Looks like he wants to play a game, actually.


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> Looks like he wants to play a game, actually.



oh that was a knee slapper...


----------



## bexy

heatherpotter said:


> Here's another of me and Grendel (the kitty).



Grendel is adorable!! As are you of course!


----------



## HottiMegan

This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out  

View attachment maxnmom.jpg


----------



## Haunted

Blackjack said:


> Looks like he wants to play a game, actually.



OOh I love Games ! Can I umm Play


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out




Aww..he's super-cute, Megan.

And I like your hair like that. Is it real or a wig?


----------



## Tarella

Ruffie said:


> Tarella you are as always beautiful! Glad to see you back!
> Ruth


Hi Ruth, Thanks gorgeous. I think you are always beautiful too. You are beautiful on the outside and in your photos, it seems to radiate from the inside*sincerely*. 

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella

interesting monster said:


> me looking all serious in the playground



I like the serious look


----------



## Tad

DevenDoom said:


> I had to search for this dress for like 3 days, and it took me forever to find it. Then they sent the wrong color (which I kept cause it was too close to the wedding I was at to send it back)...so after the hell I went through, I'm going to pic whore myself a bit.
> 
> Me at my cousin's wedding on Saturday:



After all of that, so you should 

And the dress does you justice


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Aww..he's super-cute, Megan.
> 
> And I like your hair like that. Is it real or a wig?



Thank you  It's all my hair. I used a spiral curling iron and it took nearly 2 hours. (i have thick fine hair) I love wearing my hair like that, it just takes forever


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  It's all my hair. I used a spiral curling iron and it took nearly 2 hours. (i have thick fine hair) I love wearing my hair like that, it just takes forever




Too bad it takes so long. It looks really pretty.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

HottiMegan said:


> This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out


Thats sooooooooooooo adorable! He's beautiful, so so so beautiful....oh Ive just gotten all broody!!!!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  It's all my hair. I used a spiral curling iron and it took nearly 2 hours. (i have thick fine hair) I love wearing my hair like that, it just takes forever



I agree - your hair looks lovely like that!
And what a sweet lil guy!


----------



## heatherpotter

bexylicious said:


> Grendel is adorable!! As are you of course!


 
Thanks!


----------



## mariac1966

HottiMegan said:


> This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out



You both look so beautiful! This could be a painting from Mary Cassatt's Mother and child collection


----------



## SMA413

My fam and I went to the Texas A&M/Colorado game on Saturday in College Station. I definitely got my fill of eye candy with all the cute Texas boys in jeans and boots. Not to mention all the boys in uniform. :wubu: lol. 

During the game, my nephew and I took some pics like we always do.


















P.S. I def got a "i've been at a football game all afternoon" sunglasses tan on the left side of my face.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Too bad it takes so long. It looks really pretty.



It is a bummer it takes so long but i think its because my hair is down my mid back. I do like that it sticks until i wash it again so i can have it for about 2 days of prettiness  I'm looking forward to my bangs being grown out to do my whole head. They're at that awkward stage of being to short to do much with but too long to be down naturally.


----------



## HottiMegan

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thats sooooooooooooo adorable! He's beautiful, so so so beautiful....oh Ive just gotten all broody!!!!



Thank you  He is my beautiful boy. I think he's going break some hearts.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I agree - your hair looks lovely like that!
> And what a sweet lil guy!



Thank you  Alex was surprisingly well behaved being pushed around for hours while trick or treating


----------



## HottiMegan

mariac1966 said:


> You both look so beautiful! This could be a painting from Mary Cassatt's Mother and child collection



Why thank you


----------



## thatgirl08

I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.

[1]





[2]





[3]





[4]





[5]


----------



## kayrae

very pretty. #2 is my fave because of the flower


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out



Your hair looks gorgeous Megan. Lovely pic.


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.
> 
> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]




Stunning. The last one is my fave I think. Very beautiful.


----------



## mrfantasy90

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.
> 
> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]




I like #2 best


----------



## Cors

I like #2 too. 

I am biased though - I love pink and flowers!


----------



## pinkylou

the second one looks sweet but they're all gorgeous


----------



## cute_obese_girl

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.



#5 looks most like a traditional yearbook pose and it looks gorgeous, but I also like #1 and #2 a lot. So pretty


----------



## KHayes666

ThatGirl08....I'd say the last one is the best in terms of Yearbook quality, although number 2 looks hot as well


----------



## KendraLee

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.
> 
> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]



I love the intensity of the color of your eyes in 5 and it also looks traditionally timeless for a yearbook. You're gorgeous in all the pics


----------



## babyjeep21

and can make a little wedding picture thread...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.
> 
> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]


Ohhhhh I really like no.2! I think it makes you look really cute and cheeky, they are all lovely though, but number 2 is definately my favourite!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

babyjeep21 said:


> and can make a little wedding picture thread...


Ok, I must be really emotional at the moment or something because, not only did HottiMegans pics with baby Alex bring a tear to my eye, so did your beautiful wedding one! Congrats on your wedding and this picture is lovely! I love lillies, they are my fave, an I love the colour of yours with your dress....lovely contrast!


----------



## Punkin1024

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> [5]



My vote is for #5, it looks like a traditional yearbook picture, though they are all very pretty. My second pick would be the one with the flower.



babyjeep21 said:


> and can make a little wedding picture thread...



Awww, you make a beautiful bride. That is a lovely picture.


----------



## mariac1966

thatgirl08 said:


> [2]




Although all the pictures are really good, #2 is also my favorite


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks everyone for your thoughts!



babyjeep21 said:


> and can make a little wedding picture thread...



Aw! You look absolutely beautiful. Congratulations:]


----------



## sprint45_45

I would have to say number is the best, thought number 2 is good too.


----------



## intraultra

babyjeep21 said:


> and can make a little wedding picture thread...



Ooh, I really hope you do make your own thread! You look gorgeous and I love your flowers.


----------



## HottiMegan

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.



You look wonderful in your photos  You have really pretty eyes and a great smile


----------



## thatgirl08

HottiMegan said:


> You look wonderful in your photos  You have really pretty eyes and a great smile



Aw, thanks:]


----------



## HottiMegan

babyjeep21 said:


> and can make a little wedding picture thread...



Congrats! You look beautiful


----------



## TraciJo67

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.
> 
> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]



Thatgirl, I had no idea that you are so young. You're wicked eloquent. 

And you look like the FA's answer to Tiffany Amber Thiessen. Very beautiful. Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## thatgirl08

TraciJo67 said:


> Thatgirl, I had no idea that you are so young. You're wicked eloquent.
> 
> And you look like the FA's answer to Tiffany Amber Thiessen. Very beautiful. Gorgeous eyes.



You're actually not the first person on here to tell me I look like her! & thank you so much, I appreciate it. :]


----------



## babyjeep21

TraciJo67 said:


> And you look like the FA's answer to Tiffany Amber Thiessen. Very beautiful. Gorgeous eyes.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mrfantasy90

thatgirl08 said:


> You're actually not the first person on here to tell me I look like her! & thank you so much, I appreciate it. :]




You are so much prettier than Tiffany Amber Thiessen. She looks like a gross stick drawing person. You have wonderful thick curves. You are a real woman. A thick soft body like yours makes a guy want to just hug you and hold you till the end of time. Showering your sexy curves with kisses. Tiffany Amber Thiessen is ok, but you are way way hotter! 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## TraciJo67

mrfantasy90 said:


> You are so much prettier than Tiffany Amber Thiessen. She looks like a gross stick drawing person. You have wonderful thick curves. You are a real woman. A thick soft body like yours makes a guy want to just hug you and hold you till the end of time. Showering your sexy curves with kisses. Tiffany Amber Thiessen is ok, but you are way way hotter!
> 
> Just my 2 cents...



Dood. She's in high school.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

TraciJo67 said:


> Dood. She's in high school.



I keep getting older and they stay the same age.


----------



## KHayes666

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I keep getting older and they stay the same age.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Dood. She's in high school.



Tosses you my two cents.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

TraciJo67 said:


> Dood. She's in high school.


Post count is often directly proportional to the level of maturity and tact on here, TJ. You know this to be true.

High school girls, Dude.

I've also come to the conclusion that Glenn Quagmire is some weird fusion of Larry from Three's Company and that Matt McConahuaughauegheyeyeeyshamalamadingdong character from Dazed and Confused. Giggity.


----------



## exile in thighville

TraciJo67 said:


> Dood. She's in high school.



Get em while they're hot


----------



## Mini

exile in thighville said:


> Get em while they're hot



And clean.


----------



## exile in thighville

Mini said:


> And clean.



WHOA! You're back! Bummer about your buddy Palin, eh?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

TraciJo67 said:


> Dood. She's in high school.



In all fairness. Who wouldn't Kelly Kapowski that?


----------



## Mini

exile in thighville said:


> WHOA! You're back! Bummer about your buddy Palin, eh?



The thought of Sarah Palin as President of the United States is to scare any sane, rational person shitless. Politics aside, it's generally a *bad* idea to put crazy people into positions of power, and she is demonstrably insane.

"You know what I need? A BLESSING FROM A WITCH DOCTOR TO PROTECT ME FROM LESBIANS."


----------



## thatgirl08

lmao, I don't know what to say to this thread anymore..


----------



## exile in thighville

DIBS DIBSDIBSDIBSDIBS


----------



## thatgirl08

exile in thighville said:


> DIBS DIBSDIBSDIBSDIBS



Hahahaha.. I'm never talking to you again. :]


----------



## TraciJo67

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Post count is often directly proportional to the level of maturity and tact on here, TJ. You know this to be true.



Hmm. Post count correlates to level of maturity & tact? See below:



exile in thighville said:


> Get em while they're hot





Mini said:


> And clean.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> In all fairness. Who wouldn't Kelly Kapowski that?




OK, I possess a pair of eyeballs and a sense of humor. I'm not REALLY busting chops here. Besides, I do know that karma is one evil bitch. One day, y'all will have gorgeous, jail bait daughters. Just you wait


----------



## Mini

thatgirl08 said:


> lmao, I don't know what to say to this thread anymore..



Something like "Take me, I'm yours, you frighteningly tall, handsome, masculine, suave motherfucker" would suffice.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

TraciJo67 said:


> Hmm. Post count correlates to level of maturity & tact? See below:
> 
> 
> OK, I possess a pair of eyeballs and a sense of humor. I'm not REALLY busting chops here. Besides, I do know that karma is one evil bitch. One day, y'all will have gorgeous, jail bait daughters. Just you wait



Yeah, if I ever have a gorgeous jail bait daughter, I am totally living in the Shire just so I can keep Mini's ridic tall self away from her.


----------



## Mini

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, if I ever have a gorgeous jail bait daughter, I am totally living in the Shire just so I can keep Mini's ridic tall self away from her.



And if I ever have a ridiculously hot daughter, I'm keeping her for myself.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mini said:


> Something like "Take me, I'm yours, you frighteningly tall, handsome, masculine, suave motherfucker" would suffice.



Take me, I'm yours, you frighteningly tall, handsome, masculine, suave motherfucker...

*Glances at 'You must be 18 or younger to ride this ride' sign on Mini's ass*

:doh:

Nevermind.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Mini said:


> And if I ever have a ridiculously hot daughter, I'm keeping her for myself.



I'm sure it'd look a lil' something like this.


----------



## mossystate

Besides, I do know that karma is one evil bitch. One day, y'all will have gorgeous, jail bait daughters. Just you wait [/COLOR][/QUOTE]


...and wives who are growling at the 18 year old boys.....


----------



## exile in thighville

TraciJo67 said:


> Hmm. Post count correlates to level of maturity & tact?



to be fair, only 2 of us have fucked her


----------



## TraciJo67

Mini said:


> And if I ever have a ridiculously hot daughter, I'm keeping her for myself.



Oh, dear God. 

All I can say is, your profile pic is dead-on accurate, Michael.

Welcome back. You were missed


----------



## Timberwolf

TraciJo67 said:


> Dood. She's in high school.


How can you tell he isn't in High School, too? :huh:


Besides, the last 20 or so posts have a lot of interesting pictures...


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> ...and wives who are growling at the 18 year old boys.....



... and unlike the typically horrified reaction of the nubile young girls (along the lines of "ewwww .... you're old enough to be my gramps") the hot young studs will be thinking ....

"damn, I'd soooo hit that MILF" :bow:


----------



## exile in thighville

TraciJo67 said:


> ... and unlike the typically horrified reaction of the nubile young girls (along the lines of "ewwww .... you're old enough to be my gramps") the hot young studs will be thinking ....
> 
> "damn, I'd soooo hit that MILF" :bow:



Actually, I know far more women with a thing for older men than the reverse. A non-FA friend the other day looked agape and wincy when someone told him he got with a 28y/o chick. Amateur.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> "damn, I'd soooo hit that MILF" :bow:



So, I will check back with you in...oh....15 years?


----------



## Mini

exile in thighville said:


> Actually, I know far more women with a thing for older men than the reverse. A non-FA friend the other day looked agape and wincy when someone told him he got with a 28y/o chick. Amateur.



28 is old now? Damn kids these days.


----------



## exile in thighville

Mini said:


> 28 is old now? Damn kids these days.



Your mom can't teach everyone, you know. There's only so many hours in a day to charge $25 by.


----------



## Jon Blaze

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.



Those are wonderful! You are very pretty.


----------



## Mini

exile in thighville said:


> Your mom can't teach everyone, you know. There's only so many hours in a day to charge $25 by.



25 dollars an hour? She's a whore, not a lawyer.


----------



## Timberwolf

The forum rumble thread is next door, by the way...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Mini said:


> 25 dollars an hour? She's a whore, not a lawyer.


LMAO! Officially one of the best posts on this site!!!!!!!


----------



## bexy

HottiMegan said:


> This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out



Awwwwwwwwwww!!!!

And your hair looks awesome too btw Megan!!


----------



## exile in thighville

Mini said:


> 25 dollars an hour? She's a whore, not a lawyer.



This is pretty top ten ever.


----------



## bmann0413

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!! Oh, and don't mind the little black box I put in each corner. I'm just covering up the places name that I got them done at. I don't want any creepies stalkin' me down.
> 
> [1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [5]



I want a copy of that last one! Too cute!


----------



## bmann0413

babyjeep21 said:


> and can make a little wedding picture thread...



You were (and are!) a beautiful bride! :happy:


----------



## supersoup

the last three pages are full of fucking win.


----------



## Paul

HottiMegan said:


> This is a picture of me as a fairy and Alex as a jack o lantern. It's his first Halloween and he didn't seem too excited about it until i started carving a pumpkin. He loved watching the guts come out




Wonderful picture of mother and child. I love the pumpkin costume.


----------



## Tad

thatgirl08 said:


> I just got professional pictures done for my yearbook, because I'm a senior in HS this year. Here's the five I ended up ordering - tell me your opinions! I need to pick the official one for the yearbook soon!!



FWIW, I like number 3 the most as a general photo, but I suspect it would look odd crammed into a little box in a year book? So then I'd say number 5 might show up the best......

but what I think is that in the long run, what you want most in your year book picture is something that reminds you of _you_ right now. Something that you and others will look back at when they happen to be flipping through some time in the future and think "Oh yah, that is just SO me/her"


----------



## kayrae

thatgirl08, I just realized you're wearing neon green socks on the third picture. cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

edx said:


> FWIW, I like number 3 the most as a general photo, but I suspect it would look odd crammed into a little box in a year book? So then I'd say number 5 might show up the best......
> 
> but what I think is that in the long run, what you want most in your year book picture is something that reminds you of _you_ right now. Something that you and others will look back at when they happen to be flipping through some time in the future and think "Oh yah, that is just SO me/her"



True! Thanks for your thoughts.



kayrae said:


> thatgirl08, I just realized you're wearing neon green socks on the third picture. cute!



Haha, yeah. Everyone was like.. Rachel, you're so ridiculous, because I INSISTED I wear a sweet pair of socks in at least one picture. I've collected cute socks since I was little.. like I refuse to wear boring white socks, sooo that picture is near and dear to my heart. Haha.


----------



## Les Toil

A recent pic of Ava, her good friend and the drummer for her band The Mystic Mangos Bili Turner, and I recording some handclaps for the title track of her latest CD "Jammin' Jive". 

Boy, it almost looks as if we're posing for the camera. *snicker!!*


----------



## Tooz

Mini said:


> 25 dollars an hour? She's a whore, not a lawyer.



This is weird because I know your mother.


----------



## AmandaRose

Me from my sisters wedding


----------



## Saxphon

AmandaRose said:


> Me from my sisters wedding



This is a very, very beautiful picture. Thank you Amanda for sharing it with us.


----------



## kayrae

Gorgeous dress. The color looks great on your skin tone.


----------



## AmandaRose

Aww shucks thanks


----------



## katorade

My best attempt at being sultry in a work shirt:






and my favorite picture of myself....ever:


----------



## mango

AmandaRose said:


> Me from my sisters wedding



*Cute pic Amanda.

Looks like a beach wedding.

*


----------



## HottiMegan

bexylicious said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww!!!!
> 
> And your hair looks awesome too btw Megan!!



Thank you  I wish it could be like that every day. I love curly hair. 



Paul said:


> Wonderful picture of mother and child. I love the pumpkin costume.



Thank you  I had that outfit sitting on the back of the couch for a month just waiting for Halloween to come around. I love dressing up my baby.


----------



## Shosh

Les Toil said:


> A recent pic of Ava, her good friend and the drummer for her band The Mystic Mangos Bili Turner, and I recording some handclaps for the title track of her latest CD "Jammin' Jive".
> 
> Boy, it almost looks as if we're posing for the camera. *snicker!!*




How wonderful making children's music. You all look great.


----------



## Shosh

SMA413 said:


> My fam and I went to the Texas A&M/Colorado game on Saturday in College Station. I definitely got my fill of eye candy with all the cute Texas boys in jeans and boots. Not to mention all the boys in uniform. :wubu: lol.
> 
> During the game, my nephew and I took some pics like we always do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I def got a "i've been at a football game all afternoon" sunglasses tan on the left side of my face.




Too perfect Sam.


----------



## kayrae

Alone. Soooo aloooone


----------



## babyjeep21

kayrae said:


> Alone. Soooo aloooone



Aw... That's beautiful. I miss the beach!


----------



## KendraLee

kayrae said:


> Alone. Soooo aloooone



So pretty kayrae


----------



## KHayes666

kayrae said:


> Alone. Soooo aloooone



wish I was there with you, such an awesome pic


----------



## thatgirl08

kayrae said:


> Alone. Soooo aloooone



Ah, I love it! So pretty!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Okay, I don't get photographed very often but here's a pic from this past Halloween...so a week old is still relatively recent.

Anyway, I'm in my Halloween duds at work. One of these days. I'll splurge and get a better camera.







Hope it's okay,


Dennis


----------



## mariac1966

Still a Skye fan said:


> Okay, I don't get photographed very often but here's a pic from this past Halloween...so a week old is still relatively recent.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in my Halloween duds at work. One of these days. I'll splurge and get a better camera.
> 
> Hope it's okay,
> 
> 
> Dennis



Really nice picture of you Dennis


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

It is a nice picture. I like your horns, Dennis.


----------



## SMA413

Susannah said:


> Too perfect Sam.



Thanks, Shoshie


----------



## ashmamma84

Last night before heading out to a lounge (tsuki)....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You are always so stunningly lovely. :wubu:

Babe is SO damned lucky. :wubu:


----------



## Red

ashmamma84 said:


> Last night before heading out to a lounge (tsuki)....





I LOVE your curly wurly hair, so cute!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Havana nights.... 

View attachment n11506670_36268132_8222.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are always so stunningly lovely. :wubu:
> 
> Babe is SO damned lucky. :wubu:



Right back at ya', girl! I appreciate it.  And you're right -- Babe is sho' nuff' lucky. 




Red said:


> I LOVE your curly wurly hair, so cute!



Thanks, Red.


----------



## thatgirl08

ashmamma84 said:


> Last night before heading out to a lounge (tsuki)....



You're so pretty! I love your hair. :]



Jay West Coast said:


> Havana nights....



This picture is adorable & you're so cute. :]


----------



## ashmamma84

thatgirl08 said:


> You're so pretty! I love your hair :]



Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## QueenB

Jay West Coast said:


> Havana nights....



that lady you're next to looks dope. i'd want to look like that when i'm older.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

QueenB said:


> that lady you're next to looks dope. i'd want to look like that when i'm older.



I'm pretty sure that is Morgan Freeman.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Jay West Coast said:


> Havana nights....



Great pic Jay. Not my fave of the bunch but still good. Btw... when do I get to see the landscape pictures? Hmmmm?


----------



## QueenB




----------



## Shosh

QueenB said:


>



Cute. I really like your black and white pics. Stylish really.


----------



## KHayes666

QueenB said:


>



Pretty Patty :wubu:


----------



## QueenB

Susannah said:


> Cute. I really like your black and white pics. Stylish really.





KHayes666 said:


> Pretty Patty :wubu:



thaanks :]
\\\\\


----------



## goofy girl

QueenB said:


>



Beautiful! Your eyes are amazing!


----------



## KHayes666

Not exactly a picture of just me, but its the most recent pic of me taken lol






The lesson learned from this night: Never mix red bull/vodka with jack/coke....it doesn't end well


----------



## ashmamma84

QueenB said:


>



Very cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Taken today- not in the future :blush: 

View attachment nudey 033.jpg


View attachment nudey 030.jpg


----------



## Webmaster

This was at the Sacramento Auto Show. I got to drive a fuel cell vehicle. I expected a silent car with the hum of an electric motor. In fact, the retrofitted Nissan, which is used as an everyday driver by the California Fuel Cell Partnership, drove pretty much like any other car. 

View attachment chb_fuel_cell_car_2008.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Halloween night...

Not a great picture, hair is definitely not working...

But it's recent.  

View attachment DSC04374 resized 1.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast

Awesome pic, Conrad!

Thanks for the compliment on my pic, guys!


----------



## mossystate

Greenie...ummmm...I think we have found your new personals ad picture.....you sassy thing.


----------



## Ivy

QueenB said:


>



hottieeee.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway

I am such a pirate.. lol







Me and Missblueyedeath, being silly.. We love dave matthews..







Us again..


----------



## elle camino

ashmamma84 said:


> Last night before heading out to a lounge (tsuki)....



you are like...radioactively adorable.


----------



## Ivy

elle camino said:


> you are like...radioactively adorable.



isn't she though!?


----------



## Ivy

these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.


----------



## Malarkey

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.




You look so cute, i love petty coats.........and those ears!


----------



## QueenB

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute!





Ivy said:


> hottieeee.




thank youuu.

p.s. ashmamma and ivy-

you girls are so gorgeous, it's insaaaane.


----------



## katorade

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.



Aaaahhhh! Too cute! I may have to steal that idea for next year. There's no way a skinny chick could pull off the Panda. They'd end up looking like skunks.


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> Last night before heading out to a lounge (tsuki)....


 

You're always all sorts of pretty.


----------



## Malarkey

katorade said:


> Aaaahhhh! Too cute! I may have to steal that idea for next year. There's no way a skinny chick could pull off the Panda. They'd end up looking like skunks.




Hahaha you have a good point.


----------



## intraultra

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.



this is soo incredibly adorable.


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Taken today- not in the future :blush:


Wow.
I've seen the future -- and it's very good looking.


-Rusty


----------



## The Orange Mage

Ah, I don't have one of me in this edition of the recent picture thread. Fixing now.


----------



## Wagimawr

CrystalUT11 said:


> Halloween night...
> 
> Not a great picture, hair is definitely not working...
> 
> But it's recent.


Oh shut up.  Would somebody awesome have taken that picture if it hadn't been worthy of being taken? 



BurningMyWingsAway said:


> Me and Missblueyedeath, being silly.. We love dave matthews..


Smart AND sexy.  Nice combination!


----------



## bmann0413

QueenB said:


>



Ooh, artsy.


----------



## bmann0413

CrystalUT11 said:


> Halloween night...
> 
> Not a great picture, hair is definitely not working...
> 
> But it's recent.



I see a great picture. I don't see why you don't.


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.



OOOOOHH! You're such a cutie-patootie panda!!!


----------



## Mishty

thatgirl08 said:


> [2]



Your ever so pretty.... :happy:


----------



## Paul

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.



I would have guessed a mouse if you had not said you were a panda. You make a very cute mouse.


----------



## ashmamma84

elle camino said:


> you are like...radioactively adorable.



Coming from a hottie like you, I gladly accept the compliment. 



Ivy said:


> isn't she though!?



Right back at ya, girl! Those panda pics are so stinkin' cute! I could just eat you with a spoon! :kiss2:



QueenB said:


> thank youuu.
> 
> p.s. ashmamma and ivy-
> 
> you girls are so gorgeous, it's insaaaane.



You know how to make a sista feel all loved! Thank ya' kindly. 



Surlysomething said:


> You're always all sorts of pretty.



Thank you, Surly.


----------



## pinkylou

kayrae said:


> Alone. Soooo aloooone




OMG what a gorgeous photo!! :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

*


Missblueyedeath said:



Your ever so pretty.... :happy:

Click to expand...


Thank you!*



Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.



How freaking cute! I love it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.



*DUDETTE...how much friggen cute can you get.........
awesome awesome costume

you so rock*


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Sugar Magnolia said:


> It is a nice picture. I like your horns, Dennis.




Awww...thanks, girls.


Hugs


Dennis ~Misses his horns~


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Ivy said:


> these are from before going out on halloween! i was a panda. i would like to be a panda everyday. ohh if only.




Absolutely adorable, Ivy!

Those pics made me smile.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Mini

I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.  

View attachment img_2924.jpg


View attachment img_2952.jpg


View attachment img_2984.jpg


View attachment img_2958.jpg


View attachment img_2964.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Mini said:


> I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.



You're cute. Too bad I'm a deadbeat and can't see more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> Wow.
> I've seen the future -- and it's very good looking.
> 
> 
> -Rusty



You're always so good to me. Thanks Rusty  :kiss2: :bow:



Mini said:


> I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.



Headed that way....


----------



## Blackjack

While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.







Rocko got in on it.






EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



poetry in motion. William McGonagall, but poetry nonetheless.


----------



## ashmamma84

Mini said:


> I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.



You are so handsome.


----------



## supersoup

rad photos beej dear!


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko got in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



I enjoyed these, aha. :]


----------



## Ivy

Malarkey said:


> You look so cute, i love petty coats.........and those ears!



thank you! i looove petticoats! i planned my costume around being able to wear mine.. haha



QueenB said:


> thank youuu.
> 
> p.s. ashmamma and ivy-
> 
> you girls are so gorgeous, it's insaaaane.



shaddup. you are!



katorade said:


> Aaaahhhh! Too cute! I may have to steal that idea for next year. There's no way a skinny chick could pull off the Panda. They'd end up looking like skunks.



hahah i never thought of it like that, but you are so right! thank you! and feel free to steal!!



intraultra said:


> this is soo incredibly adorable.



thank you pretty girl 



bmann0413 said:


> OOOOOHH! You're such a cutie-patootie panda!!!



haha thank you!



Paul said:


> I would have guessed a mouse if you had not said you were a panda. You make a very cute mouse.



you're not the first who thought i was a mouse  



ashmamma84 said:


> Right back at ya, girl! Those panda pics are so stinkin' cute! I could just eat you with a spoon! :kiss2:



not if i eat you firssssttt.



thatgirl08 said:


> How freaking cute! I love it!



thank you darlin!!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *DUDETTE...how much friggen cute can you get.........
> awesome awesome costume
> 
> you so rock*



aww shucks, thank you!! i think you're pretty darn awesome yourself.



Still a Skye fan said:


> Absolutely adorable, Ivy!
> 
> Those pics made me smile.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Dennis



aw i am glad i could make you smile dennis!! youre too sweet to me!!


----------



## Ivy

Blackjack said:


> While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko got in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



hahahahahaha oh dear. i love these! adorable beej!


----------



## Malarkey

Mini said:


> I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.



Uh huh, should've known you were "mini". Looks like you've been having fun.


----------



## tattooU

So, i'm lazy and missed so many threads i wanted to post in. Halloween & Pictures with your Best Friend being just a couple. So here is a recent photo with my BFF on Halloween! It covers everything 






Yes, she's groping me. We have that kinda relationship LMAO


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Mini said:


> I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.



Best looking Canadian IMO. 



tattooU said:


> So, i'm lazy and missed so many threads i wanted to post in. Halloween & Pictures with your Best Friend being just a couple. So here is a recent photo with my BFF on Halloween! It covers everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she's groping me. We have that kinda relationship LMAO



You are soo adorable! I can't wait to meet you in a few weeks!


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko got in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



You stole my moves!!

However since it was to Quiet Riot, I can forgive you


----------



## KendraLee

Blackjack said:


> While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko got in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



Love that song. Rock on Kevin


----------



## activistfatgirl

The first one is at a work dinner last week.

The second one is just a stupid ugly shot of my stupid ugly laugh* but it's the only one that I have that documents my new hair color which is a bit darker and a bit red.

*I don't really blame my stupid ugly face as much as I do my photographer. I was calm and trying to look pretty until he made some joke about hookers to make me laugh just as he snapped the shot. low blow! 

View attachment P1017637copy.jpg


View attachment tiffnewhair.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Never noticed you had a nose ring. I'm bright, I know.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

activistfatgirl said:


> The first one is at a work dinner last week.
> 
> The second one is just a stupid ugly shot of my stupid ugly laugh* but it's the only one that I have that documents my new hair color which is a bit darker and a bit red.
> 
> *I don't really blame my stupid ugly face as much as I do my photographer. I was calm and trying to look pretty until he made some joke about hookers to make me laugh just as he snapped the shot. low blow!



You have a gorgeous smile to go along with that beautiful face  :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

can't. stop. laughing. at beeeeeeeej. 

AFG - you have like the straightest teeth I have ever seen! Beautiful smile.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Mini said:


> I posted more of these in the Clubhouse, so go there if you're not a deadbeat.



Ohhhh Im a deadbeat, but, gosh, your quite cute!!!!!!



Blackjack said:


> While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko got in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



Beej! Fab pictures, looking very cute indeed! Who was taking those pics? lol, did they rock out too?!?!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:

View attachment meizzy2.JPG​
(Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)


----------



## KHayes666

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 53465​
> (Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)



awwwwwwwwwwww, cute widdle kitty.

reow


----------



## bexy

*Ready to go party...*

View attachment n1501481672_30073042_5290.jpg


*View attachment n1501481672_30073041_4510.jpg


And...after a few drinkies *

View attachment n1501481672_30073056_4694.jpg


----------



## Saxphon

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 53465​
> (Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)



That, is one content, lucky kitty!


----------



## tattooU

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:
> 
> (Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)



Awww! Is there a better way to spend an afternoon?!


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 53465​
> (Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)


awwww....... 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ginny, you look as sweet as that kitten. Wonderful photo that I am so glad you shared


----------



## Shala

Sorta recent......this year. Camping in Mississippi. 

View attachment Shala.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

mfdoom said:


> poetry in motion. William McGonagall, but poetry nonetheless.



Not exactly sure just what that means, too lazy to look it up, but I'm taking it as a massive compliment.



supersoup said:


> rad photos beej dear!





thatgirl08 said:


> I enjoyed these, aha. :]





Ivy said:


> hahahahahaha oh dear. i love these! adorable beej!





KHayes666 said:


> You stole my moves!!
> 
> However since it was to Quiet Riot, I can forgive you





KendraLee said:


> Love that song. Rock on Kevin





BigBeautifulMe said:


> can't. stop. laughing. at beeeeeeeej.



Thank you all!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Beej! Fab pictures, looking very cute indeed! Who was taking those pics? lol, did they rock out too?!?!



Danke! I had the camera on a tripod with a timer set.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

SO I got my hair done this weekend... 

View attachment 1109080009a.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 53465​
> (Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)



Awww!!! Ginny that's so cute!


----------



## Mini

These are my two favorite photos from the weekend. 

View attachment img_2967.jpg


View attachment img_2989.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

KHayes666 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww, cute widdle kitty.
> 
> reow





Saxphon said:


> That, is one content, lucky kitty!





tattooU said:


> Awww! Is there a better way to spend an afternoon?!





CleverBomb said:


> awwww.......
> 
> -Rusty





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ginny, you look as sweet as that kitten. Wonderful photo that I am so glad you shared





ashmamma84 said:


> Awww!!! Ginny that's so cute!



So many responses! What a great surprise to come home to. Thank you, everyone! 

I'm also glad my hair didn't terrify to many people...lol.

I'm glad you like her. Her name is Isabella (Izzy for short), she's 3 months old, and I adopted her from the shelter Sunday. She is ridiculously affectionate, and I'm in love with her, even if she wears me out. lol.  Knowing me, there will be a zillion and one kitty photos forthcoming - I'll attempt to keep them mostly in my clubhouse blog unless they have me in them, too. Hahaha.


----------



## bmann0413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't the confessions thread, but I confess this is how I spent the better part of my afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 53465​
> (Please excuse messy hair/webcam pic)



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## 0nlnn

Okay, this is the most random picture I have ever taken... 

View attachment Holy Sheepshits batman!.jpg


----------



## GhostFace_Chilla

here is I lol


----------



## stan_der_man

Here are a couple of pictures my birth mom took on a trip to L.A we made to day...


By the Wilshire / Vermont Metrolink station...








Across the street from Grauman's Chinese Theatre...


----------



## tattooU

Awww, Stan! i love any pics with you and Jr. Too cute 

And GhostFace Chilla, you are adorable in your own right! Love the background. Guess that's why i live in the Pac NW!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

0nlnn said:


> Okay, this is the most random picture I have ever taken...



Heehee. Cute


----------



## Shosh

BrownEyedChica said:


> SO I got my hair done this weekend...



It looks nice Eli.


----------



## KendraLee

BrownEyedChica said:


> SO I got my hair done this weekend...



lookin gorgeous Chica


----------



## KendraLee

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of pictures my birth mom took on a trip to L.A we made to day...
> 
> 
> By the Wilshire / Vermont Metrolink station...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street from Grauman's Chinese Theatre...



She really is an adorable female version of you Stan


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Susannah said:


> It looks nice Eli.





KendraLee said:


> lookin gorgeous Chica




Thank you!! You guys are so sweet.


----------



## GWARrior

was foolin around with the camera tonight...

the new Brian Johnson.





my cute Chica (more affectionately known as Chicken Pizza)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Blackjack said:


> While making dinner (tortellini), I was rocking out to "Cum on Feel the Noize" by Quiet Riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko got in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC AIR GUITAR-PLAYING JUMPING MOVE



AIR GUITAR HEROHHHHHH! lol


----------



## stan_der_man

tattooU said:


> Awww, Stan! i love any pics with you and Jr. Too cute
> 
> ...



Thanks TattooU, I appreciate the complement! 



KendraLee said:


> She really is an adorable female version of you Stan



Thanks Kendra!  Junior does in many ways resemble me and have the same eye color, but the shape and size of her eyes have more of a resemblance to Mtmaiden my wife.... but I think the goofy facial expressions she sometimes makes come from my side of the family...



BrownEyedChica said:


> SO I got my hair done this weekend...



You look gorgeous BrownEyedChica! I'd been sending reps around to all the folks with photos within the last few pages but I ran out and still can't rep you. 



GWARrior said:


> was foolin around with the camera tonight...
> 
> the new Brian Johnson.
> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v371/176/58/852320272/n852320272_4825260_3409.jpg
> 
> my cute Chica (more affectionately known as Chicken Pizza)
> http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v371/176/58/852320272/n852320272_4825261_3657.jpg



Fabulous pictures as always GWARrior! The blue of your eyes almost match the hat you are wearing. Reps coming your direction soon also!


PS... Ashley, you couldn't have been more right... :bow: Arm wrestling and conversations about poo are exactly Junior's style.


----------



## thejuicyone

Halloween


----------



## kayrae

this sexy devil...


----------



## Ivy

aw stan!! i love, love, love pictures of you and your mini me!! so so so cute!


----------



## Kaz

Mini said:


> Here, compare and contrast how shitty I looked a couple years ago with... well, how drunk I look now.
> 
> First pic's from... '04, '05, something like that, and the second's from a wedding back in August. The second picture's actually from a series; it's not great, but at least both of my eyes are facing in the same direction.



Cute as anything!


----------



## KHayes666

Kaz said:


> Cute as anything!



You're very cute yourself


----------



## succubus_dxb

Mini and GhostFace_Chilla- where did YOU two come from? :eat2:


----------



## Mini

succubus_dxb said:


> Mini and GhostFace_Chilla- where did YOU two come from? :eat2:



Likely a womb of some sort.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

fa_man_stan said:


> You look gorgeous BrownEyedChica! I'd been sending reps around to all the folks with photos within the last few pages but I ran out and still can't rep you.



Thanks Stan! I always enjoy looking at your pics.. keep em coming. Your daughter is so precious! She makes me smile..


----------



## CleverBomb

Mini said:


> Likely a womb of some sort.


And from her perspective, a womb with a view.

-Rusty


----------



## troubadours

*photo* of *recentness*


----------



## furious styles

... i started shaving


then i kept shaving

and shaving


----------



## troubadours

mfdoom said:


> ... i started shaving
> 
> 
> then i kept shaving
> 
> and shaving







?


----------



## tattooU

troubadours said:


> *photo* of *recentness*



You are adorable. 

That is all.


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> *photo* of *recentness*



you're so pretty that it's like, hard to look at you sometimes. :blush:


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> you're so pretty that it's like, hard to look at you sometimes. :blush:



aw. thanks pretty lady :bow::happy::blush:


----------



## furious styles

troubadours said:


> ?



wes anderson makes fantastic movies :]


----------



## daddyoh70

mfdoom said:


> ... i started shaving
> 
> 
> then i kept shaving
> 
> and shaving


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## troubadours

mfdoom said:


> wes anderson makes fantastic movies :]



he's my favorite :S

srsly though, when i saw your pic it was the FIRST thing i thought of, you guys have the same expresh and everything!


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



it's gone man. it's all gone. forever man. GONE FOREVER

GAME OVER MAN GAME OVER



troubadours said:


> he's my favorite :S
> 
> srsly though, when i saw your pic it was the FIRST thing i thought of, you guys have the same expresh and everything!



i could only hope 2 be so dope


----------



## kayrae

questioooooon 

View attachment th_dsc05798mo1.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

daddyoh70 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!



I think you mean


----------



## daddyoh70

mfdoom said:


> it's gone man. it's all gone. forever man. GONE FOREVER
> GAME OVER MAN GAME OVER


Just when I thought I knew how to play the game... you go and change the rules. mfdoom FTW!!!


Blackjack said:


> I think you mean


Insert "nail on head" reference


----------



## bmann0413

mfdoom said:


> ... i started shaving
> 
> 
> then i kept shaving
> 
> and shaving



And you don't have your glasses on. I almost couldn't recognize you. Almost. lol


----------



## bmann0413

troubadours said:


> *photo* of *recentness*



Okay, you have no idea of the cuteness level of this picture. :bow:


----------



## curlysue

Hello. Going to try and start posting more. So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday. 

View attachment Picture0008.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

mfdoom said:


> ... i started shaving
> 
> 
> then i kept shaving
> 
> and shaving





troubadours said:


> ?


GO FURTHER:


----------



## bexy

curlysue said:


> Hello. Going to try and start posting more. So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday.



Beautiful!!!! Keep up the posting love!


----------



## furious styles

kayrae said:


> questioooooon



ironically this one chick in my acting class yesterday kept telling me i look like heath now .. i don't see it because my head is shaped more like an enormous basketball



Wagimawr said:


> GO FURTHER:



you're such a rock nerd, wags


----------



## Paul

curlysue said:


> Hello. Going to try and start posting more.


I hope so. Its would be nice to hear from you a bit more Curlysue. 


curlysue said:


> So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday.



You are a lovely woman with pretty curly hair!

Paul


----------



## Mini

curlysue said:


> Hello. Going to try and start posting more. So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday.



You look exactly like one of my friends from Quebec.

Which is a good thing. She's hot.


----------



## Saxphon

curlysue said:


> Hello. Going to try and start posting more. So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday.



WOW! Those are some of the most beautiful blues I have ever seen! What a gorgeous looking lady...... thanks for posting - please, find time to post often.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

curlysue said:


> Hello. Going to try and start posting more. So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday.


Your so purdy!!!!!! Im jealous!


----------



## kinkykitten

Me last night before bed... No make up :blink: lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


> Me last night before bed... No make up :blink: lol



I have to love the red hair, sweetie.....


----------



## curlysue

Thank you so much for the lovely comments everyone :wubu:


----------



## Mishty

BurningMyWingsAway said:


> I am such a pirate.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Missblueyedeath, being silly.. We love dave matthews..




dude I can't *believe* you posted that! My hair was ruined by salt water....errr


----------



## troubadours

good hair day, at work.


----------



## KHayes666

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



i'll agree to that ;-)


----------



## Ruffie

Me taken last night at work to show off the new tattoo I got on the weekend.
Ruth 

View attachment a full length tat.jpg


----------



## bexy

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



A very, very good hair day! You look stunning dear!



Ruffie said:


> Me taken last night at work to show off the new tattoo I got on the weekend.
> Ruth



Cool Ruth!


----------



## HDANGEL15

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



*((troubadours)) can I just say i have hair envy...and you rock those glasses too*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

My Beautiful Sister from this past weekend...




Me..




Me Drinking...


----------



## Mishty

My best freind(and new member of dims!) Sara & me chillin downtown this weekend! 

View attachment l_60cf90d1a1764f268896d114076dfe42.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Cute as always, Troubs.

ChimpisDarlingAngel, what brand are those glasses? They look good on you. I am also loving your lip color.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kayrae said:


> ChimpisDarlingAngel, what brand are those glasses? They look good on you. I am also loving your lip color.


Thank you!

I got them from Wally World... Not sure..I love them though! Yeah I love it too! My sister got it for me.


----------



## succubus_dxb

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



you are just too cute. I want your hair!


----------



## Surlysomething

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Beautiful Sister from this past weekend...
> 
> 
> Me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Drinking...


 
That's a really good picture of you. And I love that lip colour too!


----------



## bmann0413

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Me..



Man, you have those big anime eyes, do ya know that? :happy:


----------



## Paul

Ruffie said:


> Me taken last night at work to show off the new tattoo I got on the weekend.
> Ruth



Yhat a lovely tattoo Ruffie. Very purdy


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Surlysomething said:


> That's a really good picture of you. And I love that lip colour too!


 Thank You, I thought so too! Yea I love it. I wear it all the time..



bmann0413 said:


> Man, you have those big anime eyes, do ya know that? :happy:


 Thank You, I guess? LOL I do not know that.


----------



## Louis KC




----------



## Surlysomething

Louis KC said:


>




Yes, you definitely have killer brown eyes.


----------



## mediaboy

some times I beat my own self up









me moments after getting my septum pierced


----------



## mediaboy

katorade said:


> and my favorite picture of myself....ever:



thanks for the new wall paper


----------



## thatgirl08

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



You hair is absolutely gorgeous!! So pretty girlll. :]


----------



## Louis KC

Surlysomething said:


> Yes, you definitely have killer brown eyes.




Ahhhhhh! Thanks sweetie. :blush:


----------



## Fascinita

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



A good everything day.


----------



## Ruffie

Paul said:


> Yhat a lovely tattoo Ruffie. Very purdy



Thanks Paul. I love it alot. My adopted son did it for me and we designed it together!
Rut


----------



## Ruffie

Cool Ruth! [/QUOTE]
Thanks Bex I think it is too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Louis KC said:


>



Hot....... 



mediaboy said:


> some times I beat my own self up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me moments after getting my septum pierced



Lol, it's great to finally see what you look like. Looking good


----------



## furious styles

mediaboy said:


> me moments after getting my septum pierced



you look so much like my fucking uncle in this picture

i mean, aside from the septum


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

mfdoom said:


> you look so much like my fucking uncle in this picture
> 
> i mean, aside from the septum



UILF


----------



## intraultra

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.


I have hair envy.



mediaboy said:


> some times I beat my own self up
> 
> me moments after getting my septum pierced


Reeeally cute!


----------



## Malarkey

troubadours said:


> good hair day, at work.



Um,yeah, you are hot


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

You are one handsome looking man..



mediaboy said:


> some times I beat my own self up
> me moments after getting my septum pierced


Can I say owwie! Did it hurt? You look good though..


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Louis KC said:


>


Has anyone ever told you that you look just like Carlos from Desperate Housewives??!?!?


----------



## Surlysomething

Working and listening to Coldplay. Hot off the presses.


----------



## KnottyOne

Yea, just bored haha


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha



bored and CUTE :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha




Um... HOTTIE!


----------



## intraultra

Surlysomething said:


> Working and listening to Coldplay. Hot off the presses.



I love the Be Good Tanyas


----------



## mimosa

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha



Handsome.:bow:


----------



## Tad

intraultra said:


> I love the Be Good Tanyas



I know, I see that poster in so many of Surly's pics, and I always admire it, and wonder why they don't get more radio play?

I keep thinking we need to get Surly to start dishing cool new band tips and music industry gossip


----------



## Fascinita

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha[/QUOTE]
> 
> If I weren't, like, eighty years older than you... :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha


Adorable as always, Eric.


----------



## george83

New brown hair


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha


You are so cute as always!..I have a question,How many tattoos do you have?



george83 said:


> New brown hair


Nice.. I like it..


----------



## Leesa

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha



When I met Eric in NJ I felt 95 years old BUT I still took a few glances. Ahhhh, eye candy!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha



yummmmm........


----------



## Poncedeleon

A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project. 

View attachment n528515133_4849016_6638.jpg


----------



## QueenB

nicely done photograph.


----------



## mszwebs

Poncedeleon said:


> A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project.



As I stated to you earlier... this photo has flair.

I like it a lot.


----------



## kayrae

How tall are you?


----------



## Suze

meow.


i like this thread


----------



## Poncedeleon

Thanks, I'm 6'4. I had to shift around a few times so she could get all of me in the picture.


----------



## cinnamitch

here is my contribution, just lounging around


----------



## kayrae

You're almost a foot taller than me. I am in awe :bow:


----------



## mimosa

george83 said:


> New brown hair


Adorable!


Poncedeleon said:


> A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project.



Handsome


----------



## ekmanifest

Missblueyedeath said:


> My best freind(and new member of dims!) Sara & me chillin downtown this weekend!



Love your top? Where did you get it?


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Here's a new one of me! 

View attachment Nov20-08 0020000.jpg


View attachment Nov20-08 00100000.jpg


----------



## george83

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Nice.. I like it..





mimosa said:


> Adorable!



Thanks I love it myself .


----------



## Paul

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!



You are lovely. I now wish I still lived in Saskatchewan since they have some very lovely blondes there .


----------



## DJ_S

Here's one from a few hours ago, I have a profile of myself coming up in a local music mag.

This is one I'm not using.

Kinda cheesy, me thinks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Poncedeleon said:


> A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project.





Poncedeleon said:


> Thanks, I'm 6'4. I had to shift around a few times so she could get all of me in the picture.



Oh my........oh my my my..........:smitten:



cinnamitch said:


> here is my contribution, just lounging around



You certainly look relaxed! 



canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!



Love your beautiful hair



DJ_S said:


> Here's one from a few hours ago, I have a profile of myself coming up in a local music mag.
> 
> This is one I'm not using.
> 
> Kinda cheesy, me thinks.



On top of the world, I see


----------



## BBWModel

WOW!! Great pic, and you are such a cutie!!

:smitten:



Poncedeleon said:


> A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project.


----------



## Just_Jen

Heyaa, been gone a while so i thought id post some recent pictures ^_^ 

View attachment Photo-0089.jpg


View attachment n508442122_1161916_2917.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Just_Jen said:


> Heyaa, been gone a while so i thought id post some recent pictures ^_^
> 
> View attachment 54061
> 
> 
> View attachment 54062



that's pretty damn cute actually


----------



## Just_Jen

KHayes666 said:


> that's pretty damn cute actually



Thankies =D! was a moulin rouge themed party for my birthday ^_^


----------



## FunCuteGuy

ok so here is me  terrible pic. lol in hamburg germany

dorky but yah  i got tons more lol


----------



## Poncedeleon

FunCuteGuy said:


> ok so here is me  terrible pic. lol in hamburg germany
> 
> dorky but yah  i got tons more lol



That turned out really cool with all the lights. What were you eating? looks good.


----------



## Timberwolf

Looks like Döner, but could also be Gyros...


----------



## mimosa

Cool pic.



FunCuteGuy said:


> ok so here is me  terrible pic. lol in hamburg germany
> 
> dorky but yah  i got tons more lol


----------



## goofy girl

My most very bestest friend in the whole wide world got married on Saturday. The first pic is me with the happy couple, then her cousin and I being silly with the flowers from the centerpiece that he "bought" (one of those silly games to earn money for the bride and groom) with the dollar that he got from the bride earlier in the day LOL, and then my hubby Steve and I.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> My most very bestest friend in the whole wide world got married on Saturday. The first pic is me with the happy couple, then her cousin and I being silly with the flowers from the centerpiece that he "bought" (one of those silly games to earn money for the bride and groom) with the dollar that he got from the bride earlier in the day LOL, and then my hubby Steve and I.



Great pics- you look so pretty in that dress. Is that rose a tattoo?
Steve is a cutie, too


----------



## ashmamma84

goofy girl said:


> My most very bestest friend in the whole wide world got married on Saturday. The first pic is me with the happy couple, then her cousin and I being silly with the flowers from the centerpiece that he "bought" (one of those silly games to earn money for the bride and groom) with the dollar that he got from the bride earlier in the day LOL, and then my hubby Steve and I.



How nice, B! And GREAT necklace!


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pics- you look so pretty in that dress. Is that rose a tattoo?
> Steve is a cutie, too



Thanks!! LOL..no, the flower came out of the centerpiece. It was pretty funny because after a few hours I had this huge purple stain between my boobs LOL



ashmamma84 said:


> How nice, B! And GREAT necklace!



Thanks!! The dress and necklace were both LB. The necklace came with matching earrings, too


----------



## Just_Jen

goofy girl said:


> My most very bestest friend in the whole wide world got married on Saturday. The first pic is me with the happy couple, then her cousin and I being silly with the flowers from the centerpiece that he "bought" (one of those silly games to earn money for the bride and groom) with the dollar that he got from the bride earlier in the day LOL, and then my hubby Steve and I.



such cute pics


----------



## goofy girl

Just_Jen said:


> such cute pics



Thanks! I love yours, too! I was just thinking of you the other day, and wondering where you were. Glad you're here posting again!


----------



## Just_Jen

goofy girl said:


> Thanks! I love yours, too! I was just thinking of you the other day, and wondering where you were. Glad you're here posting again!



thanks, and thanks for thinking about where i was, didnt think anyone would notice. had a lot of stuff going on lately, a busy beee!  but im back *does a happy dancE* i'm so going to steal your idea for flower cleavage


----------



## KnottyOne

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> You are so cute as always!..I have a question,How many tattoos do you have?



Awwww, thanks,, I actually have 9, hopefully working more on the sleeve in the next month or so. You can see all of them over in the tattoo thread actually


----------



## JoyJoy

My son snapped me while I was waiting for him today
View attachment IMG_0730.jpg


----------



## DJ_S

And here is the shot I'll be using....


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis

first pic I found on my camera but don't remember taking it. judging by the glazed look in my eyes I think I was drunk

second pic I took 5 minutes ago just for this thread 

View attachment Picture-038.jpg


View attachment Picture-045.jpg


----------



## mimosa

JoyJoy said:


> My son snapped me while I was waiting for him today
> View attachment 54103


Beautiful hair


DJ_S said:


> And here is the shot I'll be using....



WOW:batting: Handsome



Spicy_McHaggis said:


> first pic I found on my camera but don't remember taking it. judging by the glazed look in my eyes I think I was drunk
> 
> second pic I took 5 minutes ago just for this thread



Nice eyes


----------



## Shosh

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha



I shall say it again, you have the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## Shosh

DJ_S said:


> And here is the shot I'll be using....



Gday Sash,

Was that pic taken in The Wood? Smith St perhaps?

Brunswick St, Fitzroy is my next guess.

You look really well.


----------



## Shosh

JoyJoy said:


> My son snapped me while I was waiting for him today
> View attachment 54103



Joy you have the most beautiful, luxurious, shiny hair. I am jealous!

You look terrific meanwhile.


----------



## troubadours

View attachment IMG_4005.jpg


picklez


----------



## DJ_S

Susannah said:


> Gday Sash,
> 
> Was that pic taken in The Wood? Smith St perhaps?
> 
> Brunswick St, Fitzroy is my next guess.
> 
> You look really well.




Cheers Susannah! 

Yeah it's Smith St. I wanted to represent the Wood, but this shot is on the other side of the street..so it's actually Fitzroy. lol


----------



## Scorsese86

Brand new photo, once again, I can't keep my God damn eyes open when someone takes my photo... but I'm not photogenic, we can all agree on that anyway.
The cute little girl is the light of my life, my (soon) six year old cousin (my only cousin, yes, it's a small family).


----------



## sexiistarr

Poncedeleon said:


> A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project.




awesome pic


----------



## sexiistarr

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, just bored haha



Soooo soooo cute...Tats r sweet!


----------



## sexiistarr

BrownEyedChica said:


> SO I got my hair done this weekend...



Pretty pic


----------



## sexiistarr

GhostFace_Chilla said:


> here is I lol





lol Niceeeeee


----------



## sexiistarr

curlysue said:


> Hello. Going to try and start posting more. So Here's a Picture of me just before heading out for my friends Birthday.



very pretty


----------



## sexiistarr

Ummmm I don't have any recent ones I really like but imma post one ne way lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> My son snapped me while I was waiting for him today
> View attachment 54103



Gawd, you look so young. Hard to believe you have grown children. You must be living right


----------



## BrownEyedChica

sexiistarr said:


> Pretty pic





sexiistarr said:


> Ummmm I don't have any recent ones I really like but imma post one ne way lol



Thank you! You're looking good.


----------



## JoyJoy

Susannah said:


> Joy you have the most beautiful, luxurious, shiny hair. I am jealous!
> 
> You look terrific meanwhile.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, you look so young. Hard to believe you have grown children. You must be living right


 Thank you ladies!  The camera is often kinder to me than reality is


----------



## bmann0413

DJ_S said:


> And here is the shot I'll be using....



Curse you for being so handsome! lol


----------



## SMA413

I just got home from the movies and I'm feeling sorta goofball-esque and I'm wearing a red hoodie I haven't worn in like 6 years... which I was very excited about when I found it earlier. Whatever. Anyways... here's some of my pointless pics. 

Yes. My hair is in my face like 83% of the time.


















​
P.S. I tend to make crazy faces.


----------



## bmann0413

SMA413 said:


> I just got home from the movies and I'm feeling sorta goofball-esque and I'm wearing a red hoodie I haven't worn in like 6 years... which I was very excited about when I found it earlier. Whatever. Anyways... here's some of my pointless pics.
> 
> Yes. My hair is in my face like 83% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> P.S. I tend to make crazy faces.



We've noticed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SMA413 said:


> I just got home from the movies and I'm feeling sorta goofball-esque and I'm wearing a red hoodie I haven't worn in like 6 years... which I was very excited about when I found it earlier. Whatever. Anyways... here's some of my pointless pics.
> 
> Yes. My hair is in my face like 83% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> P.S. I tend to make crazy faces.


You know...people say it all the time when you post pics, Sam, and I hope you fully believe them - you are truly, absolutely beautiful, girlie.


----------



## SMA413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know...people say it all the time when you post pics, Sam, and I hope you fully believe them - you are truly, absolutely beautiful, girlie.



Awww, thanks darlin! :blush:  You are quite gorgeous too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I heard that glasses make you look smart.






And me just messing around with my friends camera.


----------



## bmann0413

BigCutieSasha said:


> I heard that glasses make you look smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me just messing around with my friends camera.



That glasses thing is sooooo false. I'm like one of the biggest dummies I know. lol


----------



## kayrae




----------



## thatgirl08

BigCutieSasha said:


> I heard that glasses make you look smart.
> 
> And me just messing around with my friends camera.



You are so pretty girl!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Poncedeleon said:


> A friend who's into photography took this on Monday as part of her daily picture project.


Love this picture and you are very handsome.



canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!


Nice Picture..



DJ_S said:


> Here's one from a few hours ago, I have a profile of myself coming up in a local music mag.
> This is one I'm not using.
> Kinda cheesy, me thinks.


Love both of your picture...Congrats on the profile in the Mag!



FunCuteGuy said:


> ok so here is me  terrible pic. lol in hamburg germany...dorky but yah  i got tons more lol


It's a good picture and you have nice eyes!



KnottyOne said:


> Awwww, thanks,, I actually have 9, hopefully working more on the sleeve in the next month or so. You can see all of them over in the tattoo thread actually


 Your very welcome..You are a very good looking Guy! I think tattoos are sexy. I will go check them out..Yeah I am waiting to get my first one..I have 3 or 4 others planned..Just need to save money for them..




troubadours said:


> picklez


 I love Pickles!



sexiistarr said:


> Ummmm I don't have any recent ones I really like but imma post one ne way lol


I like this picture..You look pretty.



SMA413 said:


> I just got home from the movies and I'm feeling sorta goofball-esque and I'm wearing a red hoodie I haven't worn in like 6 years... which I was very excited about when I found it earlier. Whatever. Anyways... here's some of my pointless pics.
> Yes. My hair is in my face like 83% of the time.
> P.S. I tend to make crazy faces.


Love them all! Your so cute!



BigCutieSasha said:


> I heard that glasses make you look smart.
> And me just messing around with my friends camera.


They so make you look smart! LOL Looking beautiful as always!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Kayrae, Cute picture!


----------



## Mini

BigCutieSasha said:


> I heard that glasses make you look smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me just messing around with my friends camera.



You told me the glasses were big! I'm disappointed.


----------



## SMA413

BigCutieSasha said:


> I heard that glasses make you look smart.
> 
> And me just messing around with my friends camera.



Yes. They make you look very intellectual. LOL. And I love your eyeliner!



kayrae said:


> Not quite a mermaid...



Way too cute. 



ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Love them all! Your so cute!



Thanks, CDA!



And thanks for all the various rep comments, y'all.


----------



## Mishty

kayrae said:


>



but ever so lovely!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kayrae said:


>




Lol, this one made me smile indeed, you goof


----------



## Jennifer72

I got bored and decided to take a pic to share with y'all...






Jenn


----------



## thatgirl08

***Double post***


----------



## thatgirl08

Jennifer72 said:


> I got bored and decided to take a pic to share with y'all...
> 
> Jenn



This is cute!


----------



## BigCutieAriel

Me the other day being silly took a few shots with my uncles web cam 

View attachment ari.jpg


View attachment ari2.jpg


View attachment ari3.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888

I actually took this one tonight for a friend. I have no makeup on...but it's an ok pic, I think.  

View attachment meeeeeeeeee.jpg


----------



## kayrae

THanks for the compliments everyone.

Welcome to DIMS, fluffy


----------



## shazz2602

Me lay down on my parents sofa i look like i've got short hair and it sooo doesnt suit me 

View attachment n797550014_4842788_9245[1].jpg


----------



## Shosh

sexiistarr said:


> Ummmm I don't have any recent ones I really like but imma post one ne way lol



Cute top and makeup. Very nice.


----------



## Shosh

kayrae said:


>



Look at you. So cute. I love it!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kayrae said:


>



Want I really love is that you had no fear taking these photos around all those people. I do love your outfit. :smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jennifer72 said:


> I got bored and decided to take a pic to share with y'all...Jenn


you look pretty..



BigCutieAriel said:


> Me the other day being silly took a few shots with my uncles web cam


Love your hair! You look pretty



Fluffy51888 said:


> I actually took this one tonight for a friend. I have no makeup on...but it's an ok pic, I think.


 You look pretty all natural.. 



shazz2602 said:


> Me lay down on my parents sofa i look like i've got short hair and it sooo doesnt suit me


 You look nice..


----------



## mimosa

What a beauty!




kayrae said:


>


----------



## luscious_lulu

are rare pic of me wearing glasses


----------



## babyjeep21

luscious_lulu said:


> are rare pic of me wearing glasses



I think they're cute. Love the color!


----------



## Diego

I find a photo of me. Maybe is not so recent, a year old probably. I have not change though!


----------



## luscious_lulu

babyjeep21 said:


> I think they're cute. Love the color!



lol... thanks! My niece picked them out for me!


----------



## appull




----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> are rare pic of me wearing glasses


Love your glasses!



Diego said:


> I find a photo of me. Maybe is not so recent, a year old probably. I have not change though!


 Your a Cutie Pie!



appull said:


>


LOL Love the expression!


----------



## sexiistarr

Susannah said:


> Cute top and makeup. Very nice.



Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## Diego

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Your a Cutie Pie!



Thank you! I think your pretty too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

appull said:


>





Diego said:


> I find a photo of me. Maybe is not so recent, a year old probably. I have not change though!


Oh my....more hot mens on the forum now...... :batting: :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my....more hot mens on the forum now...... :batting: :happy:



They are _*very*_ hot... *breaks out her fan*


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thanks so much for the compliment! That was really sweet!:  


(I tried to reply to ChimpisDarlingAngel, but I'm still trying to figure out this whole thing! Sorry! :-/)


----------



## Fluffy51888

Diego said:


> I find a photo of me. Maybe is not so recent, a year old probably. I have not change though!




Wow....gorgeous! <3


----------



## Crystal

After much Thanksgiving food and then, after going back for seconds and thirds...holding precious Summer, a family friend's baby. 

View attachment Resized 3.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> After much Thanksgiving food and then, after going back for seconds and thirds...



What, no belly shots? 


Seriously, though, that baby is ADORABLE.


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> What, no belly shots?
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, that baby is ADORABLE.




Those are for tomorrow when I can actually move...

I can't manuver well enough right now to take pictures. 

*is much too full*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

.....after much thought....
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
I decided, it was time.....
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
to post my most recent pic.....
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
I'm sure some of you are VERY curious.....
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
to see "The Chik"
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Sooooo...here's the Chik!






Ain't I cute????     :doh: :bow:


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> .....after much thought....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> I decided, it was time.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> to post my most recent pic.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> I'm sure some of you are VERY curious.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> to see "The Chik"
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Sooooo...here's the Chik!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't I cute????     :doh: :bow:



 Oh yeah! You are absolutely adorable, who does your hair? It's so fluffy.:wubu:


----------



## Saxphon

ThikJerseyChik said:


> .....after much thought....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> I decided, it was time.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> to post my most recent pic.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> I'm sure some of you are VERY curious.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> to see "The Chik"
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Sooooo...here's the Chik!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't I cute????     :doh: :bow:



Hey Chik ..... this ain't the nekkid pics thread!!!!! We got rules, ya know!!!


----------



## Saxphon

CrystalUT11 said:


> After much Thanksgiving food and then, after going back for seconds and thirds...holding precious Summer, a family friend's baby.



Wow, a 'two-for-the-price-of-one-shot'. Ah, two babes in the same picture ..


----------



## katorade

appull said:


>



:happy: The first thing that came to mine was "Owwwww, just sat on my nuts!" Cute pic!


----------



## nerdcore

My roommate and I took this last night. We got dressed up for eating day even though it was just a few of us.

I am on the left, she (Vermillion) is on the right. 

View attachment so pretty.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Diego said:


> Thank you! I think your pretty too


 Aww Thank You !!



Fluffy51888 said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment! That was really sweet!:
> 
> 
> (I tried to reply to ChimpisDarlingAngel, but I'm still trying to figure out this whole thing! Sorry! :-/)


 Hmm..It's ok Fluffy!



nerdcore said:


> My roommate and I took this last night. We got dressed up for eating day even though it was just a few of us.
> 
> I am on the left, she (Vermillion) is on the right.


 Nice picture!


----------



## bmann0413

CrystalUT11 said:


> After much Thanksgiving food and then, after going back for seconds and thirds...holding precious Summer, a family friend's baby.



Aw, cutie! And the baby's pretty cute too. 



ThikJerseyChik said:


> .....after much thought....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> I decided, it was time.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> to post my most recent pic.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> I'm sure some of you are VERY curious.....
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> to see "The Chik"
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> *
> Sooooo...here's the Chik!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't I cute????     :doh: :bow:



Heh, good one. 



nerdcore said:


> My roommate and I took this last night. We got dressed up for eating day even though it was just a few of us.
> 
> I am on the left, she (Vermillion) is on the right.



Hmm, your roommate looks familiar. lol

Both she and you are definite hottie-hot-hotties! :smitten:


----------



## g-squared

I took this one earlier today

View attachment Photo 1.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone

even though my face looks gross...


----------



## Wagimawr

thejuicyone said:


> even though my face looks gross...
> 
> *hotness*


LIES 

nothing gross about you :batting:


----------



## thejuicyone

Wagimawr said:


> LIES
> 
> nothing gross about you :batting:



:blush: d'aww. Thank you.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Woooooo!


----------



## Wagimawr

thejuicyone said:


> :blush: d'aww. Thank you.


Thank YOU for the pic  Besides, you could be one of those girls that makes stupid faces in pics ON PURPOSE.


----------



## Mishty

on the steps.... 

View attachment Image2.jpg


----------



## chm85

I've got two here, and I'm not exactly sure how to intersperse these with text in between, so I'll just throw it out there. One is karaoke with my roomates and one of their girlfriends, and the other is from a house party we had. I'm not sure what the face-framing was all about. 

I thought about posting these in the funny pictures thread, but I realized I don't really have any serious ones so I figured it didn't matter where I posted them. 

View attachment n21903907_33748839_6327.jpg


View attachment n12406883_45131236_979.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

thejuicyone said:


> even though my face looks gross...



I disagree. You're a hot thing.


----------



## thejuicyone

Jon Blaze said:


> I disagree. You're a hot thing.



thank you. :blush:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

nerdcore said:


> My roommate and I took this last night. We got dressed up for eating day even though it was just a few of us.
> 
> I am on the left, she (Vermillion) is on the right.





AshleyEileen said:


> Woooooo!



Smokin' hot pictures! I officially have crushes on you ladies!


----------



## moniquessbbw

Here I am a few weeks ago. 

View attachment cBFL1018003.jpg


----------



## Shosh

moniquessbbw said:


> Here I am a few weeks ago.



Lovely pic of you Monique. You always wear cute clothes.


----------



## KHayes666

moniquessbbw said:


> Here I am a few weeks ago.



heyyyy Monique, good to see you  Looking great


----------



## troubadours

i bite the hand that feeds.....


----------



## Mishty

troubadours said:


> i bite the hand that feeds.....



Now _thats_ romance right thar....


----------



## bmann0413

thejuicyone said:


> even though my face looks gross...



You kinda look like a hot Anna Paquin. 



AshleyEileen said:


> Woooooo!



Y'know I never noticed that nose ring... lol


----------



## Mini

From a couple days ago. 

View attachment Mike and Laney.jpg


View attachment Endorse that beer.jpg


----------



## supersoup

in the bathroom, at a hotel in akron, sneaking around.

i am one classy broad.






naturally, you can only see DICK on my hoodie, not DICKIES. sheesh.


----------



## BBWModel

My goodness, you sure are cute!!!

:smitten:



Mini said:


> From a couple days ago.


----------



## Diego

Mini said:


> From a couple days ago.



:smitten:

Hehe so cute!


----------



## Tooz

Mini said:


> From a couple days ago.



I miss the doggies.


----------



## mimosa

appull said:


>





g-squared said:


> I took this one earlier today





Mini said:


> From a couple days ago.





Diego said:


> I find a photo of me. Maybe is not so recent, a year old probably. I have not change though!



Looking good, guys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

moniquessbbw said:


> Here I am a few weeks ago.



What a beautiful shape you have- looking good Monique


----------



## thatgirl08

Mini said:


> From a couple days ago.



So cute!



supersoup said:


> in the bathroom, at a hotel in akron, sneaking around.
> 
> i am one classy broad.
> 
> 
> naturally, you can only see DICK on my hoodie, not DICKIES. sheesh.



.. are those pads? That _is_ superclassy!


----------



## AshleyEileen

BigCutieSasha said:


> Smokin' hot pictures! I officially have crushes on you ladies!



You can crush on me anytime, lady.
:wubu:





bmann0413 said:


> Y'know I never noticed that nose ring... lol



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Diego

Where all the big guys at?


----------



## bmann0413

AshleyEileen said:


> Is that a bad thing?



No... I just never noticed it. lol


----------



## AshleyEileen

bmann0413 said:


> No... I just never noticed it. lol



I have it hidden in some pictures.






Don't mind the lack of makeup.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I have it hidden in some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lack of makeup.



Ahhh! Backstreet Boys...

I was an 'N Sync girl myself...


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Ahhh! Backstreet Boys...
> 
> I was an 'N Sync girl myself...



Your opinion means nothing to me now.
All respect is gone.


But not really.


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> Your opinion means nothing to me now.
> All respect is gone.
> 
> 
> But not really.




Hehehe. Your post made me laugh. Brings back fun rivalry memories. 


*sigh* I wanna be 11 again.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> I have it hidden in some pictures.
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lack of makeup.



I was an Nsync girl too but you're still absolutely adorable!


----------



## GWARrior

AshleyEileen said:


> I have it hidden in some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lack of makeup.



OMFG LOVE IT!!! I loooove BSB. Brian Littrell was my first crush! :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

CrystalUT11 said:


> Hehehe. Your post made me laugh. Brings back fun rivalry memories.
> 
> 
> *sigh* I wanna be 11 again.





thatgirl08 said:


> I was an Nsync girl too but you're still absolutely adorable!



I'll cut you both.





GWARrior said:


> OMFG LOVE IT!!! I loooove BSB. Brian Littrell was my first crush! :wubu:



I'll take AJ and Nick!
And let's be BFFS!


----------



## GWARrior

AshleyEileen said:


> I'll take AJ and Nick!
> And let's be BFFS!



yay BFFs! I still have one of my BSB shirts and I wear it pretty often  I should get a pic of me in it!


----------



## bmann0413

AshleyEileen said:


> I have it hidden in some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the lack of makeup.



No way, really? How do you hide it?

And there's a lack of makeup? I can hardly tell. Then you must have that natural beauty that makeup can't replace... (both a compliment AND a fact!)


----------



## AshleyEileen

GWARrior said:


> yay BFFs! I still have one of my BSB shirts and I wear it pretty often  I should get a pic of me in it!



Okay, we're having a sleepover where we'll do our nails and play Mall Madness.

It's funny how my BSB shirt fits me better now than 10 years ago.
ahaha


----------



## AshleyEileen

bmann0413 said:


> No way, really? How do you hide it?



I flip it up into my nose. 
Sneaky, huh?




bmann0413 said:


> And there's a lack of makeup? I can hardly tell. Then you must have that natural beauty that makeup can't replace... (both a compliment AND a fact!)



:blush:


----------



## intraultra

AshleyEileen said:


> Woooooo!



Preeetty. I wish I could pull off makeup like this. I had my makeup done at MAC the other day and I just felt ridiculous.


----------



## Ruffie

Here is one from last week at work. This is me with some of the kids I have worked with for years who wanted to snap a picture with ood Ole Kohkum Ruth.
Ruth 

View attachment YAC 001.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

mediaboy said:


> some times I beat my own self up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me moments after getting my septum pierced




hominahominahomina.... hello :wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

intraultra said:


> Preeetty. I wish I could pull off makeup like this. I had my makeup done at MAC the other day and I just felt ridiculous.



Let me do it for you!

I feel ridiculous without my makeup like this.


----------



## None

Exhausted after filling out transfer applications.






And then I realized, why so sirius.






Beanie on because my hair is too long and it makes me look like a Cuban refugee who's only access to outside culture is A Hard Days Night.


----------



## supersoup

well.

you are rather cute, none.

the end.


----------



## None

supersoup said:


> well.
> 
> you are rather cute, none.
> 
> the end.



Coming from a gorgeous girl from yourself, I am grateful for the compliment.


----------



## supersoup

None said:


> Coming from a gorgeous girl from yourself, I am grateful for the compliment.



oy.

thanks much!!

:happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

None said:


> And then I realized, why so sirius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanie on because my hair is too long and it makes me look like a Cuban refugee who's only access to outside culture is A Hard Days Night.



I wanted to rep you but I'm afraid I reached my limit for the day.

You're a gorgeous boy!


----------



## None

AshleyEileen said:


> I wanted to rep you but I'm afraid I reached my limit for the day.
> 
> You're a gorgeous boy!



Thank you kindly, pretty lady.


----------



## mimosa

None said:


> Exhausted after filling out transfer applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I realized, why so sirius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanie on because my hair is too long and it makes me look like a Cuban refugee who's only access to outside culture is A Hard Days Night.



Cute cute cute cute.:happy:


----------



## tattooU

i must agree with the ladies above, you are totally cute!


----------



## None

Thank you ladies.


----------



## katorade

None said:


> Exhausted after filling out transfer applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I realized, why so sirius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beanie on because my hair is too long and it makes me look like a Cuban refugee who's only access to outside culture is A Hard Days Night.



Reggae fan?


----------



## troubadours

here's an actual picture of me and my boo. i look like a gross deformed potato thing but he is a babe. 






also it is "recent" as it was taken at a lame "black friday" party...lol


----------



## Weeze

troubadours said:


> here's an actual picture of me and my boo. i look like a gross deformed potato thing but he is a babe.
> 
> also it is "recent" as it was taken at a lame "black friday" party...lol



Aww! Troubsy! You're adorable!


----------



## Ivy

kellie kay and me last week before taking a special christmas photoset! 

View attachment n185500134_30193776_8562.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Ivy said:


> kellie kay and me last week before taking a special christmas photoset!



Aw, that's worthy of being a Christmas card!


----------



## mimosa

Ivy said:


> kellie kay and me last week before taking a special christmas photoset!



Sexy and adorable.


----------



## M_69

after morning shower


----------



## bmann0413

Figured I post some new pictures of me from my new phone! It's a LG Vu...  

View attachment newphone.jpg


View attachment newphone2.jpg


----------



## Diego

M_69 said:


> after morning shower



:wubu: :smitten: Ay papi!

Very sexy.


----------



## Diego

I take one on my webcam just now! 

View attachment mecam.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ivy said:


> kellie kay and me last week before taking a special christmas photoset!



This is the cutest thing since like...the beginning of time. You girls are just precious and I insist on this being a Christmas card.

<3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diego - 

Uf. Porque tienes que ser tan guapo, hombre? Ahora estoy tan cansada que no tengo pene.  Jajajajajajaaja. (Chiste, por supuesto, pero...uf!)


----------



## Diego

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Diego -
> 
> Uf. Porque tienes que ser tan guapo, hombre? Ahora estoy tan cansada que no tengo pene.  Jajajajajajaaja. (Chiste, por supuesto, pero...uf!)



Eres muy amable 

No lo se, esta en los genes. Mi papa era guapo tambien.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Demasiado amable, quizas.  lo siento. jajaja


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

jajaja - he dicho "cansada." Queria decir "triste." Jajaja. :doh: No importa. Me entiendes, mas o menos.


----------



## Diego

BigBeautifulMe said:


> jajaja - he dicho "cansada." Queria decir "triste." Jajaja. :doh: No importa. Me entiendes, mas o menos.



Esta bien.

Yo no listo en cualquier idioma. Espanol, ingles o frances


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

No te creo. Has encontrado Dimensions - por eso, eres muy listo.


----------



## M_69

Diego said:


> :wubu: :smitten: Ay papi!
> 
> Very sexy.



thanks Diego 

BigBeautifulMe speak English please


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What fun is that? LOL. 

I'm kidding. I'll be glad to. I just like to make our new Spanish-speaking members feel more welcome/at ease by butchering their language even worse than they could ever possibly butcher English.


----------



## Diego

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What fun is that? LOL.
> 
> I'm kidding. I'll be glad to. I just like to make our new Spanish-speaking members feel more welcome/at ease by butchering their language even worse than they could ever possibly butcher English.



Hehe! I told you that you are too nice. You speak Spanish very good by the ways.


----------



## Malarkey

M_69 said:


> after morning shower



Ahem,well.......hello there :blush:


----------



## Malarkey

troubadours said:


> here's an actual picture of me and my boo. i look like a gross deformed potato thing but he is a babe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also it is "recent" as it was taken at a lame "black friday" party...lol



You two together......flippin' adorable!


----------



## Malarkey

Haha...........your a cheeseball,Mini!


----------



## M_69

Malarkey said:


> Ahem,well.......hello there :blush:



Hi sweetie :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bmann0413 said:


> Figured I post some new pictures of me from my new phone! It's a LG Vu...


Looking good and your phone takes some good pictures!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Diego said:


> I take one on my webcam just now!


You sure are a cutie!


----------



## mimosa

M_69 said:


> after morning shower



Handsome


----------



## bmann0413

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Looking good and your phone takes some good pictures!



Aw, well, thankee kindly.  :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bmann0413 said:


> Aw, well, thankee kindly.  :blush:


Your very welcome!


----------



## Diego

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> You sure are a cutie!



Awww thankyou!

I would hug you if you were here


----------



## molligmag

this is me, relaxing in the French sun.... 

View attachment Mark.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Diego said:


> Awww thankyou!
> 
> I would hug you if you were here


 Aww Your Welcome


----------



## Just_Jen

Diego said:


> I take one on my webcam just now!



....phwoaaaar :eat2:


----------



## M_69

mimosa said:


> Handsome



Aww thank you, you're sweet :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen

M_69 said:


> after morning shower



yummmmo!!!  you have pretty pretty eyes


----------



## mimosa

molligmag said:


> this is me, relaxing in the French sun....



Very nice b&w photo.


----------



## mimosa

M_69 said:


> Aww thank you, you're sweet :wubu:



You're welcome


----------



## elle camino

xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.







i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

elle camino said:


> xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.



In the words of Tenacious D, you are a cream dream. I better see your ass down in portland soon!


----------



## ashmamma84

elle camino said:


> xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.



tres haute! reclaim the horizontals girl! you wear 'em well, honey!


----------



## thatgirl08

elle camino said:


> xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.
> i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.



Adorable as always. I love that shirt!


----------



## elle camino

it came from the free box in my laundry room, totally brand new and fits like crazy! i'm so in love.
and thank you thank you thank you, pretty ladies.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

You look fantastic Elle!


----------



## goofy girl

elle camino said:


> xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.



Looking beautiful!


----------



## Surlysomething

elle camino said:


> xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.
> 
> i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.



You look great in red, chica!


----------



## Mishty

On my Birfday I got:
New haircut, new gRilL, and new bling...

I'm so ghetto  

View attachment 1122082056.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Missblueyedeath said:


> On my Birfday I got:
> New haircut, new gRilL, and new bling...
> 
> I'm so ghetto



Yeah, but ghetto fabulous!:kiss2:


----------



## Malarkey

elle camino said:


> xposted from the lipstick thread on the ladyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm reclaiming horizontal stripes.



Where have you been hiding? Love the lipstick!


----------



## DeerVictory

I felt beautiful today.
and it kind of made me sick. 











I felt sick last week.
maybe it made me beautiful.


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.




gorgeous. is your hair naturally like that? i love it.


----------



## KHayes666

Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.



you look exactly like someone I used to know....lol that's so weird. Of course you look good tho ;-)


----------



## DeerVictory

QueenB said:


> gorgeous. is your hair naturally like that? i love it.



i wish.
no. 
i curl it then i tease it, then i curl it and tease it some more. i would kill for natural curls.


----------



## Justkris

Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.



You look Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## None

Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.



Simply beautiful.


----------



## bmann0413

Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.



Awww, but you are beautiful! Really! :happy:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kind of new to dims...thought I'd jump right in....this photo was me painting with light.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kind of new to dims...thought I'd jump right in....this photo was me painting with light.

can't get it to work


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jenn - 

Reply to this post. 
Click the little paperclip icon on the top of the reply box (this opens a window called "manage attachments.")
Look at the Attachment Key. This tells you what height and width and filesize your picture can be, depending on its type. Make sure your picture fits these criteria. If not, you'll need to resize it and resave it to your computer.
Under "Upload file from your computer," click "Browse."
Locate your picture on your hard drive, then click "open." 
Click the "upload" button.
Close the manage attachments window.
Click the paperclip icon again.
Click the name of your picture file - this inserts your picture into your post. It will look something like (ATTACH)Yourpicturefilename(/ATTACH) (only with brackets instead of parentheses).
You're done. Submit your post, and your picture will be there.


----------



## Jade38h

This was a pics just taken yesterday.  

View attachment Avatar-1.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Raegan said:


>



You remind me of a pixie I saw once in a Fairie Book, she lived in a Bluebell and was a tad on the curious side......

Raegan the Fae heh


----------



## tallukmike

Jade38h said:


> This was a pics just taken yesterday.




mmmm that's such a nice pic Jade


----------



## tallukmike

This one was taken of me last weekend when we had our first snow 

View attachment DSC04251.JPG


----------



## Just_Jen

tallukmike said:


> This one was taken of me last weekend when we had our first snow



gorgeous pic, ya look well happy ^_^


----------



## Just_Jen

Jade38h said:


> This was a pics just taken yesterday.



beautiful picture


----------



## tallukmike

Just_Jen said:


> gorgeous pic, ya look well happy ^_^



thanks Jen! It was a bit like being a big kid again out in the snow! hope you're having a nice weekend in Hull! You guys have snow there too now?

Going doon t' pub later?


----------



## mimosa

URTalking2Jenn said:


> kind of new to dims...thought I'd jump right in....this photo was me painting with light.
> 
> can't get it to work


I really like your photo! Very nice.:bow:


tallukmike said:


> This one was taken of me last weekend when we had our first snow



Cutie!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jenn -
> 
> Reply to this post.
> Click the little paperclip icon on the top of the reply box (this opens a window called "manage attachments.")
> Look at the Attachment Key. This tells you what height and width and filesize your picture can be, depending on its type. Make sure your picture fits these criteria. If not, you'll need to resize it and resave it to your computer.
> Under "Upload file from your computer," click "Browse."
> Locate your picture on your hard drive, then click "open."
> Click the "upload" button.
> Close the manage attachments window.
> Click the paperclip icon again.
> Click the name of your picture file - this inserts your picture into your post. It will look something like (ATTACH)Yourpicturefilename(/ATTACH) (only with brackets instead of parentheses).
> You're done. Submit your post, and your picture will be there.



Well thanks for the help...I hope this time it works.
View attachment IMG_4435colorsizeddim.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Well thanks for the help...I hope this time it works.




ooo thats a really cool picture!!!!


----------



## kayrae

And you seem to be struggling on posting it 

This is URTalking2Jenn. Rep her above ^
And we're BFFs, so feel jealous


----------



## frankman

3 or so months ago. Most recent I could find. I don't get my picture paken that often. Notice the manly-man pose and overwhelming enthousiasm displayed in the picture. 

View attachment DSCN3410.JPG


----------



## mimosa

frankman said:


> 3 or so months ago. Most recent I could find. I don't get my picture paken that often. Notice the manly-man pose and overwhelming enthousiasm displayed in the picture.



Nice photo, frankman.:bow: You should take more. And post them here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

mimosa said:


> Nice photo, frankman.:bow: You should take more. And post them here.


*
what she said :smitten:*


----------



## Paul

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Well thanks for the help...I hope this time it works.
> View attachment 54802



You are so beautiful Jenn. I love how you used the light to illuminate the picture. I hope you post more of your photography.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

kayrae said:


> And you seem to be struggling on posting it
> 
> This is URTalking2Jenn. Rep her above ^
> And we're BFFs, so feel jealous



Thanks for getting my back.


----------



## Surlysomething

frankman said:


> 3 or so months ago. Most recent I could find. I don't get my picture paken that often. Notice the manly-man pose and overwhelming enthousiasm displayed in the picture.


 

Very handsome!


----------



## stan_der_man

Just stopping by again to see all the pictures! 

Here are a couple more of me with a haircut I received yesterday...


----------



## Jade38h

tallukmike said:


> mmmm that's such a nice pic Jade



Thanks Mike! 



Just_Jen said:


> beautiful picture



Why thank you Jen!



tallukmike said:


> This one was taken of me last weekend when we had our first snow




Very cute! You are a great looking guy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just adorable, Stan!  Awesome haircut.


----------



## GWARrior

lookin' good, Stan! 


This one is actually a few months old, but I just found it yesterday and it reminds me of good times 





ahahaha pirate costume pants, party beads and a Happy Birthday tiara. and it wasnt even anyones birthday!

this ones about a month old. i looooove my tshirt!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Just_Jen said:


> ooo thats a really cool picture!!!!



Thanks so much.


----------



## stan_der_man

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just adorable, Stan!  Awesome haircut.


Thank you ma'am! I was way over due for a cut, I can actually see now... 



GWARrior said:


> lookin' good, Stan!
> 
> 
> This one is actually a few months old, but I just found it yesterday and it reminds me of good times
> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1150/176/58/852320272/n852320272_5045638_7154.jpg
> 
> ahahaha pirate costume pants, party beads and a Happy Birthday tiara. and it wasnt even anyones birthday!
> 
> this ones about a month old. i looooove my tshirt!
> http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1150/176/58/852320272/n852320272_5042833_4214.jpg



You are gorgeous and sassy as always GWARrior, fabulous pics! Thanks for the kudos!



URTalking2Jenn said:


> Thanks so much.



Very cool picture also Jenn, I like how it is back lit! I'm working my way down the thread giving all you guys reps but I ran out for the moment...


----------



## ekmanifest

Stan - nice picture but I CAN'T believe you got your hair cut. I was using that as bait to get RV back to so cal!


----------



## troubadours

me & one of my bff's at our holiday party at work.


----------



## Mishty

troubadours said:


> me & one of my bff's at our holiday party at work.



Yall look to kewl for skoolz!


----------



## DeerVictory

troubadours said:


> me & one of my bff's at our holiday party at work.



I hope you don't take this the wrong way and think that I'm creepy, but I think that you and your bff should make porn.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

fa_man_stan said:


> Just stopping by again to see all the pictures!
> 
> Here are a couple more of me with a haircut I received yesterday...



nice pic....like the angles. The haircut looks good.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

fa_man_stan said:


> Just stopping by again to see all the pictures!
> 
> Here are a couple more of me with a haircut I received yesterday...



Nice pic and hair cut Stan. Looking good as always!


----------



## Crystal

troubadours said:


> me & one of my bff's at our holiday party at work.



I love your boots! Where did you get those?


----------



## ashmamma84

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love your boots! Where did you get those?



Urban outfitters, I already asked. 

Too cute, Troub! Really like the ensemble!


----------



## Crystal

ashmamma84 said:


> Urban outfitters, I already asked.
> 
> Too cute, Troub! Really like the ensemble!



Thank you!

I checked their website, though, and all of their footwear is WAY outta my price range, hehe. Very cute outfit, nonetheless!


----------



## stan_der_man

ekmanifest said:


> Stan - nice picture but I CAN'T believe you got your hair cut. I was using that as bait to get RV back to so cal!



Thank ye ma'am, I appreciate it! Ironically, RV just razzed me that I needed a haircut on the day I had it done. I'll probably need one again by the next time she is able to visit... 



troubadours said:


> http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/6/l_5e4041518f7d4160ae52e5860b8ef1b5.jpg
> 
> me & one of my bff's at our holiday party at work.



Plump and adorable all over and over Troubs! You always take great pictures!



URTalking2Jenn said:


> nice pic....like the angles. The haircut looks good.



Thanks for the complement Jenn! I probably took something like 15 pictures and only 3 had a halfway flattering angle... the benefits of digital cameras!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Nice pic and hair cut Stan. Looking good as always!



Thanks for the kudos BrownEyedChica!  I was long overdue for getting it cut, it feels better having it short again.


----------



## daddyoh70

troubadours said:


> me & one of my bff's at our holiday party at work.


What everyone else said. I have yet to see a bad pic of you Troubs.


Here's one of me the other night, sitting in the truck waiting for the rain to slow down a bit.


----------



## Ruffie

Me and my husband Grant with our furbabies Buddy the Black Lab and Jasmine the Border Collie/Whippet Cross. A quick snap in the front yard yesterday with the dogs for the Christmas letter.
Ruth 

View attachment pic small.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Wow sorry its so small. I re sized it to meet forum requirements and you can't even see us. YUCK!


----------



## Tad

I do love this thread, but I don't reply in it all that often, it just get overwhelming when there are so many great photos! Anyway, I decided to make at least a few replies today, where I had something to say beyond "nice!"




Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> ......
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.



You start beautiful and go up from there.....but personally I liked the one from when you were sick, but just because it looked more candid and less managed....you pose wonderfully, so it is nice to see you when you are too drained to get all of that set up, just to get that different view of you 



URTalking2Jenn said:


> Well thanks for the help...I hope this time it works.
> View attachment 54802



It worked! And it was worth the work, I think, what a great picture! (OK, I suspect that all pictures of you would be easy on the eyes, but very cool composition in this one too!)



Ruffie said:


> Wow sorry its so small. I re sized it to meet forum requirements and you can't even see us. YUCK!



I can see you all just fine  What a gorgeous group you make!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Don't hate. 

View attachment 1207082009.jpg


----------



## kayrae

who can hate that?


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> who can hate that?



I started posting again just for you.
:blush:


----------



## Just_Jen

Ruffie - that picture is pure gorgeous! makes me smile to see people so happy!

AshleyEileen - who on earth would hate...just pure wow! you are very stunning..:wubu:


----------



## troubadours

daddyoh70 said:


> What everyone else said. I have yet to see a bad pic of you Troubs.



bad:

















AND THE ALL TIME WORST, OMG





sry there are a lot here. but there are just SO MANY BAD ONES TO CHOOSE FROM.


----------



## Just_Jen

troubadours said:


> bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE ALL TIME WORST, OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry there are a lot here. but there are just SO MANY BAD ONES TO CHOOSE FROM.




hahaha that's strange becuse i dont see a bad pic, just incredibly cute ones ^_^


----------



## kayrae

you are too funny.


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> Don't hate.



Ahh, you're so pretty. I love your septum so much.


----------



## GWARrior

When my friends and I get drunk, we like to mess around with make up.

this is what i looked like over the weekend.


----------



## Mishty

For fuck sake!
All you lovely ladies(and dudes) are a thing of pride on this here board...fo shizzle... 

View attachment 335744030_1150523523_0.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> Ahh, you're so pretty. I love your septum so much.



You always know how to make me blush, lady.
Come live in Pittsburgh!
:wubu:


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 010.JPG


View attachment 54939


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> pix



mine. :3


----------



## bmann0413

QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939



Hey, Mfdoom, would you mind if I say that your girl is totally hot?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

AshleyEileen said:


> Don't hate.



nice pic. I like it.


----------



## mrfantasy90

I wish my name was Loaf. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

Just_Jen said:


> hahaha that's strange becuse i dont see a bad pic, just incredibly cute ones ^_^



What she said. You're gonna have to try harder than that to get a bad pic


----------



## Just_Jen

QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939



oh. my. godd *jizz* you are one hot lady! *girl crush*:wubu:


----------



## The Fez

I'm so sleeeepy.. I think I need a siesta


----------



## QueenB

bmann0413 said:


> Hey, Mfdoom, would you mind if I say that your girl is totally hot?





Just_Jen said:


> oh. my. godd *jizz* you are one hot lady! *girl crush*:wubu:



thank youu :blush:


----------



## AshleyEileen

QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939




_fapfapfapfapfapfap_


----------



## Tad

troubadours said:


> bad:
> .........
> AND THE ALL TIME WORST, OMG
> .......
> 
> sry there are a lot here. but there are just SO MANY BAD ONES TO CHOOSE FROM.



1) more cute than bad

2) I admit I'm amused that, despite you thinking these are so bad, you still have the pictures.....


----------



## Jon Blaze

bmann0413 said:


> Hey, Mfdoom, would you mind if I say that your girl is totally hot?



PLUS JUAN to that. Doom has a babe. lol


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> You always know how to make me blush, lady.
> Come live in Pittsburgh!
> :wubu:



I can't turn that offer down!



Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm so sleeeepy.. I think I need a siesta



You're adorable as always. :]


----------



## troubadours

edx said:


> 1) more cute than bad
> 
> 2) I admit I'm amused that, despite you thinking these are so bad, you still have the pictures.....



i get tagged in facebook albs a lot :/


----------



## Ivy

QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939



hotass. :kiss2:


----------



## DeerVictory

Halloween: It's a picture of me, but it's not so recent. I just found it on facebook and was like, "oh god." 

Drunk, with my hair done and with my makeup on (but smearing): 






Drunk, in some guy's Tempo hoodie, wet and without makeup:


----------



## QueenB

AshleyEileen said:


> _fapfapfapfapfapfap_



psh. that was my reaction to your picture.



Jon Blaze said:


> PLUS JUAN to that. Doom has a babe. lol



:blush:



Ivy said:


> hotass. :kiss2:



youuu. haha. thanks, gorgeous :kiss2:.


----------



## KHayes666

QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939



now that's gorgeous


----------



## intraultra

new glasses:






new coat:





just new:


----------



## stan_der_man

daddyoh70 said:


> What everyone else said. I have yet to see a bad pic of you Troubs.
> 
> 
> Here's one of me the other night, sitting in the truck waiting for the rain to slow down a bit.
> http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q206/daddyoh70/Baltimore.jpg



Nothin' like a rainy day self portrait... great pic Mr. Oh! :bow:



AshleyEileen said:


> Don't hate.



Hey... There's nothing to hate about cleavage if you know what I'm sayin'...  Beautiful pic Ashley!




GWARrior said:


> When my friends and I get drunk, we like to mess around with make up.
> 
> this is what i looked like over the weekend.
> 
> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1150/176/58/852320272/n852320272_5053099_2234.jpg



Ssssssmoooookin'!  Always great pictures G!



QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939



Very cute pictures QueenB! Mr. Doom is a luck man. :bow:



Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm so sleeeepy.. I think I need a siesta
> 
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v363/34/108/286106350/n286106350_5066210_8733.jpg



You don't even have to try to take good pictures... you could do it in your sleep... 



Raegan said:


> Halloween: It's a picture of me, but it's not so recent. I just found it on facebook and was like, "oh god."
> 
> Drunk, with my hair done and with my makeup on (but smearing):
> 
> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/3753/n69903529419903175159ja8.jpg
> 
> Drunk, in some guy's Tempo hoodie, wet and without makeup:
> 
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4962/n5140373431555443815qf6.jpg



Your beauty is intoxicated Raegan.... er... ah... I mean intoxicating! 



intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w130/writteninleaves/fat/anig.gif
> 
> new coat:
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w130/writteninleaves/fat/IMG_1154.jpg
> 
> just new:
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w130/writteninleaves/fat/Photo10.jpg



Very cute pictures Intraultra!





troubadours said:


> daddyoh70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What everyone else said. I have yet to see a bad pic of you Troubs.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> bad:
> ]http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v879/62/99/33709197/n33709197_31965303_1387.jpg]
> ]http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v879/62/99/33709197/n33709197_31965273_7101.jpg]
> ]http://photos-c.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v943/114/44/33704905/n33704905_31943714_8527.jpg]
> ]http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v424/11/51/33709545/n33709545_31932215_3883.jpg]
> 
> AND THE ALL TIME WORST, OMG
> ]http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v353/150/102/1605648/n1605648_35879697_6459.jpg]
> 
> sry there are a lot here. but there are just SO MANY BAD ONES TO CHOOSE FROM.
Click to expand...




Missblueyedeath said:


> For fuck sake!
> All you lovely ladies(and dudes) are a thing of pride on this here board...fo shizzle...



You two aren't by chance challenging us to post our bad pictures are you!? Hmmmmmmm....?


----------



## thatgirl08

intraultra said:


> new glasses:



All of these are adorable!!


----------



## stan_der_man

Ok... last piccies, I promise... Here's me getting all excited about my new yellow fluorescent bug lamp...












BTW... Troubadoo, has anyone ever mentioned that you have exquisite taste in glasses...? :bow:


----------



## intraultra

thatgirl08 said:


> All of these are adorable!!



Thanks, beautiful!


----------



## Wagimawr

intraultra said:


> new glasses:


Awesome. It's like "Yes, *nods*, I love my new glasses."


----------



## None

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> new coat:
> 
> just new:



Lovely glasses.


----------



## QueenB

KHayes666 said:


> now that's gorgeous





fa_man_stan said:


> Very cute pictures QueenB! Mr. Doom is a luck man. :bow:



thanks, guys :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't turn that offer down!



-waits-



QueenB said:


> psh. that was my reaction to your picture.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mishty

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just new:



All I can say is:
Wow chicka!
You just keep getting 'betta!

(the weird glasses gif had my lil stoned mind in a daze for a good 3 minutes!)


----------



## Just_Jen

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just new:



Gorgeous pics girl! i looooove your new coat, makes me want to smush you!   


*fa_man_stan* i love those light pics haha soo good! i love the one where it's actually lit, the colour looks ace


----------



## boots

supersoup said:


> in the bathroom, at a hotel in akron, sneaking around.
> 
> i am one classy broad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturally, you can only see DICK on my hoodie, not DICKIES. sheesh.



MASHLEY IS FOR LOVERS!


----------



## bexy

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just new:



You're so beautiful woman! xx


----------



## sweet&fat

Raegan said:


> i wish.
> no.
> i curl it then i tease it, then i curl it and tease it some more. i would kill for natural curls.



careful what you wish for- they're a bitch!


----------



## sweet&fat

Such lovely people on this thread! Nice pics, everyone!


----------



## JMCGB

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just new:



Oh my, you do just keep getting better!  Good luck with your finals and graduation!


----------



## Ash

boots said:


> MASHLEY IS FOR LOVERS!



I don't know what prompted this, but I love it. 

Rep to you, good sir.


----------



## intraultra

Wagimawr said:


> Awesome. It's like "Yes, *nods*, I love my new glasses."





None said:


> Lovely glasses.


Thank you both. I am pretty excited about my new glasses. I've never had two pairs at once before!



Missblueyedeath said:


> All I can say is:
> Wow chicka!
> You just keep getting 'betta!
> 
> (the weird glasses gif had my lil stoned mind in a daze for a good 3 minutes!)


Haha glad I could be of some entertainment!



Just_Jen said:


> Gorgeous pics girl! i looooove your new coat, makes me want to smush you!


You can smush me anytime :wubu:



bexylicious said:


> You're so beautiful woman! xx


Aw thanks gorgeous 



JMCGB said:


> Oh my, you do just keep getting better!  Good luck with your finals and graduation!


Thank you. I am soo close to being done, it's scary!


----------



## Suze

troubadours said:


> bad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE ALL TIME WORST, OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry there are a lot here. but there are just SO MANY BAD ONES TO CHOOSE FROM.


^
you're crazy.


QueenB said:


> View attachment 54938
> 
> 
> View attachment 54939


^
you're pretty.


Freestyle Fez said:


> I'm so sleeeepy.. I think I need a siesta


^
and you are just weird.


----------



## Ivy

intraultra said:


> new glasses



you are so cuuuteee. :wubu:


----------



## sexiistarr

It's that time of year again lol 

View attachment Picture025.jpg


----------



## R. Mutt

i'm on the left, the fellow on my right is my chum. we co-drummed while playing rock band.


----------



## mimosa

This is my most recent......


View attachment l_8ca4715e88904a45bfcf46f74fb6cc87.jpg


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just new:



love, love, love.... I've seen you photos around and love your style.:wubu:


----------



## Minerva_08

Merry Christmas, huh? Festive nails are great but very hard to get used to, lol. 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment apple.jpg


----------



## Minerva_08

intraultra said:


> new glasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just new:



You are SO cute!! *jealous*


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Kayrae and me, bored one night, so we went to walmart and had fun.:happy:

View attachment l_5e4165ec53ab8252c7b71d4a200630fd.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Kayrae and me, bored one night, so we went to walmart and had fun.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 55082



I'm guessing Kayrae is the green one on the left (glasses...?) doing her Bart Simpson impression...  and you on the right with a profile? Way too much fun!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm guessing Kayrae is the green one on the left (glasses...?) doing her Bart Simpson impression...  and you on the right with a profile? Way too much fun!



You guessed us right. By the way this photos is a little old, but I just love it so.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## DeerVictory

Gotta get pretty to go on the bus, in case I meet a boy in a cardigan who happens to dig fat girls. Unlikely, but a girl needs to be prepared.


----------



## thatgirl08

Raegan said:


> Gotta get pretty to go on the bus, in case I meet a boy in a cardigan who happens to dig fat girls. Unlikely, but a girl needs to be prepared.



Super cute! I love your hair.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


>


Work. Serious business.

You do look rather intent on something in that very nice photo...

-Rusty


----------



## kayrae

love your hair. you are cute



Minerva_08 said:


> Merry Christmas, huh? Festive nails are great but very hard to get used to, lol.


----------



## bmann0413

Surlysomething said:


>



So serious...it fits you, Surly. :happy:



Raegan said:


> Gotta get pretty to go on the bus, in case I meet a boy in a cardigan who happens to dig fat girls. Unlikely, but a girl needs to be prepared.



I'm nowhere near Canada, so unfortunately, I wouldn't be on the bus...


----------



## R. Mutt

Raegan said:


> Gotta get pretty to go on the bus, in case I meet a boy in a cardigan who happens to dig fat girls. Unlikely, but a girl needs to be prepared.
> 
> o my, i've been reading books where protagonists have been traveling far and wide by bus, and it sounded appealing. now even more reason. does anyone else ever get mass transit crushes on people? i can't be the only one.


----------



## Crystal

My favorite blanket.  

View attachment Resize.jpg


View attachment Resize 8.jpg


----------



## troubadours

Raegan said:


> Gotta get pretty to go on the bus, in case I meet a boy in a cardigan who happens to dig fat girls. Unlikely, but a girl needs to be prepared.



omg you are so gorgeous. i hope you meet the cute cardiganed boy of your dreams


----------



## Minerva_08

kayrae said:


> love your hair. you are cute



Thank you, hon! :happy:


----------



## cold comfort

My god, it took me a damn long while to realize why I wasn't getting updated on all of this hotness being posted - but I hadn't posted at all in Recent Pic part IX, and my subscription on part VIII died. So it's been awhile, and I'll update on what this broad has been up to. Though it can hardly measure up to miss mass transit girl and miss new glasses up there. Whatev. 

For Halloween I was Red Riding Hood...







... And my friend was Bob Ross. God Bless.









Sometime after that, I attended a Browns Game with my brother...







... they lost miserably and the crowd managed to clear out before the time did. But I still smiled on cue!








I then got dolled up and took artsy-fartsy pictures with my friend Joe. He's a cool kid.














Off to birthday celebrations and undoubtedly more pictures tonight! Take care kiddos! :wubu:


----------



## troubadours

all dressed up (that dress is max azria!) and no where to go.


----------



## SMA413

So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...

Before...







After...






This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sam, you look GORGEOUS!  And you look more adult, too. Absolutely, breathtakingly lovely! Congrats on doing something good - AND something that makes you look gorj as well.


----------



## SMA413

Thanks, BBM!! :wubu:

Yeah, my hairdresser thought I was a high school student when I first came in.
I told her I was graduating and she asked me what college I was gonna go to.


----------



## goofy girl

HOLY SEXY MAMA SAM!!! You look astoundingly beautiful! In a total hetero kind of way. I LOVE the new look!


----------



## tattooU

cold comfort said:


> I then got dolled up and took artsy-fartsy pictures with my friend Joe. He's a cool kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to birthday celebrations and undoubtedly more pictures tonight! Take care kiddos! :wubu:



i wondered where you've been off to! Looks like you had fun for halloween, you look adorable. Love the last pictures too, i need such a talented photographer friend lol


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.



the hair cut turned out great. I did the same thing one year, I cut it almost all off and donated it. Since then I've donated my hair three more times. I grow it out and then cut it off.


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.


 
Whoa! You look gorgeous, Sam! Great style change.


----------



## Just_Jen

Cold Comfort....oh my holy JIZZZ!!! YOu are sooo gorgeous! loving the new pics!...just...WOW


----------



## Poncedeleon

A photo of me kicking ass at drinking tic tac toe. 

View attachment tictactoe.jpg


----------



## Mishty

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Kayrae and me, bored one night, so we went to walmart and had fun.:happy:
> 
> View attachment 55082



That's *so* effin cool...
Aint Wal-Mart grand when your bored?


----------



## bexy

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.



It looks beautiful! You really suit it short!


----------



## bexy

troubadours said:


> all dressed up (that dress is max azria!) and no where to go.



Hot Troubs!


----------



## JoeFA

Me on holiday 2 months or so ago


----------



## JoeFA

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.



I'd keep it that way, looks great :wubu:


----------



## mimosa

Click to see this pic ...if you dare.... 

View attachment mimi.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast

Wow, looks like this thread has had a fantastic last few days...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This thread is proof that some of the most beautiful ladies in the world visit this forum....Great pictures ladies!! :happy:

New one of moi taken with new cam bought on black Friday- don't look at the mess behind me  

View attachment DSCI0006.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.*


*

FIRST off...congrats on COLLEGE..and 
SECONDLY....what everyone SEZ is so true!!!!! *wow


----------



## SMA413

goofy girl said:


> HOLY SEXY MAMA SAM!!! You look astoundingly beautiful! In a total hetero kind of way. I LOVE the new look!






URTalking2Jenn said:


> the hair cut turned out great. I did the same thing one year, I cut it almost all off and donated it. Since then I've donated my hair three more times. I grow it out and then cut it off.





Surlysomething said:


> Whoa! You look gorgeous, Sam! Great style change.





bexylicious said:


> It looks beautiful! You really suit it short!





JoeFA said:


> I'd keep it that way, looks great :wubu:





HDANGEL15 said:


> FIRST off...congrats on COLLEGE..and
> SECONDLY....what everyone SEZ is so true!!!!! wow



Thanks everyone  :wubu: :blush:


----------



## mimosa

So cute and very pretty!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This thread is proof that some of the most beautiful ladies in the world visit this forum....Great pictures ladies!! :happy:
> 
> New one of moi taken with new cam bought on black Friday- don't look at the mess behind me


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This *photo* is proof that some of the most beautiful ladies in the world visit this forum....Great pictures ladies!! :happy:
> 
> New one of moi taken with new cam bought on black Friday- don't look at the mess behind me



Fixed your typo. 
(your modesty is charming)

-Rusty
(What mess?)


----------



## Inflatable Girl

The women here are so lovely - What a bevy of beauties!

Here I am on a drunken art class escapade - 

View attachment art class.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Very cute. When are we going to play that game?



Poncedeleon said:


> A photo of me kicking ass at drinking tic tac toe.


----------



## ashmamma84

All the gorgeous girlies in the thread :wubu: 

I'll post a lil bit too...







i am so shy...





PSYCH!!!


----------



## KendraLee

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.



Wow, you look HOT and all grown up. Exactly the type of cut I've been thinking about getting, I'm jealous


----------



## kayrae

Ashmama, I've been meaning to tell you that your sense of style is stunning. I want to go shopping in your closet (if only we were the same size). I love your smiley face. And your shoes. And accessories.


----------



## KendraLee

ashmamma84 said:


> All the gorgeous girlies in the thread :wubu:
> 
> I'll post a lil bit too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am so shy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSYCH!!!



You might not really be shy but you sure are pretty


----------



## ashmamma84

kayrae said:


> Ashmama, I've been meaning to tell you that your sense of style is stunning. I want to go shopping in your closet (if only we were the same size). I love your smiley face. And your shoes. And accessories.



Awww you are gonna make this brown baby blush! Thank you so much for the sweet compliment, kay! And hey, if you wear a 2x, you have the whole run of my closet, I promise. 



KendraLee said:


> You might not really be shy but you sure are pretty



Thank you.


----------



## QueenB

you're so gorgeous, ash!


----------



## goofy girl

Looking beautiful as always, Ash!! I LOVE your necklace!!


----------



## DeerVictory

R. Mutt said:


> Raegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get pretty to go on the bus, in case I meet a boy in a cardigan who happens to dig fat girls. Unlikely, but a girl needs to be prepared.
> 
> o my, i've been reading books where protagonists have been traveling far and wide by bus, and it sounded appealing. now even more reason. does anyone else ever get mass transit crushes on people? i can't be the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrible for getting crushes on people on buses.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashmamma84

QueenB said:


> you're so gorgeous, ash!



Right back at youuuuu, girl! 



goofy girl said:


> Looking beautiful as always, Ash!! I LOVE your necklace!!



Thanks, goofy! It's from LB!


----------



## fatat18

Ne wholly and a pic of the gut ^^ I'm 19 n from england if u like, and if you love, ihave msn 

View attachment Picture 132.jpg


View attachment Picture 128.jpg


----------



## kayrae

oh shit, i doooo. I'm coming over!!!!



ashmamma84 said:


> Awww you are gonna make this brown baby blush! Thank you so much for the sweet compliment, kay! And hey, if you wear a 2x, you have the whole run of my closet, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## bmann0413

SMA413 said:


> So after months and months and months and months of talking about it, I finally did it. I chopped off over 11 inches of hair to donate. I still haven't decided where to donate it to though...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shortest I've had it since 2003 or so. It's also the first time I've highlighted it in about as long too.



Wow, you look great! This is definitely your look, girl!


----------



## Sugar

I got bangs...






I wish I knew how to keep from becoming a ghost...


----------



## Sandie S-R

cold comfort said:


> My god, it took me a damn long while to realize why I wasn't getting updated on all of this hotness being posted - but I hadn't posted at all in Recent Pic part IX, and my subscription on part VIII died. So it's been awhile, and I'll update on what this broad has been up to. Though it can hardly measure up to miss mass transit girl and miss new glasses up there. Whatev.
> 
> For Halloween I was Red Riding Hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And my friend was Bob Ross. God Bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime after that, I attended a Browns Game with my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... they lost miserably and the crowd managed to clear out before the time did. But I still smiled on cue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got dolled up and took artsy-fartsy pictures with my friend Joe. He's a cool kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to birthday celebrations and undoubtedly more pictures tonight! Take care kiddos! :wubu:



CC, you make the most adorable red riding hood I've ever seen. Fabulous pictures!!


----------



## furious styles

helloooooooo


----------



## QueenB

mfdoom said:


> helloooooooo




;alkdfja;lsdfkjasdf;alkjf ok, let me hit it. srsly.


----------



## Rubies

hey here's me trying to lurk less! 

View attachment DSC001971.jpg


----------



## appull

katorade said:


> :happy: The first thing that came to mine was "Owwwww, just sat on my nuts!" Cute pic!



Yes, that was pretty much the feeling.
I had just finished shooting a wedding and collapsed on my friend's porch to have a smoke... ha.

Thanks, though.


----------



## appull

AshleyEileen said:


> Woooooo!




You're fucking adorable.

I love the septum piercing.


----------



## appull

mimosa said:


> Looking good, guys.




Many thanks and many late replies.

Sorry, I haven't been on much. At all. lol


----------



## appull

Raegan said:


> I felt beautiful today.
> and it kind of made me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt sick last week.
> maybe it made me beautiful.



You're so cute that I just want to squeeze you.
I mean that in the least creepy way possible. lol


----------



## appull

I own page 47.

However, I have failed to own any of the night's sleep...


----------



## flabby_abbi

JoeFA said:


> Me on holiday 2 months or so ago



Looking good Joe! Where is this, i mean where did you go for you little holiday?


----------



## bexy

Rubies said:


> hey here's me trying to lurk less!



hurrah for less lurking!!!


----------



## Blackjack

QueenB said:


> ;alkdfja;lsdfkjasdf;alkjf ok, let me hit it. srsly.



Back of the line, missy.


----------



## thatgirl08

I had a date yesterday.


----------



## kayrae

very pretty


----------



## mszwebs

Boredom set in today.

Pardon the Myspace Angle...I was playing with no flash and I had to find a way to keep my arm very still.

View attachment Me 1.jpg


Then there is this one...

View attachment Me 2.jpg


I thought I looked pretty today and decided to be photo-tastic.


----------



## M_69

Rubies said:


> hey here's me trying to lurk less!





thatgirl08 said:


> I had a date yesterday.





mszwebs said:


> Boredom set in today.
> 
> Pardon the Myspace Angle...I was playing with no flash and I had to find a way to keep my arm very still.
> 
> View attachment 55307
> 
> 
> Then there is this one...
> 
> View attachment 55308
> 
> 
> I thought I looked pretty today and decided to be photo-tastic.



You are soooooooo sexy ladies, I love those photos:wubu:


----------



## DeerVictory

appull said:


> You're so cute that I just want to squeeze you.
> I mean that in the least creepy way possible. lol



It's fine. I find that the creepy way is easily the most romantic way. Nothing says "You have a cute smile" like a hairdoll slipped under the door.


----------



## Mini

This chair shouldn't look so small. 

View attachment Mini.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Mini said:


> This chair shouldn't look so small.



I honestly laughed out loud. You're so frickin' tall! [and cute!]



kayrae said:


> very pretty



Assuming you were talking to me, thanks!



M_69 said:


> You are soooooooo sexy ladies, I love those photos:wubu:



Thanks!


----------



## DeerVictory

thatgirl08 said:


> I had a date yesterday.



Did the date go well?

...do I still have a chance?


----------



## thatgirl08

Raegan said:


> Did the date go well?
> 
> ...do I still have a chance?



It went absolutely amazing. We went on a second date today.. and it was lovely. And, we're seeing each other Wednesday too. :wubu:

.. but of course you still have a chance hotstuff.


----------



## JoeFA

thatgirl08 said:


> I had a date yesterday.



I'm guessing your date went well....? Really hot pic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mimosa said:


> So cute and very pretty!



Thank you Lovely Lady :bow:



CleverBomb said:


> Fixed your typo.
> (your modesty is charming)
> 
> -Rusty
> (What mess?)



Lol, you're way too sweet to me......you better start being mean so I can continue to e-stalk you  



Rubies said:


> hey here's me trying to lurk less!



Beautiful! Glad to see you "out"  




mszwebs said:


> Boredom set in today.
> 
> Pardon the Myspace Angle...I was playing with no flash and I had to find a way to keep my arm very still.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is this one...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I looked pretty today and decided to be photo-tastic.



I think you look pretty today, too  :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, you're way too sweet to me......you better start being mean so I can continue to e-stalk you


I knew I'd missed something -- the old "nice guys finish last/chicks dig jerks" thing.
Darnit. 
Is this a big...deal?

-Rusty
(too nice for his own good)


----------



## Crystal

mfdoom said:


> helloooooooo



Okay, wow. You are pure sex. 

DO WANT. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mszwebs said:


> Boredom set in today.
> 
> Pardon the Myspace Angle...I was playing with no flash and I had to find a way to keep my arm very still.
> 
> View attachment 55307
> 
> 
> Then there is this one...
> 
> View attachment 55308
> 
> 
> *I thought I looked pretty today* and decided to be photo-tastic.



You mean like every day?  Lovely pics, girlie.


----------



## appull




----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> All the gorgeous girlies in the thread :wubu:
> 
> I'll post a lil bit too...
> 
> 
> 
> i am so shy...
> 
> 
> PSYCH!!!


 

you're the cutest!


----------



## Surlysomething

mfdoom said:


> helloooooooo


 
Cool pic. You have a bit of an Ethan Hawke thing going on.


----------



## kayrae

then what are you?



appull said:


>


----------



## appull

kayrae said:


> then what are you?




Just a weird freaking guy. lol


----------



## kayrae

Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that. 


ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



the bangs look AMAZING


----------



## Suze

kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!


very flattering cut. i like it a lot!


----------



## appull

kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



"Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves. " -Einstein 

I don't really trust the interwebs. I should just buy every book. Ever.
Then I can simply trust myself.

I really like the new spectacles.


----------



## intraultra

kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



Love it! Really beautiful.


----------



## daddyoh70

mfdoom said:


> helloooooooo


I'm glad you've seen the error of your ways  From now on, no more shaving without a spotter.



kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!


Very nice, diggin' the glasses in pic 2 also


----------



## Tad

kayrae said:


> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



Bangin'! (someone had to say it....)

Actually you look cute either way....probably something to do with you simply being cute


----------



## ashmamma84

Surlysomething said:


> you're the cutest!



Thank ya' kindly! 



kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



I love the new 'do, girlie! Really becoming on you!


----------



## thatgirl08

JoeFA said:


> I'm guessing your date went well....? Really hot pic!



Thanks & yeah, it went great. :]



kayrae said:


> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



It looks awesome!


----------



## AshleyEileen

kayrae said:


> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



I love it!


----------



## Skaster

orange flokati seems to be a constant motif in my life: 

View attachment orangeflokatichair.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Cool photo and interesting looking chair.:happy:




Skaster said:


> orange flokati seems to be a constant motif in my life:


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> I'm glad you've seen the error of your ways  From now on, no more shaving without a spotter.



i knew i couldn't stay away for long. the pure manliness my body contains pushes a full beard back out mere minutes after a clean shave.


----------



## kayrae

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I've wanted these bangs for awhile, but hesitated fearing ugliness


----------



## ladle

Me at my best! 

View attachment Photo 15.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Ok, so i goofed up and got lost on dims again...........so i have missed out on a lot of really great photos.

Coldcomfort:You are freakin' rediculous, i would totally do you! Can i say that? 

Kayrae: i like the new updated hair-do, it's very fitting.

Figured i may as well join in and post a pic too! 

View attachment myspacejenna3.jpg


----------



## kayrae

You are pretty. I'm going to come visit you Portland bitches and have you teach me how to put on eyeliner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> I knew I'd missed something -- the old "nice guys finish last/chicks dig jerks" thing.
> Darnit.
> Is this a big...deal?
> 
> -Rusty
> (too nice for his own good)



With me, it all depends on what you're good at.........I'm sure you will be okay  :bow: 



Skaster said:


> orange flokati seems to be a constant motif in my life:



You definitely look comfortable- great photo


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 55308
> 
> 
> I thought I looked pretty today and decided to be photo-tastic.



You are pretty everyday lady!  But that is a great picture.


----------



## mimosa

ladle said:


> Me at my best!



LoL....love it.:bow:



Malarkey said:


> Ok, so i goofed up and got lost on dims again...........so i have missed out on a lot of really great photos.



Pretty photo.


----------



## KendraLee

kayrae said:


> Weird is the essence of genius. Albert Einstein supposedly said that. I don't really trust keychains, but that's where I read that.
> 
> 
> ANYWAY, I GOT A HAIRCUT!



The bangs look great and I never realized what great lips you have


----------



## Malarkey

kayrae said:


> You are pretty. I'm going to come visit you Portland bitches and have you teach me how to put on eyeliner.



Thank's. Let us know when your plans are all did and when you get here we'll get ya done....we can teach you many thing's. :happy:



mimosa said:


> LoL....love it.:bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty photo.



Cheers, Mimosa!


----------



## MoonGoddess

with tiara


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Malarkey said:


> Ok, so i goofed up and got lost on dims again...........so i have missed out on a lot of really great photos.
> 
> Coldcomfort:You are freakin' rediculous, i would totally do you! Can i say that?
> 
> Kayrae: i like the new updated hair-do, it's very fitting.
> 
> Figured i may as well join in and post a pic too!



Gorgeous dahling! That hat was made for you! While i do love the curly locks, I think we should straighten your hair out again!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MoonGoddess said:


> with tiara



Queen or a Goddess, you're always gorgeous :bow:


----------



## g-squared

Because I DJ like a mad cunt in my threadless tee.

View attachment Photo 39.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

g-squared said:


> Because I DJ like a mad cunt in my threadless tee.
> 
> View attachment 55545




We have the same t-shirt. 





You can't tell, but I swear I'm not lying. 

twins?


----------



## ThatIsThat

I wanted to show off my (relatively) new kitten Max Payne!!! He's a total sweetie  He's getting kind of chubby, though and is a total kitty-feedee... maybe me reading DM has been rubbing off on him!! :eat1:


----------



## Crystal

Oooh. I would love that chair!

Girly enough for me, without being too outrageous.


----------



## Crystal

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I wanted to show off my (relatively) new kitten Max Payne!!! He's a total sweetie  He's getting kind of chubby, though and is a total kitty-feedee... maybe me reading DM has been rubbing off on him!! :eat1:



Awwwww. Such a precious kitty! 

And I love his name.


----------



## tattooU

g-squared said:


> Because I DJ like a mad cunt in my threadless tee.
> 
> View attachment 55545



That is an amazing tee. i just bought it for a friend of mine, after Raegan introduced me to it a few months ago.


----------



## g-squared

hahaha, one of my friends found a picture of the design on another website and was like "LOOK AT HOW AWESOME THIS PICTURE IS" so i opened up her link and was like "I HAVE A SHIRT OF THAT".


----------



## None

g-squared said:


> hahaha, one of my friends found a picture of the design on another website and was like "LOOK AT HOW AWESOME THIS PICTURE IS" so i opened up her link and was like "I HAVE A SHIRT OF THAT".



I also have that shirt. Hmmm, time to start a club?


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Malarkey said:


> Thank's. Let us know when your plans are all did and when you get here we'll get ya done....we can teach you many thing's. :happy:
> 
> Cheers, Mimosa!



Oh I have to join this trip.


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

I also extended my kudos towards the ownership of the Threadless 'Communist party' shirt. I've got a couple of shirts from there, love them to bits.

I've had my hair cut, it's a lot shorter than I'm used to. I finished university a few months ago and decided I needed a cut so I was a bit more 'young professional' looking. You know that kind of bs that employers want.


----------



## troubadours

holiday theme photos::




w/ my roommate...i gave her a BETSYVILLE laptop case!





me w/ tree.


----------



## Jon Blaze

hehehehe... Cute.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

troubadours said:


> me w/ tree.



Girl you got style.


----------



## ashmamma84

troubadours said:


> holiday theme photos::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ my roommate...i gave her a BETSYVILLE laptop case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me w/ tree.



my house - you're invited  we'll swap clothes, play dress up, and cupcakes! Lots of cupcakes! 

too cute, troub!


----------



## Malarkey

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Oh I have to join this trip.



Well the more the.........whatever the hell they say lol


----------



## g-squared

None said:


> I also have that shirt. Hmmm, time to start a club?



It's starting to seem fairly appropriate.


----------



## troubadours

ashmamma84 said:


> my house - you're invited  we'll swap clothes, play dress up, and cupcakes! Lots of cupcakes!
> 
> too cute, troub!





URTalking2Jenn said:


> Girl you got style.



thankies hehe. the first "outfit" is actually my pajamas. i was dragged out to my friend's dorm for an impromptu bathroom-drinking-party at 2 am and everyone was like "how do you match EVEN in your pajams" i was like lol.


----------



## goofy girl

Raegan said:


> R. Mutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm terrible for getting crushes on people on buses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I married a guy I met on the bus!!! :wubu:
Click to expand...


----------



## Just_Jen

going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think? 


View attachment Snapshot_20081220_13.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20081220_3.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?


 
WIN! Your hotness is total WIN!  That first pic is GOLLLDDDD. Hehe :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen

Jon Blaze said:


> WIN! Your hotness is total WIN!  That first pic is GOLLLDDDD. Hehe :wubu:



aww thank you blaze, that makes me a lot less nervous hahaha! im not used to wearing such short skirts!  *MWAH*


----------



## kayrae

justjen, can you take a pic with you standing up? I am curious to see how the outfit looks.


----------



## Hole

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55610



You are beautiful.


----------



## QueenB

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55610



completely gorgeous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55610




Love it! I wouldn't mind seeing that dress while you stand either......


----------



## Surlysomething

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55610


 

very pretty!


----------



## Rich P

Wow Jen...wish I was your date for the xmas party  hot! x

QUOTE=Just_Jen;1028523]going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think? 


View attachment 55609


View attachment 55610
[/QUOTE]


----------



## intraultra

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55610



Hottieee. Love it!


----------



## Mishty

This morning at 3:58 am my lil Baby Tre was born.
I've got tons of photos to share, but this'll do.......for now. 

View attachment nkk.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Congratulations! 
And a quick recovery, too, and a wonderful future to you both!

-Rusty


----------



## GWARrior

my belt buckle is a bottle opener!


----------



## mimosa

You are adorable.




GWARrior said:


> my belt buckle is a bottle opener!


----------



## Paul

Congratulations. He's a cutie. Please more pictures!


Missblueyedeath said:


> This morning at 3:58 am my lil Baby Tre was born.
> I've got tons of photos to share, but this'll do.......for now.


----------



## Just_Jen

Thank you very much guys!!! I felt a lot more confident after reading your comments  i danced the night away XD 

unfortunately i couldnt get my lappy to take a long picture of me, i couldnt figure it out. damn thing! i need a live in photographer, any volunteers !! 

Rich P i could have done with a date, why weren't you in Hull tsk tsk!!  


*GWARrior* you are soooo fit!! XD so my type of woman haha i just want to kidnap you  gorgeous pics!


misseyblueeyddeath congrats!!!!


----------



## Aliena

Missblueyedeath said:


> This morning at 3:58 am my lil Baby Tre was born.
> I've got tons of photos to share, but this'll do.......for now.



OK, this picture totally broght tears to my eyes. Fabulous!


----------



## Arrhythmia

Just_Jen said:


> going out to a christmas party tonight, what dya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 55609
> 
> 
> View attachment 55610


I think you are just the cutest little cupie doll!


----------



## Tad

troubadours said:


> me w/ tree.



In that photo it is freaky how much you look like my wife did back around your age....glasses like yours were more the norm then, she had a similar coat, and you have generally similar colouring and shape.....normally just a slight resemblance but somehow that one was a serious deja-vu type of feeling. Weird!


----------



## DeerVictory

About 3 hours before I passed out in the bathroom tub.


----------



## Tad

Raegan said:


> About 3 hours before I passed out in the bathroom tub.



That is an awesome pic--make sure you keep it for the long run!


----------



## kinkykitten

Surlysomething said:


>



aww pretty


----------



## Commander Keen

g-squared said:


> Because I DJ like a mad cunt in my threadless tee.
> 
> View attachment 55545



Joining the Threadless shirt party!


----------



## Just_Jen

Commander Keen said:


> Joining the Threadless shirt party!



awwwwww that's such an adorable pictures! Your eyes are so pretty ^_^


----------



## Arrhythmia

kinkykitten said:


> aww pretty


You're getting married on Ostara -- the Vernal Equinox. YIPPEE!! Congrats! 
I thought about getting hitched on that day, as well, but it's too soon for me.

And now....
Back to _Recent Pix_!


----------



## Just_Jen

Arrhythmia said:


> You're getting married on Ostara -- the Vernal Equinox. YIPPEE!! Congrats!
> I thought about getting hitched on that day, as well, but it's too soon for me.
> 
> And now....
> Back to _Recent Pix_!



i take it you are of wiccan/pagan faith? Awesome, because so am i! ^_^


----------



## Arrhythmia

Just_Jen said:


> i take it you are of wiccan/pagan faith? Awesome, because so am i! ^_^


Jen, my sweetie is pagan. I was raised christian, but after reading materials he gave me on paganism and going to see a Shaman, I've found that I'm more of a Christo-Pagan. My eyes have been open to many things about paganism that I have been completely wrong about all my life.

We must chat, Jen.


----------



## Surlysomething

kinkykitten said:


> aww pretty


 

Thanks!


----------



## thatgirl08

edx said:


> That is an awesome pic--make sure you keep it for the long run!





Commander Keen said:


> Joining the Threadless shirt party!



You're both super cute!


----------



## kayrae




----------



## thatgirl08

kayrae said:


>



Ha, omg, I absolutely love this picture. How cute!


----------



## Blackjack

kayrae said:


>



*KHAAAAAAAAAAN!*

(Sorry, first thing that came to mind)


----------



## Jon Blaze

Blackjack said:


> *KHAAAAAAAAAAN!*
> 
> (Sorry, first thing that came to mind)



I thought of her going SUPER SAIYAJIN!


----------



## Timberwolf

> Originally Posted by *Blackjack*
> 
> 
> _*KHAAAAAAAAAAN!*
> 
> (Sorry, first thing that came to mind)_


And you wonder about that golden star?


----------



## thatgirl08

So, my dad got two kitties for Christmas, and I just had to share pictures! They are soo adorable. 

I realize this picture isn't very good but it's the only shot of them and I together:






PS - that's my dad's hand and stuff.. I cropped him out. 

Kitties!:


----------



## g-squared

those kittens are adorable!

and I guess you're alright too :].


----------



## Paul

thatgirl08 said:


> So, my dad got two kitties for Christmas, and I just had to share pictures! They are soo adorable.
> 
> I realize this picture isn't very good but it's the only shot of them and I together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - that's my dad's hand and stuff.. I cropped him out.
> 
> Kitties!:


The kittens are adorable--oh, and so are you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Blackjack

Jon Blaze said:


> I thought of her going SUPER SAIYAJIN!




More like *KAKKORAAAAATTTTT!!!!*


----------



## DeerVictory

Mm, cupcakes.


----------



## Ruffie

Here are a few from the Christmas party at work the other night.
Me and adopted son Kevin and Grandson Kevin Jr(don't I look stoned?)LOL
Granddaughter Cienna Lee and I sharing a kiss
Me with another adopted son John
And lastly was tasting stuff for the Christmas dinner and Ryan another adopted son saw them trying to get a shot of me chewing(I know an attractive shot eh) and jumped in.
Ruth 

View attachment Kev&I.jpg


View attachment cienna &Ikiss.jpg


View attachment John&I2.jpg


View attachment R&R.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruth, your hair looks great!

Lovely, happy family - you are a blessed woman  

@Raegan, you are always so cute :bow:


----------



## Just_Jen

Kyrae that picture is amazing!!!! <3

Ruffie, you look so pretty and happy! that's really so cool ^_^


----------



## Paul

Raegan said:


> Mm, cupcakes.


 WOW, what a lovely picture Raegan! Stunning  .


----------



## Ruffie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ruth, your hair looks great!
> 
> Lovely, happy family - you are a blessed woman
> 
> @Raegan, you are always so cute :bow:




Thanks Girl! I am blessed for surely and I always appreciate your kinds words!
You are such a lovely lady yourself!
Ruth


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

thatgirl08 said:


> So, my dad got two kitties for Christmas, and I just had to share pictures! They are soo adorable.
> 
> I realize this picture isn't very good but it's the only shot of them and I together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - that's my dad's hand and stuff.. I cropped him out.
> 
> Kitties!:



Best Christmas gift ever! :wubu:
Do they have names yet?


----------



## AshleyEileen

Christmas! 

View attachment 1225081804.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

AshleyEileen said:


> Christmas!



Ooh that's a lovely picture! :wubu:


----------



## kayrae

agreed.


----------



## djudex

Commander Keen said:


> Joining the Threadless shirt party!



Funny shirt
Hot
Canadian

Hellooooooo Commander!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Jon Blaze said:


> Ooh that's a lovely picture! :wubu:





kayrae said:


> agreed.



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Best Christmas gift ever! :wubu:
> Do they have names yet?



Thanks everyone for the kitty comments! And yes, they're named Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## None

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kitty comments! And yes, they're named Smokey and the Bandit.



I think you made a mistake in not naming them BJ and the Bear.


----------



## troubadours

new washcloth (target has lots of cute owl/valentine's day stuff)






:3


----------



## thatgirl08

troubadours said:


> new washcloth (target has lots of cute owl/valentine's day stuff)
> :3



Holy shit that is adorable.


----------



## Sugar

Being caught coming in the door...





Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...


----------



## thatgirl08

Lucky said:


> Being caught coming in the door...
> 
> Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...



Cute pictures! I pretty much make that face everytime I hear someone mentioning T-Bell as well.


----------



## Sugar

thatgirl08 said:


> Cute pictures! I pretty much make that face everytime I hear someone mentioning T-Bell as well.



Yes...it makes everything better and rainbow colored. :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08

Lucky said:


> Yes...it makes everything better and rainbow colored. :wubu:



Haha, pretty much.


----------



## MoonGoddess




----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> Being caught coming in the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...



Absolutely adorable, as always! :wubu: 

I love that expression in the second pic! 

Also, who needs makeup when you have eyes like that? :smitten:


----------



## Sugar

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Absolutely adorable, as always! :wubu:
> 
> I love that expression in the second pic!
> 
> Also, who needs makeup when you have eyes like that? :smitten:



And here I thought I wouldn't get to see you for a whole week...I should have known better. You can't stay away from us.


----------



## goofy girl

Sarah I *LOVE* your hair!!!!!


----------



## Sugar

goofy girl said:


> Sarah I *LOVE* your hair!!!!!



Thanks! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> Being caught coming in the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...



Best.pics.of.you.eva :smitten:


----------



## Sugar

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Best.pics.of.you.eva :smitten:



:blush: Does this mean we can make out now? *takes out retainer*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


> :blush: Does this mean we can make out now? *takes out retainer*




Long as you call me tramp while we do it......


----------



## Sugar

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Long as you call me tramp while we do it......



LMAO! Deal!


----------



## thejuicyone

Christmas day...






My nephew






Momma


----------



## Just_Jen

Lucky said:


> Being caught coming in the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...



awwwh you look so damn pretty and adorable!! =D you must post more pics!


----------



## Just_Jen

thejuicyone said:


> Christmas day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma



awww you and your family look so sweet and happy! loving your outfit in the first pic


----------



## Paul

Very pretty Lucky.:bow:


Lucky said:


> Being caught coming in the door...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...


----------



## stan_der_man

troubadours said:


> new washcloth (target has lots of cute owl/valentine's day stuff)
> 
> http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1652/114/44/33704905/n33704905_32009287_2136.jpg
> :3



Way too cute as always Troubadoo, and just so darn silly... 



Lucky said:


> Being caught coming in the door...
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/sarahobear/innocent.jpg
> 
> Being told there is Taco Bell in the house for me to enjoy...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/sarahobear/shock.jpg



Fabulous pictures Lucky, I love the expression in the second one!



MoonGoddess said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/LunaMoth/Yuletrip-Kathy-Billy-12-14-08-066.jpg



Absolutely beautiful picture MoonGoddess! This photo and your profile picture are wonderful pics of you!



thejuicyone said:


> Christmas day...
> 
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/xrollthefilm/0Nikon007.jpg
> 
> My nephew
> 
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/xrollthefilm/0Nikon015.jpg
> 
> Momma
> 
> http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm49/xrollthefilm/Nikon003.jpg



Great pictures of you and your family Juicyone!




Here are a couple of pictures of Mtmaiden and the new puppy she just got today. Her new dog is a Shih Tzu, Mtmaiden named her Lilly Sh&#257;n Hu&#257; (which means mountain flower in Chinese...)







Lilly Sh&#257;n Hu&#257; is expected to be small, no bigger than 5 lbs when fully grown.


----------



## succubus_dxb

i just found these sunglasses in a box, and I love them. they're ridiculously huge and obnoxiously cheap looking 

View attachment IMG_0013-small.jpg


----------



## Sugar

succubus_dxb said:


> i just found these sunglasses in a box, and I love them. they're ridiculously huge and obnoxiously cheap looking




Yet you look ab fab!


----------



## DeerVictory

Some friends and I went on an impromptu trip around the city to get McDonalds, pizza, and Tim Hortons. Among the stops was an 11 P.M. rendezvous at Walmart and a 2 A.M. trip to 7/11 to get slush and a Canadian owned and operated brand of sugarless energy drink.


----------



## george83

Pics from Christmas Day...

got to love my free coca cola hat from work





with my mums dog suzie





me and bexy





kisses (kinda lol)





me and Bexy again





showing off my dancing skills





I can die a happy man now


----------



## kayrae

raegan, stunning... george, hilarious.


----------



## mimosa

Cute and funny photos. 




george83 said:


> Pics from Christmas Day...
> 
> got to love my free coca cola hat from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my mums dog suzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and bexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kisses (kinda lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and Bexy again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> showing off my dancing skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can die a happy man now


----------



## Suze

Christmas party's= exhausting

ps everyone looks ab fab!


----------



## thatgirl08

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Mtmaiden and the new puppy she just got today. Her new dog is a Shih Tzu, Mtmaiden named her Lilly Sh&#257;n Hu&#257; (which means mountain flower in Chinese...)
> 
> Lilly Sh&#257;n Hu&#257; is expected to be small, no bigger than 5 lbs when fully grown.



SO CUTE! Awwwww. I love herrrrr.. that's seriously the cutest dog ever! 



succubus_dxb said:


> i just found these sunglasses in a box, and I love them. they're ridiculously huge and obnoxiously cheap looking



Ridiculously huge & obnoxiously cheap is how I roll. I love them! 



Raegan said:


> Some friends and I went on an impromptu trip around the city to get McDonalds, pizza, and Tim Hortons. Among the stops was an 11 P.M. rendezvous at Walmart and a 2 A.M. trip to 7/11 to get slush and a Canadian owned and operated brand of sugarless energy drink.



You look super cute! Love your eye makeup.



george83 said:


> Pics from Christmas Day...



You both look adorable:]


----------



## mimosa

Pretty ladies.:bow:




Raegan said:


> Some friends and I went on an impromptu trip around the city to get McDonalds, pizza, and Tim Hortons. Among the stops was an 11 P.M. rendezvous at Walmart and a 2 A.M. trip to 7/11 to get slush and a Canadian owned and operated brand of sugarless energy drink.





susieQ said:


> Christmas party's= exhausting
> 
> ps everyone looks ab fab!


----------



## bexy

Me and my amazing nephew Josh. 

View attachment S4010367.JPG


----------



## Ruffie

I love his smile Bexy. Its infectious!


----------



## bexy

Ruffie said:


> I love his smile Bexy. Its infectious!



It really is Ruth, he just makes me sooo happy!!


----------



## kinkykitten

Raegan said:


> Some friends and I went on an impromptu trip around the city to get McDonalds, pizza, and Tim Hortons. Among the stops was an 11 P.M. rendezvous at Walmart and a 2 A.M. trip to 7/11 to get slush and a Canadian owned and operated brand of sugarless energy drink.



Awww both sweet.. I like your nose piercings! 



bexylicious said:


> Me and my amazing nephew Josh.



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! soo cute! love your hair colour


----------



## bexy

kinkykitten said:


> Awww both sweet.. I like your nose piercings!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! soo cute! love your hair colour



Thank you


----------



## bexy

thought I would add another, this is me before my Christmas Dinner with friends. I had duck for the first time lol! It was lovely! 

View attachment xmasoutfit.JPG


----------



## QueenB

bexylicious said:


> thought I would add another, this is me before my Christmas Dinner with friends. I had duck for the first time lol! It was lovely!



i love your outfit. especially the tights & shoes. gorgeous girl :smitten:


----------



## mimosa

WOW:smitten:



bexylicious said:


> thought I would add another, this is me before my Christmas Dinner with friends. I had duck for the first time lol! It was lovely!


----------



## thatgirl08

bexylicious said:


> thought I would add another, this is me before my Christmas Dinner with friends. I had duck for the first time lol! It was lovely!



Best outfit ever. You look adorable!


----------



## bexy

QueenB said:


> i love your outfit. especially the tights & shoes. gorgeous girl :smitten:





mimosa said:


> WOW:smitten:





thatgirl08 said:


> Best outfit ever. You look adorable!



Aww thanks girlies!


----------



## troubadours

magical.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

troubadours said:


> magical.


OH MY GOD! Giant hello kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awwwww man, spectacular.......looking lovely Troubs! x


----------



## Wagimawr

troubadours said:


> magical.


thats a big pusy do you fed it lotz???????


----------



## troubadours

Wagimawr said:


> thats a big pusy do you fed it lotz???????



yes....it has no control....just kept eatting like glutton pig....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> And here I thought I wouldn't get to see you for a whole week...I should have known better. You can't stay away from us.


Hey now - I just went an ENTIRE 48 hours without Dims! 

Yes, I know I just proved your point. :doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb

bexylicious said:


> thought I would add another, this is me before my Christmas Dinner with friends. I had duck for the first time lol! It was lovely!




brilliant outfit, very classy/sexy. lovely bexy


----------



## george83

bexylicious said:


> thought I would add another, this is me before my Christmas Dinner with friends. I had duck for the first time lol! It was lovely!



Now I have to say your an extremely pretty girl  :wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone

Laugh yo ass off.


----------



## bexy

troubadours said:


> magical.



Is it really big or are you really small!?  



succubus_dxb said:


> brilliant outfit, very classy/sexy. lovely bexy



Thank you so much!



george83 said:


> Now I have to say your an extremely pretty girl  :wubu:



Back off already dude, I'm taken!!! Sheesh!!! 



thejuicyone said:


> Laugh yo ass off.



Pretty, pretty lady!


----------



## thejuicyone

> Pretty, pretty lady!



:blush: thank you


----------



## g-squared

I was bored tonight

View attachment Photo 54.jpg


so i took a few pictures

View attachment Photo 64.jpg


enjoy.


----------



## kayrae

cute pictures


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )


----------



## stan_der_man

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_1.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_2.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_3.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_4.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_5.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_7.jpg



Cute and adorable as always BBMe... even as a cold snow bunny...  I'm glad to see your travels are going well, say hello to Rainyday for me! Considering the weather up there as of late, maybe she should change her name to "Snowyday"...


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

succubus_dxb said:


> i just found these sunglasses in a box, and I love them. they're ridiculously huge and obnoxiously cheap looking



great photo, love the glasses.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

The photos look great. It's nice to have a mini photo shot some times.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )


----------



## Blackjack

BigBeautifulMe said:


>



What the crap is with that kid in the background?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Blackjack said:


> What the crap is with that kid in the background?



khayes spotting?


----------



## Weeze

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_1.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_2.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_3.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_4.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_5.jpg
> 
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s175/kiwigodss/me_at_multnomah_falls_7.jpg



You look soooo pretty!!!

Pink is TOTALLY your color! I love that shirt!


----------



## goofy girl

It snowed here today. Apparently snow causes my face to get scrunched up


----------



## Kala

Yours truly in a crappy picture taken on my cell phone...







short hair


----------



## kayrae

very cute, kala


----------



## ashmamma84

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )



Look at Ginny! So cute! And _love_ the top, girl!


----------



## goofy girl

ashmamma84 said:


> Look at Ginny! So cute! And _love_ the top, girl!



Agreed!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> It snowed here today. Apparently snow causes my face to get scrunched up



Lol, looks like a good time. Now you have me wishing it would snow here 



Kala said:


> Yours truly in a crappy picture taken on my cell phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> short hair



Pretty smile


----------



## Just_Jen

BigBeautifulMe - such beautiful pictures! you look like you're really enjoying them too which is always good! i look forward to more pictures lady!

GoofyGirl! - that pic is so cute hehehe you're a snow angel 

Kala - that picture's so pretty! i love your smile, it makes me want to take you out and party down!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Me talking on the phone..One thing I enjoy doing..LOL..




Me Christmas Morning..before the 5 hrs of opening gifts! 9 people = Lots of gifts! We had to take like 4 breaks..I can say our family was very blessed this year!





My First Present From My Parents!





That's all for now.. Happy New Year Everyone!:bow::bow:


----------



## Kala

Thank you for the kind comments, everyone 
You're all so pretty ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> That's all for now.. Happy New Year Everyone!:bow::bow:



You really do put that second B into BBW  :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me just before we went out last night


----------



## Kala

luscious_lulu said:


> Me just before we went out last nigh



Catholic schoolgirl skirts = HOT :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Kala said:


> Catholic schoolgirl skirts = HOT :happy:



lol... Thanks


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You really do put that second B into BBW  :bow:



And, coming from the lady who is probably the prettiest "second B" on this site, that ranks as a very high compliment. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Paul

Very nice pictures Ginny. You look lovely, but are you not cold without a coat? Have a good trip.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You really do put that second B into BBW  :bow:


 Aww Shucks! Thank You! I am feeling more beautiful now-a-days..



luscious_lulu said:


> Me just before we went out last night


I MY GOSH!! I LOVE your skirt and boots.. Where did you get them?



Saxphon said:


> And, coming from the lady who is probably the prettiest "second B" on this site, that ranks as a very high compliment. Thanks for posting.


Yes it was..and Yes she is!


----------



## DeerVictory

If New Years Eve was any indication, I think that the next year will be full of me hugging people.


----------



## ashmamma84

Raegan said:


> If New Years Eve was any indication, I think that the next year will be full of me hugging people.



you are such a cutie!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fa_man_stan said:


> Cute and adorable as always BBMe... even as a cold snow bunny... I'm glad to see your travels are going well, say hello to Rainyday for me! Considering the weather up there as of late, maybe she should change her name to "Snowyday"...



You are far too kind, Stan.  I read Rainy your joke and she LOLed in my hotel room. 



URTalking2Jenn said:


> The photos look great. It's nice to have a mini photo shot some times.



It was definitely fun. As is obvious, I'm a total ham.  Especially when I have a great photographer!



Blackjack said:


> What the crap is with that kid in the background?



Good question. Rainy noticed that too. Wonder where the hell that picture of my ass is going to end up.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> khayes spotting?



Where's a ROFL emoticon when you need it?!



krismiss said:


> You look soooo pretty!!!
> 
> Pink is TOTALLY your color! I love that shirt!



Thank you, girlie!  I've been told I look good in pink before, so a lot of my wardrobe is that color.  You're so sweet to say that. 



ashmamma84 said:


> Look at Ginny! So cute! And _love_ the top, girl!



Thanks hotmamma! :blush: I love it, too - but you'd never know I ironed it just that morning!  




goofy girl said:


> Agreed!!!!



Thanks B! :wubu:



Just_Jen said:


> BigBeautifulMe - such beautiful pictures! you look like you're really enjoying them too which is always good! i look forward to more pictures lady!



Thanks Jen. Yeah, it was definitely fun! I'll try to post more pics here soon.



Paul said:


> Very nice pictures Ginny. You look lovely, but are you not cold without a coat? Have a good trip.



You think that's cold, Paul, wait til you see the ones where I'm not even wearing that pink long-sleeved cardigan over that top.  The things we do for beauty!

-----------------------------------------------

Thanks for the compliments, everybody. I have more from the same photo shoot - should I post more, or would that be boring/redundant?


----------



## mediaboy

Raegan said:


> If New Years Eve was any indication, I think that the next year will be full of me hugging people.



How do you make every photo more adorable than the last?


----------



## DeerVictory

mediaboy said:


> How do you make every photo more adorable than the last?



Alcohol helps. 

and thanks


----------



## mediaboy

Raegan said:


> Alcohol helps.
> 
> and thanks




Amen, sister, amen...


----------



## Paul

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for the compliments, everybody. I have more from the same photo shoot - should I post more, or would that be boring/redundant?



Please BBM post MORE PICTURES!!!!! I would not be bored nor would I feel you were being redundant.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> You think that's cold, Paul, wait til you see the ones where I'm not even wearing that pink long-sleeved cardigan over that top.  The things we do for beauty!



I'm on the edge my seat to find out what women need to do for beauty.

I look forward to more of your beauty.:eat2: Thanks for sharing your pictures and your trip.


----------



## katorade

My friend Jody and I before heading out on New Year's:






Me with my friends Katie and Lauren:






There is a lot of hair in this picture:


----------



## mszwebs

Happy New Year. My make went all to hell once I got drunk, so I made them black and white to take away some of the damage.

View attachment Me 4.jpg


View attachment Me 5.jpg


----------



## Shosh

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )



Lovely pics of you Ginny. I like your top, it's pretty.


----------



## thatgirl08

I saw so many drunken New Year's Eve photos that I decided to post some of my own. 





Little kid toys.





More little kid toys.





This cat loves me.

EDIT: Maybe these should be in the goofy pics thread? Ah well.


----------



## luscious_lulu

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I MY GOSH!! I LOVE your skirt and boots.. Where did you get them?



Thanks! The boots are from Torrid and the skirt is from Pennington's (a store in Canada.)


----------



## DeerVictory

Raegan makeupless. Breath it in, boys, breath it in. 






the bathroom in Timmies. Nothing says a night out on the town like taking mirror pictures in bathrooms.


----------



## None

Raegan said:


> the bathroom in Timmies. Nothing says a night out on the town like taking mirror pictures in bathrooms.



Did you ride on the outside of a train when you went home? Gorgeous as always.


----------



## DeerVictory

None said:


> Did you ride on the outside of a train when you went home? Gorgeous as always.



I considered it. Instead, I sat in the back of a car with a girl on my lap for an hour. It sounds erotic, but it would be a stretch to say that it was comfortable for me in any way.


----------



## None

Raegan said:


> I considered it. Instead, I sat in the back of a car with a girl on my lap for an hour. It sounds erotic, but it would be a stretch to say that it was comfortable for me in any way.



I know the feeling, I was part of a family pan handling act. I had to hide in the fake compartment of trunk for hours until the act finished and we got home.


----------



## DeerVictory

None said:


> I know the feeling, I was part of a family pan handling act. I had to hide in the fake compartment of trunk for hours until the act finished and we got home.



I have to spread reputation around before I can rep you, apparently. So instead, I give you a cautious "lol" in hopes that you're joking and a tentative "" in case you're not.


----------



## None

Raegan said:


> I have to spread reputation around before I can rep you, apparently. So instead, I give you a cautious "lol" in hopes that you're joking and a tentative "" in case you're not.



I'm a known liar, so go for the lol.


----------



## DeerVictory

None said:


> I'm a known liar, so go for the lol.




Believe me, kiddo. I almost always go for the lol.


----------



## None

Raegan said:


> Believe me, kiddo. I almost always go for the lol.



You're like Jesus, he did it for the lols.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Happy New Year. My make went all to hell once I got drunk, so I made them black and white to take away some of the damage.
> 
> View attachment 56275
> 
> 
> View attachment 56274



Awesome photos- where did you go?


----------



## goofy girl

Girls night out last night. We didn't take too many pics, and I wish I had taken one before I left the apartment when I still looked good! LOL The club was really dark so I just made this a B & W


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Raegan said:


> If New Years Eve was any indication, I think that the next year will be full of me hugging people.


Looking Good as always..



katorade said:


> My friend Jody and I before heading out on New Year's:Me with my friends Katie and Lauren:
> There is a lot of hair in this picture:


You all look great!



mszwebs said:


> Happy New Year. My make went all to hell once I got drunk, so I made them black and white to take away some of the damage.


 Love the black and White.. You look good!



luscious_lulu said:


> Thanks! The boots are from Torrid and the skirt is from Pennington's (a store in Canada.)


Ah I love Torrid. Hmm.. sure wish we had one here would love to get a skirt like that. Your Welcome!



goofy girl said:


> Girls night out last night. We didn't take too many pics, and I wish I had taken one before I left the apartment when I still looked good! LOL The club was really dark so I just made this a B & W


Looking good!


----------



## kayrae




----------



## The Fez

This here in the blue is damion, and he is a hero






fights crime n'everything


----------



## BBWModel

Dude...he's HOT!!

:smitten:



Freestyle Fez said:


> This here in the blue is damion, and he is a hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fights crime n'everything


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BBWModel said:


> Dude...he's HOT!!:smitten:


2nd that! My My Pumpkin Pie!:smitten::wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kayrae said:


>


LOL You guys look really happy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alright, forgive me. I was going to post these in my Clubhouse blog so as to avoid showing too many of the same kinds of pics in this thread, but a few people have been asking me for more pics of my trip and aren't in the Clubhouse, so for convenience's sake I'm posting them here. If you're tired of my face and/or this shirt, feel free to skip this post. I won't be offended.


----------



## Jay West Coast

I suppose its my turn to add a New Year's Eve pic...

My rommate took this one of me making out with the Patron bottle: 

View attachment n48809392_32528760_5674.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

Jay West Coast said:


> I suppose its my turn to add a New Year's Eve pic...
> 
> My rommate took this one of me making out with the Patron bottle:



Adorable as ever, Mr. West Coast


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

New Years Eve pictures?
I am still behind on posting my Christmas shots.....:doh: 

View attachment carol columbia zoo 08.jpg


View attachment Christmas 08 012.jpg


View attachment 2 green eyes girls.jpg


----------



## DJ_S

BigBeautifulMe said:


> How's my trip to Oregon going, you ask? Here's your answer. (Thanks to my wonderful photog Rainy! )



Smokin! Looking very fine, with great surroundings too


----------



## WhiteGuy4BlackBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


>



You look cute but it looks freezing there!


----------



## GWARrior

stole my friend's Snuggie.


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 013.JPG


View attachment 027.JPG


going home tomorrow ;_;


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> going home tomorrow ;_;



:[ :[ :[ :[ :[ :[


----------



## Just_Jen

QueenB said:


> going home tomorrow ;_;



*HUGS* Enjoy it while you can! nice pics!

*GWARrior* all you need now is a scream mask and you're all set to be a murderer =D =D


----------



## Ruffie

GEF Beautiful Pictures. You glow when with your kids, but then hel you glow all the time Girl!
Ruth


----------



## GWARrior

Just_Jen said:


> *GWARrior* all you need now is a scream mask and you're all set to be a murderer =D =D



haha i was totally thinking that! i think my friend has one of those...


----------



## Wagimawr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you're tired of my face and/or this shirt, feel free to skip this post. I won't be offended.


I'm not sure that's possible, or sane, or morally right. 

You look fantastic.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Me and Mark @ Xmas BGP

View attachment DSC01150 - Copy dims.jpg


----------



## Crystal

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and Mark @ Xmas BGP
> 
> View attachment 56428




So cute! You two are adorable and I'm loving your necklace!


----------



## thatgirl08

Freestyle Fez said:


> This here in the blue is damion, and he is a hero
> 
> fights crime n'everything



You're both super cute. :]



Jay West Coast said:


> I suppose its my turn to add a New Year's Eve pic...
> 
> My rommate took this one of me making out with the Patron bottle:



As are you. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> New Years Eve pictures?
> I am still behind on posting my Christmas shots.....:doh:



AW, your [?] kids are adorable. 



GWARrior said:


> stole my friend's Snuggie.



I'm so jealous. I want one of these so bad.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and Mark @ Xmas BGP



You look really pretty.. love your eye makeup:]


----------



## shazz2602

Me today kinda looking okish lol 

View attachment n797550014_5296248_1154[1].jpg


----------



## bmann0413

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alright, forgive me. I was going to post these in my Clubhouse blog so as to avoid showing too many of the same kinds of pics in this thread, but a few people have been asking me for more pics of my trip and aren't in the Clubhouse, so for convenience's sake I'm posting them here. If you're tired of my face and/or this shirt, feel free to skip this post. I won't be offended.



Yeah, I'm not tired of looking at you. I mean, who WOULD be?

..... Dumbasses, that's who. lol


----------



## Tyrael

A few pic's of Captain Booze-alot 

View attachment ECP_00042.jpg


View attachment ECP_00041.jpg


View attachment ECP_00040.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> GEF Beautiful Pictures. You glow when with your kids, but then hel you glow all the time Girl!
> Ruth





thatgirl08 said:


> AW, your [?] kids are adorable.



Thank you very much to both of you. Yes, those are my daughters 



shazz2602 said:


> Me today kinda looking okish lol



You always look pretty, Shazz


----------



## dragorat

*I never stop being amazed at the beauty of all the ladies of Dims,no matter if dressed,nude,with or without makeup,serious,goofy,sexy or any other way.I'm proud to know some of you in real life,some of you better online & some of you just to see your posts.You are my family....Love to all!:wubu:*


----------



## Fluffy51888

I haven't posted on this thread since I first joined, so I figured I'd post another one.  This must be my good side, cause all my pics are from this side...lol 

View attachment Me!!.jpg


----------



## Paul

Thanks for posting more lovely pictures BBM. You look like you had a good trip. I felt cold when you removed your sweater.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alright, forgive me. I was going to post these in my Clubhouse blog so as to avoid showing too many of the same kinds of pics in this thread, but a few people have been asking me for more pics of my trip and aren't in the Clubhouse, so for convenience's sake I'm posting them here. If you're tired of my face and/or this shirt, feel free to skip this post. I won't be offended.


----------



## Paul

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> New Years Eve pictures?
> I am still behind on posting my Christmas shots.....:doh:



GEF the pictures of your girls are adorable. What are their ages?


----------



## Pixelpops

I have been a posey moo today. I'm not sure what's justified it. Maybe it's the pretty pretty hair..


----------



## Paul

Oh, lovely picture Pixelpops.


Pixelpops said:


> I have been a posey moo today. I'm not sure what's justified it. Maybe it's the pretty pretty hair..


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

GWARrior said:


> stole my friend's Snuggie.



lol...this made me laugh... I didn't think people bought those things. I guess the tv works.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment n617961304_1377348_6783.jpg


They are coming....watch out.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Its getting freakin cold outside!


----------



## Jay West Coast

URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 56481
> 
> 
> They are coming....watch out.



Hahhaha...ten times better with the caption.


----------



## mimosa

You are a pretty lady.:bow:




AtlantisAK said:


> Its getting freakin cold outside!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

mimosa said:


> You are a pretty lady.:bow:


I agree. Love the photo.


----------



## kayrae

Jen, I love you. Your mouth wide open and the caption.




URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 56481
> 
> 
> They are coming....watch out.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking great...


----------



## qwertyman173

Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on this thread since I first joined, so I figured I'd post another one.  This must be my good side, cause all my pics are from this side...lol



Cute pic!


----------



## Tina

QueenB said:


> View attachment 56400
> 
> 
> View attachment 56401
> 
> 
> going home tomorrow ;_;



Haven't had much time for posting lately, but I have to say that these photos, and particularly the bottom one, are very sweet. Doom looks like he's very comfy, and in heaven, in that spot, Ms. B.


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> New Years Eve pictures?
> I am still behind on posting my Christmas shots.....:doh:



It is so easy to understand where your daughters get their "cuteness" from ....... 

Beautiful pics, GEF!


----------



## Ivy

QueenB said:


> View attachment 56400
> 
> 
> View attachment 56401
> 
> 
> going home tomorrow ;_;



sososo cute


----------



## bexy

Pixelpops said:


> I have been a posey moo today. I'm not sure what's justified it. Maybe it's the pretty pretty hair..



You're a perdy perdy girl 



URTalking2Jenn said:


> View attachment 56481
> 
> 
> They are coming....watch out.



This scared the bejesus outta me!


----------



## kayrae

i agree with bexy


----------



## ekmanifest

Me and my little nephew 

View attachment ek&dash.jpg


----------



## Tyrael

Ahhh  

So cute!


----------



## ekmanifest

And one more for all the world to see  My toil girl pic . . . not so recent but up in the Toil spotlight this month so thought I would paper Dimensions with it - lol. 

View attachment elizabeth.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

ekmanifest said:


> And one more for all the world to see  My toil girl pic . . . not so recent but up in the Toil spotlight this month so thought I would paper Dimensions with it - lol.



That toil girl looks soooooo familiar.

.............. Oh, my boxers, that's Ekmanifest! 

I likes it!


----------



## Tad

ekmanifest said:


> Me and my little nephew



I've long believed that the best guarantee of getting a cute pic is having a little kid with a big hat.

But showing up in a pick with the lovely EK must be a close second. And combine the two.....would not be out of place on somebody's wall


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Paul said:


> GEF the pictures of your girls are adorable. What are their ages?



Thank you so much Paul- they are twins. Six years old- soon to be seven in about three weeks. 



AtlantisAK said:


> Its getting freakin cold outside!



Wow, incredibly lovely 



Saxphon said:


> It is so easy to understand where your daughters get their "cuteness" from .......
> 
> Beautiful pics, GEF!



Thank you very much. You're always too good to me :bow:



ekmanifest said:


> Me and my little nephew



What a cute little tamale he is 

Les Toil did you justice E. Congratulations on getting the spotlight this month :bow:



Also, thank you for those that gave me rep comments  :bow:


----------



## Carrie

ekmanifest said:


> And one more for all the world to see  My toil girl pic . . . not so recent but up in the Toil spotlight this month so thought I would paper Dimensions with it - lol.


Oh my gosh, so gorgeous!!! You must be so pleased, e!


----------



## The Orange Mage

I've neglected this thread. (Normally you'll find pics of me in the "What are you wearing?" thread.)


----------



## Ash

Me and Soup, taken a week and a half ago.


----------



## bmann0413

Ashley said:


> Me and Soup, taken a week and a half ago.



Awwwwww, how sweet! There's never anything better than being with your best friend.


----------



## Wagimawr

Ashley said:


> Me and Soup, taken a week and a half ago.


That may just be 2 much hotness for one pic. 

(yes, I did just do that.)


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## Rich P

Oh my - what stunning eyes miss Atlantis...x :smitten:



AtlantisAK said:


> Its getting freakin cold outside!


----------



## _overture

me drunk, me with a haircut.











lovely jubbly


----------



## tioobs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alright, forgive me. I was going to post these in my Clubhouse blog so as to avoid showing too many of the same kinds of pics in this thread, but a few people have been asking me for more pics of my trip and aren't in the Clubhouse, so for convenience's sake I'm posting them here. If you're tired of my face and/or this shirt, feel free to skip this post. I won't be offended.



You have a marvellous body and a cute face miss !!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

_overture said:


> me drunk, me with a haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely jubbly



You remind me of Paul Dano (There Will Be Blood/Little Miss Sunshine)


----------



## _overture

BothGunsBlazing said:


> You remind me of Paul Dano (There Will Be Blood/Little Miss Sunshine)



Holy crap. That guy stole my facial expression.


----------



## GWARrior

_overture said:


> Holy crap. That guy stole my facial expression.



holy crap. you're both cute!



ok. this is me with a straw stuck in my hair.


----------



## mediaboy

Hanging out at work, doing bicycle tricks behind my desk at lunch while trying to teach younger kids on track bikes how to do the same trick I was doing.






Photos from the new year, went mountain bike riding with some of the gentlemen from my work. We had a smashing good time and completed a seven mile climb up trails that only park rangers on ATV's could get up.


----------



## bmann0413

thejuicyone said:


>



The blurriness of the lights makes this picture even cooler. I like pictures like that. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

AtlantisAK said:


> Its getting freakin cold outside!



I agree. You have really pretty eyes.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alright, forgive me. I was going to post these in my Clubhouse blog so as to avoid showing too many of the same kinds of pics in this thread, but a few people have been asking me for more pics of my trip and aren't in the Clubhouse, so for convenience's sake I'm posting them here. If you're tired of my face and/or this shirt, feel free to skip this post. I won't be offended.



Hun, you should contact Heather to become a BigCutie! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

thejuicyone said:


>



Always a hottie.


----------



## goofy girl

Atlantis, you remind me a lot of Uma Thurman. Gorgeous!


----------



## DjfunkmasterG

Kind of new to Dimensions but I have been skimming around, reading,posting, oogling etc. So I thought I would throw a pic up, again.

This is from Oct 2008 on the set of a film I was directing. 

View attachment Gary Re-Cut.jpg


----------



## furious styles

mediaboy said:


> some shit



when are we hanging out


----------



## ashmamma84

DjfunkmasterG said:


> Kind of new to Dimensions but I have been skimming around, reading,posting, oogling etc. So I thought I would throw a pic up, again.
> 
> This is from Oct 2008 on the set of a film I was directing.



very, very cool and welcome to dimensions!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mediaboy said:


> Hanging out at work, doing bicycle tricks behind my desk at lunch while trying to teach younger kids on track bikes how to do the same trick I was doing.



Very cute


----------



## xMissxLaurax

My most recent picture...

 

View attachment newwwww.jpg


----------



## mediaboy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very cute



Thanks!

And to think I used to be so hardcore I scared little kids and now I teach them how to change flat tires.

C'est la vie!


----------



## Surlysomething

mediaboy said:


> Hanging out at work, doing bicycle tricks behind my desk at lunch while trying to teach younger kids on track bikes how to do the same trick I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from the new year, went mountain bike riding with some of the gentlemen from my work. We had a smashing good time and completed a seven mile climb up trails that only park rangers on ATV's could get up.


 

You are so handsome. And i've probably mentioned it before but you resemble someone I used to love a lot. :blush:


----------



## SMA413

A sorta recent picture of me... and I just wanted to brag about my big kid job. 
This was taken the week before graduation... but I have no clue where my grad pictures are. Oh well. 






I'm not actually an RN yet- HR messed up, so I need to get a new badge made. It was a fun little glimpse into the future though.

Too bad I'm not smiling...  
I was really annoyed that day. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mediaboy....how come you don't wear those tight, short bicycle shorts like some do.....?


----------



## Paul

Bexylicious,

At the risk of derailing this thread bexy, did I read it correctly, Is the stork making a visit in July? If so this is great news. Tell us more.


----------



## QueenB

Just_Jen said:


> *HUGS* Enjoy it while you can! nice pics!





Tina said:


> Haven't had much time for posting lately, but I have to say that these photos, and particularly the bottom one, are very sweet. Doom looks like he's very comfy, and in heaven, in that spot, Ms. B.





Ivy said:


> sososo cute



thanks, ladies :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

ekmanifest said:


> Me and my little nephew


 
What a beautiful pic. The both of you, gorgeous!


----------



## Timberwolf

Paul said:


> Bexylicious,
> 
> At the risk of derailing this thread bexy, did I read it correctly, Is the stork making a visit in July? If so this is great news. Tell us more.


You can find more info about the stork incident over here.


----------



## DeerVictory

sigh


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks great!


----------



## kinkykitten

Raegan said:


> sigh



Awww you so pretty :happy:


----------



## mediaboy

Surlysomething said:


> You are so handsome. And i've probably mentioned it before but you resemble someone I used to love a lot. :blush:



Thank you, I REFUSE TO DRINK A MERLOT!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mediaboy....how come you don't wear those tight, short bicycle shorts like some do.....?



Oh I do & some times I shave my legs and they get all crazy and tanned ps I have legs like some sort of freaking mutant. They're pretty sweet.



Raegan said:


> sigh



Beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mediaboy said:


> Oh I do & some times I shave my legs and they get all crazy and tanned ps I have legs like some sort of freaking mutant. They're pretty sweet.



Post pix plz kthx


----------



## Surlysomething

mediaboy said:


> Thank you, I REFUSE TO DRINK A MERLOT!


 

Did you think I was going to force you to drink one?


----------



## KnottyOne

Raegan said:


> sigh



So... freaking... cute, ya know, not being weird or anything like that haha


----------



## SpecialK

Poor cellphone pic from NYE, pre-date.


----------



## Oirish

Raegan said:


> sigh



you're a little cutie:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Malarkey

My photo's tilted BUT it was taken tonight and im smiling! 

View attachment myspacejenna4.jpg


----------



## jeff7005

very pretty


----------



## _overture

Raegan said:


> sigh



gawjus!

gosh, so many pretty people at dims


----------



## tattooU

Now _that_ picture looks like you!


----------



## Tyrael

In my high school my most recent picture would be:


----------



## kinkykitten

Tyrael said:


> In my high school my most recent picture would be:



Lol!!!  Awwww


----------



## Tyrael

Thats what i got called for about 4 years..
There were even people that didn't know my real name X_X


----------



## Malarkey

repost! Ok so i figured out how to set myself straight.  

View attachment myspacejenna4.jpg


----------



## bustydoll

View attachment 030109.jpg


View attachment vava2.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

Bored with the new computer


----------



## kayrae

how adorable.


----------



## sShameless

This is me Jan 4th at the SC state museum, trying not to laugh...hubbys father and I have a discussion as to whether spanish moss is a plant or a lichen...I know geekdom!


----------



## Malarkey

KnottyOne said:


> Bored with the new computer




Cute photo.........very.......hmm.


----------



## Sugar

Loving on my new car :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Lucky said:


> Loving on my new car :wubu:


Cute! What kinda car do you have?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sarah, you are too adorable for words.  :wubu:


----------



## Sugar

Thanks! It's a Mazda CX-7 Sport Turbo...the "sport turbo" is important because it means I can be an even worse driver! 

Pictures here


----------



## ashmamma84

And I'm loving on you, Sarah! :wubu: Cute dress!


----------



## Sugar

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sarah, you are too adorable for words.  :wubu:



Two things A) you need to teach me multi quote in one post & 2) Check is in the mail pumpkin :kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Lucky said:


> Thanks! It's a Mazda CX-7 Sport Turbo...the "sport turbo" is important because it means I can be an even worse driver!
> 
> Pictures here


Very nice! LOL don't run to many people off the road!
Hey wear did you get your dress??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> Two things A) you need to teach me multi quote in one post & 2) Check is in the mail pumpkin :kiss2:



What?



Lucky said:


> Loving on my new car :wubu:



You 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sarah, you are too adorable for words.  :wubu:



mean



Lucky said:


> Thanks! It's a Mazda CX-7 Sport Turbo...the "sport turbo" is important because it means I can be an even worse driver!
> 
> Pictures here



like



ashmamma84 said:


> And I'm loving on you, Sarah! :wubu: Cute dress!



this?


----------



## Hole

Raegan said:


> sigh



You are so damn cute, it's crazy.You could be drawn into a cartoon. It's hard to explain.. but I mean it in the best way possible.


----------



## Sugar

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> You
> 
> 
> 
> mean
> 
> 
> 
> like
> 
> 
> 
> this?



I will set you on fire!


----------



## furious styles

there comes this point in every man's life


----------



## None

furious styles said:


> there comes this point in every man's life



You look like Bryan Cranston in Breaking Bad.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

furious styles said:


> there comes this point in every man's life


That is so funny. I thought you were a noob. I was about to post "Does mfdoom know you stole his glasses?"


----------



## Timberwolf

That was the name I was searching for all the time I saw posts of him... :doh:


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky said:


> Two things A) you need to teach me multi quote in one post & 2) Check is in the mail pumpkin :kiss2:



I'll be nice  Use the little " thing on the bottom corner next to the one that says "QUOTE" for your first quotes, then, use the "QUOTE" for the last one you're going to use. If you want to break up one quote into lots of little ones, I just copy and the end of the paragraph where it as the [../..Quote...] thing and move it to where I want it. DUnno if there is an easier way.


----------



## Sugar

goofy girl said:


> I'll be nice  Use the little " thing on the bottom corner next to the one that says "QUOTE" for your first quotes, then, use the "QUOTE" for the last one you're going to use. If you want to break up one quote into lots of little ones, I just copy and the end of the paragraph where it as the [../..Quote...] thing and move it to where I want it. DUnno if there is an easier way.



Thank you! I love you! :wubu:


----------



## furious styles

None said:


> You look like Bryan Cranston in Breaking Bad.



bryan cranston is the shit so i take that as a compliment.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is so funny. I thought you were a noob. I was about to post "Does mfdoom know you stole his glasses?"



i did steal his glasses. and his body. and his girlfriend, luckily.


----------



## Timberwolf

furious styles said:


> bryan cranston is the shit so i take that as a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> i did steal his glasses. and his body. and his girlfriend, luckily.


You also stole his user title...


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> and his girlfriend, luckily.


----------



## AtlantisAK

goofy girl said:


> Atlantis, you remind me a lot of Uma Thurman. Gorgeous!



Wow really? Lol, i would have never thought that. I usually get Drew Barrymore (from my bf most of the time). 

 And thanks all, seems lots of people like my eyes n.n


----------



## Kacki

Yeah... these are fairly recent (within the last month).

Be nice :blush: 

View attachment dims1.jpg


View attachment 2008-11-29 19-46-00.507.jpg


View attachment 2009-01-09 21-52-06.616.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

furious styles said:


> there comes this point in every man's life


 You look so cute in these pictures.



Kacki said:


> Yeah... these are fairly recent (within the last month).
> Be nice :blush:


 very nice I like them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KnottyOne said:


> Bored with the new computer



Yum! 



sShameless said:


> This is me Jan 4th at the SC state museum, trying not to laugh...hubbys father and I have a discussion as to whether spanish moss is a plant or a lichen...I know geekdom!



I like it- you look lovely 



Lucky said:


> Loving on my new car :wubu:



Sarah you are just TOO DARN CUTE in these pics- that car looks huge up beside your cute self. Great outfit!



furious styles said:


> there comes this point in every man's life



Seems like it came to a point in my life when I finally got to see Doom smiling. Wonderful smile and picture :bow:


----------



## DeerVictory

Kacki said:


> Yeah... these are fairly recent (within the last month).
> 
> Be nice :blush:



You've got lips like whoa. :wubu:


----------



## Sugar

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow really? Lol, i would have never thought that. I usually get Drew Barrymore (from my bf most of the time).
> 
> And thanks all, seems lots of people like my eyes n.n



I totally second Bridget on this...Uma...Oprah...Uma...Oprah. I digress...very pretty.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

KnottyOne said:


> Bored with the new computer



very cute. thanks for posting.


----------



## goofy girl

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow really? Lol, i would have never thought that. I usually get Drew Barrymore (from my bf most of the time).
> 
> And thanks all, seems lots of people like my eyes n.n



Yes! You have very similar coloring and features!


AtlantisAK said:


> Its getting freakin cold outside!


----------



## Kacki

Raegan said:


> You've got lips like whoa. :wubu:




Thank you! 

I've always admired two features of my face; my eyes and my lips! One of my best friends said that the second picture (the one in the mirror) looks like a lip gloss advert.


----------



## QueenB

furious styles said:


> there comes this point in every man's life



;___________; why can't i be there atm?


----------



## AshleyEileen

furious styles said:


> there comes this point in every man's life



I've never seen you look as cute as you do in that second picture!


----------



## AshleyEileen

This is how I look like when I'm working at Omaha Steaks.

Want some beef? 
 

View attachment 0107091638.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Kacki said:


> Yeah... these are fairly recent (within the last month).
> 
> Be nice :blush:


 
Whoa, you look so much like Lisa Marie Presley!


----------



## Kacki

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa, you look so much like Lisa Marie Presley!




I have never, EVER gotten that before! It's good, though, because I think Lisa Marie Presley is very pretty. Sometimes I get "a young Drew Barrymore", but doesn't everyone?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

URTalking2Jenn said:


> very cute. thanks for posting.



Yes, Knotty............THANK YOU

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU


for ALL the picture posting that you do........



THANK YOU 



AshleyEileen said:


> This is how I look like when I'm working at Omaha Steaks.
> 
> Want some beef?



Very pretty- great picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> Whoa, you look so much like Lisa Marie Presley!



That's exactly what I thought when I saw her third picture- strong resemblance.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very pretty- great picture



Thank you, miss.
:wubu:


----------



## vardon_grip

No, the government hasn't moved up cloning experiments from animals to humans. Just me goofing around with my camera on a lovely Southern California WINTER afternoon.


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


>



You are so pretty!


----------



## thejuicyone

aw thank you.


----------



## Jon Blaze

thejuicyone said:


>



Southern Beauty. :bow:


----------



## thejuicyone

d'aww thankssss :blush:


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful!:bow:




thejuicyone said:


>


----------



## Hole

AshleyEileen said:


> This is how I look like when I'm working at Omaha Steaks.
> 
> Want some beef?




You are so pretty and cute. :wubu:


----------



## mulrooney13

Ok, here I am. Finally got around to putting up a pic. I didn't know whether to smile or not, so I just sort of half-smiled. 

View attachment Me (small).jpg


----------



## Oirish

thejuicyone said:


>



What a beauty!


----------



## thejuicyone

Oirish said:


> What a beauty!



aw thanks.


----------



## troubadours

this is what i look like when i stay up until 12:30 pm on a daily basis ~WINTER BREAK WOO~


----------



## Famouslastwords

That girl is one coooooooooool chick 

LOL 

View attachment coolchick.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

This is me~

With Glasses






...and without






Oh and they are Black and White because I was asked by someone to take some pics like that hehe


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

T-Bear said:


> This is me~
> 
> With Glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they are Black and White because I was asked by someone to take some pics like that hehe


Wow...those are some killer eyes.


----------



## Ash

T-Bear said:


> This is me~



You, sir, get major points for your avatar. I like you already!


----------



## Tanuki

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow...those are some killer eyes.



Thanks! someone else told me that recently... hehe thanks~


----------



## Tanuki

Ashley said:


> You, sir, get major points for your avatar. I like you already!



Yay! thanks!

...I went to see them 4 times last year for the Neverender, they performed all of there 4 albums over 4 nights... amazing!


----------



## snuffy2000

T-Bear said:


> Yay! thanks!
> 
> ...I went to see them 4 times last year for the Neverender, they performed all of there 4 albums over 4 nights... amazing!



hehe....Shabutie?  Never thought i'd see another 'heed man on here for reals.


----------



## snuffy2000

Me hanging out with the lil' guy .


----------



## tioobs

Famouslastwords said:


> That girl is one coooooooooool chick
> 
> LOL


I like this one


----------



## sexiistarr

KnottyOne said:


> Bored with the new computer



Cuteness ...great bored pic lol


----------



## sexiistarr

AshleyEileen said:


> This is how I look like when I'm working at Omaha Steaks.
> 
> Want some beef?



ADORABLE PIC


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

snuffy2000 said:


> Me hanging out with the lil' guy .


That's a big Kitty Cat!


----------



## sexiistarr

Hello thread hope everyone is doing well thought I would drop off a pic  

View attachment 100_0705.jpg


----------



## kayrae

sexii, what brand is your glasses?


----------



## sexiistarr

IDK but they are from Walmart lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

KnottyOne said:


> Bored with the new computer



You're hot, and you know it lol


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> Bored with the new computer




You're looking quite Colin Farrell-ish. :eat2:


----------



## thejuicyone

snuffy2000 said:


> Me hanging out with the lil' guy .



are those the skinny, crotch squeezing jeans you got on there? 

no, no, but, you should do advertisements for companies because i'd buy every damn thing that had your face on it! 

How was that?


----------



## snuffy2000

thejuicyone said:


> are those the skinny, crotch squeezing jeans you got on there?
> 
> no, no, but, you should do advertisements for companies because i'd buy every damn thing that had your face on it!
> 
> How was that?



Haha, that was awesome, thank you m'am :blush:. :happy:


----------



## supersoup

snuffy2000 said:


> hehe....Shabutie?  Never thought i'd see another 'heed man on here for reals.



just had to quote this with a virtual high five.

not only do you dig coheed, but you know about shabutie. 

you sir, are radtastic.


----------



## snuffy2000

supersoup said:


> just had to quote this with a virtual high five.
> 
> not only do you dig coheed, but you know about shabutie.
> 
> you sir, are radtastic.



High five is gladly accepted :happy:. I'm hoping that one day they'll re-record their old demos in an actual studio instead of a basement with an 8 track player. So for now, i'll just have to deal with only the Co&Ca EP + Plan to take over the world being studio. A man can dream. :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got my hair did today


----------



## tioobs

MisticalMisty said:


> I got my hair did today


I love your round face which is smily.


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> This is me~
> 
> With Glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they are Black and White because I was asked by someone to take some pics like that hehe



You're officially adorable.....you're going on my list lol!! :wubu:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Hi again everyone. 

View attachment 0109b.jpg


----------



## Sugar

Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi again everyone.



As always it's wonderful to see your smiling face. :wubu:


----------



## tioobs

Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi again everyone.


Hmm, beautiful smily face.


----------



## KnottyOne

malarkey said:


> Cute photo.........very.......hmm.



Yea, ya know, the whole philosopher thing, always got my head in the clouds haha



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yum!



*lick* Yea, I'm pretty tasty, want a taste ^_-



URTalking2Jenn said:


> very cute. thanks for posting.



anytime, and thanks, i try ^_^



sexiistarr said:


> Cuteness ...great bored pic lol



Thanks, I just had surgery so boredom has been really attacking me. All I can do is really lay around, chat and be pretty haha



Famouslastwords said:


> You're hot, and you know it lol



Thanks, and you say it like its a bad thing, nothing wrong with confidence haha



Surlysomething said:


> You're looking quite Colin Farrell-ish. :eat2:



Thanks, you're actually not the first person to tell me that actually, before the dreads and beard I got that a lot haha.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Lucky said:


> As always it's wonderful to see your smiling face. :wubu:



Thank you sweetie. Same goes for your friendly mug. 




tioobs said:


> Hmm, beautiful smily face.



Thank you very much, very kind of you to say.


----------



## Star Struck

Recent pics of yours truly! Here's a taste of snow for you who don't get any..lucky  Everybody looks wonderful! 

View attachment delete1.jpg


View attachment Delete.jpg


----------



## tioobs

Star Struck said:


> Recent pics of yours truly! Here's a taste of snow for you who don't get any..lucky  Everybody looks wonderful!


Waooo !! You are very sexy ! and very funny!


----------



## Mishty

Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi again everyone.



For some odd reason whenever I see you I think of Paulie from Juno, your this kick ass guitar playing person that's uber cool, and don't even try. 


Just in case you haven't seen it:

Juno MacGuff: I think I'm in love with you. 
Paulie Bleeker: You mean as friends? 
Juno MacGuff: No... I mean for real. *'Cause you're, like, the coolest person I've ever met, and you don't even have to try, you know...* 
Paulie Bleeker: I try really hard, actually. 

:happy:


----------



## Mishty

supersoup said:


> just had to quote this with a virtual high five.
> 
> not only do you dig coheed, but you know about shabutie.
> 
> you sir, are radtastic.



Dude! You both *rock*!


"feed us, tease us I've got this power in my genitals"


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Missblueyedeath said:


> For some odd reason whenever I see you I think of Paulie from Juno, your this kick ass guitar playing person that's uber cool, and don't even try.
> 
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen it:
> 
> Juno MacGuff: I think I'm in love with you.
> Paulie Bleeker: You mean as friends?
> Juno MacGuff: No... I mean for real. *'Cause you're, like, the coolest person I've ever met, and you don't even have to try, you know...*
> Paulie Bleeker: I try really hard, actually.
> 
> :happy:



Oh my god that's a riot! Thanks so much. The irony is that I think I'm one of the uncoolest people on earth hahaha. Now I'll have to see the movie. :bow:


----------



## Tyrael

Star Struck said:


> Recent pics of yours truly! Here's a taste of snow for you who don't get any..lucky  Everybody looks wonderful!




Nice , and such cute face to :blush::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> Thanks, you're actually not the first person to tell me that actually, before the dreads and beard I got that a lot haha.




What can I say...i'm a sucker for those brown-eyed boys.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I try to be cute at work. 

View attachment 0113091150.jpg


View attachment 0113091151.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Jeepers, I forgot how many hot peoples reside on this board! Be still my beating heart!


----------



## Surlysomething

AshleyEileen said:


> I try to be cute at work.



cute outfit

I LOVE that color


----------



## intraultra

AshleyEileen said:


> I try to be cute at work.



And you succeed!


----------



## KnottyOne

Surlysomething said:


> What can I say...i'm a sucker for those brown-eyed boys.



Yea, us brown eye boys do make the best puppy dog eyes, so I can't blame ya haha


----------



## Jon Blaze

intraultra said:


> And you succeed!



Plus one to that!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Some more recent ones of myself looking all squinty-eyed and freckley and stuff


----------



## Ash

Elementary_penguin said:


> <hotness>
> Some more recent ones of myself looking all squinty-eyed and freckley and stuff



Well hello there cute Irish boy.


----------



## supersoup

Elementary_penguin said:


> Some more recent ones of myself looking all squinty-eyed and freckley and stuff



i'll take one of you please.

a cute freckly boy. okay, maybe i'll take two.

hi!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Ashley said:


> Well hello there cute Irish boy.





supersoup said:


> i'll take one of you please.
> 
> a cute freckly boy. okay, maybe i'll take two.
> 
> hi!



Haha, Thanks to both you lovely ladies!

Hellos to ye


----------



## Famouslastwords

Elementary_penguin said:


> Some more recent ones of myself looking all squinty-eyed and freckley and stuff


 

I'd hit it!

j/k
I'd totally stalk it and then kidnap and molestorz it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Star Struck said:


> Recent pics of yours truly! Here's a taste of snow for you who don't get any..lucky  Everybody looks wonderful!



The first thing I noticed was your eyes. They're pretty. 

I'm SERIOUS! lol Nice pics!


----------



## kayrae

Cute pics, Elementary_penguin. Here's one of me:


----------



## Tania

Great pic; I love your glasses!

I've attached two; one from last week (no makeup, glasses) and another from last month (which I feel obligated to share since I have already posted a crapload of makeupless pics and I feel self-conscious). 

~ T 

View attachment Photo 179.jpg


View attachment Photo 202.jpg


----------



## kiwilicious

vardon_grip said:


> No, the government hasn't moved up cloning experiments from animals to humans. Just me goofing around with my camera on a lovely Southern California WINTER afternoon.



That's such a great photo... I really want to know how you did that. idk anything about photography but I plan on changing that this year. Have to get a camera first  that's going to be a mission, considering I know nothing about them


----------



## kiwilicious

kayrae said:


> Cute pics, Elementary_penguin. Here's one of me:



You are totally adorable, and every post of yours I come across makes me smile.... just thought I'd let ya know. 
It really is a shame there's no rose in the smilies... if there was, I'd definitely be leaving you one.


----------



## Weeze

New haaaair


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> I'd hit it!
> 
> j/k
> I'd totally stalk it and then kidnap and molestorz it.



Haha, Sounds good to me!


----------



## vardon_grip

kiwilicious said:


> That's such a great photo... I really want to know how you did that. idk anything about photography but I plan on changing that this year. Have to get a camera first  that's going to be a mission, considering I know nothing about them



Thanks a lot for the compliment! There may be other ways to do it, but I do it with Photoshop CS3 and my Nikon D300. It isn't too difficult. You just need to map out your picture before you start. When you get a camera, you can email me for suggestions. Good Luck!


----------



## AnotherJessica




----------



## troubadours

dear mr. toilet, I' M THE SHIT






lol my best friend actually bought that "be like lil wayne" ipod app and i keep getting tagged in these WeEzY pics on fb.


----------



## Dark_Hart

beautiful pics everyone.thanks for sharing 

now its my turn to share my recent pics


----------



## mimosa

Handsome as always.:bow:



Dark_Hart said:


> beautiful pics everyone.thanks for sharing
> 
> now its my turn to share my recent pics


----------



## Surlysomething

Fooling around with an effect. But I like the result. Angelic? Ha!


----------



## kayrae

Thanks for the rep and compliments. Glad to make you smile, kiwilicious.


----------



## Ivy

Dark_Hart said:


> beautiful pics everyone.thanks for sharing
> 
> now its my turn to share my recent pics



hello dreamboat. :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dark_Hart said:


> beautiful pics everyone.thanks for sharing
> 
> now its my turn to share my recent pics



Thank you so much for sharing  :happy:

You always know how to jump start the thread again :wubu:


----------



## kiwilicious

vardon_grip said:


> Thanks a lot for the compliment! There may be other ways to do it, but I do it with Photoshop CS3 and my Nikon D300. It isn't too difficult. You just need to map out your picture before you start. When you get a camera, you can email me for suggestions. Good Luck!



Omg *scoops up mouth from floor*
I had no idea how expensive cameras and their accessories are (I've been doing a bit of online browsing). Anyway, when I get camera, I probably will pm you for suggestions... thanks for the offer 
Do you happen to give photography lessons on the side? New Zealands a fantastic place place to visit btw  



kayrae said:


> Thanks for the rep and compliments. Glad to make you smile, kiwilicious.


No probs :happy:


----------



## snuffy2000

First off, this is for the people always yelling at me for wearing my hat 24/7, and just to spice things up a little . It's also the only time i'll ever post anything like this.


----------



## kayrae

I feel like a pedo looking at you.


----------



## KnottyOne

Still laid up, still bored, so more pics ^_^


----------



## MisticalMisty

snuffy2000 said:


> First off, this is for the people always yelling at me for wearing my hat 24/7, and just to spice things up a little . It's also the only time i'll ever post anything like this.




why do I feel like a dirty old woman drooling over this pic?

You have amazing lips..LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL


----------



## Jennifer72

Here's a pic taken last night...


----------



## Paul

You are a cutie. I love your picture.


AnotherJessica said:


>


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

View attachment Photo 732.jpg

About to hit the town. San Francisco!

View attachment Photo 738.jpg

Trying to show Kayrae that my eyes turn green when I wear green.


----------



## Ash

From Saturday night at Heavenly Bodies: 

Mashley





Mashley with FAJohnny! (Best picture ever!) 





BigCutieBillie and Me


----------



## tioobs

AshleyEileen said:


> I try to be cute at work.


You are beautiful at work  Lovely


----------



## tioobs

Ashley said:


> From Saturday night at Heavenly Bodies:
> 
> Mashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashley with FAJohnny! (Best picture ever!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigCutieBillie and Me


Both of you are so curvy and so cute, that it makes me thinks... LOL


----------



## curvalicious

Jay West Coast said:


> I suppose its my turn to add a New Year's Eve pic...
> 
> My rommate took this one of me making out with the Patron bottle:



OMG patron is delish!


----------



## kayrae

Mashley looking great as always


----------



## Dark_Hart

mimosa said:


> Handsome as always.:bow:



Awww thank you babe! you are so freaken sweet <3 That really means a lot to me:blush:



Ivy said:


> hello dreamboat. :kiss2:



Thanks hunnie! I'm glad you like it <3 you are awesomeeeeeness :blush:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you so much for sharing  :happy:
> 
> You always know how to jump start the thread again :wubu:



Aww thanks darlin':blush:


----------



## Rich P

...wish I'd been at the party ;-)



tioobs said:


> Both of you are so curvy and so cute, that it makes me thinks... LOL


----------



## Rich P

...lips to kiss x :kiss2:



thejuicyone said:


>


----------



## Rich P

Just me looking all smart  

View attachment ARICHWEBb.jpg


View attachment ARICHWEBc.jpg


----------



## snuffy2000

kayrae said:


> I feel like a pedo looking at you.



Haha, why a pedo? I'm 20 and I make people feel that way? New to me lol.  :blush:



MisticalMisty said:


> why do I feel like a dirty old woman drooling over this pic?
> 
> You have amazing lips..LORD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL



LOL, thank you .


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

snuffy2000 said:


> First off, this is for the people always yelling at me for wearing my hat 24/7, and just to spice things up a little . It's also the only time i'll ever post anything like this.


Holy Moly!:smitten::blink:



KnottyOne said:


> Still laid up, still bored, so more pics ^_^


I love this picture...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just a few pics from the party.

I am..... the FA Crusader.  

View attachment 2009_Medieval_Madness_102.jpg


View attachment MMP-39.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looking good, Jon Blaze :smitten:


----------



## bexy

Jennifer72 said:


> Here's a pic taken last night...



Nice pic Jennifer!  



URTalking2Jenn said:


> About to hit the town. San Francisco!
> Trying to show Kayrae that my eyes turn green when I wear green.



Fun pics you guys!



Ashley said:


> From Saturday night at Heavenly Bodies:



Awesome pics, I love your top Ash!



snuffy2000 said:


> First off, this is for the people always yelling at me for wearing my hat 24/7, and just to spice things up a little . It's also the only time i'll ever post anything like this.



Yes Please!! :wubu:


----------



## Saxphon

Ashley said:


> From Saturday night at Heavenly Bodies:
> 
> Mashley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashley with FAJohnny! (Best picture ever!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigCutieBillie and Me



As always, Ashley is just too cute for words ......


----------



## Saxphon

thejuicyone said:


>



Whenever I see this photo, I am thinking, 'Model portfolio'.


----------



## LunaLove

product of boredom


----------



## thatgirl08

LunaLove said:


> product of boredom



You're so freaking cute.. I'm jealous!


----------



## Louis KC

thejuicyone said:


>



Brandi, you are killing me with those sexy brown eyes! 

*Dies and gets in coffin*


----------



## bmann0413

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a few pics from the party.
> 
> I am..... the FA Crusader.



I will say one thing of this. You. Look. AWESOME. :happy:


----------



## jason_c

http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj436/americana_verse/untitled3.jpg

me on this very day


----------



## Tania

Nice pic, Jason.


----------



## Mini

So, yeah, was bored and decided to take some crappy photos with my gigantic ghettocam. (This thing's about 8 years old and could safely house a family of dwarves.) With bonus sunglass-posing! God I suck. 

View attachment 430_3095_1.JPG


View attachment 430_3096_1.JPG


View attachment 431_3105_1.JPG


View attachment 431_3124_1.JPG


View attachment 431_3134_1.JPG


----------



## Tania

dude, it can't be bigger than my antique mavica! modelly photos, nontheless.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mini said:


> So, yeah, was bored and decided to take some crappy photos with my gigantic ghettocam. (This thing's about 8 years old and could safely house a family of dwarves.) With bonus sunglass-posing! God I suck.



You're hot. I'd hit it.


----------



## kinkykitten

:wubu:


----------



## Tania

Cute photo, Sarah! You guys look wonderful together.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a few pics from the party.I am..... the FA Crusader.





LunaLove said:


> product of boredom





Mini said:


> So, yeah, was bored and decided to take some crappy photos with my gigantic ghettocam. (This thing's about 8 years old and could safely house a family of dwarves.) With bonus sunglass-posing! God suck.





kinkykitten said:


> :wubu:


Great Photos everyone!


----------



## Tooz

Mini said:


> So, yeah, was bored and decided to take some crappy photos with my gigantic ghettocam. (This thing's about 8 years old and could safely house a family of dwarves.) With bonus sunglass-posing! God I suck.



IN A BATHROBE, NO LESS.


----------



## Mini

Tooz said:


> IN A BATHROBE, NO LESS.



What's wrong with the robe? It's clean!


----------



## kinkykitten

Tania said:


> Cute photo, Sarah! You guys look wonderful together.





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Great Photos everyone!



Thank yoou :happy: :bow:


----------



## intraultra




----------



## Weeze

intraultra's hoooot....

i also vote for more pics of Mini, without the bathrobe.


----------



## Tad

intraultra said:


>



What a great picture--and I say that only in _part_ because your kitty looks just like ours!


----------



## Jennifer72

bexylicious said:


> Nice pic Jennifer!



Thanks Bexy!


----------



## snuffy2000

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Holy Moly!:smitten::blink:



I'll take that as a good thing? 




bexylicious said:


> Yes Please!! :wubu:



Haha, that just made my afternoon, seriously .


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

snuffy2000 said:


> I'll take that as a good thing?


Yes a very good thing.. LOL :eat2:



intraultra said:


>


Love this picture! I can't wait to get my own Kitty Cat.. That wont be till I am on my own but I still can't wait..:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mini said:


> So, yeah, was bored and decided to take some crappy photos with my gigantic ghettocam. (This thing's about 8 years old and could safely house a family of dwarves.) With bonus sunglass-posing! God I suck.





Mini said:


> What's wrong with the robe? It's clean!



Take it off.......


Love the chest hair on top of all your other manly goodness.....:wubu: :bow:


----------



## itsfine

After a long day at work! (and in need of a haircut...)


----------



## intraultra

krismiss said:


> intraultra's hoooot....


Haha, thank ya 



edx said:


> What a great picture--and I say that only in _part_ because your kitty looks just like ours!


Lucky us for having beautiful kitties! I wonder, is yours as insane as mine though?



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love this picture! I can't wait to get my own Kitty Cat.. That wont be till I am on my own but I still can't wait..:bow:


Aww well I hope you can get one soon  I had to wait as well, none of my apartment buildings ever allowed cats!


----------



## Mini

Couple more from last night. 

View attachment 431_3155_1.JPG


View attachment 431_3160_1.JPG


View attachment 431_3149_1.JPG


----------



## Paul

Oh my! Amazing! How did you get the cat to pose?


intraultra said:


>


----------



## intraultra

Paul said:


> Oh my! Amazing! How did you get the cat to pose?



Thanks Paul! Actually he was fixated on some crows outside the window and I posed to match him.  I am such a dork.


----------



## intraultra

itsfine said:


> After a long day at work! (and in need of a haircut...)


Very beautiful. I need a haircut too, but laziness and all..


----------



## None

Me and my nephew, Stalin Baby.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Bwahahaaa.... 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


----------



## fffff

This isn't that recent - but it's one of my favorites. 

View attachment eustina.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

None said:


> Me and my nephew, Stalin Baby.




great picture...two cuties


----------



## Surlysomething

fffff said:


> This isn't that recent - but it's one of my favorites.





so pretty...lovely picture


----------



## succubus_dxb

fffff said:


> This isn't that recent - but it's one of my favorites.



you are just stunning! excellent eye colour/eye shadow/dress matching! lol

lovely pic


----------



## kinkykitten

fffff said:


> This isn't that recent - but it's one of my favorites.



Wow.. Beautiful!


----------



## fffff

lol that was a very special evening. Most of the time I wear glasses and sweatpants and don't brush my hair


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

intraultra said:


> Aww well I hope you can get one soon  I had to wait as well, none of my apartment buildings ever allowed cats!


Yeah I can't wait. 



Mini said:


> Couple more from last night.


Love these too..:smitten:


----------



## furious styles

no glasses. i don't have contacts though, and i can't see SHIT

*waits for daddy-oh to come yell at me*


----------



## Jon Blaze

fffff said:


> This isn't that recent - but it's one of my favorites.



HOLY!  Your eyes are amazing!


----------



## Poncedeleon

itsfine said:


> After a long day at work! (and in need of a haircut...)



Very cute. Your hair looks good when it's longish.


----------



## Sugar

Art Museum period clothing dress up area! If only I werent so dang pale...


----------



## Surlysomething

furious styles said:


> no glasses. i don't have contacts though, and i can't see SHIT
> 
> *waits for daddy-oh to come yell at me*


 

very handsome, as always


----------



## Malarkey

Mini said:


> So, yeah, was bored and decided to take some crappy photos with my gigantic ghettocam. (This thing's about 8 years old and could safely house a family of dwarves.) With bonus sunglass-posing! God I suck.




Your part neeked! I can see your hairiness,lol


----------



## Malarkey

Mini said:


> Couple more from last night.



I fancy taking a photo's in my robe now! lol


----------



## Tanuki

Fresh one!


----------



## sexiistarr

Lovin' all the pics everyone looks great!


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> Fresh one!



Im totally stalking you now, but this pic....well I could just eat you with a spoon!


----------



## kayrae

i like your glasses, t-bear


----------



## mulrooney13

Here's a couple of me. My hair is all poofy. 

View attachment P1010065 small.jpg


View attachment P1010066 small.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

OMGosh, a new picture?! From meeee?! What the hell, man? lol


----------



## chicken legs

snuffy2000 said:


> First off, this is for the people always yelling at me for wearing my hat 24/7, and just to spice things up a little . It's also the only time i'll ever post anything like this.



Whoa...HELLOOO snuffy:eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## thejuicyone

snuffy2000 said:


> First off, this is for the people always yelling at me for wearing my hat 24/7, and just to spice things up a little . It's also the only time i'll ever post anything like this.



I'll be hittin' dat one day. Then cuddling after because that's how Greg rolls.  :kiss2:


----------



## thejuicyone

Rich P said:


> ...lips to kiss x :kiss2:



:blush: Gracias



Saxphon said:


> Whenever I see this photo, I am thinking, 'Model portfolio'.



Thank you, I think.  



Louis KC said:


> Brandi, you are killing me with those sexy brown eyes!
> 
> *Dies and gets in coffin*



 Thank you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


*Shaking old lady cane*

Get a damn haircut, youngin'!


----------



## snuffy2000

chicken legs said:


> Whoa...HELLOOO snuffy:eat2:



Well, hello  .



thejuicyone said:


> I'll be hittin' dat one day. Then cuddling after because that's how Greg rolls.  :kiss2:



'Tis true, I do it for the cuddles . 

I need to get my bum down there though, I can't take the snow anymore .


----------



## tonynyc

Here's a picture of me with WWE Wrestling Hall of Famer : 
Joseph Bednarski better known as ( Ivan 'Polish Power' Putski). This was taken at a November 2008 Comic Book Convention in NYC. Ivan is still a powerhouse at 68 years young. 

View attachment Tony_IvanPutski_Nov2008.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

tonynyc said:


> Here's a picture of me with WWE Wrestling Hall of Famer :
> Joseph Bednarski better known as ( Ivan 'Polish Power' Putski). This was taken at a November 2008 Comic Book Convention in NYC. Ivan is still a powerhouse at 68 years young.



humm...

So when are tickets going on sale for your gunshow..tonynyc?


----------



## RudyLeMaster

*Tony, this pic sure brings back a flood of good memories. I was in junior high when Ivan came to my school for a show. Back 25+ years ago, school gymnasiums were a typical venue to catch pro wrestling. He took time out for his fans then and I'm glad to see he's still going strong! Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

None said:


> Me and my nephew, Stalin Baby.



So incredibly sweet! Great photo 



fffff said:


> This isn't that recent - but it's one of my favorites.



Gorgeous- you look like a model :bow:



furious styles said:


> no glasses. i don't have contacts though, and i can't see SHIT
> 
> *waits for daddy-oh to come yell at me*


How YOU doing?  



Lucky said:


> Art Museum period clothing dress up area! If only I werent so dang pale...
> 
> [/IMG]



What is it with you and this onslaught of incredibly cute photos lately? Dang girl- too cute again 




bmann0413 said:


> OMGosh, a new picture?! From meeee?! What the hell, man? lol



Lloyd, you have a terrific smile- why in the world aren't you showing it off here? Still a nice photo  



tonynyc said:


> Here's a picture of me with WWE Wrestling Hall of Famer :
> Joseph Bednarski better known as ( Ivan 'Polish Power' Putski). This was taken at a November 2008 Comic Book Convention in NYC. Ivan is still a powerhouse at 68 years young.



One word for you Tony........Yum! :bow:


----------



## Ivy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Shaking old lady cane*
> 
> Get a damn haircut, youngin'!



NO! please do not!

p.s. adorable picture mister.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I was giving him a hard time.  He knows I like his long hair.


----------



## tonynyc

chicken legs said:


> humm...
> 
> So when are tickets going on sale for your gunshow..tonynyc?


*
Hi CL:

You are too sweet and thank you- I think I'll need to take my vitamins and stock up on bowls of oatmeal and old fashion 'weighttraining' before my guns are ready... 

*





RudyLeMaster said:


> *Tony, this pic sure brings back a flood of good memories. I was in junior high when Ivan came to my school for a show. Back 25+ years ago, school gymnasiums were a typical venue to catch pro wrestling. He took time out for his fans then and I'm glad to see he's still going strong! Thanks for sharing.*



*

RusyLeMaster:

Glad the picture bought back some pleasent memories. One of the nicer things about the show was that Ivan's son (Scott Putski) who is also a wrestler was there. I was surprized to see Ivan Putski as the convention had only listed WWE Hall Of Famer - Handsome Jimmy Valiant (half the famed Valiant Brothers ) tag team. 

It was great to chat with Ivan though most of the conversation - focused on his weightlifting career and his participation in the World's Strongest Man Competition. A true legit strongman along the lines of Bruno Sammartino - Ken Patera-Mark Henry - Ted Arcidi -Superstar Billy Graham - to name a few. 



*




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So incredibly sweet! Great photo
> 
> One word for you Tony........Yum! :bow:




*
GEF:

Thanks you are a sweetie. :wubu:

*


----------



## bmann0413

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lloyd, you have a terrific smile- why in the world aren't you showing it off here? Still a nice photo



Because I think my smile makes me look like a dork....


----------



## QueenB

need to get my ears lowered.

View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 035.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

QueenB said:


> need to get my ears lowered.
> 
> View attachment 57777
> 
> 
> View attachment 57778



Heh, you have such a cute baby face.


----------



## sumtingsweet

This is is fairly new of me.. My hair is longer now, but thats about it 
Be gentle! :blush: 

View attachment m_b3ba4a958c95bdb3a802e9fbdc548e19.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sumtingsweet said:


> This is is fairly new of me.. My hair is longer now, but thats about it
> Be gentle! :blush:



Beautiful eyes! :bow:


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> need to get my ears lowered.



you need to come here.


----------



## sumtingsweet

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful eyes! :bow:



awww thank you


----------



## Les Toil

Does this count? The pic is recent. 

By the way, you too can be Obamasized at http://obamiconme.pastemagazine.com

Make sure to manipulate the color bars or your image will look completely whack.


----------



## Tania

This one's for the "Girls of the Civil War" special edition. I strike a mean Bridget Marquardt pose.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks for the link, Les. 

View attachment obamasized.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Crystal

Had to join the party...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Mental note: Do not try to be funny at 1:30am


----------



## Ivy

QueenB said:


> need to get my ears lowered.
> 
> View attachment 57777
> 
> 
> View attachment 57778



giiirl, you look comfy!


----------



## Ivy

i made about 45,903 of these the other day..


----------



## Tanuki

kayrae said:


> i like your glasses, t-bear



Thanks!



bexylicious said:


> Im totally stalking you now, but this pic....well I could just eat you with a spoon!



....*hands you a spoon* :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

is a good ride indeed


----------



## chublover350




----------



## Just_Jen

*JIZZ* gorgeous as always spence!

Tania, that outfit looks ace on you! heheh i love it 

QueenB - those are some gorgeous pictures of you  very pretty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

chublover350 said:


>


Wow...amazing eyes...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chublover350 said:


>



Oh my.......:wubu:


----------



## Tania

Thank you, Jen! BTW, I love your avatar picture!


----------



## tonynyc

This is the 2nd picture from the Big Apple Comic Book Convention. I'm posing with the 'Boogie Woogie' man himself. James Fanning better known as (Handsome Jimmy Valiant). One half of the famous WWE Hall of Fame Heel Tag Team Champions of the 1970s 'The Valiant Brothers'. 

View attachment Tony_JimmyValiant_Nov2008.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone

chublover350 said:


>



Ohh Spinny. You slay me.


----------



## Famouslastwords

chublover350 said:


>



hottie!white text to fill length requirement


----------



## Gspoon

Just taken tonight


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Gspoon said:


> Just taken tonight


Cutie.. I took one like this on my phone...


----------



## chublover350

Y'all just too nice


----------



## QueenB

Just_Jen said:


> QueenB - those are some gorgeous pictures of you  very pretty



you are!



bmann0413 said:


> Heh, you have such a cute baby face.



hahahha thanks



furious styles said:


> you need to come here.



;______; i wish



Ivy said:


> giiirl, you look comfy!



:kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gspoon said:


> Just taken tonight



You know I love you Spoony! I'd love you MORE if you'd stop cheating on me though!


----------



## Angellore

Here's one of me taken a couple of weeks ago, trying out a new outfit.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Angellore said:


> Here's one of me taken a couple of weeks ago, trying out a new outfit.



Very nice! :bow:


----------



## Ivy

taken over the weekend! 

View attachment yeswecan.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ivy - I LOVE that picture!  It's an adorable photo of you, I <3 the cookie, and the city in the background looks very Bladerunneresque. LOL  Awesome!


----------



## Ivy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ivy - I LOVE that picture!  It's an adorable photo of you, I <3 the cookie, and the city in the background looks very Bladerunneresque. LOL  Awesome!



thank you!! <3 it's chicago! my bff and i had a hotel downtown over the weekend to get some site work done and they had those cookies for sale in the 7-11 next door!


----------



## itsfine

Ivy said:


> thank you!! <3 it's chicago! my bff and i had a hotel downtown over the weekend to get some site work done and they had those cookies for sale in the 7-11 next door!



I love Chicago too !!

....but I live in Ohio.


----------



## Ivy

itsfine said:


> I love Chicago too !!
> 
> ....but I live in Ohio.



i used to live in ohio! akron! but now i live here.


----------



## itsfine

Ivy said:


> i used to live in ohio! akron! but now i live here.





I currently live right outside of Akron, in Canton..... maybe someday I will move to Chicagooo. I go to Chicago for my vacation every year. haha!


----------



## grandecafe1

chublover350 said:


>



I am a newbie so forgive my being blunt but... wow!! you are beautiful!
:blush::blush::smitten::blush::blush:


----------



## sumtingsweet

grandecafe1 said:


> I am a newbie so forgive my being blunt but... wow!! you are beautiful!
> :blush::blush::smitten::blush::blush:



Isn't he tho? LOL :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Angellore said:


> Here's one of me taken a couple of weeks ago, trying out a new outfit.



Love the outfit- looks a lot like the way I dress


----------



## ashmamma84

I wanna play, I wanna play! Thanks Les!  

View attachment original_image.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You're beautiful even in red white and blue. :wubu:

HOW is this possible?


----------



## sumtingsweet

Found a few more pictures in my back up folders... 
I was just getting over a lung infection in the first one  

View attachment buddy 001.jpg


View attachment Copy of 5thgradegraduation 027.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone Looks Fantastic... 

Here are a few pics from this past weekend...








Hope you enjoy.. :bow::bow:


----------



## QueenB

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone Looks Fantastic...
> 
> Here are a few pics from this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy.. :bow::bow:



really pretty and cute!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

QueenB said:


> really pretty and cute!


Thank You Queen!


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Hope you enjoy.. :bow::bow:



Nice boobage


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Nice boobage


Thanks.. LOL.. They are good for something! LOL


----------



## Jennifer72

Gettin' ready for a night out on the town!


----------



## chicken legs

chublover350 said:


> *snip*




u ooze "Thor" like hotness


----------



## kinkykitten

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone Looks Fantastic...
> 
> Here are a few pics from this past weekend...
> 
> Hope you enjoy.. :bow::bow:




Wow.. so beautiful!


----------



## Jay West Coast

From RIGHT NOW 

View attachment Photo 143.jpg


----------



## chublover350

chicken legs said:


> u ooze "Thor" like hotness



haha yes the nickname i have been STRUCK with is the viking haha i guess 6'3 and viking-esk looks grants me that


----------



## bexy

My twinny and me  
View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## Cors

bexylicious said:


> My twinny and me
> View attachment 57959



Adorable as usual! Hope you're doing well Bexy! <3


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kinkykitten said:


> Wow.. so beautiful!


Aww Thank You!



Jay West Coast said:


> From RIGHT NOW


Gorgeous as always!



Jennifer72 said:


> Gettin' ready for a night out on the town!


You look fantastic!



bexylicious said:


> My twinny and me


You both are beautiful!


----------



## kinkykitten

bexylicious said:


> My twinny and me
> View attachment 57959



Awwww! double gorgeous!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Taken a few days ago.


----------



## Tanuki

bexylicious said:


> My twinny and me



Gorgeous!

I love your hair! both of you! 

and you both have such lovely eyes!


----------



## Tanuki

lemonadebrigade said:


> Taken a few days ago.



Cute! 

I love your specks!


----------



## bexy

Cors said:


> Adorable as usual! Hope you're doing well Bexy! <3





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You both are beautiful!





kinkykitten said:


> Awwww! double gorgeous!





T-Bear said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I love your hair! both of you!
> 
> and you both have such lovely eyes!



Thank you everyone


----------



## Pookie

Indeed a recent picture of me


----------



## Fascinita

Jay West Coast said:


> From RIGHT NOW



Jay!  You heartbreaker. :smitten:


----------



## chicken legs

Jay West Coast said:


> From RIGHT NOW



You totally reminded me to pick up some more Ralph Lauren fragrance...so when is the photo shoot....


----------



## sugarmoore

smiley sugar 

View attachment lll.jpg


----------



## kayrae

I guess you're cute 
Ladies, if you want to stalk him, you should go to the SF meet-up on Feb. 21...



Jay West Coast said:


> From RIGHT NOW


----------



## kinkykitten

Pookie said:


> Indeed a recent picture of me



Aww cute! and I love your shirt


----------



## Jay West Coast

kayrae said:


> I guess you're cute
> Ladies, if you want to stalk him, you should go to the SF meet-up on Feb. 21...



Hahaha...yes, please do! Can't wait!


----------



## Paul

Lovely couple of pictures Jennifer. Thanks for sharing.



Jennifer72 said:


> Gettin' ready for a night out on the town!


----------



## Paul

Pookie you are very sultry in that picture. Lovely. 



Pookie said:


> Indeed a recent picture of me


----------



## chicken legs

Jay West Coast said:


> Hahaha...yes, please do! Can't wait!



Hey, what going on Feb 21st ....a photo shoot


----------



## None

Exhausted and manic after work, figured I'd cash in on the trend.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

chicken legs said:


> Hey, what going on Feb 21st ....a photo shoot



The San Francisco people are having a meet up. We could always add a photo shoot.


----------



## kayrae

Obama showed up last time, so you never know which celebrity FA will show up. Maybe Gavin Newsom will admit to loving the fatties.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Most Recent Picture of Moi. 
New Hair, Too.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> Most Recent Picture of Moi.
> New Hair, Too.



Cute mug and hair. I love your red hair too. Did I mention I like your hair? It's really cute. Nice hair. No really, I mean it. Just... give it to me. NOW.


----------



## Paul

Plump Princess,
This is the best picture I have seen of you. Your new hairstyle is very pretty...WOW!


Your Plump Princess said:


> Most Recent Picture of Moi.
> New Hair, Too.


----------



## Wagimawr

Your Plump Princess said:


> Most Recent Picture of Moi.
> New Hair, Too.


Love it  the red looks great on you.


----------



## 80sBaby

Taken Yesterday at work....


----------



## bexy

80sBaby said:


> Taken Yesterday at work....



I love it, you look awesome and I love your hair!


----------



## 80sBaby

bexy said:


> I love it, you look awesome and I love your hair!



Thanx!!!


----------



## kayrae

80sBaby, you look like a fun girl. Welcome to this place. I hope you have fun on DIMs, and please check out the fashion forum. Specifically, post your outfits on the "what are you wearing right now" thread. :happy:


----------



## 80sBaby

kayrae said:


> 80sBaby, you look like a fun girl. Welcome to this place. I hope you have fun on DIMs, and please check out the fashion forum. Specifically, post your outfits on the "what are you wearing right now" thread. :happy:



Thanx! I appreciate the warm welcome!!! Fashion is my life so I will most def be visiting that thread soon!!!


----------



## chublover350

sugarmoore said:


> smiley sugar



sexy sexy sexy


----------



## daddyoh70

furious styles said:


> no glasses. i don't have contacts though, and i can't see SHIT
> 
> *waits for daddy-oh to come yell at me*



Ok, ok... I wasn't going to say anything. I know that you are your own person and you can do whatever you want with your glasses and your hair and even your name and , you know what.. PUT YOUR GLASSES ON, GROW YOUR HAIR BACK, ALL OF IT... AND CHANGE YOUR NAME BACK TO MFDOOM!!!!! I'm glad that I've been around long enough to be so predictable now


----------



## chicken legs

furious styles said:


> no glasses. i don't have contacts though, and i can't see SHIT
> 
> *waits for daddy-oh to come yell at me*




Man your style is furious.


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, I'm not tired of looking at you. I mean, who WOULD be?
> 
> ..... Dumbasses, that's who. lol



No way would I skip this post!!


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> Ok, ok... I wasn't going to say anything. I know that you are your own person and you can do whatever you want with your glasses and your hair and even your name and , you know what.. PUT YOUR GLASSES ON, GROW YOUR HAIR BACK, ALL OF IT... AND CHANGE YOUR NAME BACK TO MFDOOM!!!!! I'm glad that I've been around long enough to be so predictable now



haha, that took long enough. don't worry it's just temporary. i'm already shaggier and the truth is that if my glasses are off, so is my functionality as a human being. 



chicken legs said:


> Man your style is furious.



why thank you. have you met my son, tre? he's a good boy but a bit mixed up.


----------



## Adrian

This is the most recent full length picture of me. -Adrian 

View attachment Adrian_Keli.Park.jpg


----------



## bexy

furious styles said:


> no glasses. i don't have contacts though, and i can't see SHIT
> 
> *waits for daddy-oh to come yell at me*



You're beautiful. Seriously.


QueenB please don't hit me....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

80sBaby said:


> Taken Yesterday at work....



What a fabulous smile you have- you do look like a happy, fun-loving person. Welcome to the boards, Lady 



Adrian said:


> This is the most recent full length picture of me. -Adrian




Great photo, Adrian


----------



## Adrian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great photo, Adrian


It always warms my heart when a pretty young lady gives me a compliment. Thank you kindly Green Eyed Fairy. -Adrian


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just a webcam pic. 

View attachment Picture 7.jpg


----------



## intraultra

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a webcam pic.


cutie for sure.


----------



## Jon Blaze

intraultra said:


> cutie for sure.



Thankkkk youuuu


----------



## chicken legs

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a webcam pic.



Hi hottie...do i sense a six pack?


----------



## kayrae

pictures of that, please 



chicken legs said:


> Hi hottie...do i sense a six pack?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.


----------



## QueenB

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



oh my god, it looks great! you look gorgeous as always.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a webcam pic.



How YOU doing, Jon Blaze.....:batting:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

QueenB said:


> oh my god, it looks great! you look gorgeous as always.



Aww thanks hun!


----------



## intraultra

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



Loove it. And how is your hair so shiny?! Now I am rethinking my plan to grow out my hair.


----------



## Malarkey

sugarmoore said:


> smiley sugar



Yeah, i guess your hot,lol


----------



## Malarkey

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



I think im liking the new hair-do, my friend. You were workin' it last night.


----------



## Tanuki

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



I love your hair!


----------



## kinkykitten

BigCutieSasha that is a great pic... I love your make up and hair :] so pretty!


----------



## chublover350

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



what im seeing before me...the black....LOOK GOOD


----------



## Ivy

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



hot hot hot hot hot! i love it!!


----------



## goofy girl

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



I LOVE it!!


----------



## Canonista

Tania said:


> This one's for the "Girls of the Civil War" special edition. I strike a mean Bridget Marquardt pose.



I don't know which side you're on, but gosh darn it, I surrender!


----------



## mimosa

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a webcam pic.



Handsome.


----------



## AnotherJessica

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.
> 
> LOVE the hair and that's a beautiful picture of you! I wish I was brave enough to change my hair but I keep the same cut allllllll of the time.


----------



## 80sBaby

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



Looks great on you! You are most def rocking the right look!!!


----------



## cold comfort

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



i would just like to kindly refer back to what i said concerning ben's input on your new haircut. 

clearly i was right, your new 'do is fucking hot -- and everyone here agrees with me. :bow:

fuck yes.

in other news, i'd like to second the 'how IS your hair so shiny' question. like, fo'real. i'm going to retarded lengths to condition my hair in different ways and you dye your hair almost as much as me. WHAT GIVES.


----------



## bmann0413

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a webcam pic.



Dude, you seriously look like you could be related to me... lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

bmann0413 said:


> Dude, you seriously look like you could be related to me... lol



If you've got Puerto Rican and Algonquin in your line, then maybe. lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha

intraultra said:


> Loove it. And how is your hair so shiny?! Now I am rethinking my plan to grow out my hair.


You always have gorgeous hair! It looks really thick too. I wish i had thick hair.


Malarkey said:


> I think im liking the new hair-do, my friend. You were workin' it last night.


Well thank you darlin. I think we all looked rather hot last night. Especially with our oh so sexay modeling in the dive bar.


T-Bear said:


> I love your hair!


Thanks hun 


kinkykitten said:


> BigCutieSasha that is a great pic... I love your make up and hair :] so pretty!


Thank you! I decided to experiment with colors for my makeup! My new favorite color combo is gold and purple. 


chublover350 said:


> what im seeing before me...the black....LOOK GOOD


hehe thanks! Your pics are always amazing. Your eye color is to die for!!


Ivy said:


> hot hot hot hot hot! i love it!!


Hehe! Thanks hun! I think my hair just wanted to be as cool as your hair. 


goofy girl said:


> I LOVE it!!


Im glad im getting some positive feedback. I wasnt sure about it at first! 


AnotherJessica said:


> LOVE the hair and that's a beautiful picture of you! I wish I was brave enough to change my hair but I keep the same cut allllllll of the time.


I just decided to cut it one day and got it chopped off the next. I think its a take advantage of serious change when you have the balls.


80sBaby said:


> Looks great on you! You are most def rocking the right look!!!


Thank you very much! 


cold comfort said:


> i would just like to kindly refer back to what i said concerning ben's input on your new haircut.
> 
> clearly i was right, your new 'do is fucking hot -- and everyone here agrees with me. :bow:
> 
> fuck yes.
> 
> in other news, i'd like to second the 'how IS your hair so shiny' question. like, fo'real. i'm going to retarded lengths to condition my hair in different ways and you dye your hair almost as much as me. WHAT GIVES.



Haha, yeah eff Ben. Mumsy my ass! And to answer how my hair is shiny. I think the black dye is going to just have a nice shine anyway, but I use these products by Bed Head. (Not trying to pimp out and promote the products.) 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


View attachment Picture 2.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Pics of me and some friends at a Curvacious event last night


----------



## Leesa

A lovely friend just sent this pic to me! (See, I can smile! ) 

View attachment leesamygoingawayparty.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

I was hoping that today would have a femme fatale kind of feel.

Apparently not. 






It's one of those days where you feel like you could maybe forget all of your dreams, one of those days where you could maybe fall in love.


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> I was hoping that today would have a femme fatale kind of feel.
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those days where you feel like you could maybe forget all of your dreams, one of those days where you could maybe fall in love.



you're beautiful
/////////.


----------



## troubadours

me with james quall from tim & eric awesome show great job.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> Pics of me and some friends at a Curvacious event last night





Leesa said:


> A lovely friend just sent this pic to me! (See, I can smile! )





Raegan said:


> I was hoping that today would have a femme fatale kind of feel.
> Apparently not.
> It's one of those days where you feel like you could maybe forget all of your dreams, one of those days where you could maybe fall in love.





troubadours said:


> me with james quall from tim & eric awesome show great job.



Everyone looks great!


----------



## None

troubadours said:


> me with james quall from tim & eric awesome show great job.



That man is a treasure, _great job!_


----------



## troubadours

None said:


> That man is a treasure, _great job!_



he kissed my cheek. it was a beach blast


----------



## None

troubadours said:


> he kissed my cheek. it was a beach blast



Did you vow to never wash that cheek again to him after?


----------



## The Orange Mage

I'd bleach it off. (Death to T&EASGJ, Xavier, and similarly awful shows on Adult Swim!)

On a positive note, everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## troubadours

None said:


> Did you vow to never wash that cheek again to him after?



no i didn't and i've washed it several times since then, had it been eric wareheim that would be a diff story



The Orange Mage said:


> I'd bleach it off. (Death to T&EASGJ, Xavier, and similarly awful shows on Adult Swim!)
> 
> On a positive note, everyone looks wonderful!



everything on adult swim sucks except for tim and eric


----------



## BrownEyedChica

This is me at work.  

View attachment 0130090709.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Greyscale natural :]


----------



## BigCutieSasha

kinkykitten said:


> Greyscale natural :]



Oh I really like this picture! It shows off your natural beauty. Great pic!


----------



## Jesusstolemysandles

troubadours said:


> me with james quall from tim & eric awesome show great job.



I hardly recognized him when he came out. I'm guessing this was at Nokia? 

And just for the record, I got to be touched by both Tim and Eric when I was so kindly asked to come up on stage...it's ok...you can be jealous.


----------



## troubadours

Jesusstolemysandles said:


> I hardly recognized him when he came out. I'm guessing this was at Nokia?
> 
> And just for the record, I got to be touched by both Tim and Eric when I was so kindly asked to come up on stage...it's ok...you can be jealous.



i met eric, but not tim. thats pretty cool though.


----------



## S13Drifter

taken just after new years, and yes my car is drifting in the background lol


----------



## chicken legs

Whoooooo.... i love drifting


----------



## tioobs

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me at work.


A face to kiss...


----------



## bmann0413

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.



Wow, how did I pass this up? You're looking great, Sasha... Very beautiful. :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh I really like this picture! It shows off your natural beauty. Great pic!



:blush::blush: Thanks hun


----------



## Jon Blaze

troubadours said:


> no i didn't and i've washed it several times since then, had it been eric wareheim that would be a diff story
> 
> 
> 
> everything on adult swim sucks except for tim and eric



I DISAGREE COMPLETLY! That's the only show I don't watch (I hate it...), but you still look great. LOL


----------



## S13Drifter

Jon Blaze said:


> I DISAGREE COMPLETLY! That's the only show I don't watch (I hate it...), but you still look great. LOL



i' have to agree with you, I watch just about everything on adult swim, family guy, robot chicken, ATHF, superjail, bleach and venture brothers but tim and eric just isnt funny. its two guys who have whole show about them messing with a green screen and its just the same stuff I did back in high school in my media class, i dont expect a show from that. However you do look good.


----------



## S13Drifter

chicken legs said:


> Whoooooo.... i love drifting



You just earned points in my book


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me at work.





kinkykitten said:


> Greyscale natural :]




Both of you looking so good!


----------



## chicken legs

S13Drifter said:


> You just earned points in my book



Even when i was a kid, i used to sneak my brother's go-cart out and do spin outs in empty driveways and cul-de-sacs.

Porsche GT2 Drifting 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enr7eNbvqE0


----------



## sexiistarr

Hey everyone! LOVE all the new pics


----------



## Tanuki

Me again.... Trying a shaggy, bead head look.... but I think I end up looking like I just need a shave and a good haircut 






I really don't know what to do with hair hehe >.<


----------



## sumtingsweet

T-Bear said:


> Me again.... Trying a shaggy, bead head look.... but I think I end up looking like I just need a shave and a good haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to do with hair hehe >.<




Lovin' the natural curl! If I'd let mine grow, we'd have the same "do"


----------



## chicken legs

T-Bear said:


> Me again.... Trying a shaggy, bead head look.... but I think I end up looking like I just need a shave and a good haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to do with hair hehe >.<



You should ....let girls play with it.


----------



## S13Drifter

chicken legs said:


> Even when i was a kid, i used to sneak my brother's go-cart out and do spin outs in empty driveways and cul-de-sacs.
> 
> Porsche GT2 Drifting
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enr7eNbvqE0



ya thats Tyler McQuarrie, he last season was his first time to use that GT2 to compete in Formula D. My favorite FD driver is Tanner Foust.

heres a vid of me trying out a new place my buddy showed me one night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne3sganLnIw


----------



## chicken legs

OOOOOOman...

that looked soo fun and i loved the light show at the end..lol

lol..i am supposed to be getting dressed but i can stop watching folks drift...lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

sugarmoore said:


> smiley sugar


WOW, Beautiful!!!.. . I want your teeth.. <_< 

Much, Much Envy. 
Don't take this as offensive, please.
But You have such an amazingly gorgeous.. like. Eternal-Beauty Vintage sort of look in this picture. It's just amazing.


----------



## phatfatgirl

lol don't know why that song by Andre 3000 is in my head. But I figure it's been awhile since I post a pic so here goes.. in the gray/grey in Dec... in the Red.. this past January.. 

View attachment me resized.jpg


View attachment me resized 2.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Both of you looking so good!



Thanks hun  :kiss2:



T-Bear said:


> Me again.... Trying a shaggy, bead head look.... but I think I end up looking like I just need a shave and a good haircut
> 
> I really don't know what to do with hair hehe >.<




Awwwh you look lovely :]


----------



## S13Drifter

chicken legs said:


> OOOOOOman...
> 
> that looked soo fun and i loved the light show at the end..lol
> 
> lol..i am supposed to be getting dressed but i can stop watching folks drift...lol



ya theres sooo many videos of drifting all over the world. its awesome


----------



## Surlysomething

luscious_lulu said:


> Pics of me and some friends at a Curvacious event last night



Nice pics! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## troubadours

Jon Blaze said:


> I DISAGREE COMPLETLY! That's the only show I don't watch (I hate it...), but you still look great. LOL





S13Drifter said:


> i' have to agree with you, I watch just about everything on adult swim, family guy, robot chicken, ATHF, superjail, bleach and venture brothers but tim and eric just isnt funny. its two guys who have whole show about them messing with a green screen and its just the same stuff I did back in high school in my media class, i dont expect a show from that. However you do look good.



yeah, you either love it or hate it. i don't see what could possibly be unfunny about parodying public access tv though


----------



## Jon Blaze

After an hour of working out. "Piff p-piff-piff-pifff... DEAD!" lol  I look high. 

View attachment Picture 9.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Jon Blaze said:


> After an hour of working out. "Piff p-piff-piff-pifff... DEAD!" lol  I look high.



Your shoulders are looking mighty broad there you hot thing you.


----------



## chicken legs

Jon Blaze said:


> After an hour of working out. "Piff p-piff-piff-pifff... DEAD!" lol  I look high.



huh (thinking sound)

i need to go workout..lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

phatfatgirl said:


> lol don't know why that song by Andre 3000 is in my head. But I figure it's been awhile since I post a pic so here goes.. in the gray/grey in Dec... in the Red.. this past January..



I love that outfit with the red top- you look fabulous Lady!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Famouslastwords said:


> Your shoulders are looking mighty broad there you hot thing you.



All the more to caress you with my dear. :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Surlysomething said:


> Nice pics! Looks like you had a great time.



Yeah, the Curvacious events are always fun... Mardi Gras is next and that is going to be crazy!


----------



## user 23567




----------



## QueenB

same shit.
View attachment 041k.jpg


cropped out the goods.
View attachment 019h.jpg


----------



## kayrae

Hey pretty girl, i'm going to be in Sac this weekend. PM me if you want to meet up. But warning: I'm a poor biznatch so I can only do forties and fast food. :eat1:

Don't worry. I won't tell mfdoom


----------



## Jon Blaze

QueenB said:


> same shit.
> View attachment 58327
> 
> 
> cropped out the goods.
> View attachment 58328




You are so hot! furious still totally has a babe. Lol


----------



## intraultra

QueenB said:


> same shit.
> View attachment 58327
> 
> 
> cropped out the goods.
> View attachment 58328



I want to steal that top. Oh and all your pretty hair, too.


----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


>




Nice pic, Grady.


----------



## succubus_dxb

grady said:


>



aww, you are a cutie Grady!


----------



## succubus_dxb

can't remember if I've posted, or just thought about it... forgive me if I have already 

That's me on the right being very happy and drunk a few weeks ago 

View attachment queenscliffdrunk.jpg


----------



## grandecafe1

testing webcam & trying out the digital on the run....
(sorry for the no make up .. eek! ) lol!


View attachment tilt.jpg


View attachment homebound.jpg


View attachment testing.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Famouslastwords said:


> Cute mug and hair. I love your red hair too. Did I mention I like your hair? It's really cute. Nice hair. No really, I mean it. Just... give it to me. NOW.



Don't take mah hair!

You can buy it! REALLY!

Wal-Mart and Walgreens stores!.. I'm sure! 

It's called "Hot Tomale" ! 

;D 

I need to dye it red, cause otherwise I have this ugly dust-on-wood colored brown hair.. Yuck. 
I HAVE BROWN EYES, FAIR SKIN[but not pale..-sigh-], AND FRECKLES!
You'd think I'd have red hair? [I did when I was a kid..but it turned to yuck.  ]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

phatfatgirl said:


> lol don't know why that song by Andre 3000 is in my head. But I figure it's been awhile since I post a pic so here goes.. in the gray/grey in Dec... in the Red.. this past January..


Wow! Stunning! 

... And now that song is stuck in my head, too. 

>.< Jeepers!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me at work.


You are a cutie. 



kinkykitten said:


> Greyscale natural :]


 Love this picture!



S13Drifter said:


> taken just after new years, and yes my car is drifting in the background lol


 Looking good!



T-Bear said:


> Me again.... Trying a shaggy, bead head look.... but I think I end up looking like I just need a shave and a good haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to do with hair hehe >.<


 I like your hair it looks so soft.



phatfatgirl said:


> lol don't know why that song by Andre 3000 is in my head. But I figure it's been awhile since I post a pic so here goes.. in the gray/grey in Dec... in the Red.. this past January..


LOL Now I have that song stuck in my head! LOL You look Fantastic Honey.



Jon Blaze said:


> After an hour of working out. "Piff p-piff-piff-pifff... DEAD!" lol  I look high.


 Looking good as always!



grady said:


>


 Looking good!



QueenB said:


> same shit.
> cropped out the goods.


 Love your tops!



succubus_dxb said:


> can't remember if I've posted, or just thought about it... forgive me if I have already
> 
> That's me on the right being very happy and drunk a few weeks ago


 You look really pretty and happy! 



grandecafe1 said:


> testing webcam & trying out the digital on the run....
> (sorry for the no make up .. eek! ) lol!


I think they came out good. You look fine without make up!


----------



## RudyLeMaster

grandecafe1 said:


> testing webcam & trying out the digital on the run....
> (sorry for the no make up .. eek! ) lol!



*Who needs make-up when one looks like you..:smitten:*


----------



## chicken legs

grady said:


>



your suit hid alot...:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

succubus_dxb said:


> can't remember if I've posted, or just thought about it... forgive me if I have already
> 
> That's me on the right being very happy and drunk a few weeks ago





grandecafe1 said:


> testing webcam & trying out the digital on the run....
> (sorry for the no make up .. eek! ) lol!




Both of you have some gorgeous smiles!


----------



## QueenB

Jon Blaze said:


> You are so hot! furious still totally has a babe. Lol





intraultra said:


> I want to steal that top. Oh and all your pretty hair, too.





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love your tops!




thanks everyone. :]
the top is actually part of a lingerie set. it's on sale now at torrid, btw.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

So now I know where you shop.. you always have cute stuff on.


----------



## intraultra

QueenB said:


> thanks everyone. :]
> the top is actually part of a lingerie set. it's on sale now at torrid, btw.



Hahaha I just went to Torrid and realized I already had that on my wishlist. Torrid owes me a $50 gift card refund...wish I had it now so I could buy it while it's on sale!


----------



## user 23567

Thanks everyone for the nice comments...I'll post more pics...maybe I'll show a lil skin :blush:


----------



## phatfatgirl

love the pics everyone...
I see 2009 has been great to you all!
Keep up the hawt pics!! *merow* :wubu:


----------



## grandecafe1

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You are a cutie.
> I think they came out good. You look fine without make up!


:bow: you are a sweet.



RudyLeMaster said:


> *Who needs make-up when one looks like you..:smitten:*


:blush::blush::blush: thank you....



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Both of you have some gorgeous smiles!


 see you just added to my smile thanks!

Thanks y'all seriously. I had a crappy day.
I am still learning all this tech stuff so half the pics are too dark or I am looking off in the wrong direction! LOl!

:wubu: much love


----------



## tonynyc

phatfatgirl said:


> lol don't know why that song by Andre 3000 is in my head. But I figure it's been awhile since I post a pic so here goes.. in the gray/grey in Dec... in the Red.. this past January..



*Nice outfit- I like the red one on you*



Jon Blaze said:


> After an hour of working out. "Piff p-piff-piff-pifff... DEAD!" lol  I look high.



*Jon: you look like your ready to knock out at least 5000 more pullups- great picture*



grady said:


>



*Nice picture Grady*



QueenB said:


> same shit.
> View attachment 58327
> 
> 
> cropped out the goods.
> View attachment 58328




*Pretty smile QueenB*


----------



## tonynyc

grandecafe1 said:


> testing webcam & trying out the digital on the run....
> (sorry for the no make up .. eek! ) lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 58358
> 
> 
> View attachment 58359
> 
> 
> View attachment 58360



*
GrandCafe:

Gorgeous pictures- you don't need any makeup at all - you look great
*


----------



## Blackjack

QueenB said:


> same shit.
> View attachment 58327
> 
> 
> cropped out the goods.
> View attachment 58328



Cuuuutie.

Also, why the hell would you crop out the belly goodness?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Thanks folks! Here's my little baby gun. lol  

View attachment Picture 11.jpg


----------



## QueenB

intraultra said:


> Hahaha I just went to Torrid and realized I already had that on my wishlist. Torrid owes me a $50 gift card refund...wish I had it now so I could buy it while it's on sale!



get on it, girl. haha



tonynyc said:


> *Pretty smile QueenB*



thank youu.


Blackjack said:


> Cuuuutie.
> 
> Also, why the hell would you crop out the belly goodness?



hahah ask furious. :3 thanks, btw.


----------



## AshleyEileen

My work polo is sexy. 

View attachment omaha.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

AshleyEileen said:


> My work polo is sexy.



I kinda like that expression. Either way, you're just fraggin' hot. lol :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks folks! Here's my little baby gun. lol



Where can I buy tickets to the gun show?


----------



## Ivy

this is me being domestic. i make badass vegan chili. 





this is me and holly fo being ridiculous. we are both wearing aprons. she likes to pretend she cooks.. she does not.





this is me biting my nails.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Can I come over? That chili looks delicious! :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can I come over? That chili looks delicious! :eat2:



Ditto..........


----------



## Ivy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can I come over? That chili looks delicious! :eat2:





Mishty said:


> Ditto..........



of course!!


----------



## QueenB

um, can i come over? i want to hang out like, every day.


----------



## itsfine

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks folks! Here's my little baby gun. lol


This is Adorable.


----------



## itsfine

Me before work today.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ivy said:


> this is me being domestic. i make badass vegan chili.



Cute pics! Your chili looks delicious btw.


----------



## maxmm

Beautiful!

I'm quite impressed, Sasha. I hope to see more in the future!



BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair cut earlier this week. I wasn't sure if I liked it or not but its growing on me. I chopped a whole bunch off too so it was a bit scary.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Taken today in my car, after a co-worker commented I need to wear lipstick more often. 

Hmmmm...I never cared much for my lips, but woohoo recent pic!


----------



## Ivy

QueenB said:


> um, can i come over? i want to hang out like, every day.



YES PLEASE. i need you in my life.



itsfine said:


> Me before work today.



you are beauuuutiful! 



Surlysomething said:


> Cute pics! Your chili looks delicious btw.



thank you!



BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Taken today in my car, after a co-worker commented I need to wear lipstick more often.
> 
> Hmmmm...I never cared much for my lips, but woohoo recent pic!



you have amaaaazing lips! wear lipstick more! they're big n' luscioooous. :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Taken today in my car, after a co-worker commented I need to wear lipstick more often.
> 
> Hmmmm...I never cared much for my lips, but woohoo recent pic!




That's a great pic. Good lip color makes all the difference.


----------



## itsfine

Ivy said:


> .
> you are beauuuutiful!



You are too, lady


----------



## Jon Blaze

itsfine said:


> Me before work today.



You're pretty.


----------



## Red

Taken a couple of days ago from my window in snowy old Bristol. 

View attachment 046.JPG


I love this time of year, we're currently experiencing the heaviest snowfall in 20 odd years.


----------



## itsfine

Jon Blaze said:


> You're pretty.



Why, thank you


----------



## addie17

Repost from the bhm/ffa board... decided to pic whore it out until the new job starts... I feel like a fraud without a picture 

View attachment Photo 8.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

addie17 said:


> Repost from the bhm/ffa board... decided to pic whore it out until the new job starts... I feel like a fraud without a picture



Hot-tay.....


----------



## kayrae

You are a cute one 



addie17 said:


> Repost from the bhm/ffa board... decided to pic whore it out until the new job starts... I feel like a fraud without a picture


----------



## mister_bueno

troubadours said:


> yeah, you either love it or hate it. i don't see what could possibly be unfunny about parodying public access tv though



Authentic public access tv is WAY funnier!


----------



## Just_Jen

View attachment n786984449_1227458_7189.jpg


my housemate and friend and meee on the end..you can tell who i am! taken weds before partying the night awway!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> Thanks folks! Here's my little baby gun. lol




:smitten: :smitten: Very Nice 


AshleyEileen said:


> My work polo is sexy.



That look on your face is priceless 



itsfine said:


> Me before work today.



Love the dimple 





Red said:


> Taken a couple of days ago from my window in snowy old Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 58427
> 
> 
> I love this time of year, we're currently experiencing the heaviest snowfall in 20 odd years.



Wow, cold scene. I love seeing pictures of Europe..thanks for sharing that. :happy:


----------



## goofy girl

Red said:


> Taken a couple of days ago from my window in snowy old Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 58427
> 
> 
> I love this time of year, we're currently experiencing the heaviest snowfall in 20 odd years.



LOVE it!!



addie17 said:


> Repost from the bhm/ffa board... decided to pic whore it out until the new job starts... I feel like a fraud without a picture



Very cute!! 




Just_Jen said:


> View attachment 58487
> 
> 
> my housemate and friend and meee on the end..you can tell who i am! taken weds before partying the night awway!



It looks like you're having so much fun!! Great hair!


----------



## Louis KC

addie17 said:


> Repost from the bhm/ffa board... decided to pic whore it out until the new job starts... I feel like a fraud without a picture



Consider me officially smitten cutie!:smitten:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That look on your face is priceless




That's the "I've been selling meat for far too long today" face.
:happy:


----------



## Blackjack

AshleyEileen said:


> That's the "I've been selling meat for far too long today" face.
> :happy:



Pfffffffff.

That's not an "I've been selling meat for far too long today" face.

Some nights after a shift at work in the deli, I kill small animals with just a glare.


----------



## kayrae

pictures please



Blackjack said:


> Pfffffffff.
> 
> That's not an "I've been selling meat for far too long today" face.
> 
> Some nights after a shift at work in the deli, I kill small animals with just a glare.


----------



## Blackjack

kayrae said:


> pictures please



Sorry... I'm legally banned from showing it off after what happened to that poor girl back in Cheyenne. 

I wonder if she's come out of the coma yet.


----------



## succubus_dxb

This is MamaLisa (right) and myself the other night, had a lovely time  

View attachment IMG_0575.JPG


----------



## kayrae

Now come hang out with me in San Francisco!


----------



## Malarkey

This is a recent enough photo taken @ work i think. Ahh, the thing's boredom bring's! 

View attachment myspacejenna11.jpg


----------



## shazz2602

Me in the snow yesterday! 

View attachment snowsunset060209 010.jpg


View attachment snowsunset060209 008.jpg


----------



## chublover350

Red said:


> Taken a couple of days ago from my window in snowy old Bristol.
> 
> View attachment 58427
> 
> 
> I love this time of year, we're currently experiencing the heaviest snowfall in 20 odd years.



i wish i got to see that outside my window :happy:


----------



## snuffy2000

So this story goes as follows:

I live in the most boring town ever, so your life is pretty much like the movie Mall Rats, and I'm not kidding. This was me and my friend's mall adventure that we had going for us yesterday.

Entertain the Hot Topic employees and customers by doing the unexpected. :happy: (I wish she got a better picture, I did have a tiara and pvc boots on at one point).







Hang around the entrance to the mall while waiting for more friends to show up and be uncomfortably friendly with people that walk in/out, to distract them enough in hopes of seeing them push on the wrong side of the swinging door for a few cheap laughs . After so, going Cosmic Bowling!


----------



## Blackjack

shazz2602 said:


> Me in the snow yesterday!



I'm assuming that it's your fella taking the pics; and while I can't begrudge him for admiring the view, what the hell was he doing just standing there instead of helping?


----------



## shazz2602

Blackjack said:


> I'm assuming that it's your fella taking the pics; and while I can't begrudge him for admiring the view, what the hell was he doing just standing there instead of helping?



Well shortly after they were taken i gave up and he finished it! Hey im a girl who likes to get her hands dirty and i like to get stuck in


----------



## george83




----------



## BigBeautifulMe

george83 said:


>


Heeee, George, when I saw that first pic, I thought "Heeey, that looks exactly like my friend Lizzie, when did she join Dims?!" 

Your hair is lovely like that, George, and that skirt is super-cute on you.


----------



## george83

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Heeee, George, when I saw that first pic, I thought "Heeey, that looks exactly like my friend Lizzie, when did she join Dims?!"
> 
> Your hair is lovely like that, George, and that skirt is super-cute on you.



Why thank you BBM , Bexy crimped it for me and put it in a side ponytail, I love it. I think its very 80's looking.


----------



## Paul

These two pictures are proof that you are über-cute. I have heard about all the snow Britain Has been deluged with. I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba (in the Great White North ) and thought we had a lot of snow. We usually do have a lot of snow, but less this year than is usual.

How is Britian coping with all the snow? Winnipeg can handle large snowfalls because we are used to all the snow and the city has proper snowplows to clear the streets. It must be challenging to deal with all that snow in a country which usually doesn't get all that much snow. I hope you are well and coping with all that winter has be throwing at you.


shazz2602 said:


> Me in the snow yesterday!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Blackjack said:


> Pfffffffff.
> 
> That's not an "I've been selling meat for far too long today" face.
> 
> Some nights after a shift at work in the deli, I kill small animals with just a glare.



I would never work at a deli. Ever.
I work at Omaha Steaks where everything is frozen.
FTW!


----------



## Ben from England

I love making friends... (har har har) 

View attachment n516859832_1378595_8298.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

george83 said:


>



I have to admit, Georgie my boy, I'm sorta kinda attracted to ya. Sooooo consider yourself another one of my man-crushes! lol


----------



## Malarkey

Ben from England said:


> I love making friends... (har har har)



Haha.....youre daft! And you waisted peanut butter cup's!


----------



## mszwebs

Finishing up my round of Cam-whore postings (I figured I'd just come out and call myself one, so others didn't have to,) we have these gems taken last night, out on the town. The girl with me is my friend Courtney.

View attachment Me 2.jpg


View attachment Me 6.jpg


View attachment Me and Courtney.jpg


View attachment Me 4.jpg


HOLLA!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ben from England said:


> I love making friends... (har har har)




You're quite the cutie, Ben.


----------



## BeckaBoo

Super pretty mszwebs, I love the hair, totally gorgeous!

Been awhile since I have posted anything, thought it was about time i got back into the swing of things.

Me this evening...


----------



## bexy

Just posted over on the fashion board as this is my new favourite outfit!! Me as of about 10 mins ago! 

Can anyone else see a baby bump or is it just me lol???
View attachment P1014802.JPG


----------



## addie17

Jon Blaze, Kayrae, LouisKC, and Goofy Girl--Thanks for the kind words! I'm happy I finally "delurked" all the way.


----------



## george83

bmann0413 said:


> I have to admit, Georgie my boy, I'm sorta kinda attracted to ya. Sooooo consider yourself another one of my man-crushes! lol



Thanks I think lol.

Your looking mighty fine bexy my love  :wubu:.


----------



## Malarkey

BeckaBoo said:


> Super pretty mszwebs, I love the hair, totally gorgeous!
> 
> Been awhile since I have posted anything, thought it was about time i got back into the swing of things.
> 
> Me this evening...



You are gorgeous!


----------



## mszwebs

BeckaBoo said:


> Super pretty mszwebs, I love the hair, totally gorgeous!
> 
> Been awhile since I have posted anything, thought it was about time i got back into the swing of things.
> 
> Me this evening...



Thanks, Becka!

You're looking gorgeous as ever! Welcome back


----------



## Jon Blaze

BeckaBoo said:


> Super pretty mszwebs, I love the hair, totally gorgeous!
> 
> Been awhile since I have posted anything, thought it was about time i got back into the swing of things.
> 
> Me this evening...



SHE'S BACK! SHE'S BACK SHE'S BACK SHE'S BACKKKKKKK!!! :wubu:

Still lovely as ever. Please come to US. PLZZ kthxbai


----------



## aspsword

BeckaBoo said:


> Super pretty mszwebs, I love the hair, totally gorgeous!
> 
> Been awhile since I have posted anything, thought it was about time i got back into the swing of things.
> 
> Me this evening...



Wow, beautiful:smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Malarkey said:


> This is a recent enough photo taken @ work i think. Ahh, the thing's boredom bring's!



Hot girl!!!


----------



## The Fez

it was a friend's 21st on saturday, and we went out into town; we weren't aware that a limo was picking us up to take us there though!











it had 7 bottles of champagne shared between 6 of us inside too


----------



## Malarkey

MsSasha said:


> Hot girl!!!



Thank's lady! :blush:


----------



## 80sBaby

bexy said:


> Just posted over on the fashion board as this is my new favourite outfit!! Me as of about 10 mins ago!
> 
> Can anyone else see a baby bump or is it just me lol???
> View attachment 58574



Such a cute pic! I love the outfit and the tattoos!!! I cant see the baby bump yet but congrats!!!


----------



## BBWModel

I love the tights with the image of the girl on them! Sooooo cute!!



george83 said:


>


----------



## Weeze

The Anti-Valentines Face.
haha.
Just putting it out there.


----------



## vardon_grip

BBWModel said:


> I love the tights with the image of the girl on them! Sooooo cute!!



I think its a cool tattoo under the stockings!


----------



## Mishty

Okay, I'm not blonde anymore!
I've decided to return to _my_ red, and I hope I didn't just make myself look like fatass ragdoll  

View attachment DSCI220329.jpg


----------



## mulrooney13

krismiss said:


> The Anti-Valentines Face.
> haha.
> Just putting it out there.



The anti-Valentine's Face contrasts nicely with the "Be Mine" shirt.


----------



## shazz2602

Me last night bored being silly! 

View attachment n797550014_5687784_9838[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_5687785_474[1].jpg


----------



## bexy

BBWModel said:


> I love the tights with the image of the girl on them! Sooooo cute!!



That's actually a tattoo on his leg of a girl, I believe she is from a Velvet Revolver album cover, or so he tells me!


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez

shazz2602 said:


> Me last night bored being silly!



Such a cutie. I love pigtails.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Eh, work is boring. 

View attachment oooh!.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

bexy said:


> Just posted over on the fashion board as this is my new favourite outfit!! Me as of about 10 mins ago!
> 
> Can anyone else see a baby bump or is it just me lol???
> View attachment 58574



Awwwwww You look simply radiant! 



AshleyEileen said:


> Eh, work is boring.



Beautiful lady :]



george83 said:


> Snippy snip



Adorable! I love those shoes! And I have that necklace


----------



## AshleyEileen

kinkykitten said:


> Beautiful lady :]



:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze

AshleyEileen said:


> Eh, work is boring.



But you're pretty.


----------



## george83

BBWModel said:


> I love the tights with the image of the girl on them! Sooooo cute!!





vardon_grip said:


> I think its a cool tattoo under the stockings!



Vardon_Grip is correct it's a tattoo, it's from the velvet revolver album Contraband.



bexy said:


> That's actually a tattoo on his leg of a girl, I believe she is from a Velvet Revolver album cover, or so he tells me!



You know it is *shoves cd cover in front of your face* lol


----------



## lemonadebrigade

A few new ones. I actually think these look okay for once, haha. 

View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

.....cut by myself with a pair of kitchen scissors after my appointment at the hair dressers this morning was cancelled.......

View attachment DSC01302smaller.jpg


View attachment DSC01315smaller.jpg


View attachment DSC01328smaller.jpg


Saved myself 20 quid!


----------



## bexy

kinkykitten said:


> Awwwwww You look simply radiant!
> 
> And I have that necklace



Aww thank you! 

And the necklace is mine, surprise surprise lol!! 



lemonadebrigade said:


> A few new ones. I actually think these look okay for once, haha.



You look super cute!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> .....cut by myself with a pair of kitchen scissors after my appointment at the hair dressers this morning was cancelled.......
> 
> Saved myself 20 quid!



Good job, it looks great!


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> Aww thank you!
> And the necklace is mine, surprise surprise lol!!



I have to correct you baby the necklace is ours


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

..............


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

george83 said:


>



I have this skirt too, probably not the same brand hehe but its the same!


----------



## kayrae

love your glasses. what brand?



lemonadebrigade said:


> A few new ones. I actually think these look okay for once, haha.


----------



## lemonadebrigade

bexy said:


> You look super cute!



Thank you. 



kayrae said:


> love your glasses. what brand?



Thanks.  They are No Limits.


----------



## george83

Me and fellow Dimster Maxx "not so" Awesome before we headed out to Megadeth and Judas Priest.
















Now for what can be described as the GREATEST picture EVERRRRRR!!!!!! to be posted here on DIMS!

And that, my friends, is a guaran-DAMN-Teed!!!

Me and the not so Awesome Maxx and the FREAKING LEGEND that is ROB "FUCKING" HALFORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

everyone looks great!


----------



## phatfatgirl

missy_blue_eyez said:


> .....cut by myself with a pair of kitchen scissors after my appointment at the hair dressers this morning was cancelled.......
> 
> 
> 
> Saved myself 20 quid!



You look and that hair cut is freaking awesome!! Love for u to cut my hair that way.


----------



## Suze

george...you rock (literally!)

but what the hell is maxx doing? that's not the right way to show that sign, is it?!


----------



## Maxx Awesome

susieQ said:


> george...you rock (literally!)
> 
> but what the hell is maxx doing? that's not the right way to show that sign, is it?!



I was just doing it an angle...
Mostly trying to point at Rob.


----------



## Suze

Maxx Awesome said:


> I was just doing it an angle...
> Mostly trying to point at Rob.


yeee, riiiiight. 

just admit that you don't know how to do it, christ!111!









->


----------



## Maxx Awesome

susieQ said:


> yeee, riiiiight.
> 
> just admit that you don't know how to do it, christ!111!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ->


We were standing in a fecking freezing car park in Belfast at about midnight. I'm just fortunate my fingers hadn't fallen off entirely.


----------



## Suze

Maxx Awesome said:


> We were standing in a fecking freezing car park in Belfast at about midnight. I'm just fortunate my fingers hadn't fallen off entirely.


yeah yeah whatever dude.


----------



## daddyoh70

missy_blue_eyez said:


> .....cut by myself with a pair of kitchen scissors after my appointment at the hair dressers this morning was cancelled.......
> 
> View attachment 58677
> 
> 
> View attachment 58678
> 
> 
> View attachment 58679
> 
> 
> Saved myself 20 quid!



Looks great, you have one of the greatest smiles I've ever seen!


Here is me defending myself against Olwen's metal lined bullet bra


----------



## snuffy2000

Random Cosmic Bowling picture


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Looks great, you have one of the greatest smiles I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> Here is me defending myself against Olwen's metal lined bullet bra





snuffy2000 said:


> Random Cosmic Bowling picture


Looking good guys!


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> *Snip*



WOOOOOOOW O___O!

*jealous*

Thats amazing!


----------



## george83

T-Bear said:


> WOOOOOOOW O___O!
> 
> *jealous*
> 
> Thats amazing!



It was pretty amazing .

He is a really nice guy to .


----------



## Maxx Awesome

george83 said:


> It was pretty amazing .
> 
> He is a really nice guy too .



Sorry, George. Had to correct your spelling there (as usual)...

Halford was great. He even waited patiently while I had to change over the batteries in my camera (they died just as we were about to get the photo taken).


----------



## AshleyEileen

Excuse the lame face.
 

View attachment 0212092206.jpg


----------



## g-squared

This one I took a few days ago, I figured I would take advantage of one of the days where I didn't look like a troll who should live under a bridge and ask people riddles when they try to cross.


----------



## kayrae

I want to see your troll picture instead!


----------



## g-squared

kayrae said:


> I want to see your troll picture instead!



here


----------



## kayrae

My God, I am afraiiiiid.


----------



## stan_der_man

Here are a series of "mug" shots I took a few minutes ago at work to psych myself up for another weekend of snow shoveling...


----------



## AshleyEileen

g-squared said:


> here



All I can think of is you making a Chewbacca sound while making that face.


----------



## george83

Maxx Awesome said:


> Sorry, George. Had to correct your spelling there (as usual)...
> 
> Halford was great. He even waited patiently while I had to change over the batteries in my camera (they died just as we were about to get the photo taken).



*slaps Maxx* your even worse than bexy for grammer lol.


----------



## troubadours

View attachment Photo 210.jpg


View attachment Photo 212.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a series of "mug" shots I took a few minutes ago at work to psych myself up for another weekend of snow shoveling...



Stan, your facial expressions are priceless, and totally capture the mood of what you're about to set out on 


troubadours said:


> View attachment 58810



Hay, ware is the wrest of yor hed?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Excuse the lame face.


 It's a cute face! 



g-squared said:


> This one I took a few days ago, I figured I would take advantage of one of the days where I didn't look like a troll who should live under a bridge and ask people riddles when they try to cross.


 I don't think you look like a troll.. 



g-squared said:


> here


 See you don't.. you are just making me wanna yawn is all. hehehe



fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a series of "mug" shots I took a few minutes ago at work to psych myself up for another weekend of snow shoveling...


 poor thing.. hey I would come do it for you.. I have never seen snow so I wouldn't mind. 



troubadours said:


> View attachment 58810
> 
> 
> View attachment 58809



Cute pictures! 



I just have to re-size some of my pictures and I will have them up...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

ok this is me and my niece last Friday for one of her Birthday Parties..



">


----------



## troubadours

daddyoh70 said:


> Hay, ware is the wrest of yor hed?



i'm so FAT i ATE it


----------



## Surlysomething

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ok this is me and my niece last Friday for one of her Birthday Parties..




Very cute!


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 035.JPG


recent.


----------



## Jon Blaze

QueenB said:


> recent.



HOTTASTIC!


----------



## Surlysomething

QueenB said:


> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> recent.




cool pic, girlie


----------



## Blackjack

QueenB said:


> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> recent.



adorable..


----------



## Weeze

QueenB said:


> recent.



VERY cute!
You're hair's awesome


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> recent.



gorgeous .


----------



## QueenB

thank youu. too nice :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

QueenB said:


> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> recent.



Supah hottie! Whoa, baby!


----------



## QueenB

bmann0413 said:


> Supah hottie! Whoa, baby!



hahah thanks


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> *slaps Maxx* your even worse than bexy for grammer lol.



It's you're not your, and grammar not grammer


----------



## stan_der_man

daddyoh70 said:


> Stan, your facial expressions are priceless, and totally capture the mood of what you're about to set out on
> ...


Thanks Daddyoh, I'm in a better mood now...  The storm wasn't that bad, but there's another one on the way tonight.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...
> 
> poor thing.. hey I would come do it for you.. I have never seen snow so I wouldn't mind.
> ...



I appreciate the offer EDA!  I'm still not done shoveling, Mtnmaiden Junior and I went and had fun yesterday for Valentines Day so I didn't get much shoveling done. Today is the day, much of it has melted away so it won't be as much work.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ok this is me and my niece last Friday for one of her Birthday Parties..
> 
> [url]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i103/EllorionsAngel/BellaandAuntErin.jpg[/URL]">



Very cute picture and your niece is also a cutie!



QueenB said:


> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> recent.



Wonderful picture QueenB, and great pictures all!


----------



## m-m-parmesan

And here a greetings from the Alpine Snows..... 

View attachment je.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Very cute!


Thank You!



QueenB said:


> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> recent.


Very nice



fa_man_stan said:


> I appreciate the offer EDA!  I'm still not done shoveling, Mtnmaiden Junior and I went and had fun yesterday for Valentines Day so I didn't get much shoveling done. Today is the day, much of it has melted away so it won't be as much work.
> Very cute picture and your niece is also a cutie!


Your Welcome anytime. Sounds like fun..Well that's good glad you didn't have to much.

Thank You I do agree. She is one.



m-m-parmesan said:


> And here a greetings from the Alpine Snows.....



hello.. I am sure it is beautiful there!


----------



## ThatIsThat

I was so hungry I tried to eat my kittah!


----------



## Kacki

troubadours said:


> View attachment 58810
> 
> 
> View attachment 58809




Is that....


JERMAINE?!?!?!?!?


<33333:wubu:


----------



## troubadours

Kacki said:


> Is that....
> 
> 
> JERMAINE?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> <33333:wubu:



yes :3\\\.....


----------



## lalatx

Haven't posted in forever so here are a few random pics. 
1st is from when we went to a Karaoke bar for a friends b-day.
2nd is at 4 am on New Yrs day.
3rd is from last weekend in the wee hrs at a club. 

View attachment l_bb1b9e55a31042bfa031b9125daeda51.jpg


View attachment P_00381.JPG


View attachment IMG_2448.JPG


----------



## kayrae

The last dress for the muthafuckin' win!!! Hothothothothot!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wow! I really have been gone too long! OWA Takes a really big breath and dives in: 



luscious_lulu said:


> Pics of me and some friends at a Curvacious event last night



Great close-up. Love the hair coloring on you.



Leesa said:


> A lovely friend just sent this pic to me! (See, I can smile! )



Hey Leesa! I knew you could smile!



Raegan said:


> I was hoping that today would have a femme
> fatale kind of feel.



O.M.G. Look at those big beautiful eyes and that complexion! 



troubadours said:


> me with james quall from tim & eric awesome show great job.



Too cute!



BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me at work.



Nice pic!



kinkykitten said:


> Greyscale natural :]



Even in gray scale your eyes just- POP! Gorgeous shot!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Me again.... Trying a shaggy, bead head look.... but I think I end up looking like I just need a shave and a good haircut
> I really don't know what to do with hair hehe >.<



I like the angle of the glasses shot. YOU may not know what to do with your hair, but I just want to run my fingers all through it!



Jon Blaze said:


> After an hour of working out. "Piff p-piff-piff-pifff... DEAD!" lol  I look high.



All that meat and potato is working for you dude, you're filling out.



QueenB said:


> same shit.
> View attachment 58327
> 
> cropped out the goods.
> View attachment 58328



Cute!



Nice shot Grady! 



succubus_dxb said:


> can't remember if I've posted, or just thought about it... forgive me if I have already
> 
> That's me on the right being very happy and drunk a few weeks ago



Well you definitely look happy 



grandecafe1 said:


> testing webcam & trying out the digital on the run....
> (sorry for the no make up .. eek! ) lol!
> 
> View attachment 58358
> 
> 
> View attachment 58359
> 
> 
> View attachment 58360


The good news is you don't need it! You look fine.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HAHAHAHA! Great pix! Love the aprons! Man that chili looks good!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Are you kidding? You have great lips and that lipstick shade is perfect.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

All we know is that baby can come a gunning' for us any time!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ben from England said:


> I love making friends... (har har har)



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Those are NOT Reese's Peanut Butter cups for the eyes?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Seriously Ben, LOVE the pic! The snowman is freaking awesome! 

(ahem - Haven't been on the boards in a while - forgot how cute you were too!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeckaBoo said:


> ...
> 
> Been awhile since I have posted anything, thought it was about time i got back into the swing of things.
> 
> Me this evening...



WOW BeckaBoo! Gorgeous pic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

krismiss said:


> The Anti-Valentines Face.
> haha.
> Just putting it out there.



HAHAHA! Cute!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Eh, work is boring.



Great picture! I love it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lemonadebrigade said:


> A few new ones. I actually think these look okay for once, haha.



They are more than okay and those glasses are hot on you! 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> .....cut by myself with a pair of kitchen scissors after my appointment at the hair dressers this morning was cancelled.......
> 
> View attachment 58677
> 
> 
> View attachment 58678
> 
> 
> View attachment 58679
> 
> 
> Saved myself 20 quid!



And an excellent job, the cut fits your face nicely!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ROFLMAO! I don't know Daddyoh...I've met Olwen. Are you sure that's enough protection?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

g-squared said:


> This one I took a few days ago, I figured I would take advantage of one of the days where I didn't look like a troll who should live under a bridge and ask people riddles when they try to cross.





kayrae said:


> I want to see your troll picture instead!





g-squared said:


> here




Riddle me this troll boy! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Loving the Warhol-esque montage


----------



## OneWickedAngel

troubadours said:


> View attachment 58810
> 
> 
> View attachment 58809



Love the eyeliner Troub! So envious of you lovelies who can pull it that look off! I always look like a raccoon within five minutes whenever I try it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> recent.



Beautiful profile shot Queen B!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Joy.jpg


Here I am on the far left, next to me is my sister Sarah, and brother Simon, and my sister's twins Brandon and Thomas.

I am not really that tall. I was wearing really high heels, and my sister had to hold my hand while I walked.

We were at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.

Sorry for the small pic. I suck at resizing.


----------



## Tania

Susannah said:


> View attachment 58967
> 
> 
> Here I am on the far left...



Wow, you're gorgeous!  Sweet family shot!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

After hogging damn near a whole page with replies I guess I should at least throw in a couple of shots of moi!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Susannah said:


> View attachment 58967
> 
> 
> Here I am on the far left, next to me is my sister Sarah, and brother Simon, and my sister's twins Brandon and Thomas.
> 
> I am not really that tall. I was wearing really high heels, and my sister had to hold my hand while I walked.
> 
> We were at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the small pic. I suck at resizing.




Aww you look so pretty. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> After hogging damn near a whole page with replies I guess I should at least throw in a couple of shots of moi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.M.G. - is that a...?! Why yes, yes it is!



Nice pic  Looks like you're having loads of fun!


----------



## mszwebs

Susannah said:


> View attachment 58967
> 
> 
> Here I am on the far left, next to me is my sister Sarah, and brother Simon, and my sister's twins Brandon and Thomas.
> 
> I am not really that tall. I was wearing really high heels, and my sister had to hold my hand while I walked.
> 
> We were at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the small pic. I suck at resizing.





Hot DAMN, Shoshie...you look fantastic!!


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> View attachment 58967
> 
> 
> Here I am on the far left, next to me is my sister Sarah, and brother Simon, and my sister's twins Brandon and Thomas.
> 
> I am not really that tall. I was wearing really high heels, and my sister had to hold my hand while I walked.
> 
> We were at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the small pic. I suck at resizing.



*Nice picture Susannah! you look gorgeous and cool as a cucumber in this photo*


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Yesterday at Chuck-E-Cheese's 

View attachment DSC00172.jpg


View attachment DSC00173.jpg


----------



## Adrian

I would make passes at this girl who wears glasses. Nice picture BrownEyedChica.

Adrian


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Adrian said:


> I would make passes at this girl who wears glasses. Nice picture BrownEyedChica.
> 
> Adrian



:blush: thank you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

hmm, I presume one the pictures I posted of myself earlier was censored - - sorry if I offended any one. Let's try that again without the other pic...


----------



## AshleyEileen

My poof was kicking ass and taking names today. 

View attachment poof.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Susannah said:


> View attachment 58967
> 
> 
> Here I am on the far left, next to me is my sister Sarah, and brother Simon, and my sister's twins Brandon and Thomas.
> 
> I am not really that tall. I was wearing really high heels, and my sister had to hold my hand while I walked.
> 
> We were at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the small pic. I suck at resizing.




I ditto Tanya - that is a really nice family shot. I hear you about the super high heels


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Yesterday at Chuck-E-Cheese's



Those self-pics came out great. Considering the lighting in most Chuck-E-Cheese's I'm doubly impressed with and without glasses you look great.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> My poof was kicking ass and taking names today.


 
Hmm, why do I feel I should genuflect to the poof? Love the take-no-prisoner expression


----------



## KnottyOne

New hair cut, well... color at least, let me know what you think


----------



## thatgirl08

I like it!


----------



## Adrian

OneWickedAngel, is it your curves that make you so wicked? A very attractive young lady.

Adrian


----------



## Shosh

Personalized Glitter Graphics

Here is another pic of myself on the far left, my sister Rebecca, and my brother Simon, at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.

This pic is a bit bigger.

My brother looks like mafioso.

PS- Thanks for all the previous compliments from everyone. xoxo


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Susannah said:


> View attachment 58967
> 
> 
> Here I am on the far left, next to me is my sister Sarah, and brother Simon, and my sister's twins Brandon and Thomas.
> 
> I am not really that tall. I was wearing really high heels, and my sister had to hold my hand while I walked.
> 
> We were at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> Sorry for the small pic. I suck at resizing.


 You look wonderful Hon!



OneWickedAngel said:


> After hogging damn near a whole page with replies I guess I should at least throw in a couple of shots of moi!


 Cute 



BrownEyedChica said:


> Yesterday at Chuck-E-Cheese's


Super Cute pics



AshleyEileen said:


> My poof was kicking ass and taking names today.


 I have Poof Envy!



KnottyOne said:


> New hair cut, well... color at least, let me know what you think


I like it. You look good!



Susannah said:


> Personalized Glitter Graphics
> 
> Here is another pic of myself on the far left, my sister Rebecca, and my brother Simon, at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> This pic is a bit bigger.
> 
> My brother looks like mafioso.
> 
> PS- Thanks for all the previous compliments from everyone. xoxo


Another beautiful picture Susannah.


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> New hair cut, well... color at least, let me know what you think



Oooh I like! I like how your locks are a bit curly at the ends too. Sometimes I wish I had dreadlocks.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> New hair cut, well... color at least, let me know what you think



I like it - tres cool. I also like the koi - nice ink - even in reverse . 



Adrian said:


> OneWickedAngel, is it your curves that make you so wicked? A very attractive young lady.
> Adrian



Why thank you Adrian!



Susannah said:


> ...
> This pic is a bit bigger.
> ... .


Great pic Susannah. Love the added glitter.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thanks Ellorins!


----------



## thejuicyone

My boo.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Susannah said:


> Personalized Glitter Graphics
> 
> Here is another pic of myself on the far left, my sister Rebecca, and my brother Simon, at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> This pic is a bit bigger.
> 
> My brother looks like mafioso.
> 
> PS- Thanks for all the previous compliments from everyone. xoxo



You are gorgeous...


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> hmm, I presume one the pictures I posted of myself earlier was censored - - sorry if I offended any one. Let's try that again without the other pic...



Cute picture


----------



## daddyoh70

troubadours said:


> i'm so FAT i ATE it


Awesome!!! I diddunt no you were a hed fedder!



CherchezLaFemme said:


> I was so hungry I tried to eat my kittah!



Oh noooooooooes!!! don't eat the cute kitteh.  Great pic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> My boo.



Really nice pics of you and your Boo Juicy!

ROFL at bottom shot! I love seeing couples being silly together!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> Cute picture



Thanks Luscious!


----------



## Louis KC

thejuicyone said:


> My boo.



He's a lucky bastard!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> hmm, I presume one the pictures I posted of myself earlier was censored - - sorry if I offended any one. Let's try that again without the other pic...




Love this candid shot- you look really good Lady! :bow:


Susannah said:


> Personalized Glitter Graphics
> 
> Here is another pic of myself on the far left, my sister Rebecca, and my brother Simon, at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> This pic is a bit bigger.
> 
> My brother looks like mafioso.
> 
> PS- Thanks for all the previous compliments from everyone. xoxo



It's amazing how much you and your sister look alike- wonderful photo 



thejuicyone said:


> My boo.



You two make a gorgeous couple- Wow! :bow:


----------



## bexy

Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!

I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!

Ignore the messy hair and lack of make up and concentrate on the bumpy goodness 

View attachment 18 weeks and 6 days 3.JPG


View attachment 18 weeks and 6 days 2.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

You look fantastic Bexy!


----------



## bexy

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look fantastic Bexy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Cors

Aw, cute bump! Hope you are feeling as good as you look! <3


----------



## cold comfort

Lovely, Bexy! best wishes to you and the baybay! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

bexy said:


> Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!
> 
> I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!
> 
> Ignore the messy hair and lack of make up and concentrate on the bumpy goodness
> 
> View attachment 59060
> 
> 
> View attachment 59061



You look so beautiful!


----------



## bexy

Cors said:


> Aw, cute bump! Hope you are feeling as good as you look! <3





cold comfort said:


> Lovely, Bexy! best wishes to you and the baybay! :happy:



Aw thanks guys!! I feel pretty ok actually!! Just impatient to get my next scan, which is a week on Monday!


----------



## bexy

Blackjack said:


> You look so beautiful!



(((Beej))) Thank you so much :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love this candid shot- you look really good Lady! :bow:
> ...



Thanks GFE! :kiss2:



bexy said:


> Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!
> 
> I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!



Congratulations Bexy! You look fab!


----------



## mszwebs

Well...this isn't exactly the most recent pic I have... but I recently FOUND it on Facebook lol. It's from this summer, posted by a friend, but I had never seen it before today, so it's recent to me 

View attachment Me Nick and Meggie.jpg


Myself, one of my best friends in the whole world and his wife.


----------



## Shosh

mszwebs said:


> Well...this isn't exactly the most recent pic I have... but I recently FOUND it on Facebook lol. It's from this summer, posted by a friend, but I had never seen it before today, so it's recent to me
> 
> View attachment 59076
> 
> 
> Myself, one of my best friends in the whole world and his wife.



Wow! You are stunning. I love the dress.


----------



## Tanuki

bexy said:


> Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!
> 
> I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!
> 
> Ignore the messy hair and lack of make up and concentrate on the bumpy goodness



Awwwwww hehehehe I love baby bumps, how exiting!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mszwebs said:


> Well...this isn't exactly the most recent pic I have... but I recently FOUND it on Facebook lol. It's from this summer, posted by a friend, but I had never seen it before today, so it's recent to me





Susannah said:


> Wow! You are stunning. I love the dress.




I ditto Shoshie!


----------



## bexy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Congratulations Bexy! You look fab!



Thank you!  



T-Bear said:


> Awwwwww hehehehe I love baby bumps, how exiting!



I know me too, I've got baby mania I swear lol!


----------



## Ivy

bexy said:


> Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!
> 
> I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!
> 
> Ignore the messy hair and lack of make up and concentrate on the bumpy goodness
> 
> View attachment 59060
> 
> 
> View attachment 59061



aw bexy!! you look so cute and SO happy! 



mszwebs said:


> Well...this isn't exactly the most recent pic I have... but I recently FOUND it on Facebook lol. It's from this summer, posted by a friend, but I had never seen it before today, so it's recent to me
> 
> View attachment 59076
> 
> 
> Myself, one of my best friends in the whole world and his wife.


 
you're so puuuuurdy jess!


----------



## addie17

bexy said:


> Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!
> 
> I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!



Congrats Bexy! You look absolutely amazing! I hope your pregnancy is treating you well and you're having fun.


----------



## superodalisque

SEE! it was NOT weight loss surgery!:shocked::batting::doh: (and you know who i mean!) sorry i forgot todays newspaper 

View attachment Picture 20.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

superodalisque said:


> SEE! it was NOT weight loss surgery!:shocked::batting::doh: (and you know who i mean!) sorry i forgot todays newspaper



Awww you look so comfy (and cute! is that a caftan you're wearing) Hope you are feeling better, you lil peach! :kiss2:


----------



## Ivy

superodalisque said:


> SEE! it was NOT weight loss surgery!:shocked::batting::doh: (and you know who i mean!) sorry i forgot todays newspaper



you are absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## superodalisque

Ivy said:


> you are absolutely STUNNING!



so are you! you are darling. i love your haircut and that sweet face. just the right mix.


----------



## superodalisque

bexy said:


> Also posted this on the health board but for those who don't frequent it, here are the first pics of my bump!!
> 
> I am 18 weeks and 6 days, so coming up on 5 months!
> 
> Ignore the messy hair and lack of make up and concentrate on the bumpy goodness
> 
> View attachment 59060
> 
> 
> View attachment 59061



your bump your bump your bump your lovely baby bump! *dances* you look so sweet and happy . you have the mommie glow you can have messy hair. it only makes you cuter.:smitten:


----------



## superodalisque

mszwebs said:


> Well...this isn't exactly the most recent pic I have... but I recently FOUND it on Facebook lol. It's from this summer, posted by a friend, but I had never seen it before today, so it's recent to me
> 
> View attachment 59076
> 
> 
> Myself, one of my best friends in the whole world and his wife.



Jessica Rabbit! you know what i think of that dress. can you say KKKKleavage! sorry about the stutter


----------



## superodalisque

ashmamma84 said:


> Awww you look so comfy (and cute! is that a caftan you're wearing) Hope you are feeling better, you lil peach! :kiss2:



thank you baby i am! i have a cute walk. kinda like a toddler lol. maybe i will be an adult soon. its a dress i bought at alight.com its one of the blueplate dresses. its basically a caftan. it has a hankerchief hem which i don't usually like. when i wear it i feel like a cross between stevie nicks and angela davis. maybe thats why i keep listening to fleetwood mac and raising my hand in the black power sign.


----------



## superodalisque

Susannah said:


> Personalized Glitter Graphics
> 
> Here is another pic of myself on the far left, my sister Rebecca, and my brother Simon, at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> This pic is a bit bigger.
> 
> My brother looks like mafioso.
> 
> PS- Thanks for all the previous compliments from everyone. xoxo



you are such a beautiful woman! just adoreable!


----------



## MamaLisa

Susannah said:


> Personalized Glitter Graphics
> 
> Here is another pic of myself on the far left, my sister Rebecca, and my brother Simon, at my brother Matthew's wedding last weekend.
> 
> This pic is a bit bigger.
> 
> My brother looks like mafioso.
> 
> PS- Thanks for all the previous compliments from everyone. xoxo



Stunning darling! im gonna come visit u soon.. and if ur in melbourne dont forget to drop by... mwah!

this is a pic of me right now:


----------



## Ivy

superodalisque said:


> so are you! you are darling. i love your haircut and that sweet face. just the right mix.



aw shucks! thanks babes! you're too sweet!


----------



## bexy

Ivy said:


> aw bexy!! you look so cute and SO happy!





addie17 said:


> Congrats Bexy! You look absolutely amazing! I hope your pregnancy is treating you well and you're having fun.





superodalisque said:


> your bump your bump your bump your lovely baby bump! *dances* you look so sweet and happy . you have the mommie glow you can have messy hair. it only makes you cuter.:smitten:



Thank you so, so much everyone!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

More recent Me-ness


----------



## Tanuki

Elementary_penguin said:


> *Snip*



OH THE HUGE MANATEE!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

superodalisque said:


> when i wear it i feel like a cross between stevie nicks and angela davis. maybe thats why i keep listening to fleetwood mac and raising my hand in the black power sign.



Don't you LOVE it when you feel like stevie nicks???? I feel all powerful and feminine and sultry all at the same time! LOVE that feeling whenever I hear her music!

Sorry for the sidetrack post........but it had to be said!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> ...
> and if ur in melbourne dont forget to drop by... mwah!
> this is a pic of me right now:



_*Nice self shot MamaLisa - like the glasses.*_


superodalisque said:


> SEE! it was NOT weight loss surgery!:shocked::batting::doh: (and you know who i mean!) sorry i forgot todays newspaper



You look so comfy, you know lazy-Sunday-afternoon-chillin-at-home-ish. 



Elementary_penguin said:


> More recent Me-ness



Elementary cuteness . 
I really like the contrast of the pensive and the playful shots.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Elementary_penguin said:


> More recent Me-ness


Absolutely adorable.


----------



## DJ_S

me out recently, at the rooftop cinema..


----------



## Ivy

i changed my hair recently..


----------



## bexy

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



You so perdy :wubu:


----------



## Tooz

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



I wanna do you so hard.


----------



## None

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



Looks great, very sexy.


----------



## Skaster

DJ_S said:


> me out recently, at the rooftop cinema..



This is a cool Ska-hat, rude boy! But probably you're not waering it with this intention?


----------



## Shosh

View attachment captionit231828I751D32.jpg


Mimi made this pic for me. It made me smile.


----------



## superodalisque

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Don't you LOVE it when you feel like stevie nicks???? I feel all powerful and feminine and sultry all at the same time! LOVE that feeling whenever I hear her music!
> 
> Sorry for the sidetrack post........but it had to be said!
> Hugs, Kara



i do! i love her voice. and indeed it had to be said


----------



## superodalisque

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



i like this new do. and the color is really good with your tatts


----------



## Paul

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



Hey Ivy--a question. What is that on your back? Is that somebody's hand? Inquiring people want to know.


----------



## kayrae

It looks like her feet. Looking gorgeous, Ivy. I'm a big fan of the peacock on your wall.


----------



## Timberwolf

Yep. I count two feet. You may call me Count Count, if you like...


----------



## Ivy

Tooz said:


> I wanna do you so hard.


sign me up! i need me some lovin'.



None said:


> Looks great, very sexy.





bexy said:


> You so perdy :wubu:





superodalisque said:


> i like this new do. and the color is really
> good with your tatts


thank you guys so much!!  




Paul said:


> Hey Ivy--a question. What is that on your back? Is that somebody's hand? Inquiring people want to know.


my feet 



kayrae said:


> It looks like her feet. Looking gorgeous, Ivy. I'm a big fan of the peacock on your wall.


thank you so much, love!


----------



## MamaLisa

IVY.. HOT HUN!:eat2:


----------



## Tanuki

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



Would it be weird if i said i love your hair, love your glasses, love your tattoo and love your look? .... too late i said it anyways~

Beautiful flower, I'll be getting a few Peonys done with my next tattoo, I'll be starting my koi / koi dragon / dragon sleeves and they will have lots of pretty flowers with them ^_^


----------



## thatgirl08

Ivy, your tattoo is absolutely gorgeous. [As are you!]


----------



## Sugar

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



Love, love, LOVE your hair! :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

out the other night- havent posted the full version- not sure if someone wants me to put it up! i'm looking extremely happy...it might have had something to do with the litre of alcohol in my system.... 

View attachment [email protected]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> out the other night- havent posted the full version- not sure if someone wants me to put it up! i'm looking extremely happy...it might have had something to do with the litre of alcohol in my system....



If only I looked this good when litre-ed up! Okay I'll bite - what's going on in the full version that you don't want to show us - huh? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Suze

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..


you're so hot!


....and i'm so creepy eh


----------



## thatgirl08

succubus_dxb said:


> out the other night- havent posted the full version- not sure if someone wants me to put it up! i'm looking extremely happy...it might have had something to do with the litre of alcohol in my system....



You look adorable!


----------



## MamaLisa

succubus_dxb said:


> out the other night- havent posted the full version- not sure if someone wants me to put it up! i'm looking extremely happy...it might have had something to do with the litre of alcohol in my system....




of course u can put it up hun! 

looking stunning darling! as always !!!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Had so much fun today with Sweet&Fat.  Just love her!:wubu:
View attachment DSCN0404.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Had so much fun today with Sweet&Fat.  Just love her!:wubu:



You two just look like you were having a great time. Wonderful pic!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

My 'seductive' look.  

View attachment DSCI0074.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Had so much fun today with Sweet&Fat.  Just love her!:wubu:
> View attachment 59272



She really is a truly wonderful woman, hope you guys had fun


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lemonadebrigade said:


> My 'seductive' look.



Nice! LUV it!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice! LUV it!



Haha, thanks.


----------



## Paul

You both look adorable Jenn.


URTalking2Jenn said:


> Had so much fun today with Sweet&Fat.  Just love her!:wubu:
> View attachment 59272


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Okay- I have been away from here FOREVER so here goes:


----------



## MamaLisa

so many hotties in this thread.. girls and guys... 

shame im a million miles away! 

note to self - GO TO THE STATES!!! lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac

A few pics from yesterday ... 

View attachment me3.JPG


View attachment me4.JPG


View attachment me2.JPG


----------



## CleverBomb

Flyin Lilac said:


> A few pics from yesterday ...


You look splendid -- by that I mean, more so than usual. 

-Rusty


----------



## Ivy

MamaLisa said:


> IVY.. HOT HUN!:eat2:


thanks hunnypoo! i think you are pretty much the most adorable thing ever!! 



T-Bear said:


> Would it be weird if i said i love your hair, love your glasses, love your tattoo and love your look? .... too late i said it anyways~
> 
> Beautiful flower, I'll be getting a few Peonys done with my next tattoo, I'll be starting my koi / koi dragon / dragon sleeves and they will have lots of pretty flowers with them ^_^


aw, thank you sir. peonies are some of my most favorite flowers! my mom planted hundreds in her gardens surrounding the house i grew up in. also, i am a fan of those white glasses you're wearing in your profile picture! 




thatgirl08 said:


> Ivy, your tattoo is absolutely gorgeous. [As are you!]


thanks sugapie. i think you are a goddamn bombshell!



Lucky said:


> Love, love, LOVE your hair! :wubu:





susieQ said:


> you're so hot!
> 
> 
> ....and i'm so creepy eh



well, as long as you're up front about it.  and thank you!


----------



## KHayes666

Flyin Lilac said:


> A few pics from yesterday ...



That's really cool, especially the last pic, great smile


----------



## Ivy

URTalking2Jenn said:


> Had so much fun today with Sweet&Fat.  Just love her!:wubu:
> View attachment 59272



you gals are just too darn adorable.



succubus_dxb said:


> out the other night- havent posted the full version- not sure if someone wants me to put it up! i'm looking extremely happy...it might have had something to do with the litre of alcohol in my system....


you're so pretty! put up the full version!!



lemonadebrigade said:


> My 'seductive' look.


hehe adorable! adorableeee!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Ivy said:


> hehe adorable! adorableeee!



Thanks.


----------



## sully57

lemonadebrigade said:


> My 'seductive' look.


Very sexy secretary. Emphasis on sexy.


----------



## lemonadebrigade

sully57 said:


> Very sexy secretary. Emphasis on sexy.



Why thank you.


----------



## Tooz

Flyin Lilac said:


> A few pics from yesterday ...



We neeeeed to do lunch!


----------



## Lani

It;s me the newbie... Be kind:kiss2:


----------



## furious styles

taken literally moments ago. squint hard enough and you might see dims in my glasses.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lani said:


> It;s me the newbie... Be kind:kiss2:


 
Aloha Lani! You're lovely! Welcome to the Dim Boards!



furious styles said:


> taken literally moments ago. squint hard enough and you might see dims in my glasses.


 
*:smitten:Furiously *smitten:smitten:!


----------



## MamaLisa

Ivy said:


> you gals are just too darn adorable.
> 
> 
> you're so pretty! put up the full version!!
> 
> 
> hehe adorable! adorableeee!




i think she is waiting on me so ill put the full version up: lol


----------



## MamaLisa

OOOPS! i posted the wrong one.. this is the one 

:blush:


----------



## Shosh

MamaLisa said:


> OOOPS! i posted the wrong one.. this is the one
> 
> :blush:



Gorgeous pic of you both. Was this at a Melbourne meetup?


----------



## MamaLisa

Nah.. we hit the town saturday nite.. had a blast at my best friends club...

next weekend im comin 2 visit u sus!


----------



## Shosh

MamaLisa said:


> Nah.. we hit the town saturday nite.. had a blast at my best friends club...
> 
> next weekend im comin 2 visit u sus!



Yay! It may not be as exciting as a nightclub, here in the country.

I am off to Torquay in the morning. Yay again.


----------



## _overture

here's a new one! got the hair chopped just a few weeks back. 

View attachment Photo 32.jpg


----------



## Lani

Thank you so much 1 wyked anGel


----------



## QueenB

_overture said:


> here's a new one! got the hair chopped just a few weeks back.



haha you look like my good friend erik. :happy:


----------



## shazz2602

Me last night having a meal out for my birthday! 

View attachment n797550014_5885417_2102289[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_5885415_2893899[1].jpg


----------



## Diego

KnottyOne said:


> New hair cut, well... color at least, let me know what you think



Ohhhh man! This guy is too much good looking.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

shazz2602 said:


> Me last night having a meal out for my birthday!


 
:happy:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!:happy:


----------



## Paul

shazz2602 said:


> Me last night having a meal out for my birthday!




Happy Birthday. You look especially happy--I love your eyes, so pretty and your hair is to die for.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ivy said:


> i changed my hair recently..



Your hair is fabulous!


----------



## None

And they call me weapon X, or an Oil man.


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin




----------



## Suze

None said:


> And they call me weapon X, or an Oil man.



*points and laugh*

you're the Top Referred guy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

None said:


> And they call me weapon X, or an Oil man.









​



Penguin: So awesome to put a face to the name! And what a beautiful face!


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Penguin: So awesome to put a face to the name! And what a beautiful face!



you are too sweet. thank you so much!


----------



## cold comfort

susieQ said:


> *points and laugh*
> 
> you're the Top Referred guy!



i have thought this was the most hilarious thing to come out of the forum for months now. thank you for agreeing. 

:bow:


----------



## Suze

cold comfort said:


> i have thought this was the most hilarious thing to come out of the forum for months now. thank you for agreeing.
> 
> :bow:


i'm not sure he does


----------



## furious styles

None said:


> And they call me weapon X, or an Oil man.



i have like .. penis envy, but for your hair.


----------



## None

susieQ said:


> i'm not sure he does



My humiliation is something that I can go along with.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.  

View attachment Picture 14.jpg


----------



## Ivy

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.




hello stud!


----------



## QueenB

furious styles said:


> taken literally moments ago. squint hard enough and you might see dims in my glasses.



we'll fuck RIGHHT NOW, aight?


----------



## MamaLisa

i took this pic yesterday.. i pretty much had just woken up lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.


Oh....goodness....pardon me while I pass out.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.



*WHOA! Look at those lips! *

(Oh crap! Did I just gasp that out loud? Oh yes - I did!)


----------



## Punkin1024

It's been a while since I've posted a picture in here...so here ya go! Taken on our front porch today. As always, I'm squinting because of the sunlight, so you can't see my eyes.  

View attachment Ella, front porch 2, March 1, 2009.jpg


----------



## Ivy

MamaLisa said:


> i took this pic yesterday.. i pretty much had just woken up lol



adorable!! you have the cutest belly!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me just before we left to go to the Mardi Gras party last night


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.



Very hot and I must agree....






although I think you look better in a fedora than I do.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> i think she is waiting on me so ill put the full version up: lol
> 
> OOOPS! i posted the wrong one.. this is the one



Either shot you BOTH look great!



MamaLisa said:


> i took this pic yesterday.. i pretty much had just woken up lol



There's something to be said for that just rolled out of bed look . Wait you have drums in your bedroom?! Rock-on! Give new meaning to "I'll be banging in my room for a bit!" 



Punkin1024 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted a picture in here...so here ya go! Taken on our front porch today. As always, I'm squinting because of the sunlight, so you can't see my eyes.



Nice shot. Get us an indoor shot so we can see those eyes! 



luscious_lulu said:


> Me just before we left to go to the Mardi Gras party last night



Don't know which I lurve more - the boobage or the lashes! :eat2:



yourpersonalpenguin said:


> Very hot and I must agree....
> although I think you look better in a fedora than I do.



Penguin stop! You are so _rocking _that fedora woman!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luscious_lulu said:


> Me just before we left to go to the Mardi Gras party last night



OooOoOoOOO that sounds like a great time! How was the party? You looked great


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Punkin1024 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted a picture in here...so here ya go! Taken on our front porch today. As always, I'm squinting because of the sunlight, so you can't see my eyes.



Punkin, you look great in that jacket! Love this pic


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Punkin, you look great in that jacket! Love this pic



I also love the style, Punkin! Woot woot.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OooOoOoOOO that sounds like a great time! How was the party? You looked great



Thanks!

The party was great! I'm tired today!


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> Either shot you BOTH look great!
> 
> Don't know which I lurve more - the boobage or the lashes! :eat2:



Thanks!:blush:


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> Either shot you BOTH look great!
> 
> 
> 
> There's something to be said for that just rolled out of bed look . Wait you have drums in your bedroom?! Rock-on! Give new meaning to "I'll be banging in my room for a bit!"
> 
> 
> !



Thank you Angel..trust u to say something nice u sexy beast u!

succabus is a stunner isnt she??? we had a ball that nite.. can u tell by the look on our faces?? 

ok the rolled out of bed look hahahhahaha yeah.. not taking that any further lol

yeah i have drums but that is my lounge room.. the banging in my room is strictly limited to people not instruments hahahahahahha


----------



## succubus_dxb

MamaLisa said:


> succabus is a stunner isnt she??? we had a ball that nite.. can u tell by the look on our faces??



you're too kind


----------



## Suze

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get *ME * to ask for your number.



for fucks... i said i wasn't interested.
 
stop. calling. me. 






;P


----------



## bmann0413

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.



Dude, that Indiana Jones fedora is one of the best things to EVER happen to me. lol


----------



## Punkin1024

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice shot. Get us an indoor shot so we can see those eyes!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Punkin, you look great in that jacket! Love this pic





Fascinita said:


> I also love the style, Punkin! Woot woot.



Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Jon Blaze

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> Very hot and I must agree....
> 
> 
> although I think you look better in a fedora than I do.



WHAT? YOU FREAKING LIAR!


----------



## g-squared

This ones a few days old, I shaved my neckbeard since then.


----------



## Cors

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.



Oooo, handsome!


----------



## kayrae

Is that crazy Joaquin Phoneix on your avatar? He is being so weird right now.


----------



## g-squared

kayrae said:


> Is that crazy Joaquin Phoneix on your avatar? He is being so weird right now.



It sure as peas is. Its actually the wallpaper on my cellphone too, I laugh everytime i see it.


----------



## None

kayrae said:


> Is that crazy Joaquin Phoneix on your avatar? He is being so weird right now.



My friend said he thinks I should go with the crazy Joaquin look, I figure it could be a good idea.


----------



## kayrae

None, only if you post your Joaquin Phoenix look-alike pics on DIMs. Otherwise, noooo. I suggest continuing your DragonBall Z look.


----------



## marlowegarp

Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo... 

View attachment sany0008.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa

marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...



what a cutie


----------



## mszwebs

marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...



Tim, I really dig the facial hair 

See ya in the Jerze.


----------



## Ivy

marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...



hello dreamboat. toot toot!


----------



## marlowegarp

Aww! Thanks everybody! Joi-Zee! Joi-zee!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...


 


MamaLisa said:


> what a cutie


 


Ivy said:


> hello dreamboat. toot toot!


 
*Mmm, I concur! *

*See you in Jersey - you'll be decent sized then!*


----------



## BigCutieSasha

marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...



Ok, Im going to resize the photos for you next time. lol So where is the helmet photo???


----------



## marlowegarp

No one wants to see that! And please do. I don't know why Myspace is so easy for me yet Dims turns me into a confused old man.


----------



## ashmamma84

It be me!!!


----------



## elle camino

^^hay grrl^^


also:


----------



## Ivy

ashmamma84 said:


> It be me!!!


you are so damn pretty!! you always look so happy and alive.




elle camino said:


> ^^hay grrl^^
> 
> 
> also:


you are so purrrdy. also, i love love love your green dress!


----------



## elle camino

thanks sweetpea. 
also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:




mirror + flash - check.
camera pout - double check.
gratuitous cleav - check.
hair stuck in lipgloss - check!

it's basically all there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

g-squared said:


> It sure as peas is. Its actually the wallpaper on my cellphone too, I laugh everytime i see it.


What movie is that from?



marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...



Amazing....looks just like your avatar!  



ashmamma84 said:


> It be me!!!



It be gawwww jous........ 



elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



You are always va-va-va-voom lovely, Lady  :bow:


----------



## ashmamma84

Ivy said:


> you are so damn pretty!! you always look so happy and alive.


thank you, sugah!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It be gawwww jous........


awww, fairy you make me blush :wubu:




elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



sex pot.


----------



## marlowegarp

Gratuitous cleav?! Could such a thing truly exist? You're looking lovely as always.



elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ashmamma84 said:


> It be me!!!



Lovely. :wubu: Just lovely. :wubu: :wubu:



elle camino said:


> ^^hay grrl^^
> 
> 
> also:



I love this shade of green on you, Elle. Extremely flattering.



elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



Haha. I thought I was the only person who always got their hair stuck in their lipgloss. I'm so glad to know I'm not alone. :bow:


----------



## Ivy

elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



hahahaha you are HEAVEN ON THE INTERNET. ps- nice jugs.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ivy said:


> hahahaha you are HEAVEN ON THE INTERNET. ps- nice jugs.



New animal related necklace--check.

From spider to owl to octopus. The Elle Camino Cleavage Chronicles.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ashmamma84 said:


> It be me!!!



_*And you be looking good girl!*_



elle camino said:


> ^^hay grrl^^
> also:



_*Now why do you two look like you are totally up to no good?! LOL!*_



elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



_*Better hair than say -- lint? If only all camwhores looked so good Elle! *_


----------



## stillblessed23

ashmamma84 said:


> It be me!!!



You are so pretty and I love love love your hair!


----------



## stillblessed23

elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



I love that striped top you are wearing elle and your hair looks so flawless. This is a very flattering picture of you!


----------



## stillblessed23

Ok this is from my friend's going away party last night. It took me five minutes to get the candles together on this cake because I was trying to spell out celebrate and kept coming up with a leftover E lol. I'm only going to school tolearn how to teach your kids lol. In my defense I was running on four hours of sleep. 

View attachment cake.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

ashmamma84 said:


> It be me!!!



Very nice! :wubu:


----------



## tattooU

marlowegarp said:


> No one wants to see that! And please do. I don't know why Myspace is so easy for me yet Dims turns me into a confused old man.



Oh yes they do!! It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh, My Word, such BEAUTIFUL People in this thread! 

..What the hell do we need hollywood for, again? 



Here is my Latest Photo's. Don't Pay Any Attention to the disgustingness of my back porch.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Elle: * I LOVE Your hair, SO MUCH!

*Ashmamma: *I Love your smile! SO Pretty!

*StillBlessed:* Adorable! Your expression is priceless! 


o__o there are just so many freaking gorgeous people! I simply cannot compliement you all, Can I? 


To Everyone: 
AMAZING! GORGEOUS! FANTASTIC! HANDSOME! BEAUTIFUL! <33333
Keep Posting! I Love this thread. X3


----------



## succubus_dxb

marlowegarp said:


> Ta-da! I've beaten you, tiny Dims photo dingus! Except if I'd beaten it I'd be able to figure out how to post a decent sized photo...



oh lawdddd lawd lawd. hellooo...


----------



## george83




----------



## MamaLisa

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, My Word, such BEAUTIFUL People in this thread!
> 
> ..What the hell do we need hollywood for, again?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Latest Photo's. Don't Pay Any Attention to the disgustingness of my back porch.



Ur exactly right hun.. and what a cutie u are!!! :blush:


----------



## MamaLisa

Ivy said:


> hahahaha you are HEAVEN ON THE INTERNET. ps- nice jugs.



I 2nd that lovely! just gorgeous!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stillblessed23 said:


> Ok this is from my friend's going away party last night.
> _*...snip...*
> _ I'm only going to school tolearn how to teach your kids lol. In my defense I was running on four hours of sleep.


 
We should all look so good sleep deprived! 



Your Plump Princess said:


> _*...snip...*
> _Here is my Latest Photo's. Don't Pay Any Attention to the disgustingness of my back porch.


 
*Back porch?! We don' need no be lookin' at no stinkin' back porch when there's the loveliness of you front and center! *

*Don't know why - but I love the classic look of the smoking black & white.*



Nice pic! Love the sweatshirt (TMNT - ahh the memories!)


----------



## Suze

Jon Blaze said:


> Very nice! :wubu:


that's it! 
you're dumped! 

*changes FB status*




haha, i'm totally taking this joke too far ain't i?


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Me in my new favourite top. 

View attachment DSCI0051.JPG


View attachment DSCI0064.JPG


----------



## Your Plump Princess

=D Thanks a ton MamaLisa and WickedAngel 


Oi! 

Lemon!!

THAT SHIRT, IS, ADORABLE ON YOU! It goes with your eyes sooo well! =3


George: You Look Tired and Scruffly.. O_O And Tall.... You Look, Really Really Tall.. 
I'm Jealous! I Want to look Tall..


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.



love the necklaces, where did you get it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm not elle, but I believe I recognize that as an Olivia necklace our own Tina made. 

Dims thread with some of her jewelry in it
Adorn Me Etsy Store
Direct Link to Olivia

I don't work for Tina, I swear....lol. I just love her stuff! 

(And Elle, please correct me if that's not where you got it! )


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm not elle, but I believe I recognize that as an Olivia necklace our own Tina made.
> 
> Dims thread with some of her jewelry in it
> Adorn Me Etsy Store
> Direct Link to Olivia
> 
> I don't work for Tina, I swear....lol. I just love her stuff!
> 
> (And Elle, please correct me if that's not where you got it! )



This was the right place. Thanks!


----------



## Sugar

Nothing fancy...but for those of you with bangs, what do you do when they start growing out and you don't plan on cutting them? I just brush them aside but I'm not sold on that look...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm kind of a fan of the look where they're pulled back and clipped, if they're long enough to do that:


----------



## kayrae

That's what I do, too, and I feel the same way. I just need to learn how to cut my own bangs really.


----------



## Sugar

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm kind of a fan of the look where they're pulled back and clipped, if they're long enough to do that:



I may try that...thanks, pumpkin!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lucky said:


> Nothing fancy...but for those of you with bangs, what do you do when they start growing out and you don't plan on cutting them? I just brush them aside but I'm not sold on that look...



Sarah, you are sooooooo cuteeeee :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I took this a bit ago and thought this came out cute argh I bought photoshop elements to shrink sizes and this wont shrink. I wish it was the old photoshop I had.

*Edit* I figured it out! 

View attachment Rachelcar1.jpg


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Picture of me at the park in September.I cannot wait for spring! 

View attachment n1281108802_130524_4307.jpg


----------



## Sugar

Jon Blaze said:


> Sarah, you are sooooooo cuteeeee :wubu:




:blush: Thanks sweet cheeks!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Lucky said:


> Nothing fancy...but for those of you with bangs, what do you do when they start growing out and you don't plan on cutting them? I just brush them aside but I'm not sold on that look...



The bangs to the side are cute! When I grew out my bangs I use to just get a cute/sparkly clip and pull them back or to the side...


----------



## MamaLisa

Jon Blaze said:


> Sarah, you are sooooooo cuteeeee :wubu:



I 2nd that


----------



## GWARrior

went to goth night at the gay bar with my bff! i decided to go as gothy as i could. 











YAY NEW SUNGLASSES!


----------



## Malarkey

_overture said:


> here's a new one! got the hair chopped just a few weeks back.



haha.....i love this "stank face" you've got,lol


----------



## marlowegarp

GWARrior said:


> went to goth night at the gay bar with my bff! i decided to go as gothy as i could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY NEW SUNGLASSES!



There's a goth night at a gay bar in Western MA? I guess it's not 2006 anymore...


----------



## bexy

GWARrior said:


> went to goth night at the gay bar with my bff! i decided to go as gothy as i could.
> *piccies snipped*



Ooooh cuteness. Me likee!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lucky said:


> Nothing fancy...but for those of you with bangs, what do you do when they start growing out and you don't plan on cutting them? I just brush them aside but I'm not sold on that look...



_*Lucky you're so adorable!*_



Famouslastwords said:


> I took this a bit ago and thought this came out cute argh I bought photoshop elements to shrink sizes and this wont shrink. I wish it was the old photoshop I had.
> *Edit* I figured it out!



_*Nice pic FLW! *_



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Picture of me at the park in September.I cannot wait for spring!



_*I'm so with you on waiting for spring, *__*Megan. C*__*ome on already!*_ 




GWARrior said:


> went to goth night at the gay bar with my bff! i decided to go as gothy as i could.
> YAY NEW SUNGLASSES!



_* @ the new glasses pic! Say "CHEEEESE"!*_


----------



## BBWModel

Good God! I still want your Ta Tas!





elle camino said:


> thanks sweetpea.
> also i took this today and i find it pretty lol since it's like a greatest hits of the internet camwhore repertoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror + flash - check.
> camera pout - double check.
> gratuitous cleav - check.
> hair stuck in lipgloss - check!
> 
> it's basically all there.


----------



## xMissxLaurax

Picture taken earlier... 

View attachment new0.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

xMissxLaurax said:


> Picture taken earlier...



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Cors

xMissxLaurax said:


> Picture taken earlier...



So pretty!


----------



## GWARrior

marlowegarp said:


> There's a goth night at a gay bar in Western MA? I guess it's not 2006 anymore...



Its Northampton baby! Its called Haven, every Tuesday night at Diva's night club( right beneath the Sheriff's office. haha). So much fun, but I like gay nights better.


----------



## DJ_S

Taken yesterday at an art show;


----------



## Jon Blaze

DJ_S said:


> Taken yesterday at an art show;



Real smoove :bow:


----------



## DJ_S

Jon Blaze said:


> Real smoove :bow:




Thanks bro!


----------



## QueenB

DJ_S said:


> Taken yesterday at an art show;



love the background and your outfit, sir.


----------



## DJ_S

QueenB said:


> love the background and your outfit, sir.



Why Thank you Queen B

Yeah the background shot was suggested by a dear friend, we where at an art show.


----------



## MamaLisa

ur a looker ... ill give u that sach.


----------



## DJ_S

MamaLisa said:


> ur a looker ... ill give u that sach.




thanks Lisa.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

GWARrior said:


> Its Northampton baby! Its called Haven, every Tuesday night at Diva's night club( right beneath the Sheriff's office. haha). So much fun, but I like gay nights better.


OMG - that's hilarious.  I've been to Divas. I graduated from Smith in 07.


----------



## Tracy

Took this pic this morning after getting ready for work. I have never posted a full body pic. A little nervous! :blush: 

View attachment fullpic.jpg


----------



## appull

GWARrior said:


> went to goth night at the gay bar with my bff! i decided to go as gothy as i could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY NEW SUNGLASSES!



Oh, wow. You're adorable.


----------



## Saxphon

xMissxLaurax said:


> Picture taken earlier...



Correction ........ A BEAUTIFUL picture taken earlier. We all need to make sure our facts are straight (smile).


----------



## DJ_S

Jon Blaze said:


> I won't say that you should always wear a fedora if you have access to one, but even the crappiest ones can get a girl to ask for your number.





Smooth Operator!





Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh, My Word, such BEAUTIFUL People in this thread!
> 
> ..What the hell do we need hollywood for, again?
> 
> Here is my Latest Photo's. Don't Pay Any Attention to the disgustingness of my back porch.




Indeed who needs Hollywood. Subtle and smokin! 



Lucky said:


> Nothing fancy...but for those of you with bangs, what do you do when they start growing out and you don't plan on cutting them? I just brush them aside but I'm not sold on that look...




Dosn't have to be fancy, Lucky...Just keep doing what your doing! 





Famouslastwords said:


> I took this a bit ago and thought this came out cute argh I bought photoshop elements to shrink sizes and this wont shrink. I wish it was the old photoshop I had.
> 
> *Edit* I figured it out!



Cute as




xMissxLaurax said:


> Picture taken earlier...




Nice 



Tracy said:


> Took this pic this morning after getting ready for work. I have never posted a full body pic. A little nervous! :blush:




You have nothing to be nervous about Tracy, looking good!


----------



## KHayes666

GWARrior said:


> went to goth night at the gay bar with my bff! i decided to go as gothy as i could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY NEW SUNGLASSES!



gotta love the blue eyes, represent! lol


----------



## GhostFace_Chilla

I Like'ad Juice!!! lmao



T'was a good day of skiin lol

just a random


----------



## MamaLisa

Very cute Chilla :happy:


----------



## MamaLisa

Me and my little sister getting up to mischief last weekend.. she is the love of my life! :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG - that's hilarious.  I've been to Divas. I graduated from Smith in 07.



Oh sweet! Then perhaps you know the really HOT bartender, Joe. I would go just to order drinks from him alllll night. :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

GWARrior said:


> Oh sweet! Then perhaps you know the really HOT bartender, Joe. I would go just to order drinks from him alllll night. :eat2:


No, but I'm sorry I missed him.


----------



## GWARrior

appull said:


> Oh, wow. You're adorable.



i know  thanks!



KHayes666 said:


> gotta love the blue eyes, represent! lol



they do look blue, dont they? they're normally more greenish but either color is aiight with me!


----------



## Aurora1

Ok, so these maybe be a few months old but I promise to come up with some new ones sooooooooon! 

BOOBAGE!! 

View attachment 2272629585_8fac62d579_m.jpg


SEXYTIIIIIIIIME

View attachment 2205393800_5878c38954_m.jpg


TO CURL OR NOT TO CURL??

View attachment 2200870232_5351ebe840_m.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Sometimes a man just isn't worthy. :bow:


----------



## TygerKitty

*waves* hello there 

View attachment IMG00015.jpg


----------



## TygerKitty

Aurora1 said:


> Ok, so these maybe be a few months old but I promise to come up with some new ones sooooooooon!
> 
> BOOBAGE!!
> 
> View attachment 59806
> 
> 
> SEXYTIIIIIIIIME
> 
> View attachment 59807
> 
> 
> TO CURL OR NOT TO CURL??
> 
> View attachment 59808



Um helloooooo you are freakin gorgeous either way!


----------



## Aurora1

TygerKitty said:


> *waves* hello there



TigerKitty I just have on word for ya.....MEEEEAAAAAWWWWRRRHHH!


----------



## bmann0413

This reminds me, I need to take new pictures of myself. Question is, will anyone care to see them?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Date Night


----------



## bmann0413

MisticalMisty said:


> Date Night



Awww, our pretty little Misty is dating! They grow up so fast. lol

Oh, and since some of you have been wondering... I do have a "girlfriend" now, even if she is in Florida. Some of you have been wondering what she looks like, so here she is!







She's cute, huh?


----------



## TygerKitty

Aurora1 said:


> TigerKitty I just have on word for ya.....MEEEEAAAAAWWWWRRRHHH!



Hahaha! meeeeeeeeeeeeeeOw back at ya sista!


----------



## vardon_grip

Aurora1 said:


> Ok, so these maybe be a few months old but I promise to come up with some new ones sooooooooon!



You look terrific in all of the pix!


----------



## TygerKitty

I got my haircut yesterday soooooooo here's a new pic! 

View attachment Shrunken Stripes.jpg


----------



## TygerKitty

I got my haircut yesterday soooooooo here's a new pic!


----------



## LisaInNC

Yes Diandra, you look fantastic in your pics. So nice to see someone who doesnt airbrush their double chin out of all of his opps I mean her pics.


----------



## TygerKitty

Oops didn't realize I double posted... was having internet troubles!


----------



## MamaLisa

MisticalMisty said:


> Date Night



GORGEOUS DARLING! :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

MamaLisa said:


> GORGEOUS DARLING! :happy:


Isn't she, though?

Then again, i've seen you post some good photos yourself, which gives your opinion some weight -- after all, it takes one to know one. 

-Rusty


----------



## MamaLisa

CleverBomb said:


> Isn't she, though?
> 
> Then again, i've seen you post some good photos yourself, which gives your opinion some weight -- after all, it takes one to know one.
> 
> -Rusty



:blush: :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty

MamaLisa said:


> GORGEOUS DARLING! :happy:





CleverBomb said:


> Isn't she, though?
> 
> Then again, i've seen you post some good photos yourself, which gives your opinion some weight -- after all, it takes one to know one.
> 
> -Rusty



Thanks you guys


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MisticalMisty said:


> Date Night


That is a very flattering dress on you, Misty! I like the color, and the dress is the perfect shape for an apple, IMHO.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

from a few weeks ago:





I'm the blonde. I don't wear glasses...I just like stealing other peoples and wearing them 








Yeah, I was pretty drunk :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is a very flattering dress on you, Misty! I like the color, and the dress is the perfect shape for an apple, IMHO.



Thanks Ginny


----------



## ahtnamas

I gave up my hermit status for the weekend


----------



## MamaLisa

ItsLikeRachel said:


> from a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the blonde. I don't wear glasses...I just like stealing other peoples and wearing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was pretty drunk :doh:



WHAT A CUTIE!!! HOT:kiss2:


----------



## Adrian

These are a couple of pictures taken at my son's wedding on March 01, 2009. Having a tux on, I feel like Lil' Abner going to the big city!

Adrian 

View attachment Adrian.3-1-09_E-m.jpg


View attachment Hugh&Adrian_E-m.jpg


----------



## tioobs

MisticalMisty said:


> Date Night


You are lovely. You seem to get a good date last night LOL
Kisses


----------



## Tad

Adrian said:


> These are a couple of pictures taken at my son's wedding on March 01, 2009. Having a tux on, I feel like Lil' Abner going to the big city!



Lucky bride, if your son has anything like your genetics! Looking very sharp


----------



## mpls_girl26

Some pictures from my recent (but much too short) vacation to Arizona/California. Me and my guy. 

View attachment Picture 016.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Camphone pic at the soul-crushing job.


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> Camphone pic at the soul-crushing job.




Cutie! :wubu:


----------



## furious styles

queenb's apartment


----------



## Fascinita

Adrian said:


> These are a couple of pictures taken at my son's wedding on March 01, 2009. Having a tux on, I feel like Lil' Abner going to the big city!
> 
> Adrian



Looking great in the tux, Adrian.



Blackjack said:


> Camphone pic at the soul-crushing job.



Looking equally good in the cap.


----------



## protuberance

Drunk and moments away from singing "Barbie Girl" on karaoke night. It was taken three days ago.


----------



## Proner

Yesterday before going to work. 

View attachment 029.JPG


View attachment 030.JPG


View attachment 031.JPG


----------



## supersoup

protuberance said:


> Drunk and moments away from singing "Barbie Girl" on karaoke night. It was taken three days ago.



this is full of all sorts of win.


----------



## protuberance

supersoup said:


> this is full of all sorts of win.



Thank you very much.


----------



## QueenB

furious styles said:


> queenb's apartment



mmm. sup
a;lskjfa;l


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Adrian said:


> These are a couple of pictures taken at my son's wedding on March 01, 2009. Having a tux on, I feel like Lil' Abner going to the big city!


_*Adrian - a man can never go wrong in a tux (except maybe MAYBE when working on his car engine )!*_



Blackjack said:


> Camphone pic at the soul-crushing job.


_*Seriously deep dark mysterious eyes BlackJack. Pray tell the mysterious kept there...
*_ 


furious styles said:


> queenb's apartment


_*Furious - with a respectful nod to QueenB, a pleasure as always .*_



protuberance said:


> Drunk and moments away from singing "Barbie Girl" on karaoke night. It was taken three days ago.


_*Barbie Girl huh? Even drunk you're cute!*_



Proner said:


> Yesterday before going to work.


_*Nice set of pix Proner. 

*_


mpls_girl26 said:


> Some pictures from my recent (but much too short) vacation to Arizona/California. Me and my guy.


_*Are vacations ever long enough? You two make a good looking couple!*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

_*Taken just after I got home from work...*_


----------



## succubus_dxb

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Taken just after I got home from work...*_



that blue is a great colour and you, AND you're a fan of Alex Grey? fantastic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> that blue is a great colour and you, AND you're a fan of Alex Grey? fantastic!



Thanks S_dxb! 
I'd rep you for immediately recognizing Alex Grey's work, but I've apparently repped you recently and it won't let me do it again. So I'll :bow: instead.


----------



## AshleyEileen

These are from the past few days. 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 0310092224.jpg


View attachment 0309091707.jpg


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

MamaLisa said:


> WHAT A CUTIE!!! HOT:kiss2:



:blush::blush:
Don't hear that much!
Thanks


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> These are from the past few days.



You always take some great pictures woman and I so love the shape of your brows!


----------



## Jon Blaze

AshleyEileen said:


> These are from the past few days.



HOT HOT HOT!! :wubu:


----------



## protuberance

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Barbie Girl huh? Even drunk you're cute!*_



Thank you. You're cute, yourself.


----------



## BBWModel

K....you need to show me how to do my eyeshadow like that! LOL

:bow:



AshleyEileen said:


> These are from the past few days.


----------



## AshleyEileen

OneWickedAngel said:


> You always take some great pictures woman and I so love the shape of your brows!



:blush:

Thanks, lady! It used to get creeped out by the brow comments, but I'm over it now. =]



Jon Blaze said:


> HOT HOT HOT!! :wubu:


 
:wubu::wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

BBWModel said:


> K....you need to show me how to do my eyeshadow like that! LOL
> 
> :bow:



In all honesty, I use my fingers. :blush:


----------



## KnottyOne

Yea, we are hot ^_-


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking good!

I have a few new ones to share I finally got them off my phone..

Cold day in Fl was like 40 that day..












Got my tongue re-pierced this last Saturday and this was taken right after I got it done..


----------



## succubus_dxb

I went and had all my hair cut off and my lip pierced- results= 

View attachment makeover.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, we are hot ^_-


_*Well the two of you definitely redefine "smokin'!" Love the smoke capture.*_



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone is looking good!
> I have a few new ones to share I finally got them off my phone..
> Cold day in Fl was like 40 that day..
> Got my tongue re-pierced this last Saturday and this was taken right after I got it done..


_*You are so darling! Love the closeup of face where we can see those amazing eyes.
*_


succubus_dxb said:


> I went and had all my hair cut off and my lip pierced- results=



_*Oh my - LOVE the sultry results!*_


----------



## QueenB

sort of pictures. links to them:

http://www.piterwilson-toys.com/wcsmt2/player/28096/

http://www.piterwilson-toys.com/wcsmt2/player/28095/

he's driving back home at the moment... i miss him already.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> sort of pictures. links to them:
> 
> http://www.piterwilson-toys.com/wcsmt2/player/28096/
> 
> http://www.piterwilson-toys.com/wcsmt2/player/28095/
> 
> he's driving back home at the moment... i miss him already.



Those are really cute QueenB; you and Furious look so damn good together.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> I went and had all my hair cut off and my lip pierced- results=


Cute.. my brother has both sides of his lips done.



OneWickedAngel said:


> _*.*_
> _*You are so darling! Love the closeup of face where we can see those amazing eyes.
> *_


Thank You.. Yeah they came out really good in that picture. One of my favs.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Those are really cute QueenB; you and Furious look so damn good together.


Aww so cute.


----------



## Mishty

I've been a complete cam whore all day!
Might as well go whole hog and post another... 

View attachment DSCI0842.jpg


View attachment DSCI0725.jpg


----------



## Ivy

Mishty said:


> I've been a complete cam whore all day!
> Might as well go whole hog and post another...



i love your complexion! so so pretty!


----------



## Blackjack

Mishty said:


> I've been a complete cam whore all day!
> Might as well go whole hog and post another...



Really, going whole hog would be posting more nekkid ones.

And for the ones not allowed publicly on boards... there's always PM.

</creepy horny dude>


----------



## Aurora1

Weeeellll here I am with curly hair this week. My bf didn't like it curly sooooooo I guess my next pics will be of my straight hair 

View attachment 3352772886_ce98250ee3_m.jpg


View attachment 3352777026_dedaa19513_m.jpg


View attachment 3351955055_366fb6d3a7_m.jpg


----------



## Ivy

Aurora1 said:


> Weeeellll here I am with curly hair this week. My bf didn't like it curly sooooooo I guess my next pics will be of my straight hair
> 
> View attachment 60219
> 
> 
> View attachment 60220
> 
> 
> View attachment 60221



:wubu: you're so purdy! i cant wait to see you!!


----------



## Aurora1

Ivy said:


> :wubu: you're so purdy! i cant wait to see you!!




I miss you more than words can express!!! Let's get it on!!! LOL JK!!


----------



## DeniseW

Holy Hotness Batman!!!






Aurora1 said:


> Weeeellll here I am with curly hair this week. My bf didn't like it curly sooooooo I guess my next pics will be of my straight hair
> 
> View attachment 60219
> 
> 
> View attachment 60220
> 
> 
> View attachment 60221


----------



## Jon Blaze

DeniseW said:


> Holy Hotness Batman!!!



PLUS JUAN!


----------



## DJ_S

wow everyone's looking So good! 

here's one from this month...my hair's getting longer, how long will I be able to handle it? lol


----------



## KHayes666

Before - 






After -


----------



## Sugar

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone is looking good!
> 
> I have a few new ones to share I finally got them off my phone..
> 
> Cold day in Fl was like 40 that day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tongue re-pierced this last Saturday and this was taken right after I got it done..



SO cute!! :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

KHayes666 said:


> Before -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After -



the cut suits you dude!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 2657_70659222704_543627704_1655802_7473397_n.jpg



Here is a pic of me taken today at my Auntie's book launch.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60281
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me taken today at my Auntie's book launch.



Such lovely hair!

The eyeliner really makes your eyes 'pop'


----------



## MamaLisa

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60281
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me taken today at my Auntie's book launch.



Awwww shoshie! stunning hun.. did u get my message??!

This is a pic of me from Friday nite with Andrew De Silva.. (amazing melbourne talent)


----------



## MamaLisa

Lucky said:


> SO cute!! :wubu:



I 2nd that  :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> Before -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After -



Love the new cut! Looks great 


@ Erin aka Ellorians Darling Angel - you look so stunning in all those face shots. You really do have the face of an angel :bow:


----------



## TygerKitty

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60281
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me taken today at my Auntie's book launch.



OOOO totally love your eye makeup, gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 2600_69943237111_670082111_2274896_5811503_n.jpg


Me at my Auntie's book launch yesterday


View attachment 2657_70659257704_543627704_1655808_7201617_n.jpg


Me and my uncle Pete. He is like a Daddy to me, as mine is absent.


----------



## protuberance

Had a great show in front of about 7 of my friends, went to the metal bar, hit on a gorgeous big girl, went to sleep with my shoes on and slept right through work.


----------



## mszwebs

protuberance said:


> Had a great show in front of about 7 of my friends, went to the metal bar, hit on a gorgeous big girl, went to sleep with my shoes on and slept right through work.



Haha, looks like a lot of fun 

Nice pics!


----------



## succubus_dxb

protuberance said:


> Had a great show in front of about 7 of my friends, went to the metal bar, hit on a gorgeous big girl, went to sleep with my shoes on and slept right through work.



sounds like my kind of night!


----------



## protuberance

succubus_dxb said:


> sounds like my kind of night!



Aside from the missing work part, it was fantastic.


----------



## MamaLisa

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60307
> 
> 
> Me at my Auntie's book launch yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 60308
> 
> 
> Me and my uncle Pete. He is like a Daddy to me, as mine is absent.




very cute shoshie.. very very cute!


----------



## BBWModel

Awwwww, you look beautiful! Now get to posting in the other thread! LMAO





Susannah said:


> View attachment 60307
> 
> 
> Me at my Auntie's book launch yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 60308
> 
> 
> Me and my uncle Pete. He is like a Daddy to me, as mine is absent.


----------



## ashmamma84

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60307
> 
> 
> Me at my Auntie's book launch yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 60308
> 
> 
> Me and my uncle Pete. He is like a Daddy to me, as mine is absent.



beautiful lady!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Lucky said:


> SO cute!! :wubu:


Thank You!



KHayes666 said:


> Before -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After -





DJ_S said:


> wow everyone's looking So good!
> 
> here's one from this month...my hair's getting longer, how long will I be able to handle it? lol





Aurora1 said:


> Weeeellll here I am with curly hair this week. My bf didn't like it curly sooooooo I guess my next pics will be of my straight hair
> 
> View attachment 60219
> 
> 
> View attachment 60220
> 
> 
> View attachment 60221





Mishty said:


> I've been a complete cam whore all day!
> Might as well go whole hog and post another...


Everyone looks great!


----------



## _overture

ugh hair cut. 

View attachment IMG_0308_2.JPG


----------



## Mishty

_overture said:


> ugh hair cut.



You look like you could have been in Lords Of Dogtown!

Cutie patootie! :wubu:


----------



## _overture

Mishty said:


> You look like you could have been in Lords Of Dogtown!



how blatantly is that guy trying to steal my style? haha.
oh dear!


----------



## ahtnamas

Happy St. Pats!!!!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

^love the hair.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*ahtnamas*, I LOVE your hair! 


;D Indeed! Happy St. Patricks Day! 

*Editting in Process Of*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

;D


----------



## ahtnamas

Your Plump Princess said:


> *snipped*
> ;D



I love your hat! I can never keep mine standing up straight like that. 




URTalking2Jenn said:


> ^love the hair.





Your Plump Princess said:


> *ahtnamas*, I LOVE your hair!



thank you, thank you :bow:


----------



## mszwebs

Today, at about 7:15 AM at the Hawk's Nest Bar.

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!!*

View attachment Me and Sarah 2.jpg


----------



## Mishty

mszwebs said:


> Today, at about 7:15 AM at the Hawk's Nest Bar.
> 
> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!!*
> 
> View attachment 60415



LOVE it!
So cute! Looks like you had a blast!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

ahtnamas said:


> I love your hat! I can never keep mine standing up straight like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, thank you :bow:


thanks! Wal-Mart is my friend.  


And Yeah, I Had to keep taking it off to re-straighten it.

But I only wore it to the Doc's office, the liquor/pet store, and outside while me and my brother were drawing with chalk. So it's not like I had a real reason to be worried 'bout it. Lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mszwebs said:


> Today, at about 7:15 AM at the Hawk's Nest Bar.
> 
> *Happy St. Patrick's Day!!*
> 
> View attachment 60415


AWSOME *Mszwebs! *

I Love the Shirt! And your Eye Shadow makes your eyes pop like 'PTCH-OW!'


----------



## Mathias

It's been awhile since I posted a picture here. Hope you like it! :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mathias said:


> It's been awhile since I posted a picture here. Hope you like it! :bow:



Cutie. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> It's been awhile since I posted a picture here. Hope you like it! :bow:



Very nice indeed.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment phprj1SfAAM.jpg


Here I am at Saffs which is a local cafe in Castlemaine.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Godzilla Susannah, You are Gorgeous!


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Godzilla Susannah, You are Gorgeous!



Yes you are gorgeous Susannah!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Mathias*, Wow! What a Doll!


----------



## Mathias

Famouslastwords said:


> Cutie. :wubu:





Susannah said:


> Very nice indeed.





Your Plump Princess said:


> *Mathias*, Wow! What a Doll!



Thank you! :blush:


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> Yes you are gorgeous Susannah!



I know you are, but what am I?!

I have decided to embrace the fact that I am a disabled woman. No more hiding. I am going to be proud of who I am.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> I know you are, but what am I?!
> 
> I have decided to embrace the fact that I am a disabled woman. No more hiding. I am going to be proud of who I am.



Good for you.  Don't let that stop you from living life to the fullest!


----------



## MamaLisa

Susannah said:


> I know you are, but what am I?!
> 
> I have decided to embrace the fact that I am a disabled woman. No more hiding. I am going to be proud of who I am.



me 2.. atta girl!~ <3


----------



## Fascinita

Mathias said:


> It's been awhile since I posted a picture here. Hope you like it! :bow:



I totally like it. Great smile, M. Rock on.


----------



## Fascinita

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60425
> 
> 
> Here I am at Saffs which is a local cafe in Castlemaine.



Looking good in the mini, Susannah.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Susannah said:


> I know you are, but what am I?!
> 
> I have decided to embrace the fact that I am a disabled woman. No more hiding. I am going to be proud of who I am.




Darling, you looked so good and wonderful that I didn't even notice until you said this.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks so wonderful!:wubu::wubu:

Here are a couple from last Saturday.. Went out for drinks and a few rounds of pool, this is me before I went to bed..Had a great time. Spent the night at my Sissy's house..







My tongue is healing up nice..

Sorry the are so big..


----------



## Timberwolf

The size is just fine.

Both.


----------



## troubadours

baking





bundled up


----------



## Shosh

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks so wonderful!:wubu::wubu:
> 
> Here are a couple from last Saturday.. Went out for drinks and a few rounds of pool, this is me before I went to bed..Had a great time. Spent the night at my Sissy's house..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tongue is healing up nice..
> 
> Sorry the are so big..



You are GORGEOUS! lovely pics of you.




troubadours said:


> baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundled up



I always love looking at your pics Troubs. They are always fun.


----------



## Famouslastwords

troubadours said:


> baking



Jesus Christ what are you baking with? Blood?



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks so wonderful!:wubu::wubu:
> 
> Here are a couple from last Saturday.. Went out for drinks and a few rounds of pool, this is me before I went to bed..Had a great time. Spent the night at my Sissy's house..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tongue is healing up nice..
> 
> Sorry the are so big..




So pretty!


----------



## furious styles

Famouslastwords said:


> Jesus Christ what are you baking with? Blood?



yes, she's baking up some MURDER


----------



## kayrae

I think it's red velvet cake, and I want some!


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> I think it's red velvet cake, and I want some!



CORRECT! too bad it tasted like shit. next time i will try from scratch.


----------



## Mathias

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks so wonderful!:wubu::wubu:
> 
> Here are a couple from last Saturday.. Went out for drinks and a few rounds of pool, this is me before I went to bed..Had a great time. Spent the night at my Sissy's house..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tongue is healing up nice..
> 
> Sorry the are so big..




You're a cutie! :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Timberwolf said:


> The size is just fine.
> 
> Both.


 LOL thank You! Glad they are not too big..



troubadours said:


> baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundled up


You are so funny and cute!



Susannah said:


> You are GORGEOUS! lovely pics of you.


Thank You!! You are too!:bow::bow:



Famouslastwords said:


> So pretty!


Thank You!



Mathias said:


> You're a cutie! :wubu:


 Thank You!


----------



## CleverBomb

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Godzilla Susannah, You are Gorgeous!


She is indeed -- very much so. 

-Rusty


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> View attachment 60425
> 
> 
> Here I am at Saffs which is a local cafe in Castlemaine.



Nice picture Susannah- very cute - what goodies did you get to enjoy at the cafe?


----------



## Famouslastwords

troubadours said:


> CORRECT! too bad it tasted like shit. next time i will try from scratch.




Awww. Maybe next time. I did think it might be red velvet cake but it was so red I didn't know. Thought maybe you were baking with murder!


----------



## troubadours

Famouslastwords said:


> Awww. Maybe next time. I did think it might be red velvet cake but it was so red I didn't know. Thought maybe you were baking with murder!



no i wouldn't post pics of that on a public internette forum. wouldnt want anyone involves with fbi, police, or army to find out


----------



## troubadours

nervous tic motion


----------



## mango

troubadours said:


> nervous tic motion



*I'd get that checked out.


*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

troubadours said:


> nervous tic motion


...You.. Just Made My Night.... XD Awsomeee!!! 


It Actually Looks Like a Sideways-Softcore-Headbang... XD Or something weird like that?


----------



## OutbackZack

Okay not the most recent pictures of me, but they'll do. The first two are from one of the b-day parties I had on my birthday weekend. Btw that's root beer... The last one is just one of those nights where I came home late (either from being tired and drunk) and took a bathroom picture. 

View attachment l_4b713fd52939428da9b14b14c03d8888.jpg


View attachment l_45d4572a539c441b8f2f482b484089cb.jpg


View attachment l_f6d719e46e1442d1bd848891d760960e.jpg


----------



## kittencat

new ones... 

View attachment Picture 039.jpg


View attachment 1230081517.jpg


----------



## Uriel

kittencat said:


> new ones...



Back Dat Azz Up!!!


I'm gonna have to get you your own Security Guard when you visit the club next, just to keep the Dudes off...





-Uriel


----------



## succubus_dxb

OutbackZack said:


> Okay not the most recent pictures of me, but they'll do. The first two are from one of the b-day parties I had on my birthday weekend. Btw that's root beer... The last one is just one of those nights where I came home late (either from being tired and drunk) and took a bathroom picture.



Oooh damn, first picture- i want to be the meat in that sandwich :eat2:


----------



## Uriel

Just snapped this one...


-Uriel 

View attachment NewBlue 026.JPG


----------



## kittencat

ahahah Ron always good times visiting you at the club..

 lookin sexay good sir...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kittencat said:


> new ones...



_*New ones? NICE ONES!*_



Uriel said:


> Just snapped this one...
> -Uriel



_*Ah! A pleasure to see first thing in the morning.*_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OutbackZack said:


> Okay not the most recent pictures of me, but they'll do. The first two are from one of the b-day parties I had on my birthday weekend. Btw that's root beer... The last one is just one of those nights where I came home late (either from being tired and drunk) and took a bathroom picture.


You Sir are very cute!



kittencat said:


> new ones...


Beautiful!



Uriel said:


> Just snapped this one...
> -Uriel


Cute.. Love your hair..


----------



## KHayes666

kittencat said:


> new ones...



woah..helllloooo lol ;-)


----------



## Surlysomething

AshleyEileen said:


> These are from the past few days.



You are so cute, chickie.


----------



## Ivy

past life. 

View attachment n1441835098_30294771_252544-1.jpg


----------



## BBWModel

You can be the ham and I will be the turkey! LMAO

:eat2:



succubus_dxb said:


> Oooh damn, first picture- i want to be the meat in that sandwich :eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08

Recent pictures from my birthday week:






My friend Christina bought me a Snuggie! I'm in love with it. <3. 





Pong! 





Hookah bar! (That's a place which features perfectly legal water-filtration smoking devices from India and the Mid-East and I was using tobacco!)





(drunk)


----------



## succubus_dxb

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Christina bought me a Snuggie! I'm in love with it. <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hookah bar! (That's a place which features perfectly legal water-filtration smoking devices from India and the Mid-East and I was using tobacco!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (drunk)



you are the cutest little thing! your piercings really suit you


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*ThatGirl,* Your ADORABLE! 


I Love Your Eyes =)


----------



## Mishty

thatgirl08 said:


>


 (Awesome lil puff coming outa tha hole there....)

LMAO Looks like you had a great effin' time!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:
> 
> *..snip..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (drunk)



Well somebody had a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Spanky

troubadours said:


> nervous tic motion



Soundtrack to go with tic. 

Sorry, I am dating myself. 

Its Alright for You


----------



## MamaLisa

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Christina bought me a Snuggie! I'm in love with it. <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hookah bar! (That's a place which features perfectly legal water-filtration smoking devices from India and the Mid-East and I was using tobacco!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (drunk)



What a hottie! those eyes and lips.. :eat2:


----------



## tonynyc

Latest picture taken today- not the best quality


----------



## kojack

Most recent one I can think of... my current girlfriend at the moment.  

View attachment 100_1241.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kojack said:


> Most recent one I can think of... my current girlfriend at the moment.



HAHAHAHA! Boys and their babes - I tell ya! 
She is a big ol' beauty though - I can't blame ya! The guy hugging all on her looks kinda sweet too


----------



## Jigen

Ivy said:


> past life.




Where did you find that photo?


----------



## Mishty

Ivy said:


> past life.



That's so weird Rose...so very weird.


----------



## KHayes666

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:



dude, I just saw one of those when I was in CVS the other day ahah that's awesome.


----------



## Weeze

Ivy said:


> past life.



SOMEONE went to Buca.
Right?
Right?

God, I love that place.


----------



## Cleofatra_74




----------



## Aurora1

MOI..this time straight hair...kind of lol 
:kiss2:

View attachment 3372336485_73aac99a23_m.jpg


----------



## DesignAddict

Aurora1 said:


> MOI..this time straight hair...kind of lol
> :kiss2:
> 
> View attachment 60611




Uhhhmmmmm excuse me Miss, but has anyone told you you're totally gorgeous today?!! *Is sure someone has*


----------



## thepiscn

troubadours said:


> nervous tic motion



An Andrew Bird reference there?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hookah bar! (That's a place which features perfectly legal water-filtration smoking devices from India and the Mid-East and I was using tobacco!)



I tried like hell to rep you....for your responsible use of tobacco, of course............



tonynyc said:


> Latest picture taken today- not the best quality



Wow, one of those guys that know the value of a tank top :batting:
Very nice 



kojack said:


> Most recent one I can think of... my current girlfriend at the moment.



You're always cute :batting:



Cleofatra_74 said:


>



Pretty!


----------



## Aurora1

I look the same in all my damn pics....I need to shoot some new angles or do some nudies or something! Whatcha think?
View attachment 3373526911_d6c8ff49bf_m.jpg


----------



## Slamaga

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Christina bought me a Snuggie! I'm in love with it. <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hookah bar! (That's a place which features perfectly legal water-filtration smoking devices from India and the Mid-East and I was using tobacco!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (drunk)





Your Plump Princess said:


> *ThatGirl,* Your ADORABLE!
> 
> 
> I Love Your Eyes =)




I have to admit you're right. I would like to add that you're eyes look like rainbow, it's magical and I like this 

I hope you like your B-day as it seems to be


----------



## Shala

Different.... 

View attachment bw.jpg


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

taken two days ago very nice day in SoCal 

View attachment 100_15672.jpg


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> Recent pictures from my birthday week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Christina bought me a Snuggie! I'm in love with it. <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hookah bar! (That's a place which features perfectly legal water-filtration smoking devices from India and the Mid-East and I was using tobacco!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (drunk)



Cute pics. I went to a Lebanese bar last year and smoked apple and cinnamon from a Hookah. It was fun.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks for the comments everyone! <3.


----------



## Gingembre

Susannah said:


> Cute pics. I went to a Lebanese bar last year and smoked apple and cinnamon from a Hookah. It was fun.



I LURVE apple & cinnamon hookahs! 

Good pics thatgirl08 - looks like you had a good birthday. The snuggie looks amazing!

Here's my most recent pic - newly trimmed & straightened hair (won't be bothered to do that myself for ages now, so curly service will be resumed tomorrow!).


----------



## thatgirl08

Gingembre said:


> I LURVE apple & cinnamon hookahs!
> 
> Good pics thatgirl08 - looks like you had a good birthday. The snuggie looks amazing!
> 
> Here's my most recent pic - newly trimmed & straightened hair (won't be bothered to do that myself for ages now, so curly service will be resumed tomorrow!).



You're gorg! I love your hair like that:]


----------



## Shosh

Gingembre said:


> I LURVE apple & cinnamon hookahs!
> 
> Good pics thatgirl08 - looks like you had a good birthday. The snuggie looks amazing!
> 
> Here's my most recent pic - newly trimmed & straightened hair (won't be bothered to do that myself for ages now, so curly service will be resumed tomorrow!).



You are beautiful. Your hair looks lovely.

I get my hair straightened.


----------



## Shosh

I straightened my hair a few days ago.


View attachment phpkSphNJPM.jpg


----------



## intraultra

I was feeling good today.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> I LURVE apple & cinnamon hookahs!
> 
> Good pics thatgirl08 - looks like you had a good birthday. The snuggie looks amazing!
> 
> Here's my most recent pic - newly trimmed & straightened hair (won't be bothered to do that myself for ages now, so curly service will be resumed tomorrow!).



Lovely! Cette coupe te va a ravir


----------



## DesignAddict

Gingembre said:


> I LURVE apple & cinnamon hookahs!
> 
> Good pics thatgirl08 - looks like you had a good birthday. The snuggie looks amazing!
> 
> Here's my most recent pic - newly trimmed & straightened hair (won't be bothered to do that myself for ages now, so curly service will be resumed tomorrow!).



Very nice =)


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> Latest picture taken today- not the best quality



Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## DesignAddict

intraultra said:


> I was feeling good today.



You are most definitely a cutie =)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Taken a couple of weeks ago for Markey, but I think its ok to share it here now! hehe

View attachment DSC01414smaller.jpg


----------



## intraultra

DesignAddict said:


> You are most definitely a cutie =)



Why thank you.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

intraultra said:


> I was feeling good today.






*Absolutely Stunning*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I've been trolling this thread & one word comes to mind...


*FOXY*


That is all :eat2:


----------



## Slamaga

I know this is cheap but I didn't know how to put pics in this forums, so just look at my avatar since I know how to do . It is a part of a pic with me in a mountain hiking ride.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hit "Post Reply." Click the paperclip icon. Click the Browse button. Find your photo. Click Open. Click Upload. Close that window. Click the paperclip icon again. Click the name of the photo. Click Submit Reply. Voila.


----------



## KendraLee

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Taken a couple of weeks ago for Markey, but I think its ok to share it here now! hehe
> 
> View attachment 60672



So Beautiful


----------



## braindeadhead

A few very recent pics of me






Relaxing on the roof waiting to go to a conference





Same roof, different clothes


----------



## Surlysomething

braindeadhead said:


> A few very recent pics of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing on the roof waiting to go to a conference




You have a great smile.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Braindead: .Daaaaaaamn. * 
.... =O .... Awsome Smile and Glasses!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Susannah : * Wooow!  Seeing Pictures where your smiling always makes me smile! [Ahh! Contagious! Ahehee! ]


*Intraultra: * Adorable! That hair style fits you so fantastically, it really brings attention those gorgeous eyes!


*Missy Blue: * Oh, My, Godzilla.. Those Eyes of yours! That picture makes your eyes just .. they don't even just 'Pop' ..they like. Explode!.. . [I Apologize Profusely In Advance for the mental image that anyone with vivid imaginations recieved]


----------



## BeastofBurden.

only new one of me and it happens to be me holdin my niece the night she was born  

View attachment 100_0470.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BeastofBurden. said:


> only new one of me and it happens to be me holdin my niece the night she was born


Awwwww.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

As Recent as it gets!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Sexy yet Cheeky


----------



## ZosofanCMR

This was at Halloween I was a vastly unconvincing John Lennon






And this was inside the California State Capitol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ZosofanCMR said:


> This was at Halloween I was a vastly unconvincing John Lennon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was inside the California State Capitol


That guy beside you is rockin' that Luigi costume! Awesome. lol.


----------



## Sugar

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That guy beside you is rockin' that Luigi costume! Awesome. lol.



Yeah, what Ginny said...forget your pics let's look at the people in the background! 

Seriously though, I rather like the round window pic.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

This is me, not much to right home about, LOL!!! 

View attachment PGnh4.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

ZosofanCMR said:


> This was at Halloween I was a vastly unconvincing John Lennon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was inside the California State Capitol



I used to live in Sacramento! I moved back to Burbank after I hurt myself in Sacramento.



pjbbwlvr said:


> This is me, not much to right home about, LOL!!!



Of course it's something to write home about! Cute pic!


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Famouslastwords said:


> I used to live in Sacramento! I moved back to Burbank after I hurt myself in Sacramento.




Yeah, Sacramento is a painful place, It's home, I don't live there right now, but I'm gonna move back eventually


----------



## Famouslastwords

I lived in the Greenhaven area of Sacramento for 3 months. I loved it. It's so much like Burbank, a nice quiet area. I was working at Greenhaven Lake Apartments (where I lived as well).


----------



## Tanuki

ZosofanCMR said:


> This was at Halloween I was a vastly unconvincing John Lennon
> 
> 
> And this was inside the California State Capitol



OMGWTFSMB! ... can you introduce me to Luigi!? o.o


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Sadly, I haven't talked to Luigi in a while, sorry :bow:


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Famouslastwords said:


> I lived in the Greenhaven area of Sacramento for 3 months. I loved it. It's so much like Burbank, a nice quiet area. I was working at Greenhaven Lake Apartments (where I lived as well).



Oh very cool, I lived in Fair Oaks, my family and friends are all still back there, I visit often, it is a wonderful area, 90 mins to Tahoe, 90 mins to S.F.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ZosofanCMR said:


> And this was inside the California State Capitol



Ricky Martin? lol..cute pics


----------



## MisticalMisty

braindeadhead said:


> A few very recent pics of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing on the roof waiting to go to a conference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same roof, different clothes



Great smile..great suit..great pics


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Awww, ouch, that one was totally below the belt, haha


----------



## MisticalMisty

ZosofanCMR said:


> Awww, ouch, that one was totally below the belt, haha



The Ricky Martin comment? Oh Honey..I so was all over that man..gay or straight.lol


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Ok, just checkin, my natural inclanation is to attach negative vibes to Mr. La vida loca, haha.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## MisticalMisty

ZosofanCMR said:


> Ok, just checkin, my natural inclanation is to attach negative vibes to Mr. La vida loca, haha.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment



lol..he was hot in the day..lol...


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Very true, someone said I looked like him when I was flying to Connecticut a couple years ago, I honestly don't see it, but hey, whatevs


----------



## Slamaga

Yeah I manage to find how to post pictures, so here is one of me in a trip in a little house near the mountains, the morning after a party for my b-day of my 18th. Oh! Don't mind about the cut in the picture. My friend was like zombie after this party . 

View attachment 100_0021 ().jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Slamaga said:


> Yeah I manage to find how to post pictures, so here is one of me in a trip in a little house near the mountains, the morning after a party for my b-day of my 18th. Oh! Don't mind about the cut in the picture. My friend was like zombie after this party .



*wolf whistles* hooooottttttie!

You need to move to Cali and date me!


----------



## Slamaga

Famouslastwords said:


> *wolf whistles* hooooottttttie!
> 
> You need to move to Cali and date me!



Thankx :wubu::blush::happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

here are some new ones of me. ther were taken within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I went to the Zoo yesterday. It was my first trip!
My boo bought me a stuffed giraffe and then snapped a picture of me while I was napping afterward. 

View attachment 0323091600.jpg


View attachment 0324091654.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Ashley- that is too freakin cute! 



Here's a pic from a few days ago...


----------



## Ample Pie

some from yesterday. 

View attachment Hpim2006.jpg


View attachment Hpim2051.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie

This is the tattoo that's on my wrist. I got it in November last year. 

View attachment l_01a1a3d7b6ff4c4b9654a9d03ce95df3.jpg


----------



## kayrae

you look like rosie the riveter


----------



## Ample Pie

kayrae said:


> you look like rosie the riveter


I sort of was going for that


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to the Zoo yesterday. It was my first trip! My boo bought me a stuffed giraffe and then snapped a picture of me while I was napping afterward.


*The cute-o-meter has just exploded!:happy: *



SMA413 said:


> Here's a pic from a few days ago...


*Lovely! *



Rebecca said:


> some from yesterday.


*I am Rosie the Riviter hear me rawr! *



Rebecca said:


> This is the tattoo that's on my wrist. I got it in November last year.


*Sweet!*


----------



## Aurora1

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to the Zoo yesterday. It was my first trip!
> My boo bought me a stuffed giraffe and then snapped a picture of me while I was napping afterward.



Awwwwwweee that is the cutest little giraffe ever!!!! I want one for my lil girl!!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Everyone is so damn cute.


----------



## BBWModel

Love hot fat girls with tattoos! LOL



Rebecca said:


> This is the tattoo that's on my wrist. I got it in November last year.


----------



## Tanuki

Hot of the press.... taken minutes ago...







.... Yup, I'm totally photo whorin' today


----------



## bexy

T-Bear said:


> Hot of the press.... taken minutes ago...
> 
> .... Yup, I'm totally photo whorin' today



YUM!! :wubu:

Here's me and the little love of my life, my nephew Josh. He was here in Belfast for a visit and went home yesterday, and I feel lost without him 

View attachment S4010005.JPG


----------



## sEcks Factor

This isn't a very flattering photo of me but it's the most recent taken in my back yard.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*The Good, The Bad and The Wicked (sorta) with the help of a charming six year old*





*BOY! If you don't get that camera out of my face!*





*Fine! Take the picture already!*



*If I let you take this one, you promise to leave me alone!*


----------



## DJ_S

From last week, Interview day.







From my Cuz's recent surprise wedding!


----------



## braindeadhead

How does a surprise wedding work?


----------



## DJ_S

braindeadhead said:


> How does a surprise wedding work?




Well, you get invited to their engagement party....Then they Surprise you, by telling you it's their wedding!!


Just like that.


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *The Good, The Bad and The Wicked (sorta) with the help of a charming six year old*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOY! If you don't get that camera out of my face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fine! Take the picture already!*
> 
> 
> 
> *If I let you take this one, you promise to leave me alone!*



OMG.... i dont have to say.. u know what i think.. so dayme fyne!

USA not far away.. counting down!


----------



## MamaLisa

DJ_S said:


> From last week, Interview day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my Cuz's recent surprise wedding!



You know what i think 2


----------



## MamaLisa

Me Sitting at my desk bored at work lol





YAY ITS FRIDAY.. BIG WEEKEND AHEAD!!! WOOOO


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DJ_S said:


> braindeadhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does a surprise wedding work?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you get invited to their engagement party....Then they Surprise you, by telling you it's their wedding!!
> Just like that.
Click to expand...


Cool! My then-fiance and I did something similar. We had decided to buy a house instead of spending that kind of money on a wedding; so a week after we moved in we invited our nearest and dearest to the house-warming. No one knew there was going to be a wedding until they walked into the house and saw the wedding cake on the dining table. The ceremony (and reception) was held in our new back yard.

PS: Nice pics! Love the hat on you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> OMG.... i dont have to say.. u know what i think.. so dayme fyne!
> 
> USA not far away.. counting down!



_*Thanks Lis! Tick...tick...tick *_



MamaLisa said:


> Me Sitting at my desk bored at work lol
> 
> YAY ITS FRIDAY.. BIG WEEKEND AHEAD!!! WOOOO



_*Goodness woman! I could yet get any closer to the camera - I can almost count your pores!:kiss2:

YEA almost Friday for the US!*_


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Thanks Lis! Tick...tick...tick *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Goodness woman! I could yet get any closer to the camera - I can almost count your pores!:kiss2:
> 
> YEA almost Friday for the US!*_




ive got a shit 1.2megapix camera on my phone and wanted to show off my eyes which are looking extra green today lol... i also didnt want anyone in the office to know i was taking a pic of myself ahahahhah


----------



## PrettyLynn

intraultra said:


> I was feeling good today.



you're very pretty... and i adore your dress...


----------



## Paul

PrettyLynn said:


> [...Snipped out the comment...



I don't want to hijack this thread, but I know you (sort of) when you posted back in the day. It is good to see you posting again PrettyLynn.


----------



## BarbBBW

sEcks Factor said:


> This isn't a very flattering photo of me but it's the most recent taken in my back yard.



I think you look great in this pic!!:smitten:


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Me taken just now, ready to walk out the door for work*




View attachment Me27-3-09.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

<--- Newbie


----------



## Jon Blaze

DitzyBrunette said:


> <--- Newbie



Wonderful! :wubu: Are you headed to the Jerz bash in April?


----------



## sEcks Factor

I dig the hat!!! I want one of those too.


----------



## sEcks Factor

BarbBBW said:


> I think you look great in this pic!!:smitten:



Thank you :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Jon Blaze said:


> Wonderful! :wubu: Are you headed to the Jerz bash in April?



Thank you 

I haven't come across any Jersey party thread yet, I just found this site today so I'm still poking around.


----------



## Rich P

...are stunning miss thatgirl08 !! xx gorgeous xx :smitten:



OneWickedAngel said:


> Well somebody had a heck of a lot of fun!


----------



## Rich P

...you have a gorgeously curvy face now too - I want to :kiss2: your cheeks and your lovely :kiss2: and give you a nice belly rub while I feed you some yummy fattening food :eat1: :eat2: you are stunningly cute xx



Ivy said:


> past life.


----------



## Surlysomething

Could fooling around with Iphoto be more fun some days?


----------



## kayrae

I love your hair. Lookin' good, Cleo.



Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Me taken just now, ready to walk out the door for work*
> View attachment 60978


----------



## Jigen

intraultra said:


> I was feeling good today.



Such a lovely lady!


----------



## lovebbws13

intraultra said:


> I was feeling good today.



You SHOULD be feeling good- you're incredibly G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovebbws13 said:


> You SHOULD be feeling good- you're incredibly G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!



_*I ditto lovebbws13 completely!*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DitzyBrunette said:


> Thank you
> 
> I haven't come across any Jersey party thread yet, I just found this site today so I'm still poking around.



Hello DB! Welcome to Dimensions!

If you haven't had a chance to you can find out about the New Jersey Bash here you go:

If you're on MySpace become a friend and go to the page at:
http://myspace.com/njbbwminibash

To see their newly designed site, visit the following link:
http://plushproductions.name

I will also send this in a PM just in case - please forgive the duplicate.


----------



## thejuicyone

I went and got myself a bikini today...


----------



## MamaLisa

PrettyLynn said:


> you're very pretty... and i adore your dress...



I agree.. what a cutie!


----------



## Mathias

Here's me without my glasses.


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> Here's me without my glasses.



Very Handsome Mathias! Thank you for sharing:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mathias said:


> Here's me without my glasses.



Hi ya hot stuff


----------



## Just_Jen

Been away for a little bit again. a lot going on at home i tell thee, but when isn't there. So janjanjannnnn photos..

seeing as though everyones going for cute here's my sleeping one..
View attachment Photo0233.jpg


Most recent photo (black and whitey cause i think it looks better)
View attachment edited to gorge.jpg


and one to show off my hair colour atm 
View attachment Photo0261.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just_Jen said:


> Been away for a little bit again. a lot going on at home i tell thee, but when isn't there. So janjanjannnnn photos..





thejuicyone said:


> I went and got myself a bikini today...





:smitten::smitten::smitten:
Oh it's a good day. :wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone

Jon Blaze said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> Oh it's a good day. :wubu:



hehe you're cuteeee


----------



## Mathias

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi ya hot stuff



Hi to you!  :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Just_Jen said:


> Been away for a little bit again. a lot going on at home i tell thee, but when isn't there. So janjanjannnnn photos..
> 
> seeing as though everyones going for cute here's my sleeping one..
> View attachment 61116
> 
> 
> Most recent photo (black and whitey cause i think it looks better)
> View attachment 61115
> 
> 
> and one to show off my hair colour atm
> View attachment 61117



Very cute pictures, Jen


----------



## Just_Jen

Surlysomething said:


> Very cute pictures, Jen



thank you surley! <3 i love your photoshopped one hehe i sit and do that with mine too  it's fun


----------



## protuberance

Pre-gaming at Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## MamaLisa

protuberance said:


> Pre-gaming at Dunkin' Donuts.



Yummo.. where have u been hiding?? :eat2:


----------



## GWARrior

protuberance said:


> Pre-gaming at Dunkin' Donuts.



love this, especially the cap!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

One Word to Protuberance: 


...Yum!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I had a great goodbye dinner with some of my San Francisco fam.
View attachment DSCN0823.jpg
, View attachment DSCN0804.jpg
, View attachment DSCN0843.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

URTalking2Jenn said:


> I had a great goodbye dinner with some of my San Francisco fam.
> View attachment 61144
> , View attachment 61145
> , View attachment 61146



you looks so gorgeous!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Just_Jen said:


> you looks so gorgeous!



Thanks, these guys were so much fun, I can't help but smile.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I posted these in my blizzard thread...but they are the most recent of me!


----------



## bexy

Me on my own! :happy:

View attachment S4010030.JPG


Me and my darling Cutie! :wubu:

View attachment S4010038.JPG


----------



## LoveBHMS

bexy said:


> Me on my own! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 61167
> 
> 
> Me and my darling Cutie! :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 61168



But you're not on your own...your little daughter is in the picture too!

And Misty....not FAIR that you got a blizzard. I want one 

<--misses snow


----------



## thatgirl08

Bexy, your hair looks even more fantastic than usual!


----------



## george83

Pics from our trip to the park last week.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

protuberance said:


> Pre-gaming at Dunkin' Donuts.


Anyone who pre-games at DD with a hat and glasses like that earns an A+ in my book. :bow:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Last night, right before heading out to hang out with friends (busy day, no time to straighten hair):


----------



## bexy

LoveBHMS said:


> But you're not on your own...your little daughter is in the picture too!



Oh yes!! Forgot bout that, I suppose I am never really on my own then, how cute!!! :wubu:



thatgirl08 said:


> Bexy, your hair looks even more fantastic than usual!



Thanks hun, I actually tried a different colour, its called Fire and I love it! 



george83 said:


> Pics from our trip to the park last week.



I look dorky lol!


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> Pics from our trip to the park last week.



I wanna play in the park with you guys XD hehehe!


----------



## tonynyc

*Latest pic - these were taken this afternoon with my camera phone at the kickoff for NYC Mayor Bloomberg's Campaign. Quality isn't the best. The office was packed - seems as if half of NYC was there. *






*NYC Mayor Mike Bloomberg delivering his address at the kickoff of his Manhattan Campaign Office*







*Tony with NYC Mayor Mike Bloomberg.*

*Had to work fast to get this photo op and was fortunate enough to get the attention of Mayor Bloomberg as he was leaving. *


----------



## ClashCityRocker

february 09 @ the pad in LA...hungover:blush:


----------



## Just_Jen

omg bexxy you're so gorgeous!! Those pics of u n george are so made of win


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> omg bexxy you're so gorgeous!! Those pics of u n george are so made of win



Thanks Jen hun!!!


----------



## Just_Jen

bexy said:


> Thanks Jen hun!!!



i've missed you miss bexxy!


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> i've missed you miss bexxy!


Awww I know I should really get onto MSN more, but I'm always tired lol!!


----------



## george83

Thanks for the nice comments about the pics everyone, parks are fun .

New pics of my new purple hair .


----------



## Your Plump Princess

YAY FOR FUNKY HAIR COLOURS! YAYYYYY!! 


Also? BEXY. ZOMG. Playing At The Park Just Gave you like +1000000000 Trillion Points in my book! XD


----------



## OneWickedAngel

protuberance said:


> Pre-gaming at Dunkin' Donuts.


_*Ooh! I likes! I likes! Cool cap! *_



URTalking2Jenn said:


> I had a great goodbye dinner with some of my San Francisco fam.


_*WOW! Jenn you look MAH-VEL-OUS! You really do*_!



MisticalMisty said:


> I posted these in my blizzard thread...but they are the most recent of me!


_*You look adorable and you're having so much fun! OK - I'm actually envious! 
*_ 


DitzyBrunette said:


> Last night, right before heading out to hang out with friends (busy day, no time to straighten hair):


_*The curls look fab and so do you! *_



tonynyc said:


> Latest pic - these were taken this afternoon with my camera phone at the kickoff for NYC Mayor Bloomberg's Campaign. Quality isn't the best. The office was packed - seems as if half of NYC was there.


_*Awesome! I have a picture of Mayor Bloomberg and I on the subway - I know how you feel. *_



ClashCityRocker said:


> february 09 @ the pad in LA...hungover:blush:


_*Being hungover should always look this damn good!*_



george83 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments about the pics everyone, parks are fun .
> New pics of my new purple hair .


_*@ George and Bexy: Such fun and cool pix you both! I can't remember the last time I played in a park. Love the new color George!*_


----------



## GWARrior

some pics from my mini DC vacay.

wating for the train (museum of american history)





POPSICLE.





damn it feels good to be a gangsta





wall kitteh (some artwork by ME for my friend's bday!)


----------



## BeastofBurden.

1st pick me drunk last weekend * i think im a funny drunk XD* lol and the second someone requested lol 

View attachment drunk!!!.jpg


View attachment face pic.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Awesome! I have a picture of Mayor Bloomberg and I on the subway - I know how you feel. *_



*It felt great, you are right about that. Folks were going up to him to autograph the Bloomberg Reelection signs.

You must have had the timing of "Storm/WonderWoman/SuperGirl" - the subway crowds can be just as crazy. Was it on the Lexington Avenue line?

It was impossible trying to get a picture that day and I was very lucky to find the right time and sieze the moment. Big kudos to the mayor as he took the time to snap the picture with me as was on his way out of the building to go to another event. *


----------



## Just_Jen

George, I LOVE that hair colour on you! Gorgeous!! <3 what dye is it if u dont mind me asking?! 

Gwarior, Looking gorgeous  dayum i wouldn't mind being that popsicle  heheh cute!


----------



## BarbBBW

Here is my pic I took today,.. no more bangs,.. whatcha think?? 

View attachment sunshine.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GWARrior said:


> some pics from my mini DC vacay.
> 
> 
> POPSICLE.



That ice pop looks delicious 



BarbBBW said:


> Here is my pic I took today,.. no more bangs,.. whatcha think??



I think you look good- pretty hair


----------



## BarbBBW

And my Husband thinks I have brown eyes? what is his problem???lol


----------



## protuberance

Thanks to everyone who said nice stuff about my recent pic. I'd respond to the posts individually, but I'm too lazy and tired to do that right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

BarbBBW said:


> Here is my pic I took today,.. no more bangs,.. whatcha think??


Oh...My...Godzilla... 

I -LOVE- Your eyes. And Your Hair.. And Your Lips.. And your nose.. And..


Can We Just Switch Faces? Please? Like.. Now?  [ZOMG. Don't take that as creepy! PLEASE?! ]


----------



## BarbBBW

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh...My...Godzilla...
> 
> I -LOVE- Your eyes. And Your Hair.. And Your Lips.. And your nose.. And..
> 
> 
> Can We Just Switch Faces? Please? Like.. Now?  [ZOMG. Don't take that as creepy! PLEASE?! ]



Plump Princess, you are gorgeous yourself mama!! Look at you? U kidding me? Ok,....i'll switch!!! hehehe


----------



## Your Plump Princess

And SUPER Latest: From my birthday party last thursday


----------



## BarbBBW

Your Plump Princess said:


> And SUPER Latest: From my birthday party last thursday



Your hair is a beautiful color, great style, very nice healthy skin ,you have plump pouty lips, can tell you are a sexy bbw right off the bat! beautiful!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

;D Aw! Thank youu! 


I Laugh at the second one. I Keep seeing bold letters across my face that read "ZOMG LYK IMA MODEL TEEHEE" .. I was kinda wacked out when that picture was taken anyways. *Rolls eyes*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> And SUPER Latest: From my birthday party last thursday



Arrgh! You tease! How many have puckered-up wanting to plant one right there? LOL!

It's really a great picture! Happy belated!


----------



## Mokojumbie

Here are a few


----------



## BarbBBW

Mokojumbie said:


> Here are a few



Very handsome!! Love the smile!


----------



## Deven

I found that shirt at a thrift shop, and it was so cute I felt like showing it off. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mokojumbie said:


> Here are a few



ooh! Very cute indeed, Mokojumbie! I love the expression in the last shot. You just know an eye roll is in the process.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Mokojumbie: What a Handsome Smile!  

Devon: The Colours of the shirt really go well with your eyes and hair. [from what I see, anyhow.] ;3 Your Adorable!


----------



## bexy

Just_Jen said:


> George, I LOVE that hair colour on you! Gorgeous!! <3 what dye is it if u dont mind me asking?!



I shall answer for him lol, its Neon Blue by Directions.


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> I shall answer for him lol, its Neon Blue by Directions.



She didnt ask you .

its Neon Blue by Directions LOL!





BREAK IT DOWN!


----------



## Ivy

george83 said:


> She didnt ask you .
> 
> its Neon Blue by Directions LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAK IT DOWN!



O FUX YA. SO GOOD.


----------



## Mini

Thought this one turned out somewhat well. 

View attachment Sorta cool_1.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

george83 said:


> She didnt ask you .
> 
> its Neon Blue by Directions LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAK IT DOWN!



hahaha george there are no words   only cheesy grin faces....

do directions dye last any longer then star gazer dya knoww?


MINI that pic is LUSH, a very nice profile you have there!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Mini said:


> Thought this one turned out somewhat well.


You enjoy pretending to be Jesus, don't you?


----------



## george83

Just_Jen said:


> hahaha george there are no words   only cheesy grin faces....
> 
> do directions dye last any longer then star gazer dya knoww?
> 
> 
> MINI that pic is LUSH, a very nice profile you have there!



Cheesy grins for the win lol.

Having asked my dye consultant aka Bex she says she thinks directions last longer than stargazer. She has used stargazer flame a few times and it didnt seem to last as long as her directions dye. 

Directions she finds is a very rich and conditioning dye which leaves your hair feeling very well.


----------



## Mini

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You enjoy pretending to be Jesus, don't you?



Well, he *is* my favorite fictional character.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*snort*

:happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mini said:


> Thought this one turned out somewhat well.



Nice nimbus effect!



Mini said:


> Well, he *is* my favorite fictional character.



So right, yet so wrong!


----------



## thatgirl08

Mini said:


> Well, he *is* my favorite fictional character.



I'm so mad I already repped the actual picture. This is the best thing ever. Hahahaha.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm so mad I already repped the actual picture. This is the best thing ever. Hahahaha.



Don't worry ThatGirl - I got him for you.


----------



## thatgirl08

OneWickedAngel said:


> Don't worry ThatGirl - I got him for you.



Thanks:] xxxxxx


----------



## BarbBBW

This is me today,... again I know I am a PIC whore,.. it is just so much fun!!!! 

View attachment 8.JPG


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> ... again I know I am a PIC whore,..



Why a pic whore?? Maybe a pic skank? A pic tramp?? 

There is a another thread where such terms are being debated RIGHT NOW. 

I prefer Pic Trollop.


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> Why a pic whore?? Maybe a pic skank? A pic tramp??
> 
> There is a another thread where such terms are being debated RIGHT NOW.
> 
> I prefer Pic Trollop.



Ohhh Spanky, you romantic devil you ,...LOL
You know how to turn a girl on,..Ummm no for real LMAO

Pic trollop suits me just fine:bow:

And Umm yeah, the "other thread" is kinda scaring me!!:doh:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment phpHNDUpOAM.jpg


I cannot remember what I was thinking about in this pic.


----------



## BarbBBW

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61385
> 
> 
> I cannot remember what I was thinking about in this pic.



U look so damn cute!


----------



## Shosh

Mokojumbie said:


> Here are a few



You are very handsome.



DevenDoom said:


> I found that shirt at a thrift shop, and it was so cute I felt like showing it off. QUOTE]
> Beautiful eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> Mini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this one turned out somewhat well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Plump Princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And SUPER Latest: From my birthday party last thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me without my glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## BarbBBW

hahahha just pretend I am not here!! LMAO Its all good babe!! Its alllll goooddd!!


----------



## Shosh

BarbBBW said:


> hahahha just pretend I am not here!! LMAO Its all good babe!! Its alllll goooddd!!



Sorry, I missed you. I went back over other pages, and I forgot to come back to your comment. So sorry about that.

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> Pic trollop suits me just fine:bow:



*Pic Trollop*


When you are finished with <yawn> Flirtatious and Sweet


----------



## Spanky

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61385
> 
> 
> I cannot remember what I was thinking about in this pic.



HEY!

DOUBLE HEY!

I paid good money. $9.95 to be exact to get EXCLUSIVE Shoshie pics on BigCuties. 

And you are giving it away for free. 

I want my money back or I am tellin' AM.


----------



## BarbBBW

is that better?? 

View attachment DSC00720.JPG


----------



## Shosh

Spanky said:


> HEY!
> 
> DOUBLE HEY!
> 
> I paid good money. $9.95 to be exact to get EXCLUSIVE Shoshie pics on BigCuties.
> 
> And you are giving it away for free.
> 
> I want my money back or I am tellin' AM.



Haha! My career as a paysite girl was very shortlived. One set to be exact.

Who knows though, I may have the cross over model thing happening, where I could appear in a set with one of the Bombshells.


----------



## Spanky

You talkin' to me?? 

View attachment b03e80c7cf574623903aad0a18ef68cd.jpg


----------



## Spanky

Susannah said:


> Haha! My career as a paysite girl was very shortlived. One set to be exact.
> 
> Who knows though, I may have the cross over model thing happening, where I could appear in a set with one of the Bombshells.



With naked-inflation set to take off in the next quarter, I am guessing another set of pics will cost us 10,000 posts. 



But BarbBBW quoted us 10 or 12 posts depending on how she is feeling that day.


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> You talkin' to me??



I ammmm..............................................:happy:


Am I a post TROLLOP too now? wow I get around!!!


----------



## Shosh

Spanky said:


> With naked-inflation set to take off in the next quarter, I am guessing another set of pics will cost us 10,000 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> But BarbBBW quoted us 10 or 12 posts depending on how she is feeling that day.



Are you going to be the next 1000 response thread victim/Star?

That would be fun. What would you do?


----------



## Spanky

Susannah said:


> Are you going to be the next 1000 response thread victim/Star?
> 
> That would be fun. What would you do?



Shoshie, 

There exists in the nether regions of one of the famous threads started by our beloved Sandie Z a few years back, ass shots and even a <gulp> naked ass shot. ZERO posts. Did not lose a bet. Nothing. Talk about a pic whore. Really. 

Thus ended my presidential aspirations for life. Unless I could get a majority women vote with that pic. 

<is that crickets chirping??>


----------



## Shosh

Spanky said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> There exists in the nether regions of one of the famous threads started by our beloved Sandie Z a few years back, ass shots and even a <gulp> naked ass shot. ZERO posts. Did not lose a bet. Nothing. Talk about a pic whore. Really.
> 
> Thus ended my presidential aspirations for life. Unless I could get a majority women vote with that pic.
> 
> <is that crickets chirping??>



Haha.

Who would you recommend for a 1000 post prank then?


----------



## succubus_dxb

Mokojumbie said:


> Here are a few





oooh...hellooo..:eat1:


----------



## succubus_dxb

me being 'super cool and casual'. :bow: 

View attachment bwglasses.jpg


----------



## DJ_S

Outside the pub, before heading of to...MADNESS!!!

lol I'm still so hyped from last night


----------



## HottiMegan

This was taken on Saturday. We stopped off at the Jelly Belly Factory for a tour and took a photo outside with the giant jelly belly guy. Max was so hyper excited  

View attachment jellybelly.jpg


----------



## Ivy

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61385
> 
> 
> I cannot remember what I was thinking about in this pic.



you're so pretty!! i am also very jealous of your hair.. it looks so healthy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking so good.. :bow::bow:


----------



## kayrae




----------



## thatgirl08

kayrae said:


>



Gorgeousssss!


----------



## MamaLisa

thatgirl08 said:


> Gorgeousssss!





i 2nd that lovely!

*i decided after 2 years black.. ive gone back to red.. took me 4 hours lol*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Kayrae - looking good girl, but why so serious?!  *



MamaLisa said:


> *i decided after 2 years black.. ive gone back to red.. took me 4 hours lol*



*And worth every minute of the wait! Love it!*


----------



## activistfatgirl

I'm months behind on this thread, can't wait to dig on everyone.

Here's a recent of me pre-pizza dinner. My face freezes this way whenever I try to get a photo.


----------



## Fascinita

kayrae said:


>



K, I love this photo. Looking good, lady.



activistfatgirl said:


>



So very cute.


----------



## george83

In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Kayrae - looking good girl, but why so serious?!  *
> 
> 
> 
> *And worth every minute of the wait! Love it!*



*AWWW Thanks hunny bunches mwah!:kiss2:*


----------



## MamaLisa

george83 said:


> In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .



*HOT GEORGE! I DONT LIKE... I LOVE!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

george83 said:


> In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .


 
*WOW!*​ 
_George you look frackin' FAB in that ! Much kudos to Bexy for picking it out._


----------



## george83

MamaLisa said:


> *HOT GEORGE! I DONT LIKE... I LOVE!!*





OneWickedAngel said:


> *WOW!*​
> _George you look frackin' FAB in that ! Much kudos to Bexy for picking it out._



Thank you both so very much, Bexy does know a lovely outfit when she sees one .


----------



## BBWModel

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:



Mini said:


> Thought this one turned out somewhat well.


----------



## BBWModel

Trollop is a word that is not used nearly enough! LOL



Spanky said:


> Why a pic whore?? Maybe a pic skank? A pic tramp??
> 
> There is a another thread where such terms are being debated RIGHT NOW.
> 
> I prefer Pic Trollop.


----------



## kayrae

Thanks for the compliments. I am feeling exceptionally narcissistic today


----------



## Mini

george83 said:


> In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .



... Does this mean Bexy wears the pants?


----------



## Tania

Lisa, your hair looks awesome!

George knows I like his dress!

Kresta looks all mysterious!

I just found this...it's not super-recent, but it's kinda funny in a slouchy way. It was like 90F and humid as hell. Yay, Orlando in January! xD 

View attachment opr0010U.jpg


View attachment sombrerokalism.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

george83 said:


> In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .



oh my effing god!! HOT! HOT ! You look so adorableeeeee! I love it!

Tania, You look so cute in those pictures  :kiss2:

Kyrae, i have a girl crush on you <3 hehe prettttty

MamaLisa - i LOVE the red on you! Looking hot mama


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .



You look super kawaii gorgeous boy!!! :wubu:


----------



## bexy

Mini said:


> ... Does this mean Bexy wears the pants?



Well I do wear pants......if that was your question


----------



## succubus_dxb

with my new hatty hat  

View attachment hat2.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74

succubus_dxb said:


> with my new hatty hat




Foxy


----------



## Paul

Recent as of 18 March 2009:

















Enjoy


----------



## george83

Mini said:


> ... Does this mean Bexy wears the pants?



I'd just like to say I'm the boss of our house and what I say goes  *hides from Bexy*



Just_Jen said:


> oh my effing god!! HOT! HOT ! You look so adorableeeeee! I love it!



Thank you Jen 



bexy said:


> You look super kawaii gorgeous boy!!! :wubu:



Not as super kawaii as you  :kiss2::smitten:


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> I'd just like to say I'm the boss of our house and what I say goes  *hides from Bexy*



HAHAHA this is the funniest thing I have heard all day


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> HAHAHA this is the funniest thing I have heard all day



Seeing as I only seen you for like an hour this morning thats not saying much lol


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

Tania said:


> I just found this...it's not super-recent, but it's kinda funny in a slouchy way. It was like 90F and humid as hell. Yay, Orlando in January! xD



I love it. oK, love the hat.


----------



## Tania

*hugs Jenn*

Sombreros are constant, reliable comedy. *Tiny* sombreros are an instant laugh riot!


----------



## Jon Blaze

succubus_dxb said:


> with my new hatty hat



Oh my you're so cute. :wubu:


----------



## protuberance

Korova Milk Bar Tuesdays are fun, as long as there's no work the next day.


----------



## QueenB

mad anglez

View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## Just_Jen

QueenB said:


> mad anglez
> 
> View attachment 61558
> 
> 
> View attachment 61559



SO GORGEOUS! mad but HOT anglezz


protuberance - loving the moves!


----------



## furious styles

protuberance said:


> Korova Milk Bar Tuesdays are fun, as long as there's no work the next day.



do they serve milk+ ?



QueenB said:


> mad anglez



this is why i love my girlfriend, she just came from a film noir skin flick


----------



## Shosh

View attachment l_e75303f5d00d45828c137850e482e44d.jpg



Taken today.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paul said:


> Recent as of 18 March 2009:
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Nice pictures, Paul.


----------



## mediaboy

george83 said:


> In the dress Bexy bought me today , I love it to bits .




WOULD STICK IT IN

ps 

post moobs or gtfo <3


----------



## thatgirl08

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61582
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today.



Super pretty !


----------



## succubus_dxb

protuberance said:


> Korova Milk Bar Tuesdays are fun, as long as there's no work the next day.



I think I lurve you :wubu:


----------



## protuberance

furious styles said:


> do they serve milk+ ?



They have these wacky-ass alcoholic milkshake-type shits with silly names like, The Jon Benet. They're pretty good.


----------



## protuberance

succubus_dxb said:


> I think I lurve you :wubu:



That's sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Mathias

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61582
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today.



You look adorable! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> Super pretty !



Thanks so much.



Mathias said:


> You look adorable! :wubu:



Matty thank you sweets.:kiss2:


----------



## george83

mediaboy said:


> WOULD STICK IT IN
> 
> ps
> 
> post moobs or gtfo <3



ermm how about no


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> ermm how about no



Looks like I have a rival here!!


----------



## bexy

QueenB said:


> mad anglez
> 
> View attachment 61558
> 
> 
> View attachment 61559



Argh too beautiful.....not fair!!! You are so stunning!


----------



## CCC

I'm really not as serious as I look. Not sure what was going through my head at the moment ("Look sexy!" *scowl*).


----------



## dragorat

*OK,most of the year I have a fairly full beard.In April,around my birthday(the 9th),I do what I call my Spring Cleaning & trim down to just the goat & stache.So here are before & after pics taken today.* 

View attachment Springcleaning09 before.jpg


View attachment Springcleaning09after.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

CCC said:


> I'm really not as serious as I look. Not sure what was going through my head at the moment ("Look sexy!" *scowl*).



Don't worry- the seriousness is totally offset by the Ducktales shirt.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Me tonight, slightly drunk 



View attachment me 4-9-09 drunk.jpg


----------



## CCC

Blackjack said:


> Don't worry- the seriousness is totally offset by the Ducktales shirt.



Excellent. Exactly as planned.


----------



## BarbBBW

CCC said:


> I'm really not as serious as I look. Not sure what was going through my head at the moment ("Look sexy!" *scowl*).



very handsome CCC!!! thank you for sharing


----------



## BarbBBW

You all look very good!! Love seeing pics of all the great people here!!


----------



## Proner

Taken today 

View attachment clothes.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Susannah said:


> View attachment 61582
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today.



WONDERFUL! :wubu:


----------



## katorade

New haircut and glasses, finally!






and me looking mildly vapid in my bathroom:


----------



## user 23567




----------



## MamaLisa

grady said:


>


*
what a hottie!

i took this pic of me yesterday:*


----------



## BarbBBW

Adorable!!


----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


>



You're a total hottie, Grady. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

katorade said:


> New haircut and glasses, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me looking mildly vapid in my bathroom:




You look beautiful! Love the new cut.


----------



## BarbBBW

This post is for my friend Adrian!! Muahhhhhh:kiss2: 

View attachment DSC00652.JPG


View attachment DSC00655.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

Sorry it is alittle risque everyone! 

View attachment BARB special 030.JPG


----------



## kayrae

hothothottttttt



katorade said:


> New haircut and glasses, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me looking mildly vapid in my bathroom:


----------



## KnottyOne

Bummed out from Nova's loss, so I take pics, cause nothing cheers a photo whore up more than that... well... most of the time


----------



## thejuicyone

:wubu:


----------



## Adrian

Thank you immensely Barbara for the photos. Just as I figured you are more than a pretty face! 



BarbBBW said:


> Sorry it is alittle risque everyone!


As a 'bunsman', no apologies are necessary.

Nice 'bod'!!! Adrian


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment Me and Keri 2.jpg


My Friend Keri and I at the end of the night last night, after going out for her birthday.

View attachment Me Today.jpg


Me just after I woke up this morning. Well...Afternoon. I really wish I looked that good EVERY morning lol.

View attachment Me 1.jpg


Today, at a Bridal Shower.


----------



## natesnap

A few nights ago 

View attachment Picture 4.jpg


View attachment Picture 6.jpg


----------



## Ivy

katorade, i love your hair and glasses!

and jessica, you look lovely!! i can't wait to see you!


----------



## Ivy

i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.  

View attachment Photo 358.jpg


View attachment Photo 365.jpg


----------



## Ivy

MamaLisa said:


>



you're so preeeetty! i am loving the red hair! hot! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Ivy said:


> i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.



you are just such a gorgeous girl! :wubu:


----------



## bexy

Ivy said:


> i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.



Oooh perdy lip piercing!!!


----------



## JoeFA

thejuicyone said:


> :wubu:



Wow! your stunning, undoubtedly :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Bummed out from Nova's loss, so I take pics, cause nothing cheers a photo whore up more than that... well... most of the time


 
*Look at that pout! Awww come here honey, I know a wicked way (or thirty) to make you feel much better in your time of loss. Now you know you are going to make nearly every red-blooded female dimmer wish she could be the one to just pull you to her bossom and offer sweet comfort when you look like that! *



thejuicyone said:


> :wubu:





mszwebs said:


> My Friend Keri and I at the end of the night last night, after going out for her birthday.
> Me just after I woke up this morning. Well...Afternoon. I really wish I looked that good EVERY morning lol.
> Today, at a Bridal Shower.





natesnap said:


> A few nights ago





Ivy said:


> i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.


 
*@ JuicyOne, MzWebz, Nate and Ivy: LOOKING GOOOOOOD People!*
:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 61640
> 
> 
> My Friend Keri and I at the end of the night last night, after going out for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 61642
> 
> 
> Me just after I woke up this morning. Well...Afternoon. I really wish I looked that good EVERY morning lol.
> 
> View attachment 61641
> 
> 
> Today, at a Bridal Shower.


Holy crap, I wish I looked half that beautiful when I woke up.


----------



## thatgirl08

Ivy said:


> i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.



The lip piercing looks fantastic on you!


----------



## elle camino

dunno what happened with the first one, but i like it. ivy the lip looks boss, and that's a lot coming from me about a lip piercing. BITCH LET'S SWING ON SWINGS. 

View attachment 360486673.jpg


View attachment 360486675.jpg


----------



## Ash

CCC said:


> I'm really not as serious as I look. Not sure what was going through my head at the moment ("Look sexy!" *scowl*).



Duck Tales ftw!


----------



## Weeze

Surlysomething said:


> You're a total hottie, Grady. :bow:



Agreed :wubu:


----------



## user 23567

Thanks you guys! I feel really special :blush:

Maybe I'll go topless next time.....or bottomless! Who knows


----------



## MamaLisa

thejuicyone said:


> :wubu:


*
Just bloody hot!.. yummo!*:eat2::eat2:



Ivy said:


> i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.



Yum Yum & more yum.. that cheekyness.. i just want to squish u! :smitten:



Ivy said:


> you're so preeeetty! i am loving the red hair! hot! :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:




UR PRETTIER! I love the red hair 2 xx :kiss2:


----------



## rollhandler

Taken just a few months ago in the great white north of Illinois, at my sisters Graduation. I dont live in Illinois currently but in Leavenworth, Ks. No, not the prison, the City of Leavenworth 

View attachment PutterDimsBG.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## ahtnamas

I chopped my hair off yesterday 

View attachment 0405071722.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

rollhandler said:


> Taken just a few months ago in the great white north of Illinois, at my sisters Graduation. I dont live in Illinois currently but in Leavenworth, Ks. No, not the prison, the City of Leavenworth



I've spent time in that prison, first from 1989 to 1993, then again from '99 to '02, then a short stint in 2004-5. It's a great jail!


----------



## KnottyOne

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Look at that pout! Awww come here honey, I know a wicked way (or thirty) to make you feel much better in your time of loss. Now you know you are going to make nearly every red-blooded female dimmer wish she could be the one to just pull you to her bossom and offer sweet comfort when you look like that! *



Awww, thanks, totally cheered me up, but I could always use a little bit more ^_-. And wicked... hmmm, ok, I think i want your consoling


----------



## BarbBBW

OMG all you people are gorgeous and handsome!!! wow ty all for sharing!!!!:wubu::kiss2::bow:


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> This post is for my friend Adrian!! Muahhhhhh:kiss2:



Awesome Picture- how do you get to look so cool & cute with all that Southwestern Heat :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## CCC

Ashley said:


> Duck Tales ftw!



"Woohoo"?

I'm glad the shirt was recognizable!
...but how could it not be to true devotees?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I've had the DuckTales song going through my head for the last few days thanks to you. :doh: lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


>


 

*HOLY GUAC-THE FRACKIN'-MOLE WOMAN!* 

*Anybody thirtsy for something Juicy get to the back of the line dammit!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CCC said:


> "Woohoo"?
> 
> I'm glad the shirt was recognizable!
> ...but how could it not be to true devotees?





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I've had the DuckTales song going through my head for the last few days thanks to you. :doh: lol


 
*I loved watching DuckTales with my sons and I'm happy for the memories, but I swear -- if either of you have ringing in your ears tomorrow it is going to be from me mentally cussin' the both of you the heck out if that damn theme gets stuck in my head!* :doh:



ahtnamas said:


> I chopped my hair off yesterday


 
*Your hair looks fine - why so glum?*


----------



## ZosofanCMR

This is from Alki Park across from Seattle


----------



## 1300 Class

A quick snap. I've been doing a lot of garden work down our back yard and to stop getting burnt stupid, I've been wearing a Shemagh, which has been great!




Sorry about the quality, my hands are a bit shaky these days.


----------



## KHayes666

Australian Lord said:


> A quick snap. I've been doing a lot of garden work down our back yard and to stop getting burnt stupid, I've been wearing a Shemagh, which has been great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality, my hands are a bit shaky these days.



You look very Chic (say this out loud) this evening!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Second, Third, Fourth, Fifth, and Sixth this. 


Hell. To The Yes.


THANKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Mini

If you want to be my friend, the first thing you have to understand is that I wear sunglasses pretty much all the time, and that I will change this habit for no one. 

View attachment Fun with Photoshop!_1.jpg


View attachment More fun!_1.jpg


View attachment Mini! 2_1.jpg


----------



## 1300 Class

Its a good look.


----------



## Ivy

MamaLisa, OneWickedAngel, Bexy, thatgirl08, and succubus_dxb- thank you so much!! you're too sweet

elle, thank you. also, you look foxy as shiiit. :eat2:


----------



## george83

Ivy said:


> i got my hair done last week and i just got new glasses and a new piercing! my glasses look a lot like my old ones, which is what i wanted. my old ones were stolen while i was in the hospital! outrage!! i got a second pair as well, but they aren't ready yet.



Wow you look amazing .


----------



## thejuicyone

Yeah I'm being a picture whore today...


----------



## Blackjack

Mini said:


> If you want to be my friend, the first thing you have to understand is that I wear sunglasses pretty much all the time, and that I will change this habit for no one.



It's true.

He even wears them at night.


----------



## HottiMegan

This was taken by Max on thursday while downtown enjoying the evening market. It's a little blurry but it's sitll a favorite of mine


----------



## SMA413

Blackjack said:


> It's true.
> 
> He even wears them at night.



Is it because his future's so bright, he's gotta wear shades?


----------



## Mini

SMA413 said:


> Is it because his future's so bright, he's gotta wear shades?



The sun never sets on cool, m'dear.


----------



## CleverBomb

SMA413 said:


> Is it because his future's so bright, he's gotta wear shades?


Hobbes: We aren't cool?
Calvin: Of course we are cool! But not as cool as we COULD be!
Cool people wear DARK GLASSES!!
Hobbes: It's cool to bump into things?
Calvin: You don't move. You just hang around


-Rusty
(couldn't fnd a link to the original cartoon)


----------



## MamaLisa

Mini said:


> If you want to be my friend, the first thing you have to understand is that I wear sunglasses pretty much all the time, and that I will change this habit for no one.



*Very hot.. i like i like i like !!!* :smitten:


----------



## Sugar

Finally one where I'm not totally washed out!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Mini *and *Juicy,* All I can say is 'WOW' 

>;O HEY *WICKED**,* I DON'T WANNA GO TO THE BACK OF THE LINE! .. *Cuts in line*


----------



## Tania

Lucky said:


> Finally one where I'm not totally washed out!



Lucky, this is SUCH a pretty picture! I love that light yellow with your dark hair.


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


>



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## thejuicyone

chublover350 said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:



WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN!?!? I was about to file a missing person's report.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lucky said:


> Finally one where I'm not totally washed out!



*So cute! That's an adorable top on you Lucky*.



Your Plump Princess said:


> *Mini *and *Juicy,* All I can say is 'WOW'
> 
> >;O HEY *WICKED**,* I DON'T WANNA GO TO THE BACK OF THE LINE! .. *Cuts in line*



*HAHAHA! We must all wait our proper turn in the Juice line young lady!*



chublover350 said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


*Dude you said it all! 

The Juicy One needs to get all that phineness over to the Sexiest in Clothes thread! YOU HEAR ME JUICY!
*


----------



## bexy

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken by Max on thursday while downtown enjoying the evening market. It's a little blurry but it's sitll a favorite of mine



Too cute!!!! Though he shaved off his moustache?  

Adorable Megan!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*A (HOPEFULLY) last blast of winter chill as I was forced to break out the big coat and wrap one more time this morning.*


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *A (HOPEFULLY) last blast of winter chill as I was forced to break out the big coat and wrap one more time this morning.*



OWA,...what can i say? All bundled up and still you look great!! Fabulous!


----------



## Sugar

Tania said:


> Lucky, this is SUCH a pretty picture! I love that light yellow with your dark hair.



Thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> Finally one where I'm not totally washed out!



I know we're not getting along right now, but your smile in this picture is the most endearing I've ever seen it. Beautiful.


----------



## Blockierer

Tania said:


> Lucky, this is SUCH a pretty picture! I love that light yellow with your dark hair.



very nice pic 
I love it


----------



## HottiMegan

bexy said:


> Too cute!!!! Though he shaved off his moustache?
> 
> Adorable Megan!



lol thanks  Max has a whole stash of stick on mustaches. Max left one on the floor and Alex got into it and we took it out of his mouth and stuck it to his face


----------



## Blackjack

Taken just now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Holy crap, Beej has hair!!!!!  You long-haired hippie, you.

You look good like that, Kev.


----------



## Carrie

Blackjack said:


> Taken just now.


_Very_ nice, Beej.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You know, Carrie, something's telling me that might not have been a coincidence.


----------



## Carrie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know, Carrie, something's telling me that might not have been a coincidence.


Hmm. In that case, let me go post in that thread about how hot images of men wearing a fez and swimming in giant bowls of Cheerios turn me on, too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ahahahahaha. Beej's mom wants me to ask you if you can put down that a guy being nice to his sister is a turn on for you, too.


----------



## thejuicyone

> *Dude you said it all!
> 
> The Juicy One needs to get all that phineness over to the Sexiest in Clothes thread! YOU HEAR ME JUICY!
> *



lol I hear ya I hear ya. But, I like to subtly show my picture whoriness, so I just scatter my pics throughout the various threads.


----------



## Blackjack

Carrie said:


> _Very_ nice, Beej.



I listen to suggestions.


----------



## Sugar

Blockierer said:


> very nice pic
> I love it



Thanks Blockie! :wubu:


----------



## blackghost20t




----------



## george83

Painting the soon to be nursery .


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

George, those pictures earn the AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW award.

Punk rock soon-to-be-daddy George trades the partying for the painting. Again: awwwwww.


----------



## Surlysomething

george83 said:


> Painting the soon to be nursery .




I'm digging the Pipettes shirt!


----------



## Tanuki

george83 said:


> Painting the soon to be nursery .



Awwww so exiting! its getting closer and closer... !


----------



## george83

BigBeautifulMe said:


> George, those pictures earn the AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW award.
> 
> Punk rock soon-to-be-daddy George trades the partying for the painting. Again: awwwwww.



Hehe thanks . *treasures the AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW award* lol.



Surlysomething said:


> I'm digging the Pipettes shirt!



Why thankyou .



T-Bear said:


> Awwww so exiting! its getting closer and closer... !



I know! Not coming quick enough for my liking as I'm a very impatient man.


----------



## succubus_dxb

george83 said:


> Painting the soon to be nursery .



aww bless your wee cotton socks


----------



## LisaInNC

george83 said:


> Painting the soon to be nursery .



I have such the crush on George...Bexy, dont beat me up but I think naughty thoughts when I see him.


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

Taken 2 weeks ago down in Connecticut

BigCutieKitKat 

View attachment P3280159.JPG


----------



## george83

LisaInNC said:


> I have such the crush on George...Bexy, dont beat me up but I think naughty thoughts when I see him.



Awwwwk *shuffles feet and blushes* :blush: :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

blackghost20t said:


> ..



*Very handsome, gorgeous smile. *



george83 said:


> Painting the soon to be nursery .



*Just add my "Aaawwww" to the pile George. It's just so darn sweet!*



bigcutiekitkat said:


> Taken 2 weeks ago down in Connecticut
> BigCutieKitKat



*Well Hello Cutie!*


----------



## KFD

Okay, here are some pictures...

I am rockin' the Chrome Hearts here, and real-hole Levis







And, you can't be a navy sailor without these...






KFD


----------



## BBWModel

WOW!! I love me a man in uniform!!! :smitten:



KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pictures...
> 
> I am rockin' the Chrome Hearts here, and real-hole Levis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, you can't be a navy sailor without these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFD


----------



## bexy

LisaInNC said:


> I have such the crush on George...Bexy, dont beat me up but I think naughty thoughts when I see him.



Me too, it's a wonder I ever get anything done!!


----------



## Aurora1

A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be 

View attachment 3428442106_a69d3e58d4_m.jpg


View attachment 3428442116_b48f2f358c_m.jpg


View attachment 3428442112_1bd0bc1c63_m.jpg


View attachment 3427644801_9a321cb09d_m.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Aurora1 said:


> A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be
> 
> View attachment 61914
> 
> 
> View attachment 61915
> 
> 
> View attachment 61916
> 
> 
> View attachment 61917



YOU looking geeky? I HIGHLY disagree.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pictures...
> I am rockin' the Chrome Hearts here, and real-hole Levis
> And, you can't be a navy sailor without these...
> KFD



*Saluting the good looks all around KFD!
(Dammit where's a salute smiley when you need one!)*



Aurora1 said:


> A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be



*Oh the LAST thing anyone is going to think is geeky looking upon that gorgeous face, Auroa!
*



bmann0413 said:


> YOU looking geeky? I HIGHLY disagree.


*I highly agree with you Bmann!*


----------



## blackghost20t

Aurora1 said:


> A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be
> 
> View attachment 61914
> 
> 
> View attachment 61915
> 
> 
> View attachment 61916
> 
> 
> View attachment 61917



Damn your really cute!


----------



## Timberwolf

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Saluting the good looks all around KFD!
> (Dammit where's a salute smiley when you need one!)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh the LAST thing anyone is going to think is geeky looking upon that gorgeous face, Auroa!
> *
> 
> 
> *I highly agree with you Bmann!*







Like this?


----------



## MamaLisa

BarbBBW said:


> OWA,...what can i say? All bundled up and still you look great!! Fabulous!



um.. yum! :eat2:


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *A (HOPEFULLY) last blast of winter chill as I was forced to break out the big coat and wrap one more time this morning.*



YUMMO!!! :eat2: thats what the last post was about lol sorry


----------



## BarbBBW

Aurora1 said:


> A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be
> 
> Aurora,... you are adorable! you look like a model ! You really do


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Wicked:* AWWWW You Look Warm in that picture, though, I must admit! I hope the cold season is over now. 


*Aurora1*: Wow! Don't take this as a creepy compliment [OMG PLEASE DON'T] But you Look Fun! :3


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Timberwolf said:


> Like this?


*Perfect Timberwolfe!*



MamaLisa said:


> um.. yum! :eat2:





MamaLisa said:


> YUMMO!!! :eat2: thats what the last post was about lol sorry


:kiss2::kiss2: *Hee-Hee! Thanks Lis!*



Your Plump Princess said:


> *Wicked:* AWWWW You Look Warm in that picture, though, I must admit! I hope the cold season is over now.
> ...snip...


 
*Thanks Plump!:kiss2: I am so sick of the cold it's not even funny!*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

>;O NO LAUGHING.











Wicked: Oh, I know that feeling about the cold! I heard we might get SNOW on monday. I literally Cringed. I'm SO Sick of it. Can't Summer just hurry it's lazy ass up?


----------



## thejuicyone

My b/f and I got a puppy today. He's an american bulldog/pitbull mix named Bailey.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> >;O NO LAUGHING.


*You look so sweet and innocent, especially in that bottom pic,  love it!*



thejuicyone said:


> My b/f and I got a puppy today. He's an american bulldog/pitbull mix named Bailey.


*Aaawww! Congratulations on the new addition to your family! Bailey's so cute!*


----------



## BrownEyedChica

thejuicyone said:


> My b/f and I got a puppy today. He's an american bulldog/pitbull mix named Bailey.



Awwww Bailey is soooooooooo cute! 

I have a puppy of the same mix as well... wish he was that small again though, lol. He's my baby! 

I love your pics.


----------



## Rich P

absolutely gorgeous...great figure too  x



Lucky said:


> Finally one where I'm not totally washed out!


----------



## Rich P

...and the rest of your gorgeous self actually  x



katorade said:


> New haircut and glasses, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me looking mildly vapid in my bathroom:


----------



## Santaclear

Muhf**kas say my beats are crappy and my rhymes ain't sh*t. But one look at my fat wallet and you know who's gettin' paid. :bow: I ain't lyin'.

I have to come out to the woods to practice, you see, since jealous ghetto suckas often be about stealing my rhymes. 

View attachment IMG_0348b.JPG


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> Muhf**kas say my beats are crappy and my rhymes ain't sh*t. But one look at my fat wallet and you know who's gettin' paid. :bow: I ain't lyin'.
> 
> I have to come out to the woods to practice, you see, since jealous ghetto suckas often be about stealing my rhymes.



Tight rhymes about cheddar, Boo. When's the album dropping?

:wubu:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn

I agree "WOW!! I love me a man in uniform!!!"


KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pictures...
> 
> I am rockin' the Chrome Hearts here, and real-hole Levis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, you can't be a navy sailor without these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFD


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Tight rhymes about cheddar, Boo. When's the album dropping?
> 
> :wubu:



Rhymes about cheddar and fresh brie are like the Fedder and me, funky fresh with phat beats ain't it true, honey-broad? It's a wack slammin' joint with foundation-rattling bass, fries are the curliest and it should be out by midsummer at the earliest. :wubu:


----------



## KFD

thejuicyone said:


> My b/f and I got a puppy today. He's an american bulldog/pitbull mix named Bailey.




Anything pitbull is a great dog! I swear by those...

This is our (well, now the exes)dog. She is a pit/greyhound (?) mix. That sewer rat loves riding on the tank of an Aprilia, and hanging out in a Jacuzzi. When Bailey gets a little bigger, you might find him chillin' in the pool like this:







Thanks for the kind words, Jenn!

KFD


----------



## Saxphon

Aurora1 said:


> A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be
> 
> View attachment 61914
> 
> 
> View attachment 61915
> 
> 
> View attachment 61916
> 
> 
> View attachment 61917



Aurora, there are many beautiful women that have left their photos for us to see. But, these 4 shots of you, "geeky" or otherwise, show off one of the most incredible smiles I've seen. Thank you for those wonderful warm and sexy photos.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> A few recent pics of me...just as geeky as I can be


*Aurora, you have a beautiful smile!*




> My b/f and I got a puppy today. He's an american bulldog/pitbull mix named Bailey.


*Bailey is gorgeous, actually all 3 of you are.*




> blackghost20t


*Oh How you doin'! *




> This was taken by Max on thursday while downtown enjoying the evening market. It's a little blurry but it's sitll a favorite of mine


*This is totally a blow up for the wall pic *




> ZosofanCMR


*Cuteness*



*Everyone looks foxy *


----------



## Sugar

Rich P said:


> absolutely gorgeous...great figure too  x



Thanks!!


----------



## Suze

i made the mistake of wearing too much clothes the same day as i landed 
taken last week in marbella (spain).

miss it already :/ 

View attachment Mobil Kamera 039 3.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank's *Wicked!* :3 


*Juicy:* AWW! THE PUPPYYY IS ADOOORAAABLEEE!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Suze said:


> i made the mistake of wearing too much clothes the same day as i landed
> taken last week in marbella (spain).
> 
> miss it already :/


Wow! I'd Miss that place too! It looks so pretty!

;D Your Gorgeous! And even though it might've been Too many clothes, you still rocked that outfit!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Me & Cartman (the closest thing I have to a man in my life right now)*


View attachment Me Cartman April 09.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Me & Cartman (the closest thing I have to a man in my life right now)*



*Too cute Cleo! Love the cami! * *(And that's Officer Cartman to you! LOL)*


----------



## bexy

Me on our Easter day out.

Visiting the Marina and chips by the sea  

View attachment S4010013.JPG


View attachment S4010010.JPG


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> Me on our Easter day out.
> 
> Visiting the Marina and chips by the sea
> 
> View attachment 62080
> 
> 
> View attachment 62081



You look very beautiful .

Me eating a hamburger at the same marina as Bexy


----------



## PhatChk

After my hair cut!


----------



## Adamantoise

PhatChk said:


> After my hair cut!



Wow,you look gorgeous!


----------



## PhatChk

Adamantoise said:


> Wow,you look gorgeous!


 Thank you!:blush::blush:
I like the anime sig! ^_^


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Bexy,* I ADORE That Outfit on you. Just Amazing!_ [I'm supposed to tell you, my brother says your 'SOO SUPER CUTE' .. Lol. 6 Year olds. <3] _

*George,* What Can I say? That Picture Just Totally Made My Day. 


*Phatchk,* Your such a cutie! I love the way your haircut compliments your facial structure. I Never get such luck, Lol! 





Newest:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Your Plump Princess said:


> Newest:



that's a great colour on you, and lovely photo


----------



## succubus_dxb

oops double post


----------



## bexy

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Bexy,* I ADORE That Outfit on you. Just Amazing!_ [I'm supposed to tell you, my brother says your 'SOO SUPER CUTE' .. Lol. 6 Year olds. <3] _



Awk your lil' bro sounds adorable....and has good taste clearly 

Tell him I said thanks and that he rawks!!


----------



## BarbBBW

Here is a pic of me and my hubby on Easter! 

View attachment DSC00772.JPG


----------



## CCC

This is relatively recent. I was in Washington DC on January 20th. I think it was for something important.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> Too cute Cleo! Love the cami! (And that's Officer Cartman to you! LOL)



Thanks hun


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> Here is a pic of me and my hubby on Easter!



*You two are a good looking couple Barb!*



CCC said:


> This is relatively recent. I was in Washington DC on January 20th. I think it was for something important.



*Cool pic! At least you have proof you were there.*


----------



## PhatChk

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Bexy,* I ADORE That Outfit on you. Just Amazing!_ [I'm supposed to tell you, my brother says your 'SOO SUPER CUTE' .. Lol. 6 Year olds. <3] _
> 
> *George,* What Can I say? That Picture Just Totally Made My Day.
> 
> 
> *Phatchk,* Your such a cutie! I love the way your haircut compliments your facial structure. I Never get such luck, Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest:


Thank you! But look who's talking you have beautiful strawberry blond hair. What I would do with your hair. Beautiful curled or straight, try to let it grow a little get some layers and bangs bet you would look great! Your eyes will exposed and you cheeks will be very noticeable and flattering.


----------



## BarbBBW

full pics of me, which I dont do often, but I am getting used to them now  thanks to all of you here on DIMS Muahhh 

View attachment DSC00858.JPG


View attachment DSC00864.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...snip...
> Newest:



*Love the way your hair is all curling and color of your blouse. Both suit you well.*



BarbBBW said:


> full pics of me, which I dont do often, but I am getting used to them now  thanks to all of you here on DIMS Muahhh



*Ow! Sexy! Sexy!*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

O_O HOLY ... . *Pushes Jaw up, only to have it drop again* 


[Insert the Manditory: 'HUBBA HUBBA' here.]


----------



## mpls_girl26

Two pictures of me with my niece and nephew visiting me in Minnesota for their spring break. 

View attachment Picture 021.jpg


View attachment Picture 029.jpg


----------



## protuberance

Pics of me at karaoke, singing Gloria Estefan's, "Rhthym Is Gonna Get You" and drinking, of course.


----------



## mszwebs

protuberance said:


> Pics of me at karaoke, singing Gloria Estefan's, "Rhthym Is Gonna Get You" and drinking, of course.



Please come karaoke with me.


----------



## protuberance

mszwebs said:


> Please come karaoke with me.



I certainly would if I lived in Wisconsin. I'd show those muthafuckas what karaoke's all about.


----------



## Mathias

Rich P said:


> absolutely gorgeous...great figure too  x



I agree with this!


----------



## Mathias

Deleted...


----------



## DJ_S

last week, me trying out some threads for an upcomming wedding


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mpls_girl26 said:


> Two pictures of me with my niece and nephew visiting me in Minnesota for their spring break.


*Pretty! That shade of yellow is lovely on you.*



protuberance said:


> Pics of me at karaoke, singing Gloria Estefan's, "Rhthym Is Gonna Get You" and drinking, of course.


*Now THAT is how you karaoke! Go on with your bad self!*



DJ_S said:


> last week, me trying out some threads for an upcomming wedding



*Nice Threads! The t-shirt works so well with it (not! LOL):happy:*


----------



## Cleofatra_74

> Pics of me at karaoke, singing Gloria Estefan's, "Rhthym Is Gonna Get You" and drinking, of course.


*Hahahaha That's awesome!*




> last week, me trying out some threads for an upcomming wedding


*Foxy *


----------



## Aurora1

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Wicked:*
> *Aurora1*: Wow! Don't take this as a creepy compliment [OMG PLEASE DON'T] But you Look Fun! :3



No offense taken...I AM a ton of fun!  Yer adorable yerself sweetie!


----------



## DJ_S

TOO MUCH COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Maxx Awesome

Bret "The Hitman" Hart




George & Bret Hart




Me & Bret Hart

All taken today as Bret signed copies of his autobiography in Belfast.


----------



## kayrae

For a second there, I thought YOU were Bret Hart and I was speechless.


----------



## Suze

was there anyone besides you in line?

LOL


----------



## KHayes666

Bret Hart was the reason I got into wrestling in the first place. I owe it all to him, you're a lucky guy to be able to meet the legend himself.

Kudos


----------



## Maxx Awesome

kayrae said:


> For a second there, I thought YOU were Bret Hart and I was speechless.



Wouldn't that be a hell of a thing if I'd been posting here anonymously all this time...
Alas, I am not. Sorry to let you down, love


----------



## george83

Damn you Maxx you beat me to it lol.

It was awesome meeting him even though we had to queue up for like 3 hours for a 5 second handshake and a autograph.

The best there was the best there is and the best there ever will be.


----------



## Maxx Awesome

Bret Hart is totally a jam-up guy. I should've asked his opinion on El Dandy...


----------



## tonynyc

Maxx Awesome said:


> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g39/petemaxx/P1010002-4.jpg[/IMG]
> Me & Bret Hart
> 
> All taken today as Bret signed copies of his autobiography in Belfast.



*Wow great pictures Max *-


----------



## rollhandler

Maxx Awesome said:


> Bret "The Hitman" Hart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George & Bret Hart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Bret Hart
> 
> All taken today as Bret signed copies of his autobiography in Belfast.



Wow! I'm jealous and I am not even a wrestling fan.
Glad you got to meet someone you Idolize so much, I can only hope for the experience once in my own life.
Rollhandler


----------



## luscious_lulu

I went to the hairdresser's to get a trim today. The hairdresser asked me if I had ever thought about getting an aline cut. I said no, but lets do it anyway...


----------



## QueenB

cute hair, lulu!

crappy cellphone pix

View attachment 62369


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> I went to the hairdresser's to get a trim today. The hairdresser asked me if I had ever thought about getting an aline cut. I said no, but lets do it anyway...



I likey very much! The cut and subtle highlight suit your face well.


----------



## thatgirl08

rollhandler said:


> Wow! I'm jealous and I am not even a *wrestling fan.*Glad you got to meet someone you Idolize so much, I can only hope for the experience once in my own life.
> Rollhandler



Oh right, wrestling, I totally knew that guy was a wrestler..


----------



## succubus_dxb

me being really happy in my new undies 

(no makeup, and not a lot of sleep, judge not) 

View attachment undies3.JPG


----------



## protuberance

succubus_dxb said:


> me being really happy in my new undies
> 
> (no makeup, and not a lot of sleep, judge not)



No makeup and undies at the same time is a treasure.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> me being really happy in my new undies
> 
> (no makeup, and not a lot of sleep, judge not)



Oh yummy! You just keep bringing the gorgeous!


----------



## squidge dumpling

lil old me now. 

View attachment lil me - Copy.JPG


----------



## Proner

Just taken coming back from a party and a little bit exhausted :happy: 

View attachment DSCN2513.JPG


View attachment DSCN2512.JPG


----------



## goofy girl

kayrae said:


> For a second there, I thought YOU were Bret Hart and I was speechless.



me, too! LOL


----------



## AshleyEileen

Before the Cali AC and He Is Legend show the other night.


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> Before the Cali AC and He Is Legend show the other night.



ok,..just too damn cute!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Before the Cali AC and He Is Legend show the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> BarbBBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok,..just too damn cute!
Click to expand...


Yeah... What Barb said!


----------



## AshleyEileen

:blush:
Aww, shucks.


----------



## thatgirl08

You're freaking gorgeous girl.


----------



## steely

You have gorgeous skin!


----------



## BarbBBW

Here is my in my bathing suit! Its hot in AZ already! 

View attachment DSC00834.JPG


View attachment DSC00801.JPG


----------



## Mathias

You're gorgeous Barb! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

BarbBBW said:


> Here is my in my bathing suit! Its hot in AZ already!



*Whistles* What a scorcher! I see that hourglass too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*OOOO-WEEEE BARB!
:smitten:Me- likey!:smitten:​*


----------



## Spanky

Okay, OKAY !!!


Barb is now officially a Pic Vamp. 

Keep it up and you'll move to Pic Femme Fatale. That's currently where OWA is.


----------



## NYSquashee

It's been so long since I've been posting around these parts I feel like I should put this in the "intro" thread, but here you are:






That would be my semi-sad face after a bad haircut I got recently.


----------



## snuffy2000

Rainy day boredom picture.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Spanky said:


> ...snip...
> Keep it up and you'll move to Pic Femme Fatale. That's currently where OWA is.



*Why Spanky - you care!!! My thanks to you!:kiss2:*



NYSquashee said:


> That would be my semi-sad face after a bad haircut I got recently.



*Awww look at that semi-pout :kiss2:*



snuffy2000 said:


> Rainy day boredom picture.


*Well hello there! What do we get to see when the sun's out?*


----------



## Surlysomething

Just what I needed to improve my day....hot men. 


Thanks for posting!


----------



## BarbBBW

NYSquashee said:


> It's been so long since I've been posting around these parts I feel like I should put this in the "intro" thread, but here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my semi-sad face after a bad haircut I got recently.


aww you do look alittle bit sad boooo But still hadsome!:smitten:



snuffy2000 said:


> Rainy day boredom picture.



love that hat! very handsome and a cuddle addict:eat2:,... ohhh myyy!!:smitten:


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Barb, You are absolutely Gorgeous, wow! Thank you so much pretty lady 




BarbBBW said:


> full pics of me, which I dont do often, but I am getting used to them now  thanks to all of you here on DIMS Muahhh


----------



## Aurora1

NYSquashee said:


> It's been so long since I've been posting around these parts I feel like I should put this in the "intro" thread, but here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my semi-sad face after a bad haircut I got recently.



Boy, you need to knock that sexiness off!!! I don't think it's a sad face either...it's more of a James Dean look :smitten:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

BarbBBW said:


> Here is my in my bathing suit! Its hot in AZ already!



I say it IS hot in Arizona!! Something tells me it is not the heat alone, however  :smitten:


----------



## NYSquashee

I have gotten the James Dean thing before, and it's always lovely hearing it again, thank you cutie.

I'll try to get another shot up in which I don't look like someone stole my best friend soon.


----------



## Ruffie

Cut three inches off my hair and hadn't posted in a while so thought would throw these up.
Ruth 

View attachment Haircut.jpg


View attachment Haircut#2.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Cute Ruffie.


----------



## BarbBBW

Ruffie said:


> Cut three inches off my hair and hadn't posted in a while so thought would throw these up.
> Ruth



Great haircut! looks great on you!! wow


----------



## Ruffie

Thanks ladies. Wanted to cut all the perm off(naturally curly hair and perm former hairdresser co worker talked me into when we were drinking at my place one night = frizzy hair) and get a little pixie cut. But the hairdresser wouldn't do it. Said try this for a bit and if I still wanted it all cut off in a month or two she would do it then. So its this for now and you folks saying it looks cute makes me feel better. I appreciate it.
Ruth


----------



## Jay West Coast

Took me a bit to get caught up on this thread. Some awesome people on here! It's sweet to see everybody!

Here's something from this weekend with friends at Half Moon Bay, after jumping in the [cold] water... 

View attachment 3164_554052846979_48809392_32882310_5546873_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Woooohooo Jay-eye-candy.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ruffie said:


> Thanks ladies. Wanted to cut all the perm off(naturally curly hair and perm former hairdresser co worker talked me into when we were drinking at my place one night = frizzy hair) and get a little pixie cut. But the hairdresser wouldn't do it. Said try this for a bit and if I still wanted it all cut off in a month or two she would do it then. So its this for now and you folks saying it looks cute makes me feel better. I appreciate it.
> Ruth



I've always wanted a pixie cut. I think I'd look terrible with one though.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruffie said:


> Cut three inches off my hair and hadn't posted in a while so thought would throw these up.
> Ruth



*I like the cut, Ruffie. It frames your face nicely. *



Jay West Coast said:


> ...snip...
> Here's something from this weekend with friends at Half Moon Bay, after jumping in the [cold] water...



*oooooh! OWA likey this mucho mucho! 
(and promises to take the Seinfeldian cold water factor into consideration.)*


----------



## Blackjack

Self-portraits taken while hiking today.


----------



## BarbBBW

Blackjack said:


> Self-portraits taken while hiking today.



wow what a beautiful hike it must have been! Looks amazing! And you look great!!


----------



## Blackjack

One more I just took.






Reflected in my computer monitor.

The YouTube video is for "Peterson" by the band The American Dollar. It's post-rock and kind of weird.


----------



## BarbBBW

Blackjack said:


> One more I just took.
> 
> Reflected in my computer monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> BJ,... so nice !! handsome man ty for sharing


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

One I just posted in my profile so I'm not just a Musketeer LOL


----------



## Gingembre

Here's my on my holidays:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Beej, your beard is getting to be of the big foot variety


----------



## snuffy2000

A few more from the other night. :happy:


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Here's my on my holidays:



You are very cute, I just love your sunglasses in the first pic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

undrcovrbrothr said:


> One I just posted in my profile so I'm not just a Musketeer LOL



Doesn't your profile say you are in the Navy? Is that a vessel you usually sail on?



snuffy2000 said:


> A few more from the other night. :happy:



Cute- where are you at while eating that chili?


----------



## Wild Zero

The new puppy and I!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't your profile say you are in the Navy? Is that a vessel you usually sail on?



Why yes it is.. right off the starboard bow, with the Dominican coastline in the background. It probably is much better on a cruise ship than it is on a Navy vessel, right???  Beautiful mornings and nights, though!!


----------



## furious styles

crazy eyes


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I loves me some wine! This was my last formal for my sorority!  Bittersweet... Don't mind the creepers in the background! Haha 

View attachment DSC00907.jpg


----------



## QueenB

furious styles said:


> crazy eyes



beasting on the drums as usual.


----------



## Quiet1One

Butlergirl09... that's a cute pic of you.... Looks like you was having a good time.


----------



## sarahreign

Heres ME! Took that like 2 weeks ago  

View attachment kisskiss.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

From ze bash... 

View attachment 3317_76766235605_648860605_1645435_1322229_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Don't mind the creepers in the background! Haha




Just because you said that, I couldn't

WHY DO YOU TELL US TO DO SOMETHING WE WOULD HAVE DONE ANYWAY THEREFORE MAKING IT IMPOSSIBLE FOR US TO DO THAT WHICH YOU TELL US TO DO?


That dude DOES look creepy.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Famouslastwords said:


> Just because you said that, I couldn't
> 
> WHY DO YOU TELL US TO DO SOMETHING WE WOULD HAVE DONE ANYWAY THEREFORE MAKING IT IMPOSSIBLE FOR US TO DO THAT WHICH YOU TELL US TO DO?
> 
> 
> That dude DOES look creepy.



I thought it would be easier to warn people first before they saw and were like WTF?! haha But I figured it was easier to call attention to it first on my own rather than having people comment about the creeper in the background!


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Jon Blaze said:


> From ze bash...




*wolf whistles*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh my lord, this has turned into the "cute boys post pictures of yourself thread," apparently. :wubu:

Snuffy, Squashee, Styles, Blaze, Beej, Jay, Zero, brothr...

Holy hotness, batman.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

blackghost20t said:


>



I dig this photo. You look like you're having such a great time -- the smile's wunderbar!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh my lord, this has turned into the "cute boys post pictures of yourself thread," apparently. :wubu:
> 
> Snuffy, Squashee, Styles, Blaze, Beej, Jay, Zero, brothr...
> 
> Holy hotness, batman.



:blush: Geeeez, thanks for that nice compliment!! I'm hot?  Holy schnikies!!! :happy:  :blush:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Jon Blaze said:


> From ze bash...



dude, did you just have this suit LAYING around somewhere? Those are some sweet ass threads my friend


----------



## Jon Blaze

succubus_dxb said:


> dude, did you just have this suit LAYING around somewhere? Those are some sweet ass threads my friend



Thanks! :wubu:

I'm not that pimpin' though. lol
I bought it. I've always wanted one.


----------



## bmann0413

Jon Blaze said:


> From ze bash...



Oh, dude, I take that as a challenge... I'm gonna buy something even better than this and show you up in style! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

bmann0413 said:


> Oh, dude, I take that as a challenge... I'm gonna buy something even better than this and show you up in style! lol





Well you better bring ya A-Game. 
GO LLOYD! Come to a bash so I can have my freaking triple/quadruple tag team Lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

Is there more? 






(WITH DOOMY!!!!)
I look like a guard here. lol


----------



## Suze

gah.. never mind.

----

great pix folks =)


----------



## ashmamma84

Jon B -- you should be my bo' friend :kiss2:


----------



## cold comfort

Jon Blaze said:


> Is there more?



Seeeeeeriously. Jon Blaze is smokin' and pretty much showed up EVERYONE with that hot suit. ow-OWWW! :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> From ze bash...



*Jon - Great pic and Great Suit on you... *







* This past Sunday -Post NJ Bash- photo taken outside on the terrace- looking towards NJ.*


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Jon - Great pic and Great Suit on you... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This past Sunday -Post NJ Bash- photo taken outside on the terrace- looking towards NJ.*



wow Tony, looks like a painting!! beautiful!


----------



## Ruffie

My adopted daughter Faith and I hanging out and having a glass of wine after a day of renovations. She was trying to hide from the camera. 

View attachment visit.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *...snip...
> 
> This past Sunday -Post NJ Bash- photo taken outside on the terrace- looking towards NJ.*


*

Awesome picture Tony! Glad I got to meet you and Debra over the weekend. Did you two ever get on the dance floor?*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awesome picture Tony! Glad I got to meet you and Debra over the weekend. Did you two ever get on the dance floor?



*OWA Thanks - no we didn't get to the dance floor - perhaps next time. It was great to see you as well and reminisce on our time at the "fun factory" called "work".
I enjoyed looking at all of your great pictures of the weekend activities.

How was Red Robin? hopefully we'll see some pictures on the Food Board. 

It was nice to see a familiar face from the past and we definitely look forward to seeing you again at the next event. * ...


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> wow Tony, looks like a painting!! beautiful!



*Barb: Thanks- I think I was lucky at the time of the day that the picture was taken (late afternoon). And a bit of magic to make so many "rooftops" look like a painting. Maybe I should name this photo "Count Down till the Next Bash" *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

From the NJ bash thread (I'll post more if anyone else posts more of me):


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

BigBeautifulMe said:


> From the NJ bash thread (I'll post more if anyone else posts more of me):



You are gorgeous, and the dress is very, very nice on you.  I'm glad you had such a great time there!!! I'm stuck way out here on the ocean


----------



## tonynyc

Ruffie said:


> My adopted daughter Faith and I hanging out and having a glass of wine after a day of renovations. She was trying to hide from the camera.



*Nice pic- you two look so relaxed hanging out - I wouldn't even think that you were both stuck doing renovations all day...*



BigBeautifulMe said:


> From the NJ bash thread (I'll post more if anyone else posts more of me)




*Smoking hot ladies- everyone looks great. *


----------



## HeatherBBW

NYSquashee said:


> I have gotten the James Dean thing before, and it's always lovely hearing it again, thank you cutie.
> 
> I'll try to get another shot up in which I don't look like someone stole my best friend soon.



More pictures. Yes.

<3


----------



## BarbBBW

Here is my recent pic, I took it lastnight, while in the chat! AMazing how hair changes so many facial features!
Oh yeah with cleavage of course, always included in all my pics haha 

View attachment DSC01034.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Here is my recent pic, I took it lastnight, while in the chat! AMazing how hair changes so many facial features!
> Oh yeah with cleavage of course, always included in all my pics haha



*Oh yeah with cleavage of course, always included in all my pics* 

*Barb: that's a future requirement for all your photos- by the way love the hairstyle* :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Actor4hire

One of my latest headshots. Hope you like! 

View attachment josh cop.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Actor4hire said:


> One of my latest headshots. Hope you like!



Hot stuff!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me at the NJ Bash


----------



## furious styles

drunk. with my mother!



this might explain some things.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

BigBeautifulMe said:


> From the NJ bash thread (I'll post more if anyone else posts more of me):



I wanted to rep you but couldn't so I'll just say it here...holy mackeral that dress looks fabulous on you! I really love it and you look so pretty in it! :wubu:
You go girl!


----------



## thatgirl08

furious styles said:


> drunk. with my mother!
> 
> 
> 
> this might explain some things.



This is hilarious. Also, your mother has pink hair? Best mom.


----------



## furious styles

thatgirl08 said:


> This is hilarious. Also, your mother has pink hair? Best mom.



she's a hairstylist by trade and a crazyperson by everything else


----------



## thatgirl08

furious styles said:


> she's a hairstylist by trade and a crazyperson by everything else



Hahah, sweet.


----------



## Famouslastwords

furious styles said:


> drunk. with my mother!
> 
> 
> 
> this might explain some things.



Still hot, even with a funny look on your face!


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> Still hot, even with a funny look on your face!



Most definitely agreed.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I don't know maybe the funny face makes him hotter, cuz silly guys are hot amirite?


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't know maybe the funny face makes him hotter, cuz silly guys are hot amirite?



Very right.


----------



## Surlysomething

luscious_lulu said:


> Me at the NJ Bash




Gorgeous dress! One of the nicest i've seen from all the Bash pictures. You look great!


----------



## kayrae

I need to meet your mom, furious


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Can y'all handle this one? Are you sure? (going to repost a few places, apologies, but I like this one!)


----------



## PhatChk

Me at the bash


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can y'all handle this one? Are you sure? (going to repost a few places, apologies, but I like this one!)



*Love the picture- By the way, we Dimmers are tough - bring it on !!!!!!*




PhatChk said:


> Me at the bash



*PhatChk: Great photo & awesome Dress on you- Both you and your Sister look very stunning that evening*


----------



## slrm2m

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous dress! One of the nicest i've seen from all the Bash pictures. You look great!




Yes, very stunning and I love the black purse. Does it have feathers on it? Cute!


----------



## slrm2m

Here is one of me. I've got to take more pictures of myself...I've realized that I hardly have any!


----------



## PhatChk

tonynyc said:


> *Love the picture- By the way, we Dimmers are tough - bring it on !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PhatChk: Great photo & awesome Dress on you- Both you and your Sister look very stunning that evening*



Thank you!


----------



## luscious_lulu

slrm2m said:


> Here is one of me. I've got to take more pictures of myself...I've realized that I hardly have any!



Nice picture


----------



## luscious_lulu

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous dress! One of the nicest i've seen from all the Bash pictures. You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## tioobs

tonynyc said:


> *Love the picture- By the way, we Dimmers are tough - bring it on !!!!!!*
> Marvellous pictures, what a beauty !!
> 
> 
> 
> *PhatChk: Great photo & awesome Dress on you- Both you and your Sister look very stunning that evening*


So cute also !! Kisses


----------



## Phatz

me two weekends ago out a theme park.

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## tioobs

Phatz said:


> me two weekends ago out a theme park.
> 
> View attachment 62950



Wait me !! I'm coming for hugs !!


----------



## johnnny2005

PhatChk said:


> Me at the bash



You look great Phatchk!


----------



## succubus_dxb

furious styles said:


> drunk. with my mother!
> 
> 
> 
> this might explain some things.




this is a brilliant photo on all sorts of levels


----------



## None

My name is Kalvin, how may I help you?


----------



## kayrae

what happened to your '70s pornstache?!?!!!!



None said:


> My name is Kalvin, how may I help you?


----------



## None

kayrae said:


> what happened to your '70s pornstache?!?!!!!



Shaved, yo. Now I just have the odd haven't shaved in five days stubble, I'm going for the Robert Downey Jr. when he was a drunken mess look.


----------



## kayrae

I don't approve. Grow that 'stache back!!!!


----------



## QueenB

i like that you have the top button buttoned.


----------



## thejuicyone

Brandi and the man
(huh huh chico and the man reference anyone?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> Brandi and the man
> (huh huh chico and the man reference anyone?)



Wait - there's a man in the picture? I can't see past that beautiful boobage woman! LMAO!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Last night birthday/last day at work Shenanigans.

This is how it all began!
View attachment 63117


What the crap?
View attachment 63118


oh no!
View attachment 63119


Oh..wait..I'm the center of attention? YAY!!
View attachment 63120


The muchachos muy caliente! 
View attachment 63121


----------



## bexy

29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go! 

My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!

View attachment S4010003.JPG


----------



## Cleofatra_74

You look amazing!! 




bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go!
> 
> My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!
> 
> View attachment 63129


----------



## BarbBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Last night birthday/last day at work Shenanigans.
> 
> This is how it all began!
> View attachment 63117
> 
> 
> What the crap?
> View attachment 63118
> 
> 
> oh no!
> View attachment 63119
> 
> 
> Oh..wait..I'm the center of attention? YAY!!
> View attachment 63120
> 
> 
> The muchachos muy caliente!
> View attachment 63121



hahaha seems like a great time!!! You look great!


----------



## BarbBBW

bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go!
> 
> My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!
> 
> View attachment 63129



sexy Bexy momma! looking good! stay healthy!! enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## Tanuki

bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go!
> 
> My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!



Awwwww! hehehe! *goes all silly and broody*


----------



## BeckaBoo

I got glammed up, I just don't know what for...


----------



## Scorsese86

bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go!
> 
> My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!
> 
> View attachment 63129



You are just the cutest. But I guess you know that by now
Thanks for sharing, and still good luck with the pregnancy


----------



## Scorsese86

BeckaBoo said:


> I got glammed up, I just don't know what for...



Do _you_ ned to glam up? You look terrific, any day, any time. Really cool photo of a really purty gal

To be honest, you glammed up for me, right? (Ok, that was a silly comment, but don't take me that seriously)


----------



## BarbBBW

BeckaBoo said:


> I got glammed up, I just don't know what for...



I am soooo IN LOVE with you!!!!!!!!!!:wubu::smitten::eat2:


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go!
> 
> My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!
> 
> View attachment 63129




You look beautiful hun  :wubu:.

Me in Omagh yesterday.


----------



## luca brasi

BeckaBoo said:


> I got glammed up, I just don't know what for...



Pics like that make me want to put on me trunks and swim across the North Sea to get to the UK


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> You look beautiful hun  :wubu:.
> 
> Me in Omagh yesterday.



Thank you baby, and to everyone else who made nice comments   

Cutie you look adorable in this pic! :wubu:

Another day, another Morrissey gig, another outfit!

More bumpy in this one though! You can't really tell I am preggers from the front but from the side you sure can!  

View attachment S4010004.JPG


View attachment S4010005.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty

BarbBBW said:


> hahaha seems like a great time!!! You look great!



Thanks!...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MisticalMisty said:


> Last night birthday/last day at work Shenanigans.
> 
> This is how it all began!
> What the crap?
> oh no!
> Oh..wait..I'm the center of attention? YAY!!
> The muchachos muy caliente!



*Looks like what a birthday party should be - a blast! And you look so cute! *



bexy said:


> 29 weeks pregnant as of yesterday! Only 76 days to go!
> 
> My bump can look huge in some things and non-existent in others!





bexy said:


> ...snip..
> 
> More bumpy in this one though! You can't really tell I am preggers from the front but from the side you sure can!


*Bexy darling you are proof positive that a woman can be fat, and pregnant and carry it off with such cool funky flair! I'm just loving how freaking fabulous you look! *


BeckaBoo said:


> I got glammed up, I just don't know what for...



*Becka you know you did it for US (and we very much appreciate it!)  :smitten:*


----------



## bexy

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Bexy darling you are proof positive that a woman can be fat, and pregnant and carry it off with such cool funky flair! I'm just loving how freaking fabulous you look! *



:blush: aww thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Carrie

I took advantage of a quiet, rainy afternoon, and took a few pictures. I thought this facial expression was kind of priceless, like a prim teacher who knows a naughty secret. Or, maybe just a doofus? Either way, I kinda like it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Oh Carrie, you're so beautiful, and that lady was right, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Carrie, you little minx!  That picture is very saucy, very lovely, and totally priceless.  LOVE it!

ETA: Can't give her "beautiful" rep - someone get her for me?


----------



## mszwebs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Carrie, you little minx!  That picture is very saucy, very lovely, and totally priceless.  LOVE it!
> 
> ETA: Can't give her "beautiful" rep - someone get her for me?



Holler. Done and Done.


----------



## Carrie

Eeep! Thank you very much, guys. :blush::happy:


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Carrie, you little minx!  That picture is very saucy, very lovely, and totally priceless.  LOVE it!
> 
> ETA: Can't give her "beautiful" rep - someone get her for me?



*Rep Sent - though in my small corner of the world- Carrie is also the Lovely "Saucy Ninja" * :wubu:


----------



## Risible

Had some So Cal Dims folks over yesterday to collect our goodies from Sarah's school fundraiser (pie, etc.)


From the left - Risible holding Bubbles (seeking those cows, as ever), SocialbFly holding Sarah, fa_man_Stan holding Lilly Schroeder (six months), and mtnmaiden holding a cuppa joe. Bio's holding the camera.




​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh Carrie, you're so beautiful, and that lady was right, your hair is gorgeous!



I'm with the others- wonderful picture - :bow:


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


>



That's adorable.


----------



## Carrie

Risible said:


> Had some So Cal Dims folks over yesterday to collect our goodies from Sarah's school fundraiser (pie, etc.)
> 
> 
> From the left - Risible holding Bubbles (seeking those cows, as ever), SocialbFly holding Sarah, fa_man_Stan holding Lilly Schroeder (six months), and mtnmaiden holding a cuppa joe. Bio's holding the camera.


I'm telling ya, one of the things I love about being fat is the way kids and dogs (and cats, for that matter!) love snuggling up to me. So cute! :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Had some So Cal Dims folks over yesterday to collect our goodies from Sarah's school fundraiser (pie, etc.)
> 
> 
> From the left - Risible holding Bubbles (seeking those cows, as ever), SocialbFly holding Sarah, fa_man_Stan holding Lilly Schroeder (six months), and mtnmaiden holding a cuppa joe. Bio's holding the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*I love the picture : Partying and looking Fabulous on the "West Coast" & Doggies too *  :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Tina

Risible said:


> Had some So Cal Dims folks over yesterday to collect our goodies from Sarah's school fundraiser (pie, etc.)
> 
> 
> From the left - Risible holding Bubbles (seeking those cows, as ever), SocialbFly holding Sarah, fa_man_Stan holding Lilly Schroeder (six months), and mtnmaiden holding a cuppa joe. Bio's holding the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh, I miss you all so much! Can't wait for December. 

Guess with all our Shih Tzus we'll be the Shih Tzu brigade -- and Buddy will get to meet the famous Bubbles, and the cute little Lilly.


----------



## Risible

Thanks Carrie, Tony, Tina! 

It's a possibility that we'll have added on to our family with another little Shih Tzu by December, so I guess it'll be a regular kennel! :happy:


----------



## Tina

Sounds good to me!


----------



## BBWModel

You are sooooo adorable!!!

:wubu:



Carrie said:


> I took advantage of a quiet, rainy afternoon, and took a few pictures. I thought this facial expression was kind of priceless, like a prim teacher who knows a naughty secret. Or, maybe just a doofus? Either way, I kinda like it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*What? Haven't you seen their new cologne ad...?*






*I couldn't resist Juicy, it's such a great shot!*


----------



## stan_der_man

Risible said:


> Had some So Cal Dims folks over yesterday to collect our goodies from Sarah's school fundraiser (pie, etc.)
> 
> 
> From the left - Risible holding Bubbles (seeking those cows, as ever), SocialbFly holding Sarah, fa_man_Stan holding Lilly Schroeder (six months), and mtnmaiden holding a cuppa joe. Bio's holding the camera.
> 
> http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o40/deedavey/dees album/resize475.jpg​



Risible and Biodieselman were incredible as always and took good care of us as usual! It should also be mentioned that Ekmanifest was in attendance but left before this picture was taken. We had a great time, looking forward to camping in June! 

Also, great pictures all! Beautiful picture Carrie, if I was an old lady at your spa, I'd also stalk you down and complement you on your hair...  and Bexy, still looking gorgeous baby bump and all. George is a lucky man twice over with the baby coming soon!


----------



## SocialbFly

fa_man_stan said:


> Risible and Biodieselman were incredible as always and took good care of us as usual! It should also be mentioned that Ekmanifest was in attendance but left before this picture was taken. We had a great time, looking forward to camping in June!
> 
> Also, great pictures all! Beautiful picture Carrie, if I was an old lady at your spa, I'd also stalk you down and complement you on your hair...  and Bexy, still looking gorgeous baby bump and all. George is a lucky man twice over with the baby coming soon!



i totally agree on both counts...Carrie lovely pic and Ris, i want you to know i actually packed about 3/4 of my bedroom...the closet, dresser, and part of the door hangers are done...if i am on call tonight (ohhh lordy, no work again) i am finishing the bedroom (except uniforms) and the living room and maybe the bathroom...just leaves the kitchen, there are boxes everywhere!!!

i got up early and got insurance, paid for my medical bills so far (who needs savings eh, lol) and now i am here, good use of my time i think 

(it was sooo awesome seeing everyone!!)


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


>



so sexy!:wubu:
But my man would kick my ass if i got lipstick on him!! LMAO


----------



## g-squared

At work, 5am this morning, and I had already been there for 7 hours. I feel like the hairnet ties the outfit otgether.


----------



## thatgirl08

Best outfit hands down.


----------



## James

boating on the Hudson  

View attachment bowfingers.jpg


----------



## Commander Keen

Cosplaying as Commander Keen! 






Not pictured: pogo stick! (the handle part is on the bottom right though ) 
That thing's been getting a lot of use lately, my record is 90 jumps in a row now ^_^


----------



## RudyLeMaster

Carrie said:


> I took advantage of a quiet, rainy afternoon, and took a few pictures. I thought this facial expression was kind of priceless, like a prim teacher who knows a naughty secret. Or, maybe just a doofus? Either way, I kinda like it.



*Thank Heaven for quiet, rainy afternoons!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

James said:


> boating on the Hudson



:wubu::wubu:AWWWWWWWW!:wubu::wubu:



Commander Keen said:


> Cosplaying as Commander Keen!
> ...snip...
> ^_^



Too cute! :happy:


----------



## g-squared

g-squared said:


> At work, 5am this morning, and I had already been there for 7 hours. I feel like the hairnet ties the outfit otgether.



I just realized the shadow kind of makes it look like I have a unibrow, and I don't like it.


----------



## Surlysomething

g-squared said:


> At work, 5am this morning, and I had already been there for 7 hours. I feel like the hairnet ties the outfit otgether.



Can I have a large, two cream and two splenda and a twenty pack of Timbits, 10 chocolate and 10 sour cream glazed? Thanks!


----------



## g-squared

Surlysomething said:


> Can I have a large, two cream and two splenda and a twenty pack of Timbits, 10 chocolate and 10 sour cream glazed? Thanks!



That'll be $5.07 please.


----------



## Surlysomething

g-squared said:


> That'll be $5.07 please.




That order is less than $5 in Canada! What are you guys doing down there?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

Carrie said:


> I took advantage of a quiet, rainy afternoon, and took a few pictures. I thought this facial expression was kind of priceless, like a prim teacher who knows a naughty secret. Or, maybe just a doofus? Either way, I kinda like it.




Awww, Ginger! You are enchanting!! :happy:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

MisticalMisty said:


> Last night birthday/last day at work Shenanigans.
> 
> This is how it all began!
> View attachment 63117
> 
> 
> What the crap?
> View attachment 63118
> 
> 
> oh no!
> View attachment 63119
> 
> 
> Oh..wait..I'm the center of attention? YAY!!
> View attachment 63120
> 
> 
> The muchachos muy caliente!
> View attachment 63121




LOL you are adorable  and I will pistol whip the next person who says Shenanigans! < /end super troopers lol >


----------



## Carrie

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> LOL you are adorable  and I will pistol whip the next person who says Shenanigans! < /end super troopers lol >


Hey, Farva, what's the name of that restaurant you like with all the goofy shit on the walls and the mozzarella sticks?  





p.s. thank you for above comment, sweetpea. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> LOL you are adorable  and I will pistol whip the next person who says Shenanigans! < /end super troopers lol >



lmfao..Thanks Sharleen


----------



## Tanuki

Commander Keen said:


> Cosplaying as Commander Keen!
> 
> 
> Not pictured: pogo stick! (the handle part is on the bottom right though )
> That thing's been getting a lot of use lately, my record is 90 jumps in a row now ^_^



WOOOOW that is awesome O________O

I looooove commander keen! hehehehe!

.... EVERYONE REP HER PLEASE!


----------



## thatgirl08

g-squared said:


> I just realized the shadow kind of makes it look like I have a unibrow, and I don't like it.



Don't lie, we know you have a unibrow forrealsies.


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> Don't lie, we know you have a unibrow forrealsies.



Why don't you cram it up your cramhole vachel.


----------



## BarbBBW

g-squared said:


> At work, 5am this morning, and I had already been there for 7 hours. I feel like the hairnet ties the outfit otgether.


 Nice! you look sooo happy!! haha but cute none the less! :kiss2:



James said:


> boating on the Hudson


 Love this pic!! so nicee



Commander Keen said:


> Cosplaying as Commander Keen! haha Just too funny, yet hot in an odd way!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured: pogo stick! (the handle part is on the bottom right though )
> That thing's been getting a lot of use lately, my record is 90 jumps in a row now ^_^


haha


----------



## slrm2m

a recent picture of me


----------



## sweet&fat

James said:


> boating on the Hudson



I like this one too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Haven't taken any photos of me..but was out at a club dancing, and a friend posted a pic of me on Facebook, and I liked it.....* 

View attachment DANCING.jpg


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Some snaps of me as of late.. The first being me just at home, the second is me breaking in the start of the festival season with a trip the Bangface Weekender down in Sussex, England. Good times! 









Also, Check out the worlds best T-Shirt on the right: A Bear fighting a Shark!!


----------



## Proner

Pics from the last week-end with friends, sun and the ocean...
That was great 

View attachment DSCF1474.JPG


View attachment 3288_76356349708_753559708_1657755_3308543_n.jpg


----------



## katorade

My Mom came to visit me and "needed" pictures to send to my Grandmas. It was a gorgeous day but the clouds were racing by:






BAM! Sun in the eye!:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

View attachment Antigua.JPG


Out in Antigua after my new haircut.. no, I did not arrive on the cruise ship!!


----------



## jeff7005

slrm2m said:


> a recent picture of me



very pretty:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

undrcovrbrothr said:


> View attachment 63338
> 
> 
> Out in Antigua after my new haircut.. no, I did not arrive on the cruise ship!!



haha not on the cruise ship,.. you suck!! haha
but you look adorable! muahhh


----------



## Famouslastwords

Great pics everybody!


----------



## BarbBBW

Famouslastwords said:


> Great pics everybody!



i agree!! love this thread!! its soo cool to see recent pics of everyone!


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> *What? Haven't you seen their new cologne ad...?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I couldn't resist Juicy, it's such a great shot!*



haha aww thank you darlin'.


----------



## mel

View attachment mel 5-2009.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

mel said:


>



Pretty


----------



## mpls_girl26

Me at a friend's wedding last Saturday. Had a great time catching up with the "boys" from college. 

View attachment me and Jeremiah.jpg


View attachment me and Erik.jpg


View attachment Hansen, Me, and Doobie.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks Great!


----------



## BBWModel

On my way to work yesterday...I thought my makeup looked really good, so I took a couple pics. LOL


----------



## Tooz

WHILE driving?


----------



## rollhandler

BBWModel said:


> On my way to work yesterday...I thought my makeup looked really good, so I took a couple pics. LOL



Seems to me that it's more than just the makeup that looks good. :bow:
Rollhandler


----------



## Ivy

BBWModel said:


> On my way to work yesterday...I thought my makeup looked really good, so I took a couple pics. LOL



you have the CUTEST little nose!!!!


----------



## BBWModel

LMAO!! Thanks cutie!! 





Ivy said:


> you have the CUTEST little nose!!!!


----------



## BBWModel

Tooz said:


> WHILE driving?



Yes...I was bad. I sarted taking them while I was stopped. But the best ones were the ones when I was driving. LOL



rollhandler said:


> Seems to me that it's more than just the makeup that looks good. :bow:
> Rollhandler




Awww, thanks!


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

Finally got inked !


Night Cap anyone?? 

View attachment 0418092042_0001.jpg


View attachment 0502091842a.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

From my girls getaway to NYC last weekend 

Dancing in the rain in Central Park, and tea and cookies at the Hyatt :happy:


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

goofy girl said:


> From my girls getaway to NYC last weekend
> 
> Dancing in the rain in Central Park, and tea and cookies at the Hyatt :happy:




Cute pic ! I love dancing in the rain !..as long as it is warm out !


----------



## goofy girl

bigcutiekitkat said:


> Cute pic ! I love dancing in the rain !..as long as it is warm out !



Thanks! And yes, it was warm  which made it kind of muggy, but still a great day :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

bigcutiekitkat said:


> Finally got inked !
> 
> 
> Night Cap anyone??



*
Kat: 
Nice tat and by the way,that is the sexiest night cap ever! 
* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:





goofy girl said:


> From my girls getaway to NYC last weekend
> 
> Dancing in the rain in Central Park, and tea and cookies at the Hyatt :happy:



*
Hi Goofy:
Nice pictures - what better time to enjoy the city than during the Spring...
How were the Tea and Cookies? Did you have a great time seeing some of the other sites?
*


----------



## goofy girl

tonynyc said:


> *Snip* *
> Hi Goofy:
> Nice pictures - what better time to enjoy the city than during the Spring...
> How were the Tea and Cookies? Did you have a great time seeing some of the other sites?
> *



Thanks!! We had a GREAT time!! Girls weekends rock, and Kira met us Saturday night and OneWickedAngel showed us around on Sunday night. It was fabulous! We're already planning the girls getaway weekend 2010!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Damn, I got burned up today, but here was my very first Cricket match, live from Antigua:

View attachment Cricket Card.JPG
View attachment Cricket Bat.JPG


I was bowled out by a colleague when he hit my wicket. :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R

Ivy said:


> you have the CUTEST little nose!!!!



Yes, she does, and I'm not the least bit prejudice!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R

BBWModel said:


> On my way to work yesterday...I thought my makeup looked really good, so I took a couple pics. LOL



What a cutie pie!! And I love the new avi pic!

Somebody loves you!!


----------



## Jeff In Wichita

I just took some quick snaps to post on plentyoffish.com and it give me an excuse to show my face here too 

View attachment small.JPG


View attachment IMG_2988.JPG


----------



## Jeff In Wichita

goofy girl said:


> From my girls getaway to NYC last weekend
> 
> Dancing in the rain in Central Park, and tea and cookies at the Hyatt :happy:



Sexy+cute=you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jeff In Wichita said:


> Sexy+cute=you


Well, yes, that's her, but it's you, too. 

Love the glasses.


----------



## goofy girl

Jeff In Wichita said:


> Sexy+cute=you



Thanks! Are those dancing peanuts on your shirt?



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, yes, that's her, but it's you, too.
> 
> Love the glasses.



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## None

There are times when a man either has to accept his plight or laugh while eating a rich krispies treat. 

View attachment n843244209_1593634_5692883.jpg


----------



## Ivy

None said:


> There are times when a man either has to accept his plight or laugh while eating a rich krispies treat.



why hello there stuuuuud :wubu:


----------



## slrm2m

jeff7005 said:


> very pretty:wubu:



Ah, thank you! You are very sweet to make such a nice comment about me!


----------



## ekmanifest

You look stunning, Carrie!



Carrie said:


> I took advantage of a quiet, rainy afternoon, and took a few pictures. I thought this facial expression was kind of priceless, like a prim teacher who knows a naughty secret. Or, maybe just a doofus? Either way, I kinda like it.


----------



## ekmanifest

Haven't been taking many pictures lately. But here is one Stan took at a Dims get together I had at my house last month. 

View attachment n1463287304_318247_777421.jpg


----------



## None

Ivy said:


> why hello there stuuuuud :wubu:



Thanks .


----------



## Carrie

Unbelievably beautiful mother's day here on the eastern shore today, so I honored my mom, who loves "nature walks" but lives across the country, by going for a walk in the park. 


Hi, sailor. 








So, hey. Is it me, or do horizontal stripes make me look fat? 







Contemplating mischief. 







All my friends know the Low Rider.


----------



## Fonzy

All within the last two weeks, was wearing the suit for my presentation of my thesis on Wednesday!  

View attachment DSC00561.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00581.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00592.1.JPG


----------



## Ivy

Carrie, you are out of control drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## mszwebs

2 pics taken yesterday at an Alumni banquet for my sorority.

View attachment Me.jpg


View attachment Me and Sarah.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Carrie, you look absolutely gorgeous!!

Fonzy- you look great! I was going to say Best of Luck with the presentation of your thesis...but now that I re-read your post it looks like it was already done?

zwebster- amazing as always!


----------



## Gspoon

Just some of me at my computer


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ivy said:


> Carrie, you are out of control drop dead gorgeous!



THIS.

Carrie, you are too cute. AND WHO IS THIS SAILOR?!?!


----------



## Carrie

Fonzy said:


> All within the last two weeks, was wearing the suit for my presentation of my thesis on Wednesday!


Um....yeah. Schwing. :blush:


mszwebs said:


> 2 pics taken yesterday at an Alumni banquet for my sorority.


Oooh, I want to see the whole hairstyle! So, so cute! 


goofy girl said:


> Carrie, you look absolutely gorgeous!!





Ivy said:


> Carrie, you are out of control drop dead gorgeous!





activistfatgirl said:


> THIS.
> 
> Carrie, you are too cute. AND WHO IS THIS SAILOR?!?!


Thank you, lovely girls! And the sailor was wishful thinking. :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh my lord, this is the page o' pretty people!

Carrie - every time I see a new pic of you, it becomes my new Favorite Carrie Picture. 

Zwebsie - SO ADORABLE. I love the flower. :wubu:

Fonzy - SMOKIN in that suit.


----------



## GWARrior

ohhhh jebusss


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jeff In Wichita said:


> I just took some quick snaps to post on plentyoffish.com and it give me an excuse to show my face here too


*At last! ONE very good reason to visit Wichita.:happy:*



None said:


> There are times when a man either has to accept his plight or laugh while eating a rich krispies treat.


*Well aren't you a cute one!:happy:*



Carrie said:


> Unbelievably beautiful mother's day here on the eastern shore today, so I honored my mom, who loves "nature walks" but lives across the country, by going for a walk in the park.
> ...snip...


*Great set of pics Carrie! You look fab!*



Fonzy said:


> All within the last two weeks, was wearing the suit for my presentation of my thesis on Wednesday!


*Hello there! :bow:*



Gspoon said:


> Just some of me at my computer


*Don't know why but it makes me smile...:happy:*


----------



## incync

Here's one that's pretty recent, taken within the last couple of months. Love the cell phone cam! 

View attachment CynCamPic2.jpg


----------



## snipermb435

BBWModel said:


> On my way to work yesterday...I thought my makeup looked really good, so I took a couple pics. LOL



Wow you have very captivating eyese, Dont get me wrong your face is gorgeous, but your eyes keep me locked longer.


----------



## Famouslastwords

GWARrior said:


> ohhhh jebusss



hey baby, how YOU doin'


----------



## sexycutiepie

Just took this now..Was trying to do curls with my new flat iron I love it 

View attachment Snapshot_20090511_1.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

sexycutiepie said:


> Just took this now..Was trying to do curls with my new flat iron I love it



That looks really, really cute!


----------



## snipermb435

sexycutiepie said:


> Just took this now..Was trying to do curls with my new flat iron I love it



Looking very beautiful, love the hair, and or course notcing that this is your first post, welcome to the dims commmunity.


----------



## BBWModel

Awww...thanks!





snipermb435 said:


> Wow you have very captivating eyese, Dont get me wrong your face is gorgeous, but your eyes keep me locked longer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sexycutiepie said:


> Just took this now..Was trying to do curls with my new flat iron I love it



So lovely!  :bow:


----------



## originaljohnny

OK, I have to show off my "directing picture"... actually it's really my director of photography picture, I didn't direct this one (it's a short film some friends and I are making.) This is now my definitive picture for life... I'll never be cooler. It's all downhill from here. 

View attachment john-hero.jpg


----------



## soleil3313

sexycutiepie said:


> Just took this now..Was trying to do curls with my new flat iron I love it





originaljohnny said:


> OK, I have to show off my "directing picture"... actually it's really my director of photography picture, I didn't direct this one (it's a short film some friends and I are making.) This is now my definitive picture for life... I'll never be cooler. It's all downhill from here.



You guys are both cuties!!!


----------



## dragorat

*Just lazing around & decided to snap a few.These can be used for extermination purposes.* 

View attachment Image003.jpg


View attachment Image004.jpg


View attachment Image005.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Mom and I on Mother's day after we polished off the dinner we cooked and took over to her. Shes 78 and although quite medically challenged with Home Care and us she can manage to still be in her own home.
Ruth 

View attachment Mom and I 3.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa

sexycutiepie said:


> Just took this now..Was trying to do curls with my new flat iron I love it



OMG UR STUNNING! BLOODY GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mini

This is from Saturday. We're not a couple. 

View attachment 3519254303_fbcbb419f1.jpg


----------



## Weeze

I just remembered this thread existed! and I was just messing around with the camera phone this morning! WOO!







*... I need to just stop posting today.*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mini said:


> This is from Saturday. We're not a couple.



Sure thing sexy. First it's that, then it's spaghetti and nudging meatballs over to one another with one's nose.


----------



## Tracii

Thats a sweet pic with your Mom Ruffie
Yeah those two aren't a couple yeah right!


----------



## GWARrior

lunch at Applebee's. Was there with my bff and he decided to wait until i had a mouthful of food. what a sweetie


----------



## Tad

krismiss said:


> I just remembered this thread existed! and I was just messing around with the camera phone this morning! WOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *... I need to just stop posting today.*



That picture made me laugh....it has the feel of "I just woke up and opened my eyes and WHOA WHO IS IN MY FACE!?!"

(also: a cute pic, I like how it brings out your eye colour)


----------



## snipermb435

BBWModel said:


> Awww...thanks!



Most Welcome glad to comment!!!!:blush:


----------



## snipermb435

Famouslastwords said:


> Sure thing sexy. First it's that, then it's spaghetti and nudging meatballs over to one another with one's nose.



Thsi made me Laugh, lol, great comment.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

originaljohnny said:


> OK, I have to show off my "directing picture"... actually it's really my director of photography picture, I didn't direct this one (it's a short film some friends and I are making.) This is now my definitive picture for life... I'll never be cooler. It's all downhill from here.



Hi ya Hot Stuff 



dragorat said:


> *Just lazing around & decided to snap a few.These can be used for extermination purposes.*



Very nice looking with a warm smile. :bow:



Ruffie said:


> Mom and I on Mother's day after we polished off the dinner we cooked and took over to her. Shes 78 and although quite medically challenged with Home Care and us she can manage to still be in her own home.
> Ruth



You are both lovely ladies 



Mini said:


> This is from Saturday. We're not a couple.



I just heard about a hundred relieved sighs being let loose by the female population here on Dims....


----------



## dragorat

* "Originally Posted by dragorat View Post
Just lazing around & decided to snap a few.These can be used for extermination purposes.

Very nice looking with a warm smile."

I should have known Greenie would make the 1st comment on my pics & what I said about them....LOL Of course the comments come from a beautiful lady...
*


----------



## moniquessbbw

Here I am taken almost 2 weeks ago. 

View attachment wings.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You look absolutely beautiful, Monique!  What a saucy expression you have.


----------



## Mini

New haircut! 

View attachment 432_3295_1.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

wow, I am just catching up with this thread,... you all looking GOOOOODD!! Damnnnnn


----------



## Famouslastwords

Damn Mini fdsajkl;fnasdnhewndedwbduwdbnasaksdjkdjihewinnmasnahsdonnadnh (the drool shorted out my keyboard, spanks a lot, jerk!)

<3


----------



## BBWModel

You have the most AMAZNG eyes!!! 

:smitten:



Mini said:


> New haircut!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Holy Hell, Mini. 

Your EYES. 
Who gave you those Eyes?!?!111


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Me in my 'Prom' Dress (Don't mind my bra peek-age, it has to be taken in a bit yet)







And Latest, Me Rocking My Awsometastical Short Hair, Lol

















KAY. I Admit it. Send me to Camwhore Rehab!


----------



## SMA413

Mini said:


> New haircut!



Holy hell... you look so intense. I just want to bite you. LOL

Kriss- so adorable!!

Sexycutiepie- I'm super jealous... Whenever I try that with my straightening iron, it looks all ridge-y. Oh well.

Plump Princess- phenomenal dress! Love the color.


----------



## moniquessbbw

Mini said:


> New haircut!



You're HOT :smitten:


----------



## Friday

dragorat said:


> * "Originally Posted by dragorat View Post
> Just lazing around & decided to snap a few.These can be used for extermination purposes.
> 
> Very nice looking with a warm smile."
> 
> I should have known Greenie would make the 1st comment on my pics & what I said about them....LOL Of course the comments come from a beautiful lady...
> *



Well she's not wrong. You're not at all unattractive so quit that self bashing thing you do please, it makes me sad. We don't look like the young uns but that's OK, time will get them too. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Your Plump Princess said:


> Me in my 'Prom' Dress (Don't mind my bra peek-age, it has to be taken in a bit yet)
> 
> 
> 
> And Latest, Me Rocking My Awsometastical Short Hair, Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAY. I Admit it. Send me to Camwhore Rehab!



The dress looks nice on you!


----------



## Oldtimer76

moniquessbbw said:


> Here I am taken almost 2 weeks ago.



Is there another word that says more than HOT? Looking very very beautiful, Monique:smitten: You always did and you always do!:bow:


----------



## bexy

Me today, looking very not pregnant. Yet in other pics I took today, I look very pregnant. It's odd!

View attachment s4010018.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

bexy said:


> Me today, looking very not pregnant. Yet in other pics I took today, I look very pregnant. It's odd!
> 
> View attachment 63660



all about the angles lol


----------



## Mini

Fresh out of the shower! I still think my face looks lopsided and that my eyes look empty. Part of the reason I hide my face as much as I do. Go gigantic sunglasses! 

View attachment 433_3312_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3314_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3316_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3319_1.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

Mini said:


> Fresh out of the shower! I still think my face looks lopsided and that my eyes look empty. Part of the reason I hide my face as much as I do. Go gigantic sunglasses!



You are perfect!! No sunglasses needed at all!! Completely perfect face!!:bow:
Very handsome, sexy and intriguing to say the least!


----------



## SMA413

SMA413 said:


> Holy hell... you look so intense. I just want to bite you.





Mini said:


> Fresh out of the shower! I still think my face looks lopsided and that my eyes look empty. Part of the reason I hide my face as much as I do. Go gigantic sunglasses!




Yeah- I had to repeat myself.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Mini said:


> Fresh out of the shower! I still think my face looks lopsided and that my eyes look empty. Part of the reason I hide my face as much as I do. Go gigantic sunglasses!



Your eye's don't look empty, haunted maybe, but not empty...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mini said:


> Fresh out of the shower! I still think my face looks lopsided and that my eyes look empty. Part of the reason I hide my face as much as I do. Go gigantic sunglasses!




So um, teehee, you know how you said that girl called you GQ in the singles thread, now I can totally see why. Totally smoking. FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP

(ahem)

That would be if girls did such things, which they don't.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Your Plump Princess said:


> Me in my 'Prom' Dress (Don't mind my bra peek-age, it has to be taken in a bit yet)



Awwww, you cut your hair!!  Don't mind me 

Since no one else has spoken up, very nice dress!!! Too cool. Burgundy is the best color in the universe... now go knock em out! :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Awwww, you cut your hair!!  Don't mind me
> 
> Since no one else has spoken up, very nice dress!!! Too cool. Burgundy is the best color in the universe... now go knock em out! :smitten:




http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1174132&postcount=2808

Just so your head doesn't get too swelled. :bow:


----------



## Tracii

Mini looks dangerous but adorable.


----------



## BarbBBW

Tracii said:


> Mini looks dangerous but adorable.



agreed!! exactly what i was thinking ,.. scary!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

Surlysomething said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1174132&postcount=2808
> 
> Just so your head doesn't get too swelled. :bow:



You know, I JUST noticed that, and when I came to reply to say I was in error, BAM there is the post AND the linky!!! :doh: :blush:

OWHATAFOOLIAM... LOL


----------



## dragorat

Friday said:


> Well she's not wrong. You're not at all unattractive so quit that self bashing thing you do please, it makes me sad. We don't look like the young uns but that's OK, time will get them too. :happy:



Friday...I thank you too for your compliments.I was in a mood when I posted that but it also has a double meaning.....My nickname is Rat & my Uncle even jokes about using my picks to exterminate rodents.I told him it wouldn't work....they would congregate to worship....lol I'm just a lonely avg. guy.I appreciate all the love I recieve here.


----------



## tonynyc

dragorat said:


> Friday...I thank you too for your compliments.I was in a mood when I posted that but it also has a double meaning.....My nickname is Rat & my Uncle even jokes about using my picks to exterminate rodents.I told him it wouldn't work....they would congregate to worship....lol I'm just a lonely avg. guy.I appreciate all the love I recieve here.



*Reminds me of the phrase coined by Sir Winston Churchill:

Old Age and Treachery will Trump Youth and Enthusiasm 

*


----------



## soleil3313

This one is from a couple of weeks ago...my friend K (left) and I (right) taking our shots like pros! It was her birthday.   

View attachment n1491030277_350546_5239405.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

soleil3313 said:


> This one is from a couple of weeks ago...my friend K (left) and I (right) taking our shots like pros! It was her birthday.



looking awesome!! Now thats a partyyyyyyyy!!
2 beautiful women doing shots and a beer chaser YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## soleil3313

BarbBBW said:


> looking awesome!! Now thats a partyyyyyyyy!!
> 2 beautiful women doing shots and a beer chaser YUMMMMMMMM



lol thanks Barb, it was a good night! And another good night will be had tomorrow!  May is the month of birthdays apparently....we're celebrating 3 tomorrow!!!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

In Prospect Park, taken while I wasn't looking. Apparently I was busy teaching people how to count to five...


----------



## soleil3313

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> In Prospect Park, taken while I wasn't looking. Apparently I was busy teaching people how to count to five...



Well, that is a basic skill......I'm glad you could help those folks out!


----------



## BBWModel

Ok...you must post more fresh out of the shower pics!! How YOU doin?

And you still have AMAZING eyes!!!

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:



Mini said:


> Fresh out of the shower! I still think my face looks lopsided and that my eyes look empty. Part of the reason I hide my face as much as I do. Go gigantic sunglasses!


----------



## Blackjack

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> In Prospect Park, taken while I wasn't looking. Apparently I was busy teaching people how to count to five...



Five



Five dolla




Five dolla footlooooooooooong


(And now you have it stuck in your head!)


----------



## supersoup

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> In Prospect Park, taken while I wasn't looking. Apparently I was busy teaching people how to count to five...





/swoon.

/more characters.


----------



## Jack Skellington

Mini said:


> New haircut!



You look like a younger version of the guy in your avatar.


----------



## Mini

Jack Skellington said:


> You look like a younger version of the guy in your avatar.



You have no idea how happy that makes me.


----------



## kayrae

All the way to the right...


----------



## moniquessbbw

Oldtimer76 said:


> Is there another word that says more than HOT? Looking very very beautiful, Monique:smitten: You always did and you always do!:bow:



You are too sweet, now send me a pic of you...


----------



## sweet&fat

kayrae said:


> All the way to the right...



All of you look adorable!!! That's the Tonga Room, yes? I went there once for a bachelorette party... remember it dimly.


----------



## Tania

Haha. You weren't all that out of it if you can recognize the least conspicuous corner of the Tonga Room bar, Leah! 

Happy end of the semester!!!!!


----------



## sweet&fat

Tania said:


> Haha. You weren't all that out of it if you can recognize the least conspicuous corner of the Tonga Room bar, Leah!
> 
> Happy end of the semester!!!!!



Thank you! Look forward to seeing you soon. 

I have to say, it's a combo of the color scheme, the drinks, and the fact that I know you're in SF that sparked my memory.


----------



## BarbBBW

kayrae said:


> All the way to the right...


U look adorable! as usual!! so sweet and yet so hot!! How do you do that?!?! Muahhhhhhh:kiss2:


----------



## kayrae

Well, I start with a little sugar and spice...


----------



## BarbBBW

kayrae said:


> Well, I start with a little sugar and spice...



hehehe can you email me the rest of that recipe, to the Adorable but sexy look:wubu: ?!? Cause when I do it... it comes out,... HOOKER hahahhaha


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 070.JPG

annoyed because my hair is not big enough.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

QueenB said:


> View attachment 63758
> 
> annoyed because my hair is not big enough.


You're beautiful when you're annoyed.


----------



## Fascinita

Big hair theme: hail the Queen, above.

View attachment 63760


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> In Prospect Park, taken while I wasn't looking. Apparently I was busy teaching people how to count to five...



Very nice pic, K.


----------



## Fascinita

One more time, for Zee Queen.

View attachment 63762


----------



## QueenB

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're beautiful when you're annoyed.



thank you :]



Fascinita said:


> One more time, for Zee Queen.
> 
> View attachment 63762




yay! you are gorgeous :happy:


----------



## Carrie

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> In Prospect Park, taken while I wasn't looking. Apparently I was busy teaching people how to count to five...


Don't MAKE me backhand you. 


Excellent picture. :happy:


----------



## Fascinita

QueenB said:


> yay! you are gorgeous :happy:



Mighty kind. :happy: *curtsies*


----------



## snuggletiger

whats wrong with Shenanigans? I happen to specialize in some very witty shenanigannery


----------



## ladle

ok...the pic is two years old...
I'm on the left, Benji Marshall, captain of the New Zealand Rugby League team on the right. Taken at Sydney Airport. I look horrible and tired. Thank goodness I joined a gym after this pic was taken.. 

View attachment CIMG0931.jpg


----------



## Risible

Thread overload!

Here's the link to Part 10!


----------

